# Jeder soll den Content sehen



## EisblockError (16. Januar 2010)

-


----------



## Orgoron (16. Januar 2010)

Jo ich geh man von mir selber aus und das was Casuals hauptsächlich wollen (und was viele hier einfach nicht begreifen ) ist den ganzen Content sehen und dazu brauch man halbwegs vernünfige Klamotten.

Von mir aus könnten die Rüstungsets aus PDOK 25 und Co anders ausehen als die normalen (die kleinen aber auch bitte nicht total Fail ) damit die Pro´s in IF rumprollen können.

Aber das würd ja arbeit kosten und die macht sich wohl Blizz/Acti nicht mehr wobei ich denke WotLk leidet teilweise auch unter Cata.


----------



## Schlamm (16. Januar 2010)

In Guild Wars ist das so. Alle Rüstungen sind im Endgame gleich gut. Man erkennt jedoch wie weit bestimmte Spieler gekommen sind, an dem Equip, auch wenns denen keinen direkten Vorteil verschafft. Bei den Waffen das selbe.

Ich finde das gut.


----------



## ThEDiciple (16. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn ich mir damit viele feinde mache bin ich der meinung das der ansatz gänzlich falsch ist indem man nur das aussehen der 25er items verändert oder der hero items. Ich bin der meinung wenn man die zeit nicht investieren will oder kann, was ja nicht schlimm ist, hat man auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen. Ähnlich wie BC das causual spieler halt net oder eher selten über ssc equipt hinaus gekommen sind, und wie ich finde auch zurecht. Das ganze mit den hero modes ist ja ganz nett gemeint aber schlecht umgesetzt. Letztendlich sinds die gleichen bosse die sie für 3-4 trys schwerer machen das wars dann auch. Mit Bossen oder taktiken aus BT Bossen oder Sunwell hat das schon garnix mehr zu tun. Selbst SSC & FdS Bosse waren grundsätzlich schwerer was taktik anging (sieht man übrings bestens bei classic & archivment raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn komischerweise kommen so einige da garnet klar). Und sorry wer dann doch mehr verlangt sollte einfach mal auf dem boden der tatsachen bleiben. Jemand der weiß das er eh nicht viel zeit hat oder zeit haben will für dieses spiel gibt sich mit dem zufrieden was er bekommen kann in der zeit. Marken ect zeug find ich vollkommen ok. Aber das jeder ohne gewissen auffand in einen endcontent wandern kann ist irgentwie epic fail. Ich hab wie gesagt nix gegen causuals, hab selber in BC nicht soviel zeit gehabt und hab deshalb auch zurecht BT nur 1 mal von innen und Sunwell bis heute nicht einmal gesehn und die endbosse in SSC & FdS auch leider nicht gekillt. Aber ich geb mich damit zufrieden weil ich weiß ich hätte es auch net verdient. 

Was blizz dieses addon gemacht hat ist einfach bullshit (was content schwierigkeit angeht, nicht die inzen selber und das drummherum). Ich versteh das sie alle zufriedenstellen wollen, und bei dieser inzwischen total komischen community sicherlich auch kein leichtes spiel. Nur hats in BC doch auch funktioniert ohne das massen an spielern am whinen warn sie könnten net alles sehn. Warum also so drastisch mehr oder weniger alle gleich stellen, da brauch man sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn streit in der community entsteht. Denn progress spieler sind zurecht angepisst, beleidigen dann causuals (wat auch net richtig ist) und jene schießen dann wieder zurück und whinen zum teil sofort wenn ein boss in einer neuen inni nicht nach 1-2 trys liegt und blizz die nerfkeule schwingt. 

Sorry aber ich hoffe das in Cata der abstand zwischen gelegenheitsspieler & progress spieler wieder größer wird und das nicht nur im itemlvl oder aussehen der sets. Gerne das marken system wie bisher aber nicht Tsets für praktisch lau verteilen, in BC hat auch alles so geklappt ohne das wirklich viele rummgemault haben. 

so und jetzt flamed mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (16. Januar 2010)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch dafür, für bessere Spieler anderes Equip zu erstellen, damit man (wie du gesagt hast) wirklich gute Spieler schon von weitem erkennen kann und das Equip somit auch das Können wiederspiegelt und nicht wie jetzt, die Zeit, die man zum Raiden hat.


Also: /dafür


----------



## Groar (16. Januar 2010)

Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!

Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!


----------



## 64K (16. Januar 2010)

ich würde das ein wenig anders machen. Das ich will alles sehen Konzept find ich eigentlich gut, nur die umsetzung nicht.
Ich meine dass HardModes irgendwie auch nicht das wahre sind, die snd zu gleich...

Wenn ichmal so frei bin die Leute in 3 Klassen einzuteilen:
GIMPS - Wenig Raider - HardCoreRaider

Patch 3.X erscheint : 
für die HardCoreRaider ist die Eiskronenzitadalle mit den neusten Flügeln das richtige,
Für die WenigRaider der erste Flügel und für die Gimps PDK.

So auf diese Wiese wüden doch auch alle alles sehen, wenn auch später. 
Die Bosse könnten genervt und das Equip in Hero über Marken erarbeitet werden;
dafür müssten die "alten" Marken ein wenig angepasst werden und das alte T8 etwas verstärkt werden.

Okay die Erklärung ist jezt echt kacke geworden aber ich hoffe dass doch erkennbar war, was ich eigentlich meinte.


----------



## ThEDiciple (16. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!



Sehe ich nicht so, jeder weiß mit was er sich bei WoW einlässt (oder auch anderen games dieses genre) und weiß somit auch das alles ein wenig zeit frisst. Wenn ich aber voher weiß ich kann und will sie nicht investieren lass ichs entweder und kauf das spiel nicht, oder ich kaufs geb mich aber mit dem zufrieden was ich bekommen kann und kann nicht dann gleichzeitig verlangen alles genauso sehen zu können wie jene dehnen das zeitfressen nix ausmacht.


----------



## 64K (16. Januar 2010)

vorallem könnt ich auch so behaupten ich hab nur 1 min pro monat Zeit und will auch alles sehen ? Und jetzt ?


----------



## Braamséry (16. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Jo ich geh man von mir selber aus und das was Casuals hauptsächlich wollen (und was viele hier einfach nicht begreifen ) ist den ganzen Content sehen und dazu brauch man halbwegs vernünfige Klamotten.
> 
> Von mir aus könnten die Rüstungsets aus PDOK 25 und Co anders ausehen als die normalen (die kleinen aber auch bitte nicht total Fail ) damit die Pro´s in IF rumprollen können.
> 
> Aber das würd ja arbeit kosten und die macht sich wohl Blizz/Acti nicht mehr wobei ich denke WotLk leidet teilweise auch unter Cata.



Das was die meisten nervt is oftmals nicht, dass man das gleiche EQ trägt, sondern, dass die Bosse einfach einmal durch die normale version in die Tonne getreten werden können und dann von Blizzard wieder heraus geholt werden, ein bischchen mehr HP haben und etwas doller zuhauen.

Wenn Blizzard es so z.B. machen würde:

(Beispiel wäre an PFK angelehnt)

PDK besteht aus 5 Bossen im Moment. Immer das gleich nur mit mehr/weniger HP und härteren/weicheren Schlägen. Viel mehr kommt da nicht.

Sie hätten es aber auch so machen können:
Keine Hardmodes, sondern 5Bosse mehr pro version.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt mit jedem Boss wie immer, nur ab Boss nr. 6 beginnen, rein rechnerisch, die Hardmodes. 
Es wären keine recycelten Müllhaufen, sondern neue Bosse. 

ABER:
Ich vergesse ja schon wieder etwas. Dann würden die ganzen Whiner wieder kommen und sagen, dass es ja so net geht und sie den Content sehen wollen...

In WoW stimmen zumindest zwei Vorurteile, die man auch so mal hört:

1. Früher war alles besser.
2. Es wird nie wieder wie es einmal war.

Und beides zum Leidwesen vieler Leute.


----------



## *Quicksilver* (16. Januar 2010)

Wayne? ZZZzzzZZZzzZZZzzZZzZZZZ


----------



## ThEDiciple (16. Januar 2010)

64K schrieb:


> vorallem könnt ich auch so behaupten ich hab nur 1 min pro monat Zeit und will auch alles sehen ? Und jetzt ?



Man wird causual und progresspieler bei beibehalten des aktuellen system nie erkennen können. Deswegen sag ich ja BC system wieder einfügen , und von mir aus das normale tset für marken noch dazu. Damals haben auch keine gemeckert , nur weil blizz lich king so verändert haben sehen es jetzt aber einige als selbstverständlich an das jeder den endcontent sehn muss. In BC wusste jeder spieler wenn er nicht erst Kara , Gruul, Maggi, FdS & SSC erfolgreich abgefarmt hat brauchte er nicht in BT oder Sunwell vorbeischaun. Ich finds ok wenn Blizz natürlich weiterhin inzen mit einbaut wo jene die nicht so gut sind bzw die zeit nicht haben trotzdem recht gutes equipt bekommen (ähnlich PDK oder in BC Zul'Aman)


----------



## MrBlaki (16. Januar 2010)

@TE 
Tolle Vorstellung, ist leicht zu sagen das der Arthas kill nur den Pros zugänglich werden soll.
Aber wie willst du das zur Hölle umsetzten?
Ein Tool das erkennt: Hey das ist ein Casual, er darf Arthas nicht killen.
Es ist von der Umsetzung einfach vollkommener Schwachsinn deswegen ist die Diskussion mehr als hinfällig.

/Vote for Close..


----------



## Berndl (16. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das neue System ehrlich gesagt fürn A...

Ich habe beide Seiten erlebt,

ich habe hardcore geraidet
und
bin zurzeit mehr im casual Bereich unterwegs.

Wer nicht die Zeit, das Gold, die Nerven etc. investieren will um was zu erreichen hats ned verdient.

Im Moment hat jeder das Equip, weil man es einfach schnell besorgen kann.
Die Spieler wenden dann aber nicht die Zeit auf um sich Bossguides etc. durchzulesen.

Jeder hat einen gewissen Funken Skill der nur durch Übung und Interesse ausgebaut wird.

Täglich sehe ich Leute in PDK oder ICC die weder Naxx noch Ulduar noch irgend einen anderen Raid von innen gesehen haben (das Gear dieser Leute bewegt sich aber im 245 Bereich).

Mit solchen Personen ist es schier unmöglich brauchbar zu raiden.

In diesem Sinne
Berndl


----------



## Quintusrex (16. Januar 2010)

Den guten Raidern wird es egal sein, wenn ein paar Wochen nach ihnen auch die vermeintlich schlechteren Spieler Arthas legen. Diesen Spielern geht es alleine um den Erfolg (serverfirst, hardmode usw.) 

Die Meisten, die rumheulen sind eh nur Möchtegerns die nicht verstehen wollen, dass andere die vielleicht 3 Wochen länger brauchen, auch Arthi legen wollen und können.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

die tsets sehen doch utnerschiedlich aus, man erkennt wer gut raidet udn wer nur causal ist


----------



## ThEDiciple (16. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> @TE
> Tolle Vorstellung, ist leicht zu sagen das der Arthas kill nur den Pros zugänglich werden soll.
> Aber wie willst du das zur Hölle umsetzten?
> Ein Tool das erkennt: Hey das ist ein Casual, er darf Arthas nicht killen.
> ...



Die umsetzung könnte in dem sinne so gestaltet werden das in der 10er / 25er Normal Version Arthas nicht gekillt werden kann sondern nur in den Hero Versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das jetzige system ist aber eh kappes, insofern kann man sich daran kein beispiel nehmen. Die Bosse sind zum teil verglichen selbst im Hero mode lächerlicher als jene die man in SSC/Fds BT & Co antrifft. Ich würd sagen selbst MC Bosse waren zum teil anspruchvoller als ein PDK Boss im Hero Mode.

Deswegen muss sich grundsätzlich was am Hero mode (der ja ne nette idee wahr) geändert werden und wie hier schon eben gesagt evt weitere bosse beinhalten die man in der normalen version nicht antrifft. Nur flamen dann wieder jene die der meinung sind alles sehn zu müssen. Es ist ein teufelskreis since WoW 2009/2010


----------



## ThEDiciple (16. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die tsets sehen doch utnerschiedlich aus, man erkennt wer gut raidet udn wer nur causal ist



Na ja bestes beispiel AK da brauchste keinen skill und hast trotzdem die chance auf nen 25er Tset. Und auch Random Raids , sorry aber bei dem schwierigkeitsgrad brauchste keine eingespielte gilde oder stamm. Ist auch erst möglich seid Blizz das system so vereinfacht hat , ich würd also nicht sagen das du indiregt dehn spieler erkennen kannst nur weil die sets anders eingefärbt sind


----------



## ThEDiciple (16. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Den guten Raidern wird es egal sein, wenn ein paar Wochen nach ihnen auch die vermeintlich schlechteren Spieler Arthas legen. Diesen Spielern geht es alleine um den Erfolg (serverfirst, hardmode usw.)
> 
> Die Meisten, die rumheulen sind eh nur Möchtegerns die nicht verstehen wollen, dass andere die vielleicht 3 Wochen länger brauchen, auch Arthi legen wollen und können.



Es geht denke ich auch nicht darum das progress spielern normalos oder gelegenheitsspieler nix gönnen. Viel mehr gehts um die umsetzung, und solang man hero modes random lösen kann kann das system nicht wirklich die lösung sein ^^ wie gesagt BC ist das beste beispiel. Klar gabs da auch randoms, aber ich bin ma so frei zu behaupten eingespielte gruppen wahren grundsätzlich weiter und besser unterwegs als randoms.


----------



## Mcdudu (16. Januar 2010)

Ich find das echt lustig wie alle hier wieder halb "flamen" was habt ihr fürn problem ich bin Progress raider und es ist nach wie vor so das man sich abheben kann. Zeigt mir mal die massen an Leuten die Pdok 25er 50 trys left haben ? zeigt mir die massen die nachm fix vom prof. ihn down hatten es sind bis heute nicht viele . Ich denke blizzard macht es atm so wie es der breitesten masse gefallen sollte. Progress raider wie ich kriegen ihr raid erfolg und Hm´s die zum teil zwar nicht so hart sind wie Bc oder pre bc aber im vergleich zum normalen content sehr viel anspruchs voller und die casual gamer kriegen ihren normal mode. Somit kann jeder den Content sehen und man sieht wer skill bzw. genung zeit hat und wer nur normal mode random raided.


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die tsets sehen doch utnerschiedlich aus, man erkennt wer gut raidet udn wer nur causal ist



Dem möchte ich widersprechen, in WOTLK fällt es immer schwere Unterschiede zu erkennen. Mittlerweile blicke ich aber bei diesen abertausenden von Rüstungen und T - Sets sowiso durch garnichts mehr durch. Es ist eine Tatsache in WOTLK geworden, das "Epic" jetzt nicht mehr "Episch" bedeutet. Durch so eine Vielfalt an lilaner Ausrüstung, kommt man sich manchmal so vor, als wäre man in einem lilanen Dschungel gefallen. Diese ganze "komma irgendwas Sets" verstärken dieses Gefühl noch. Ich persönlich weiss schon garnicht mehr, was jetzt welches Set ist.

Die Lösung wäre: Epische Gegenstände wieder zu epischen Gegenständen zu machen. Dies würde meiner Meinung nach am besten dadurch gehen, das die Farbe lila "abgelöst" wird von einer neuen Farbe. Die neue Farbe wäre gleichwertig mit dem heutige lila. Doch bekäme man Items mit der neuen Farbe ausschließlich in Raidinstanzen.

Lilane Gegenstände würde man verstärkt durch Berufe/Quests/Marken abgeben erhalten. T - Sets würde es auch nurnoch in Raidinstanzen geben und wieder in Form von Tokens droppen. 

Da die lilanen Gegenstände für Marken etc. den gleichen Wert hätten, wie die Items mit der neuen Farbe, die man nur aus Raidinstanzen erhalten würde, würde kein Nachteil, für Leute mit weniger Zeit entstehen. Durch die neue Farbe, könnte man auf den Ersten Blick sehen, wer aktiv raidet und was. Da den meistens die Farbe ja immer egal ist und Epic für sie nicht so wichtig sind, dürfte diese Änderung ja keinen stören, am wenigsten Casuals.

Zusätzlich müsste natürlich das Design der Items wieder Vielfältiger werden.


----------



## Magmion (16. Januar 2010)

lol , wieviele von euch meinen sie wären PRO , ist ja sowas von lächerlich keiner von euch würde dann den Endcontent sehn .NIEMAND VON EUCH IS PRO !
Und diejenigen wo meinen Casuals hätten kein Anspruch auf bessere Items oder gleichwertige haben sowieso einen an der Klatsche (Komplexe, wenigstens virtuel mal was erreichen )
Kommt mal wieder runter von eurem Trip ist ja echt furchtbar geworden .Oh bin ich episch aber leider nulll skill . Und die meisten zocken nichtmal seid Classic und haben die grösste Fresse.


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2010)

Tja, in früheren Spielen kannte man die guten Spieler einfach. In Wow braucht man offenbar eine optische Markierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, wers braucht.


----------



## Fasor (16. Januar 2010)

Magmion schrieb:


> lol , wieviele von euch meinen sie wären PRO , ist ja sowas von lächerlich keiner von euch würde dann den Endcontent sehn .NIEMAND VON EUCH IS PRO !
> Und diejenigen wo meinen Casuals hätten kein Anspruch auf bessere Items oder gleichwertige haben sowieso einen an der Klatsche (Komplexe, wenigstens virtuel mal was erreichen )
> Kommt mal wieder runter von eurem Trip ist ja echt furchtbar geworden .Oh bin ich episch aber leider nulll skill . Und die meisten zocken nichtmal seid Classic und haben die grösste Fresse.



/sign
mehr brauch man ned sagen


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Magmion schrieb:


> lol , wieviele von euch meinen sie wären PRO , ist ja sowas von lächerlich keiner von euch würde dann den Endcontent sehn .NIEMAND VON EUCH IS PRO !
> Und diejenigen wo meinen Casuals hätten kein Anspruch auf bessere Items oder gleichwertige haben sowieso einen an der Klatsche (Komplexe, wenigstens virtuel mal was erreichen )
> Kommt mal wieder runter von eurem Trip ist ja echt furchtbar geworden .Oh bin ich episch aber leider nulll skill . Und die meisten zocken nichtmal seid Classic und haben die grösste Fresse.



Dein Avatar und dein Text passen perfekt zusammen und sagen mir alles über dich aus, was ich wissen muss. Mehr will ich nicht sagen, sonst würde ich wohl Ärger bekommen.


----------



## MrBlaki (16. Januar 2010)

Magmion schrieb:


> lol , wieviele von euch meinen sie wären PRO , ist ja sowas von lächerlich keiner von euch würde dann den Endcontent sehn .NIEMAND VON EUCH IS PRO !
> Und diejenigen wo meinen Casuals hätten kein Anspruch auf bessere Items oder gleichwertige haben sowieso einen an der Klatsche (Komplexe, wenigstens virtuel mal was erreichen )
> Kommt mal wieder runter von eurem Trip ist ja echt furchtbar geworden .Oh bin ich episch aber leider nulll skill . Und die meisten zocken nichtmal seid Classic und haben die grösste Fresse.



Stimmt allerdings.
Noch besser ist es wenn Leute die ein SPIEL spielen von Arbeit reden.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2010)

Naja, wenn jeder 50% der Bosse leg reicht das auch?


----------



## Zangor (16. Januar 2010)

Am besten wäre wohl alle Casuals gehen zu einem anderem Game und die Pros zahlen dann um die 200 Euro im Monat, weil Blizzard nicht einsieht wegen den Pros auf ihren schönen Umsatz zu verzichten. Dann bezahlt der Casual auch nicht für Spielinhalte, welche die Pros nur für sich alleine haben wollen.


----------



## Fasor (16. Januar 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Am besten wäre wohl alle Casuals gehen zu einem anderem Game und die Pros zahlen dann um die 200 Euro im Monat, weil Blizzard nicht einsieht wegen den Pros auf ihren schönen Umsatz zu verzichten. Dann bezahlt der Casual auch nicht für Spielinhalte, welche die Pros nur für sich alleine haben wollen.



Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es mich als entwickler schon anpissen würde massig arbeit und liebe in meine arbeit zu stecken (ausarbeiten der tsets, bosse raids etc.) und dann sehen es gerade mal 20% der leute. dann hat sich die arbeit ja richtig gelohnt ....


----------



## Mungamau (16. Januar 2010)

> (Ich raide nicht so gut aber ich will nicht mit den gleichen Klamotten rumlaufen wie die Progress Spieler)





> Dann wären alle Glücklich, die *vermeintlichen Casuals* könnten gute ausrüstung bekommen und die spannenden Kämpfe miterleben.



Selfownt....

Wenn du jetzt hier rumnörgelst, dann bringt es Dir und uns auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Januar 2010)

Mcdudu schrieb:


> Ich find das echt lustig wie alle hier wieder halb "flamen" was habt ihr fürn problem ich bin Progress raider und es ist nach wie vor so das man sich abheben kann. Zeigt mir mal die massen an Leuten die Pdok 25er 50 trys left haben ? zeigt mir die massen die nachm fix vom prof. ihn down hatten es sind bis heute nicht viele . Ich denke blizzard macht es atm so wie es der breitesten masse gefallen sollte. Progress raider wie ich kriegen ihr raid erfolg und Hm´s die zum teil zwar nicht so hart sind wie Bc oder pre bc aber im vergleich zum normalen content sehr viel anspruchs voller und die casual gamer kriegen ihren normal mode. Somit kann jeder den Content sehen und man sieht wer skill bzw. genung zeit hat und wer nur normal mode random raided.



Solche Meinungen treffen ja auch nicht auf jeden zu.

Und an alle:

DER BEGRIFF CASUAL IST SEHR WEIT DEFINIERT!

Es gibt einige Casualarten. Ich liste mal welche, mit Eigenschaften, auf:

1. Der Gildenraid-Casual:
Dieser Casual behauptet von sich ein Casual zu sein, weil er so lange wie die meisten anderen spielt. Meistens 1-2Std. am tag und 2-3ma die Woche etwas länger für das raiden. (Ich denke, dass solche leute eher 2mal raiden werden)
Er hat, mit einer Gilde von gleichgesinnten, die ihre Klasse beherrschen trotzdem seinen Spaß und auch einiges an Erfolgen, weil sie sich sagen SKILL > ALL.

2. Der Random-Raid Casual:
Diese Casualart ist der festen Meinung, dass jeder, der in einer Gilde raidet mehr als ein Casual ist. Ungeachtet dessen Spielzeit. Selbst wenn der jenige weniger spielt, was nicht selten der Fall ist, ist er trotzdem kein Casual mehr. Man raidet als Random-Raid Casual ja auch 2-3ma die Woche, wenn man z.B. PDK in 2 Versionen oder jetzt noch ICC dazu macht, aber egal. Warum? Einen Grund konnte mir bisher keiner dieser Grp sagen :/

3. Der Wenig-Zeit Casual:
Dieser Casual ist der Inbegriff des Casuals. Er hat nicht alzu viel zeit, welche Gründe dies hat ist nich relevant. Er raidet meist 1mal die Woche immer die Instanz für die sein Gear gemacht ist und bleibt auf dem Boden mit Sachen, die er sagt, wie z.B. Ich mache 7k DPS, auch wenn es net stimmt.


----------



## VILOGITY (16. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> &lt;br /&gt;Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll &quot;nutzen&quot; zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie &quot;sehen&quot; können!&lt;br /&gt;


loool<br />Ach alle bezahlen das gleiche, ne jetzt wirklich ?<br />Hmm, ich hab auch schon andere Spiele gekauft und gespielt und konnte nicht alles sehen, so ein Dreck aber auch, hätt ich mal den <br />Hersteller angeschrieben das ich auch bei COD 4 abegknallt worden bin und ich damit gar net so zufriedne war, ich wollt doch Spass und so.<br />Fands net so gut und war manchmal frustriert, aber ich hab doch das gleiche bezahlt, also warum soll jemand anderes da besser sein als ich ?<br />Die sollen das mal so Patchen das man nach dem 50ten Kill nicht mehr höher kommt, damit ich der nicht so toll ist, da auch mal hin darf.<br />Ironie OFF<br /><br />Um bei Deinem RL vergleich zu bleiben.<br />Ich zahle auch Steuern und will auch Haus, Auto, die geile Blonde, einen S6 Audi, und 8x im Jahr im Urlaub fahren.<br />Ohhh wait, da muss man was für tun...WTF, pls Frau Merkel Patch this..... <br /><br />Wer WoW spielt und keine Zeit hat, hat sich das falsche Spiel ausgesucht.


----------



## Flipstar67 (16. Januar 2010)

also ich denke auch das jeder den content zu sehen bekommen soll und das blizz durch normale und hard modes in die richtige richtung geht... jedoch find ich es scheisse wie es derzeit bei icc läuft 
...alle 2-3 wochen neue bosse freischalten nur damit alle sich da schön langsam einspielen können... ich persönliche finde die normalen modes total langweilig und würd eher mal den hc mode angehen, was jedoch nicht möglich weil blizz das ganze hinauszögert...


----------



## Tuvokolus (16. Januar 2010)

Bei aller Liebe zum Detail über den Spieleinhalt von WoW sollte man eines nie vergessen: Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen, das an der Börse notiert ist. Wer sich mal die Mühe macht, kann sich mal die Bilanzen von Blizzard der letzten Jahre ansehen (http://www.finanzen.net/bilanz_guv/Activision_Blizzard). Alleine im Jahr 2008 wurden demnach etwas über 3 Mrd. Dollar umgesetzt. Als Unternehmen muß Blizzard das Ziel haben, seine Kunden zu halten. Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie sich die Kunden zumsammensetzen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß der Großteil eben nicht die High-End-Raider sind, sondern eher die sogn. "Casuals". Vom Profil vielleicht so zwischen 25-40 Jahre alt, berufstätig und zumindest mit einer Freundin. Dies läßt sich im übrigen auch im Internet an der Zahl der momentan eingeloggten Spieler ablesen. Ist aber nur so eine Schätzung von mir.
Wenn ich als Unternehmen also weiß, dass der Großteil meiner Kunden eben nicht Extrem-Zocker sind, was mache ich also? Genau...ich versuche in erster Linie erst mal meine Hauptkundschaft bei der Stange zu halten. Entgegen einiger Meinungen hier sind es nämlich genau diese Spieler, die WoW am Leben erhalten und nicht die vielleicht 10% der 11 Millionen Abonnenten, die tatsächlich spielerisch (auf Grund von mehr Zeit) besser sind.

Nur ein Gedanke von mir...vielelicht liege ich ja total daneben.


Gruß


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Tuvokolus schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zum Detail über den Spieleinhalt von WoW sollte man eines nie vergessen: Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen, das an der Börse notiert ist. Wer sich mal die Mühe macht, kann sich mal die Bilanzen von Blizzard der letzten Jahre ansehen (http://www.finanzen....vision_Blizzard). Alleine im Jahr 2008 wurden demnach etwas über 3 Mrd. Dollar umgesetzt. Als Unternehmen muß Blizzard das Ziel haben, seine Kunden zu halten. Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie sich die Kunden zumsammensetzen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß der Großteil eben nicht die High-End-Raider sind, sondern eher die sogn. "Casuals". Vom Profil vielleicht so zwischen 25-40 Jahre alt, berufstätig und zumindest mit einer Freundin. Dies läßt sich im übrigen auch im Internet an der Zahl der momentan eingeloggten Spieler ablesen. Ist aber nur so eine Schätzung von mir.
> Wenn ich als Unternehmen also weiß, dass der Großteil meiner Kunden eben nicht Extrem-Zocker sind, was mache ich also? Genau...ich versuche in erster Linie erst mal meine Hauptkundschaft bei der Stange zu halten. Entgegen einiger Meinungen hier sind es nämlich genau diese Spieler, die WoW am Leben erhalten und nicht die vielleicht 10% der 11 Millionen Abonnenten, die tatsächlich spielerisch (auf Grund von mehr Zeit) besser sind.
> 
> Nur ein Gedanke von mir...vielelicht liege ich ja total daneben.
> ...




Du hast Recht, jedoch hast du deinen Gedankengang nicht zu Ende gedacht. Im ersten Moment erscheint es als gut, den Content auf einen Punkt zu fixieren, da es mehr Gewinn einbringt, weil der momentane Großteil der WoW Spieler wohl Casuals sind. Es ist im ersten Moment eine llogische Schlussfolgerung: Man richtet sich nach der Menge un erwirtschaftet somit am meisten Gewinn. Durch starke Werbung in den Medien, werden zusätzlich neue Kunden ins Boot geholt, die das neue System so kennen lernen wie es im Moment ist. Diese neuen Kunden sind im Übrigen eine sehr junge Generation.

Der Content wird vereinfacht und einsichtig für die Gruppe der Casuals vereinfacht, die anderen sind nicht wichtig, da sie eine Minderheit darstellen. Mit dem anderen System kann man also mehr Gewinn machen. Die anderen Spielertypen verlassen nun nach und nach und oft unter scharfer Kritik das Spiel. Dabei werden sie oft geflamet und als RL - Loser bezeichnet und was es so alles gibt.

Die Casuals freuen sich über den neuen Kurs und er mag im ersten Moment in der Tat ein Segen sein. Doch das geht solange weiter bis irgendwann das Erwachen kommt. Bis in WoW endgültig alle gleich sind. Bis jeder alles hat. Bis jeder mit sehr geringem Zeitaufwand an alles kommt. Bis auch die Casuals irgendwann merken: Und jetzt? Jetzt hat jeder alles, keiner unterscheidet sich mehr vom anderen. Es gibt nichts mehr zu tun, weil ich alles selbst mit geringem Zeitaufwand besitze und ich nichts mehr habe dem ich "hinterherjagen" kann. Bis Blizzard einen neuen Patch liefert.

Und auch dann wird irgendwann so glaube ich, Blizzard etwas bemerken: Ihr neues Geldsystem lässt sich nicht mit den Prinzipien eines MMORPG's vereinbaren. Was die "Pro Gamer" jetzt schon meken und sich frustriert beschweren, werden auch die Casuals früher oder später merken. Nur wird das etwas länger dauern, weil sie halt weniger Zeit haben.

Aber das ist nur eine Theorie, muss nicht stimmen. Wir werden mit Cataclysm sehen, in welche Richtung es nun geht.


----------



## Ixidus (16. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> "bring the player not the class



und das haben sie spätestens mit anub hero wieder vergessen


----------



## Orgoron (16. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Casuals freuen sich über den neuen Kurs und er mag im ersten Moment in der Tat ein Segen sein. Doch das geht solange weiter bis irgendwann das Erwachen kommt. Bis in WoW endgültig alle gleich sind. Bis jeder alles hat. Bis jeder mit sehr geringem Zeitaufwand an alles kommt. Bis auch die Casuals irgendwann merken: Und jetzt? Jetzt hat jeder alles, keiner unterscheidet sich mehr vom anderen. Es gibt nichts mehr zu tun, weil ich alles selbst mit geringem Zeitaufwand besitze und ich nichts mehr habe dem ich "hinterherjagen" kann. Bis Blizzard einen neuen Patch liefert.
> 
> Und auch dann wird irgendwann so glaube ich, Blizzard etwas bemerken: Ihr neues Geldsystem lässt sich nicht mit den Prinzipien eines MMORPG's vereinbaren. Was die "Pro Gamer" jetzt schon meken und sich frustriert beschweren, werden auch die Casuals früher oder später merken. Nur wird das etwas länger dauern, weil sie halt weniger Zeit haben.
> 
> Aber das ist nur eine Theorie, muss nicht stimmen. Wir werden mit Cataclysm sehen, in welche Richtung es nun geht.



Also bei aller liebe aber ich glaube es gibt echt genug womit sich Pro´s profilieren können, ich glaube kaum das in nächster Zeit irgend ein Casual den Eisenbschlagenen Proto besitzen wird und das wird auch immer so bleiben.

Jetzt müssem wir nur noch die 10 % loswerden denen mann es nie recht machen kann und die wohl dauern hier im buffed Forum rumhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (16. Januar 2010)

Also die Idee, dass man Arthas im non-hero nicht töten kann, ist ja ansich ne ganz nette Idee.

Aber eine nette Idee, die Blizzard niemals umsetzen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Januar 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es mich als entwickler schon anpissen würde massig arbeit und liebe in meine arbeit zu stecken (ausarbeiten der tsets, bosse raids etc.) und dann sehen es gerade mal 20% der leute. dann hat sich die arbeit ja richtig gelohnt ....



Ich denke auch, dass das der Hauptgrund für die Weiterentwicklung von WoW war, die haben einfach geschaut wieviele Leute Classic-Naxx, Black Temple, Sunwell etc gesehen haben. Und das waren sicherlich keine 20% sondern deutlich weniger. Und dann stellt sich natürlich die Frage nach dem Entwicklungsaufwand in Relation der Nutzung.
Die Behauptung, es läge am Genörgel und Gejammer der "Noobs", halt ich für fragwürdig. Schauen wir uns doch mal das Buffed-Forum an, wieviele "Wow ist zu schwer, ich möchte alles für nix haben"-Threads gibt es denn im Vergleich zu "WoW ist für casual gimps und jeder bekommt alles ins Rektum geschoben", wobei ich natürlich einräumen muss, dass ich zu BC bzw Classic in keinem Forum unterwegs war.
Blizzard weiß einfach, dass die Leute, die sich in Foren austauschen, eine Minderheit der WoW-Kunden sind. Ebenso ist es kein Geheimnis, dass zufriedene Spieler keine Jubel-Threads schreiben bzw ihre Zufriedenheit nicht anders als durch Kundentreue zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Blizzard weiß einfach, dass die Leute, die sich in Foren austauschen, eine Minderheit der WoW-Kunden sind. Ebenso ist es kein Geheimnis, dass zufriedene Spieler keine Jubel-Threads schreiben bzw ihre Zufriedenheit nicht anders als durch Kundentreue zum Ausdruck bringen.



Bingo.

Abgesehn davon ist es eigentlich ganz simpel. Habe ich das Gefühl ein Spiel bietet mir nichts mehr, spiele ich es nicht mehr. Gehn zuviele Kunden wird der Betreiber sein Konzept überdenken.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Die Behauptung, es läge am Genörgel und Gejammer der "Noobs", halt ich für fragwürdig. Schauen wir uns doch mal das Buffed-Forum an, wieviele "Wow ist zu schwer, ich möchte alles für nix haben"-Threads gibt es denn im Vergleich zu "WoW ist für casual gimps und jeder bekommt alles ins Rektum geschoben", wobei ich natürlich einräumen muss, dass ich zu BC bzw Classic in keinem Forum unterwegs war.



An den Noobs im Sinne von "dumm" liegt es aber sehr wohl.

Ein Casual, der wenig Zeit hat, nicht alzu viel schafft aber zufrieden ist, beschwert sich nicht.
Ein Casual der 1-2mal die Woche, wie ich zu meiner zeit, mit der Gilde raidet und halbwegs weit kommt, beschwert sich warscheinlich auch nicht. 
Ein Progress-Raider (Hardcore Gamer sagt nichts aus. Man kann mit 3 Raidtagen weiter kommen als andere mit 5 oder 6) wird sich nicht beschweren solange er eine, nicht recycelte, Herausforderung vor sich hat.

Aber ein Gimp-Casual wird sich beschweren, weil er nicht weit kommt, sei es durch fehlenden Skill, eine nuppelhafte Gilde oder die Unfähigkeit sich eine solche zu suchen. Diese Art von leuten hat immer einen Grund zu meckern.


----------



## MrBlaki (16. Januar 2010)

Mal davon abgesehen das der Großteil der Spieler Casuals sein drüften, ist es für eine FIRMA wohl logisch das Spiel an diese anzupassen.
Blizzard dürfte es wohl weniger stören wenn die kleine Gruppe "Hardcore Extrem Suchtel" leidet als die, die wirklich das Geld reinbringen ^^


----------



## Braamséry (16. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das der Großteil der Spieler Casuals sein drüften, ist es für eine FIRMA wohl logisch das Spiel an diese anzupassen.
> Blizzard dürfte es wohl weniger stören wenn die kleine Gruppe "Hardcore Extrem Suchtel" leidet als die, die wirklich das Geld reinbringen ^^



Ich denke die meisten werden nie kapieren, dass 90% Casuals sind. Jedoch weit unter 50% Casuals sind, die sich nie eine Gilde suchen würden oder mit einer raiden würden. Der Rest würde es machen. Machen es aber nicht, weil man es nicht braucht.

Ein Zitat meines Wirtschaftslehrers:
"Der Mensch is von sich aus faul. Wenn man ihm keinen Grund gibt etwas zu tun, wie z.B. zu arbeiten, wird er dies auch nicht machen."


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Aber ein Gimp-Casual wird sich beschweren, weil er nicht weit kommt, sei es durch fehlenden Skill, eine nuppelhafte Gilde oder die Unfähigkeit sich eine solche zu suchen. Diese Art von leuten hat immer einen Grund zu meckern.



Wenn die unskilled Gimp-casuals immer meckern, da wüsste ich gerne wo. Buffed hat angeblich das größte deutschsprachige WoW-Forum, und ist somit repräsentativ für (wahrscheinlich weltweit alle) WoW-Foren, die Mühe Meckerthreads von "Gimps" und und Meckerthreads von "Hardcore-Zockern" zu zählen, können wir uns wohl sparen.


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (16. Januar 2010)

so, bevor hier iwer noch grpß mit flamen anfängt: Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung!

Ich persöhnlich bin vom 16h WoW suchti zum 2-4h casual mutiert xD aber ich finde sho das ich selbst mit dieser geringen spielzeit ein bissl was vom endcontent sehn sollte (hdr?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ABER!
Irgendwo muss eien grenze gezogen werten an der sich die casuals mit den progamers vergleichen könn. icc für rnd grp´s find ich bissl fail vor alle mweil man selbst mit 232/245 eqipt auf vielen servern net mitgneommen wird obwohlö man mit 219-226 da durch rennt sho. blizz hats zu einfach gemacht. ich hät nach ulduar den schlußstrich gezogen und pdk schwerer gemacht. in ulduar wird mehr movement und skill gebraucht als in pdk und selbst pdok gestalltet sich beim 2. besuch als 2. rf.
und ich stimme eineigne hier zu wenn es heist keine t sets für marken. t7 und t8 ok, aber dann wirklich nur die 2 teile, aber ab t9 isses lächerlich geworden. ich hab nach meinem 1. anub kill auch ma kurz gejubelt im ts, aber das wars au. da war kein gefühl *du hast es geschafft* oder so und das is eig das was wow für mich ausgemacht hat.


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ein Zitat meines Wirtschaftslehrers:
> "Der Mensch is von sich aus faul. Wenn man ihm keinen Grund gibt etwas zu tun, wie z.B. zu arbeiten, wird er dies auch nicht machen."


Dein Lehrer ist ein Idiot.
Natürlich würde keiner ohne Bezahlung 3 Schichten in einer Fabrik schieben, aber Fressen, Scheißen und Schlafen genügt keinem Menschen, selbst wenn er dafür nichts machen müsste.


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> und ist somit repräsentativ für (wahrscheinlich weltweit alle) WoW-Foren






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welch geistreicher Kommentar.


----------



## Gerti (17. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!



Wer mehr zahlt hat ne Klimaanlage, der andere Zahlt noch mehr und hat noch nen Ersatzrad. Egal was man macht, umsomehr man investiert, umsomehr erhält man. Wieso soll jetzt der jenige, der 3h investiert hat, das selbe erhalten, wie einer der 5h investiert hat?


----------



## J_0_T (17. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wer mehr zahlt hat ne Klimaanlage, der andere Zahlt noch mehr und hat noch nen Ersatzrad. Egal was man macht, umsomehr man investiert, umsomehr erhält man. Wieso soll jetzt der jenige, der 3h investiert hat, das selbe erhalten, wie einer der 5h investiert hat?




Weil diese auch 13€ oder mehr zahlen? oder is das nur denen vorbehalten die wirklich lowlife sind? Wenn ja gratulation das du dich dazu ge-outet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen passt es halb nicht das es keine klassengesellschaft mehr in wow gibt... wo die besser equipten auf die spukten die noch an ihrem char arbeiten. Und so wie es atm ist kann jeder sein ziel erreichen egal wieviel er investiert. wenn es denen nicht passt die sich dadurch profiliert hatten weil se mega leuchte roxxore waren... tja guter tipp... hört auf zu spielen oder sucht euch etwas anderes wo ihr glänzen könnt.


----------



## Quintusrex (17. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wer mehr zahlt hat ne Klimaanlage, der andere Zahlt noch mehr und hat noch nen Ersatzrad. Egal was man macht, umsomehr man investiert, umsomehr erhält man. Wieso soll jetzt der jenige, der 3h investiert hat, das selbe erhalten, wie einer der 5h investiert hat?



ganz einfach, weil der in 3 Stunden genauso weit kommt wie der andere in 5!

seit wann ist denn Zeit der Maßstab nach dem Items verteilt werden sollten?


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Welch geistreicher Kommentar.



Ja, das dachte ich mir auch, deswegen ja der Smiley....


----------



## Gerti (17. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Weil diese auch 13€ oder mehr zahlen? oder is das nur denen vorbehalten die wirklich lowlife sind? Wenn ja gratulation das du dich dazu ge-outet hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die 13€ sind die Grundlage. Genau wie die 400.000€ fürs Auto. Der eine Pflegt sein Auto 5h und bastelt sich tolle Gadgeds, der andere putzt sein Auto nur 2h. Gemein, dass der eine ein besser gepflegtes Auto hat als der andere. Der andere kümmert sich 2h um sein virtuelles Gut und der andere 5h. Wieso sollte jetzt das Ergebnis beim anderen besser sein. Dir wird nur eine Grundlage geliefert und es ist deine Sache, wieviel du investierst und du rausbekommst. Nur weil du ein Auto hast, heißt das nicht, dass du alle schönen Straßen Europas siehst, nur weil du dir einen Egoshooter gekauft hast, heißt das nicht, dass du den durchspielt, wenn du nur selten spielst. Gemein, wenn jeder 10.000€ für sein Studium zahlt und der eine ein besseres hat, weil er mehr Zeit investiert hat?...


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Die 13€ sind die Grundlage. Genau wie die 400.000€ fürs Auto. Der eine Pflegt sein Auto 5h und bastelt sich tolle Gadgeds, der andere putzt sein Auto nur 2h. Gemein, dass der eine ein besser gepflegtes Auto hat als der andere. Der andere kümmert sich 2h um sein virtuelles Gut und der andere 5h. Wieso sollte jetzt das Ergebnis beim anderen besser sein. Dir wird nur eine Grundlage geliefert und es ist deine Sache, wieviel du investierst und du rausbekommst. Nur weil du ein Auto hast, heißt das nicht, dass du alle schönen Straßen Europas siehst, nur weil du dir einen Egoshooter gekauft hast, heißt das nicht, dass du den durchspielt, wenn du nur selten spielst. Gemein, wenn jeder 10.000€ für sein Studium zahlt und der eine ein besseres hat, weil er mehr Zeit investiert hat?...



Gibs auf, der 13 Euro-Joker ist für gewöhnlich das Totschlagargument, dagegen helfen auch noch so logische Ausführungen Nichts mehr.

Ärger mich selbst jedes Mal darüber das ich beim Tennisverein denselben Mitgliedsbeitrag zahle wie mein Nachbar aber er viel besser spielt.......derweil trainiere ich 2x im Jahr wie wild !


----------



## Gerti (17. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> ganz einfach, weil der in 3 Stunden genauso weit kommt wie der andere in 5!
> 
> seit wann ist denn Zeit der Maßstab nach dem Items verteilt werden sollten?



Wenn der eine 3h farmt hat er 10 Eternal Fire, der andere hat in 5h 15 Eternal Fire gefarmt. Die eine Gilde gibt nach 1h Wipen auf, die andere durchdenkt nochmal ihre taktik und überlegt sich genau den kampf und hat nach 2h den Boss down und freut sich über loot. Der Raid der mehr Zeit in seine Charaktere investiert hat Hastpotions für jeden Try, die besten VZ, nur epic GEM. Der andere hat nur blaue GEM, keine Hastepotions und vllt nur die zweit besten VZ. Und jetzt überlege dir, was vllt die letzten 4% bei Festergut ausmachen kann... Und wieso hatten die alle die besseren VZ/GEM/Potions? Weil sie sich vorher mehr Zeit aufgebracht haben diese zu farmen.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich mir auch, deswegen ja der Smiley....



Hättest aber auch einfach auf ein anderes WoW-Forum verlinken können, das thematisch sich vom Buffed-Forum unterscheidet. Damit hättest du meine Annahme (das Buffed-Forum ist repräsentativ) entkräften können.
Aber du gehörst wohl auch zu den Leuten, die eigentlich in elitären WoW-Zirkeln verkehren und einmal am Tag in die Niederungen des WoW-Proletariats hinab steigen, um den Gimps zu sagen, was Sache ist.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> ganz einfach, weil der in 3 Stunden genauso weit kommt wie der andere in 5!
> 
> seit wann ist denn Zeit der Maßstab nach dem Items verteilt werden sollten?


is genauso wie wenn du 3stunden lernst und ein anderer 5stunden lernt, willst du da auch als der der nur 3stunden lernt genausoviel gelernt haben?
oder du fährst 3 stunden auto der andere 5stunden
oder du räumst 3stunden auf der andere 5.


----------



## Quintusrex (17. Januar 2010)

ja nee, is klar. Nur weil einer fürs Studium 2 Jahre länger braucht ist er schlauer als der andere. 

Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Um mal wieder zurück zum Spiel zu kommen. Es gibt Spieler, die erreichen mit weniger Zeitaufwand mehr als andere. Nur weil jemand täglich 8 h Wow zockt ist er lange noch kein Progamer


----------



## EisblockError (17. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!



Ähm, 1. Hast du kein Recht auf irgendwas, du hast dein Spiel gekauft und Blizzard dürfte jederZeit die Server runterfahren sobald alle Abos ausgelaufen/gekündigt sind.

Und ihr könntet ja das gleiche sehen wenn ihr mehr und besser spielen würdet, also ist diese aussage kompletter schwachsinn.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Aber ein Gimp-Casual wird sich beschweren, weil er nicht weit kommt, sei es durch fehlenden Skill, eine nuppelhafte Gilde oder die Unfähigkeit sich eine solche zu suchen. Diese Art von leuten hat immer einen Grund zu meckern.



100% /agree

Die meisten "Casuals" die sich hier beschwere sind keine Casuals sondern einfach schlechte Spieler!!


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die meisten "Casuals" die sich hier beschwere sind keine Casuals sondern einfach schlechte Spieler!!


<3


----------



## Casp (17. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Die 13&#8364; sind die Grundlage. Genau wie die 400.000&#8364; fürs Auto. Der eine Pflegt sein Auto 5h und bastelt sich tolle Gadgeds, der andere putzt sein Auto nur 2h. Gemein, dass der eine ein besser gepflegtes Auto hat als der andere. Der andere kümmert sich 2h um sein virtuelles Gut und der andere 5h. Wieso sollte jetzt das Ergebnis beim anderen besser sein. Dir wird nur eine Grundlage geliefert und es ist deine Sache, wieviel du investierst und du rausbekommst. Nur weil du ein Auto hast, heißt das nicht, dass du alle schönen Straßen Europas siehst, nur weil du dir einen Egoshooter gekauft hast, heißt das nicht, dass du den durchspielt, wenn du nur selten spielst. Gemein, wenn jeder 10.000&#8364; für sein Studium zahlt und der eine ein besseres hat, weil er mehr Zeit investiert hat?...



Hi. WoW ist ein Spiel. 

.. und Schachmatt!
Außerdem hinkt das Beispiel mal gewaltig!


----------



## MrBlaki (17. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie abwertend der Begriff "Casual" verwendet wird.
Als ob diese Spieler eine Seuche wären die man besiegen muss oO
Gott Leute es ist ein Spiel, vergleicht es nicht immer mit dem RL ist ja zum ko****.
Und nur wegen einem mikrigem Thread und einer genauso sinnfreien Diskussion auf buffed wird Blizzard nichts daran ändern.
Selbst wenn ihr die Diskussion im Offi Forum startet, wäre Blizzard ziemlich egal, der Großteil der Spieler ca. 90% sind Casuals, meint ihr Blizzard kratzt es sonderlich wenn die Hardcoregamer rumheulen?
Die Hardcoregamer bringen nicht den großen Umsatz, sondern die, über die ihr so abwertend redet.
Casuals sind Menschen wie du und ich.
Und jetzt kommt nicht mit weiteren "Wer mehr Zeit investiert, bekommt mehr" Beispielen, theoretisch hatt jemand der nach diesem Prinzip 5 Stunden im Stau sitzt mehr Geschafft als der, der 2 Stunden im Stau auf der Autobahn steckte? xD
Nur weil jemand mehr Zeit investiert ist er nicht zwingend besser, ich z.B habe für meine letzte English Prüfung 1 Tag vorher gelernt und nochmal 5 Minuten vor der Prüfung, hm die Prüfung war eine 1-, andere aus dem Kurs lernten schon Wochen vorher und hatten bei weitem keine 1.
Ich selber habe 2 Jahre lang Hardcoremässig gezockt und nun bin ich auch ein ach so schlimmer "Casual" habe ich es deswegen also weniger Verdient das gleiche (bei gleicher Grundvorraussetzung von 13 Euro im Monat) wie ein Hardcoregamer zu erreichen?
Ach ich könnte noch weitere 30-50 Argumente bringen, bin grade so schön im Fluss drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S: Ich spiele kein WoW mehr wegen der mittlerweile ziemlich peinlichen Community, wobei die Casuals weniger Fremdschämen bei mir auslösen als der Rest der Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (17. Januar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Hi. WoW ist ein Spiel.
> 
> .. und Schachmatt!



Schach auch. 

Ist das eine besser als das andere, weil das eine virtuell ist und das andere nicht?


----------



## Quintusrex (17. Januar 2010)

Gerti, noch mal ganz langsam zum mitschreiben.

Wenn DU mehr investieren musst um das Gleiche zu erreichen, wie andere, bist DU schlechter nicht die anderen.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Wenn DU mehr investieren musst um das Gleiche zu erreichen, wie andere, bist DU schlechter nicht die anderen.


Ich glaub du spielst nich WoW^^ weil da isses nich so :O


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Wenn die unskilled Gimp-casuals immer meckern, da wüsste ich gerne wo. Buffed hat angeblich das größte deutschsprachige WoW-Forum, und ist somit repräsentativ für (wahrscheinlich weltweit alle) WoW-Foren, die Mühe Meckerthreads von "Gimps" und und Meckerthreads von "Hardcore-Zockern" zu zählen, können wir uns wohl sparen.



Ich habe mich auf das bezogen was zuerst da war. Und das war nunmal nicht "WoW ist zu leicht", sondern "WoW ist zu schwer".

Dass die, die gerne schwerere, nicht recycelte, Bosse wollen folgte erst auf die Reaktion seitens Blizzard als sie meinten, dass man denen, die nur whinen recht geben muss...


----------



## Gerti (17. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Gerti, noch mal ganz langsam zum mitschreiben.
> 
> Wenn DU mehr investieren musst um das Gleiche zu erreichen, wie andere, bist DU schlechter nicht die anderen.



Ich investiere ja nicht, weil ich schlechter als die anderen bin, sondern weil ich besser bin und diese Position halten möchte.
Nehmen wir als Beispiel Classic, was meinst, wie viel da gefarmt wurde? Da wars nicht getan mit 30mins Dailies und 1 Flask im AH kaufen. Und mit der vielen Zeit konnte man neue Erfolge verbuchen, die die Leute nicht hatten, die nicht bereit waren soviel zu investieren. 
Ich gehe nur vom raidvorbereitung aus. Natürlich gibt es auch den fall, dass man nach 342h Played noch mit T9 seine 2k DPS macht, man total unfreundlich ist und in jeder Voidzone stirbt. Aber auch gibt es den talentierten Spieler, der nach 10h auf 80 das Spiel verstanden hat, weiß wie er das beste aus seinem Char holt und dmg macht. Aber eine "Progilde" hat gewisse Ansprüche, dazu zählen bestmögliche VZ/GEM/Potions etc. und dafür musst du arbeiten. Bei uns auf dem Server haben bestimmt 50% der Leute aus diesen "Progilden" die gecrafteten Items aus ICC, die meisten anderen nicht. Hmm waren die vielleicht nicht bereit, solange zu farmen, bis sie es sich leisten konnten? Um Gut zu bleiben musst du viel Zeit investieren, ebenso wie um zu der "Elite" zu gehören. Leute, die nicht bereit sind diese Zeit zu investieren, können zwar auch gut sein, aber auf Grund des fehlenden investition von Zeit nicht alle Anforderungen erfüllen.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Tja, in früheren Spielen kannte man die guten Spieler einfach. In Wow braucht man offenbar eine optische Markierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weil WoW auch so wenige Spieler hat.

Klar hat man seine guten Spieler in der FL/Gilde aber wnn man mal ne richtige PUG hat


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Na ja bestes beispiel AK da brauchste keinen skill und hast trotzdem die chance auf nen 25er Tset. Und auch Random Raids , sorry aber bei dem schwierigkeitsgrad brauchste keine eingespielte gilde oder stamm. Ist auch erst möglich seid Blizz das system so vereinfacht hat , ich würd also nicht sagen das du indiregt dehn spieler erkennen kannst nur weil die sets anders eingefärbt sind



da droppen weder kopf noch schultern und das ist was zählt.


----------



## Quintusrex (17. Januar 2010)

irgendwas mach ich falsch^^

Wenn kein Raid ist, mache ich am Tag nur eine random Ini wegen den Frostmarken, nebenbei fallen da genug Gold, Marken oder Splitter ab, dass ich immer Gems auf Vorrat haben. Verzauberermats gibts meisten noch gratis mit drauf. Für die Flasks dreht mein Alchitwink ne Runde durch die Eiskrone zum Kräutersammeln. Foodmats fallen beim Ledern eh mit an. Alles in allem bin ich mit max. einer Stunde am Tag raidready, ohne Stundenlang durch die Gegend eiern zu müssen.


Was deine gecrafteten Items angeht, da bleib ich lieber "Casual".

Solange mein Geardurchschnitt, nicht mehr wie eine Stufe unter den Drops liegt, reicht es aus. Allerdinge raiden wir mangels Masse zur Zeit auch nur ICC 10


Nebenbei erwähnt Classic ist schon ein paar Jahre vorbei. In Zeiten wo die Ersten schon nach dem ersten Wipe ne Gruppe verlassen, würde das Durchführen eines 40er Raids ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein.


----------



## tomtom79 (17. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!




und wieviel kaufen ihn trozdem und wissen das sie nie das auto fahren können !also kein argument


----------



## Spellman (17. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo die Ersten schon nach dem ersten Wipe ne Gruppe verlassen, würde das Durchführen eines 40er Raids ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein.



Und jetzt überlege mal, woran das liegen könnte! Weil die Erwartungshaltung bei vielen so ist, das man selbst im Halbschlaf noch den Endcontent solo legt!




Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!



Und..wer hindert dich daran, es voll zu nutzen?... Der zu hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad?
Sobald es Leute gibt, die den Boss schaffen, ist es Unvermögen deinerseits oder deiner Grp, wenn du dies nicht schaffst!!

Und die Sache mit dem Ferrari würde dann in Bezug auf WoW bei dir eher daran scheitern, das du den 4ten Gang nicht findest oder Angst hast, schneller als 100 km/h zu fahren.

Die Frage ist auch nicht, ob jeder den Endcontent sehen sollte, sondern ob jeder die MÖGLICHKEIT hat, den Endcontent zu sehen.
Und dies ist schon seit Beginn von WoW der Fall oder war früher die Raidini blockiert, sobald 2 Gilden pro Server drin waren?! ^^


Das ist hier ja bald wie bei den englischen Touristen, die sich beim Reisebüro beschweren, das ihr Flug nach Hawai länger dauert als bei einem Amerikaner!
(Ja, der Vergleich passt nicht ganz, aber die Richtung stimmt!)

edit: Und das beste daran, nicht alles down zu haben, hätte ich beinahe vergessen.. und zwar die Motivation, noch etwas erreichen zu können! (und nein, irgendwelche Achievements sind kein Ersatz!)
Und diese ist jetzt schon deutlich stärker im Keller als es überhaupt jemals in den ganzen Jahren der Fall war (meine Meinung).



MrBlaki schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand mehr Zeit investiert ist er nicht zwingend besser, ich z.B habe für meine letzte English Prüfung 1 Tag vorher gelernt und nochmal 5 Minuten vor der Prüfung, hm die Prüfung war eine 1-, andere aus dem Kurs lernten schon Wochen vorher und hatten bei weitem keine 1.
> Ich selber habe 2 Jahre lang Hardcoremässig gezockt und nun bin ich auch ein ach so schlimmer "Casual" habe ich es deswegen also weniger Verdient das gleiche (bei gleicher Grundvorraussetzung von 13 Euro im Monat) wie ein Hardcoregamer zu erreichen?



Es gibt immer wieder Leute die sich mit ihren Beispielen selber ins Knie schießen..goldig! ^^

Bei deiner Einstellung müsstest du zum Lehrer rennen und z.B. auch eine 4- verlangen wie diejenigen, die über Wochen gelernt haben.
Ja, alle haben das gleiche verdient, egal was, wie, wo und warum.
Ich zahl jetz meine 13 Euro, logge mich dann ein Jahr nicht ein und will dann trozdem sofort mein T20 -.-

Die 13 Euro sind wie Studiengebühren... damit hast du die Erlaubnis an der Teilnahme... wenn du es verbockst, ist es dein Problem!


----------



## Xorle (17. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich investiere ja nicht, weil ich schlechter als die anderen bin, sondern weil ich besser bin und diese Position halten möchte.



Wenn du dir deiner Qualität als Spieler bewusst bist, ist das doch wunderbar. Warum eigentlich dann im Vergleich zu anderen. Geht es darum gut zu sein, seinen Char möglichst perfekt zu beherrschen und auszurüszen oder in erster Linie doch nur um eine Abgrenzung und damit Erhebung über andere Spiler?



Gerti schrieb:


> Nehmen wir als Beispiel Classic, was meinst, wie viel da gefarmt wurde? Da wars nicht getan mit 30mins Dailies und 1 Flask im AH kaufen. Und mit der vielen Zeit konnte man neue Erfolge verbuchen, die die Leute nicht hatten, die nicht bereit waren soviel zu investieren.


Classic ist da ein tolles Beispiel...nämlich dafür, das der Zeitfaktor einfach unverhältnismäßig hoch war. Zeichnet sich ein guter Spieler dadurch aus, das er stundenlang farmen kann/muss oder ist es nicht auch für die Top-Spieler von Vorteil, nicht mehr extrem viel Zeit für Raidvorbereitungen aufbringen zu müssen. Zeit, die jeder im Spiel oder eben auch außerhalb auf seine Weise besser nutzen konnte, als stupides farmen.



Gerti schrieb:


> Ich gehe nur vom raidvorbereitung aus. Natürlich gibt es auch den fall, dass man nach 342h Played noch mit T9 seine 2k DPS macht, man total unfreundlich ist und in jeder Voidzone stirbt. Aber auch gibt es den talentierten Spieler, der nach 10h auf 80 das Spiel verstanden hat, weiß wie er das beste aus seinem Char holt und dmg macht. Aber eine "Progilde" hat gewisse Ansprüche, dazu zählen bestmögliche VZ/GEM/Potions etc. und dafür musst du arbeiten.


Ist doch wunderbar, gibt eine ganze Menge Sachen, die den Proraider auch heute noch vom restlichen Gesocks unterscheidet, also freu dich doch...



Gerti schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server haben bestimmt 50% der Leute aus diesen "Progilden" die gecrafteten Items aus ICC, die meisten anderen nicht. Hmm waren die vielleicht nicht bereit, solange zu farmen, bis sie es sich leisten konnten? Um Gut zu bleiben musst du viel Zeit investieren, ebenso wie um zu der "Elite" zu gehören. Leute, die nicht bereit sind diese Zeit zu investieren, können zwar auch gut sein, aber auf Grund des fehlenden investition von Zeit nicht alle Anforderungen erfüllen.


Und genau das ist doch wie schon in tausend Threads immer wieder zum Vorschein kommend der Kasus Knacktus: Die Elite ist sauer, weil der Pöbel ins Schloss eingedrungen ist und es wagt ohne "Arbeit" an der festlich geschmückten Tafel zu sitzen und ähnliche Speisen zu genießen. Was für eine Unverschämtheit von diesem Bauerntölpeln, sich auf die gleiche Stufe stellen zu wollen!
Wenn jemand bedauert, dass die Raidinstanzen nicht mehr anspruchsvoll genug sind, kann ich das verstehen. Wenn jemand hardmodes als billigen Ersatz dafür betrachtet, kann ich das gerade noch nachvollziehen (auch wenn ich dann gerne sage: "Man, dann spiel den Spaß doch nicht erst auf leicht, wenn dann das Argument gegen hc folgt, wieso man den gleichen Brei nochmal heßer essen soll!"
Was aber nicht in meine Casual-Birne reinwill ist, wie jemand den Faktor Zeit als Maßstab nimmt. Wer mehr Zeit investiert, erreicht auch immer noch mehr, das wird sich niemals ändern. Das Mindestmaß an nötiger Zeit ist FÜR ALLE geringer geworden. Möglichkeiten der WoW-Gemeinde zu zeigen, wie toll man doch ist, gibt es auch noch genug. 
Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, das viele der "Buhuhu, es ist ales zu leicht *heul*"-Proraider zwar tatsächlich im normalen Modus keine Herausforderung finden, in den hardmodes aber den virtuellen Anus versohlt bekommen und daher lieber dagegen und gegen Casuals wettern...


----------



## DarkDesire666 (17. Januar 2010)

hmm ... sehen find ich absolut ok, das hat mich lange zeit genervt das, das ich den meisten classic-content "verpasst" habe als er aktuell war, genauso war ich zu bc zeiten der casual vorm herrn ... hab gespielt wann ich lust hatte und um spaß zu haben, fand es aber immer schade nicht alles gesehen zu haben was vorhanden ist. mc, ony40, bwl, aq20/40, sowie mh, bt und sw hab ich erst mit 80 gesehen. etwas spät, zugegeben, aber die möglichkeit gibts ja immer noch ... diejenigen die naxx40 verpasst haben, gut, das gibts nimmer^^

finde das prinzip das blizz eingeführt hat mit wotlk eigentlich ganz gut ... eigentlich ... die gilde in der ich bin legt zwar wert auf progress, wir wollen halt den aktuellen content sehen und das erfolgreich. und darum gibts aspekte die ich nicht ganz so prall finde ... t9 sieht in jeder stufe gleich aus, bei t7,t8 und jetzt wieder bei t10 sind wenigstens die farben wieder anders ... andere farben waren schon immer bei blizz die unterscheidung zwischen gut und besser (wers nicht glaubt, schaut euch die alten lvl60er kriegsherren-sets an^^) und macht damit einen kleinen aber feinen unterschied zwischen denjenigen die viel (frei-)zeit in das spiel investieren wollen und denjenigen die das eher weniger tun ... ich persönlich fände es richtig toll, wenn am äusseren erscheinugsbild eines chars der "progress" erkennbar wäre ... 
ich selber habe schon zu 60er diejenigen ... bewundert ist das falsche wort, beneidet aber auch ... die komplett den content clear hatten und so auch aussahen ... wie martialisch ein t2 equipter orc krieger aussah, hat mich schwer beeindruckt, und um nen rang 13+ pvpler hat man nen riesen bogen gemacht ...

und nein, früher war nicht alles besser ... man konnte nur den progress von aussen sehen

und nun? naja, gimp und noob werden 80 in 3 wochen, rennen 3 tage ein paar heros, sind auf nen kompletten t9 equip stand, halten sich für die kings und machen entweder keinen eq-angemessenen schaden, bringen keine eq-angemessene heilung oder halten nicht mal bei 3 mobs die aggro ... 

aber zum glück hat blizz einige titel eingeführt, die hardmodes und heroischen modi von raids ... so kann man sich wenigstens etwas unterscheiden, auch wenns mir persönlich derzeit etwas zu wenig ist.
alles in grundzügen zu sehen ist in meinen augen für die breite masse machbar nur 80% der spieler (sehr wohlwollend geschätzt) werden nur die grundzüge sehen ... oder wieviele haben alle naxx achievements und den drachen davon, wieviele haben ulduar10/25 alle hm10/25 clear und algalon10/25 down? wieviele haben pdok10 mit 50 versuchen clear, wieviele pdok25 mit 50 versuchen übrig ... ja hier im forum wieder 70%, ja, nee, ist klar ... und ohne dumm gelaber?

ich werde für mich in diesem add-on alles sehen, einiges nur in grundzügen, anderes komplett, nur das was ich komplett gesehen habe, will ich auch zeigen können, und das nicht nur im arsenal unter achievements^^

ich gönne jedem sein drops, und ich gönne jedem casual alles in spiel gesehen zu haben ... nur ich habe mittlerweile an mich selber den anpruch mich von den 80-90% casuals abheben zu wollen


----------



## DarkDesire666 (17. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt nicht mit weiteren "Wer mehr Zeit investiert, bekommt mehr" Beispielen, theoretisch hatt jemand der nach diesem Prinzip 5 Stunden im Stau sitzt mehr Geschafft als der, der 2 Stunden im Stau auf der Autobahn steckte? xD



hmm, nach deiner theorie hat derjenige der 5 stunden raided genausoviel gemacht wie einer der 2 stunden in dala stand und im /2 dummes zeug erzählt hat ...bei bedarf kann ich dir zum thema leistung nochmal was erklären ... denke aber du weißt was ich meine ...


----------



## Suninho (17. Januar 2010)

Woher kommt eigentlich der Drang von allen Spielern unbedingt alles sehen zu müssen? Ich muss zugeben, in Wotlk habe ich bis auf Algalon alle Bosse gesehen, jedoch Yogg-Saron und Putricide habe ich nie gelegt, das mal vorab. Zu Ulduar zeiten war ich halt noch nicht bereit für Yogg und das hat mich auch nicht gestört.

Auch zu BC-Zeiten... Ich hab die ersten 3 Bosse von SSC und den ersten von TK gesehen, das wars dann. Und ich hab die Videos auf Youtube angeschaut von Illidan kills usw. und natürlich hätte ich es gerne gehabt, den auch zu legen, aber... ich hatte es in meinen Augen nicht verdient als Casual... ich meine, casual zu sein ist ja nichts schlimmes... es bedeutet halt einfach dass WoW einfach nicht die gleich hohe priorität hat wie für die HC-spieler. Aber ich mochte das... ich hab gern die videos angeschaut und die bossguides gelesen, im wissen die bosse niemals zu sehen.

Ich, als Casual, sehe nicht ein, dass ich alles sehen muss, wen andere mehr Zeit dafür investieren... aber wie es scheint bin ich der einzige meiner zunft, weil ich ja schliesslich mächtige 13€ im Monat bezahle, genau wie ein HC-spieler.

Und in einem verstehe ich die Progressspieler auch... Hardmodes sind kein Content! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist nur eine art sich selbst aus langeweile das spiel schwerer zu machen. Und alle die zu den Progress spielern sagen: "Hast du den alle Hardmodes gemacht? Nein? Also, da hast du deinen Content!"... diese aussagen... wie soll ich sagen... spielt eine Fussballmannschaft mit 10 Verteidigern weil es Ihnen zu leicht fällt Tore zu schiessen? Oder Machen Sie nur noch Kopfballtore? Genau! sie machens nicht...


----------



## Spellman (17. Januar 2010)

@Suninho

100% /sign

Gott sei Dank gibt es mehr, der das so sehen ^^


----------



## asszudemi (17. Januar 2010)

tolle wurst .... den ganzen content über arbeitet man drauf hin arthas irgendwann endlich töten zu können... immer wieder taucht er in inis und questrheien auf und provoziert einen und haut wieder ab .... man entwickelt schon nen richtigen "dir werd ichs noch zeigen du archloch" gefühl... dann bist du endlich 80 stürmst die eiskronen zitadelle und dann im finalen endkampf verschwindet arthas wieder zum 10 000sten mal? 

das ist ja wie nen actionfilm zu drehen und den showdown wegzuschneiden

ums mit den Worten von Valve Gründer Gabe Newell zu sagen „C’mon, people! You can’t show the player a really big bomb and not let them blow it up.“


----------



## EisblockError (17. Januar 2010)

DarkDesire666 schrieb:


> ... oder wieviele haben alle naxx achievements und den drachen davon, wieviele haben ulduar10/25 alle hm10/25 clear und algalon10/25 down? wieviele haben pdok10 mit 50 versuchen clear, wieviele pdok25 mit 50 versuchen übrig ... ja hier im forum wieder 70%, ja, nee, ist klar ... und ohne dumm gelaber?



Sehr viele


----------



## Pacmaniacer (17. Januar 2010)

Ob Arthas wirklich getötet wird steht doch noch nicht aus oder?

Wenn du in HDR mal gelesen hast: Wenn Arthas Stirbt ist die Geißel unkontrolliert und würde über azeroth hineinfallen.

also mal abwarten.

Noch stehen wir nicht vor ihm und da es für arthas auch nen Titel Gibt (wie bei Algalon) wird der nicht so easy sein.

Einerseits vermisse ich das wie in BC das es der Reihe nach Ging (T4<T5<T6) und heute wirste 80 und holst dir erstmal full t9. das was andere noch wochen zuvor erarbeitet haben.

Zum vergleich:

Arbeit für mein Shamy auf full t9.... Lange
Arbeit für mein Dudu. 3 Tage Hardcore Inzen farmen....

Greetz Paci


----------



## Shujo (17. Januar 2010)

Ein MMO wie WoW sollte man nicht spielen wenn man dafür keine Zeit hat.

Hört halt einfach auf zu spielen und heult nicht wegen jedem mist in den Foren rum.


----------



## Plusader (17. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?

Ich finds gut. Ich komm fast nur noch mit so Lowbobs in nem Raid, gestern gab es mal nach gut abgeschätzten 4 Monaten ne komplett vernünftige besonnene Gruppe etc.. Hab iwo mal gelesen, dass ich bei einer Einteilung in die Sparte Hardcore Casual fallen würde... n Witz nenn ich das. Ich mach jeden fertig. Equip bringt euch da überhaupt NIX! - und deshalb ist es nur gut so, und ich muss die Blizz Leute da echt mal loben, dass alle endlich mal den Content sehn können. Skill sieht man nämlich nur Mann gegen Mann, aber davor versteckt ihr Weichbirnen ja geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far... es sollte noch leichter werden, damit ihr eure Flamerbasis restlich verliert. Stumpfe seid ihr, redet in jeeeeedem Thread von Classic blablabla... ich bleib dabei, ihr teilt eure Meinung mit, und ich teil Meine mit euch. Ändern könnt ihr mich nur, in dem ihr mich von meinen Thron stößt und bezwingt. Viel Erfolg gegen einen Feral der auf dem Boden als auch in der Luft zu Hause ist.

Wir sehn uns in Cata - ich wiederhols sehr gern, denn die alte Welt wie ihr sie kennt (und ich rede von richtigen! Realms - nämlich PvP (RP sei dahingestellt) ) wird euch bald nicht nur anders, sondern viel zu gefährlich vorkommen, als dass ihr auf meinem Realm alleine unterwegs sein werdet. 

Mit Cataclysm werdet ihr in ein Gebiet zurückkatapultiert in dem ich seit Classic auf euch warte, Open-PvP is back... und ich lauere schon auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Der Geistheiler
(Aegwynn - Allianz)


Edit: Kein Farmen, kein Twinken, kein Questen, kein chilliges irgendwo Aufhalten, ihr seid überall fällig. Hadde tschüß


----------



## Bergerdos (17. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bingo.
> 
> Abgesehn davon ist es eigentlich ganz simpel. Habe ich das Gefühl ein Spiel bietet mir nichts mehr, spiele ich es nicht mehr. Gehn zuviele Kunden wird der Betreiber sein Konzept überdenken.




Andersrum geht das aber auch, wenn der Content zu schwer ist und die Leute sagen "mit der Zeit die ich aufbringen kann komme ich nicht mehr weiter und trete auf der Stelle" . Die Leute sind dann auch irgendwann gelangweilt wenn sie immer nur das gleiche machen und die "Pro's" bekommen immer mal wieder was neues an Spielinhalt geliefert. 
Das Problem gab es nämlich in BC, über 70% der Gilden hat nicht genug Leute zusammenbekommen um 25er Raids aufzustellen, die Leute mussten sich mit Kara und Zul Aman zufriedengeben. Von den Gilden die 25er Raids gemacht haben waren gerade mal 10% in BT unterwegs. Glaubst Du die waren begeistert als Sunwell rauskam ?  Ich vermute Daß da vermehrt Accounts gelöscht oder eingefroren wurden.
Sunwell haben zu BC Zeiten nicht mal 1 % der Spieler gecleart, für den Arbeitsaufwand um so eine Instanz zu erstellen ein wirtschaftliches Chaos aus dem Blizzard gelernt hat.

Ganz einfacher Vergleich, wenn Du einen Supermarkt betreibst würdest Du auch nicht 50% der Verkaufsfläche für Kaviar und Champagner reservieren wenn Du an Deinen Umsatzstatistiken genau sehen kannst daß sich nur 2% Deiner Kunden das Zeug leisten kann.


----------



## Step1 (17. Januar 2010)

Aha soso....ich als Casual darf also den endkontent nicht sehen, weill ich nicht so viel Zeit investieren kann aufgrund meines Jobs ?
Aber ich darf jeden Monat meinen Beitrag abdrücken , damit die Pros zocken können ? Sry aber das ist nicht akzeptabel . 
Ich finde das System wie es immo ist ganz gut . Ich kann über Marken farmen und gelegentlichen Raids mein Equip immer mal wieder verbessern.
Und ich bin überzeugt das ich auch irgendwann Arthas "zu Gesicht" bekommen werde... ob die pros nun wollen oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und das mit dem "besonderen" Equip für Pros finde ich auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert...wie lange würde es wohl dauern bis der Erste anfängt zu Flamen , er will das auch haben ???


----------



## Lindhberg (17. Januar 2010)

mann könnte auch einfach alle items wieder blau färben und erst den harmode-epics aus icc wieder nen lila anstrich geben............. alllerdings finde ich die gearscore lösung ganz ok.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Also bei aller liebe aber ich glaube es gibt echt genug womit sich Pro´s profilieren können, ich glaube kaum das in nächster Zeit irgend ein Casual den Eisenbschlagenen Proto besitzen wird und das wird auch immer so bleiben.
> 
> Jetzt müssem wir nur noch die 10 % loswerden denen mann es nie recht machen kann und die wohl dauern hier im buffed Forum rumhängen
> 
> ...



Eben das kann man NICHT als Vergleich nehmen. Was ist wertvoller: Eine Instanz, wo du den Endboss zum allerersten Mal besiegst und deine Gilde und du dich wie ein kleiner König freut, oder eine Belohnung, für eine künstlich schwerer gemachte Instanz, die du vorher schon in zich Versionen gesehen hast.

Du wirst sehen, das das Gefühl absolut unterschiedlich ist. Denn dieses Erfolgsgefühl lässt sich nicht damit wiederbringen, das man sich die Bosse selber unnötig schwerer macht. Dazu müssen die Bosse an sich schwer sein.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (17. Januar 2010)

find ich gut wäre was für mich den ich hab überhaupt keine zeit zum raiden dauert mir einfach zu lange und eigentlich will ich den content auch blos mal sehen^^


----------



## Skyler93 (17. Januar 2010)

Plusader schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> 
> Ich finds gut. Ich komm fast nur noch mit so Lowbobs in nem Raid, gestern gab es mal nach gut abgeschätzten 4 Monaten ne komplett vernünftige besonnene Gruppe etc.. Hab iwo mal gelesen, dass ich bei einer Einteilung in die Sparte Hardcore Casual fallen würde... n Witz nenn ich das. Ich mach jeden fertig. Equip bringt euch da überhaupt NIX! - und deshalb ist es nur gut so, und ich muss die Blizz Leute da echt mal loben, dass alle endlich mal den Content sehn können. Skill sieht man nämlich nur Mann gegen Mann, aber davor versteckt ihr Weichbirnen ja geschickt
> 
> ...



*hust*hust* möchtegern pro *hust*hust


----------



## Fedaykin (17. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mir damit viele feinde mache bin ich der meinung das der ansatz gänzlich falsch ist indem man nur das aussehen der 25er items verändert oder der hero items. Ich bin der meinung wenn man die zeit nicht investieren will oder kann, was ja nicht schlimm ist, hat man auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen. Ähnlich wie BC das causual spieler halt net oder eher selten über ssc equipt hinaus gekommen sind, und wie ich finde auch zurecht. Das ganze mit den hero modes ist ja ganz nett gemeint aber schlecht umgesetzt. Letztendlich sinds die gleichen bosse die sie für 3-4 trys schwerer machen das wars dann auch. Mit Bossen oder taktiken aus BT Bossen oder Sunwell hat das schon garnix mehr zu tun. Selbst SSC & FdS Bosse waren grundsätzlich schwerer was taktik anging (sieht man übrings bestens bei classic & archivment raids
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, dann fang ich mal an.

Halten wir kurz fest:

Ein "pro-Gamer" zahlt EUR 13,00 im Monat, um WoW spielen zu dürfen.

Ein "casual-Gamer" zahlt EUR 13,00 im Monat, um WoW spielen zu dürfen.

Merkst du was? Richtig. Jeder zahlt gleich viel, und kann/darf/sollte/muss exakt das Gleiche für sein verlangen.

Kleines Beispiel.

Du gibts EUR 60.000,00 für ein neues Auto aus. Dein Nachbar ebenfalls. Ihr habt euch EXAKT das gleiche Auto geholt. Gleiches Modell, gleicher Motor, gleiche Ausstattung etc. Keine separaten Veränderungen am Auto. Der einzige Unterschied: du fährst mit dem Wagen 3x die Woche, dein Nachbar aber fährt jeden Tag mit dem Wagen. Und jetzt kommt es . Der Wagen deines Nachbarn verbraucht 80% weniger, hat plötzlich 200 PS mehr und seine Sitzheizung hat plötzlich eine "Puderzucker-in-Arsch-blaß-Maschine". Warum? Weil er mehr mit dem Wagen fährt. Klingt fair oder?


----------



## Xorle (17. Januar 2010)

Shujo schrieb:


> Ein MMO wie WoW sollte man nicht spielen wenn man dafür keine Zeit hat.
> 
> Hört halt einfach auf zu spielen und heult nicht wegen jedem mist in den Foren rum.



Kleiner Tipp: Such mal die Threads zusammen, in denen sich beschwert wird: "Es ist zu einfach! Sogar meine blinde Oma hat die ofenen ICC-Flügel clear! "Casuals bekommen alles in die Darmgänge gespült!" "Buhu, keiner bewundert mich mehr für mein erarbeitetes Equip!"
und dann diejenigen, in welchen Casuals sich beschweren, weil ja alles so schwer ist.
Ich halte jede Wette, das die Beschwerdethreads diverser ProRaider in der Anzahl deutlich höher liegen.

Also, nimm deinen eigenen Ratschlag dir selber zu Herzen.

Step1 hat das Argument mit der Bezahlung treffend beschrieben. Ohne diese ganzen verdammten unwürdigen Casuals würde es WoW in dieser Größenordnung und Langlebigkeit gar nicht geben...oder eine kleine Zahl elitärer ProSpieler wäre noch auf wenigen Servern übrig...aber oh Schreck, dann wäre da ja auch alle gleich, weil ja nur die wirklich guten (=Bereitschaft (zu) viel Zeit zu investieren) Spieler noch spielen würden...

Und immer wieder wird der Wunsch zum Ausdruck gebracht, sich vom unwürdigen Rest optisch abzusetzen. Reicht es euch nicht, das Wissen um die eigene Stärke? Definiert ihr euer Können nur durch äußere Merkmale die jedem Seppel zeigen, wie toll ihr doch seid? Und gönnt ihr tatsächlich anderen Leuten nicht den Dreck unter den Fingernäglen? Kein Wunder das die Kluft immer tiefer wird, bei solch arroganter und selbstverliebter Darstellung.
Eher bemitleidenswert...


----------



## KingOfRogues (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also meine Meinung ist (und da werden mich wohl einige vollflamen), dass man Casual und Pro strickt trennen sollte. Wenn man sich heute ein Spiel kauft (egal welches) muss
man davon ausgehen, dass man Freizeit investiert. Vor allem bei einem MMORPG sollte man wissen, dass man das nicht in 5 Minuten erledigt hat. Die Freizeitspieler (nicht böse
gemeint) können sich doch gern im Leveln und in Inis austoben. Es spricht doch nichts dagegen. Ich kenne einige, denen ist raiden völlig egal. Die nutzten Wow sogar als
Wirtschaftssimulation. Wenn man aber mehr erreichen will, muss man eben etwas mehr Zeit investieren. (Genau wie im RL). Wenn ich
aber in der Woche nur eine Stunde spiele, brauche ich mich nicht bei Blizz zu beschweren, wie arg schwer das Spiel ist, oder dass ich nicht alles zu sehen bekomme. Ich kann mich
doch auch nicht beim Hersteller von Monopoly beschweren, nur weil ich nicht die Schlossallee bekomme...

Bezüglich Hardmodes bin ich der Meinung, man sollte sie abschaffen. Die gleichen Bosse, die nur mehr Life haben und mehr raushauen. Ab und an kommt mal ein Add zusätzlich...
Was soll denn das? Das ist recht ideenlos. Entweder mache ich einen Raid, oder ich lass es bleiben. Das Spiel ist wie im realen Leben. Man wird es NIE ALLEN Recht machen können.
Wenn man so etwas versucht, endet das nur im Chaos. Und dieses Chaos haben wir heute...


----------



## Fedaykin (17. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Step1 hat das Argument mit der Bezahlung treffend beschrieben. Ohne diese ganzen verdammten unwürdigen Casuals würde es WoW in dieser Größenordnung und Langlebigkeit gar nicht geben...oder eine kleine Zahl elitärer ProSpieler wäre noch auf wenigen Servern übrig...aber oh Schreck, dann wäre da ja auch alle gleich, weil ja nur die wirklich guten (=Bereitschaft (zu) viel Zeit zu investieren) Spieler noch spielen würden...
> 
> Und immer wieder wird der Wunsch zum Ausdruck gebracht, sich vom unwürdigen Rest optisch abzusetzen. Reicht es euch nicht, das Wissen um die eigene Stärke? Definiert ihr euer Können nur durch äußere Merkmale die jedem Seppel zeigen, wie toll ihr doch seid? Und gönnt ihr tatsächlich anderen Leuten nicht den Dreck unter den Fingernäglen? Kein Wunder das die Kluft immer tiefer wird, bei solch arroganter und selbstverliebter Darstellung.
> Eher bemitleidenswert...



Danke, vielen vielen Dank. Wirklich!

Auch mein Vorposter scheint es immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben. Traurig wie sich die selbsternannten "Pros" darstellen.


----------



## Figetftw! (17. Januar 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> In Guild Wars ist das so. Alle Rüstungen sind im Endgame gleich gut. Man erkennt jedoch wie weit bestimmte Spieler gekommen sind, an dem Equip, auch wenns denen keinen direkten Vorteil verschafft. Bei den Waffen das selbe.
> 
> Ich finde das gut.



afk guild wars rerollen ^^

also ich find die idee des TE bzw das system aus GW auch ziemlich gut .
blizz scheint der meinung zu sein das man vorallem durch titel oder mounts etc sich als pro von den anderen absetzten kann (ulduar ironproto ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
schade nur das man zB für yogg+0 nur serverfirsttitel bekommt oder auch für insernaty run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YoungNight (17. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Blizz hat nen guten Anfang gemacht mit Titeln, den nicht jeder bekommt schwererreichbare Titel, ich selber bin kein casual, ich investiere mehr Zeit in erfolgreiche Raids, und ich hab damit überhaupt kein Problem, wenn ein "schlechter" Spieler das selbe Equip fast hat bzw. die selbe Optik hat, das wäre ja dann einfach nur Posen wenn nur gewisse Leute Wahnsinns Equip haben und das finde ich eine schlechte Einstellung.

Nur ein kompletter Blödsinn(These) ist wenn man T Teile leicht zugänglich macht das man den Casuals zugang zum Content (non hero) gibt, diese These stimmt mal rein gar nicht, sicher gibts ausnahmen, aber was das beste Bsp. ist ist der Dungeonfinder, da trifft man auf Leute mit (Bsp. Full T9) die machen schaden unter dem Tank haben 0 movement und findens nicht mal wichtig sich paar bossguides anzusehen oder durchzulesen, sondern auf den Motto hoffentlich gute Leute dabei und durchziehen lassen egal auch wenn ich nicht weiss wie der Boss funktioniert.

Solche Leute können halt mit selben Equip niemals den aktuellen Content clear sehen, tatsache, von dem her gesehen müsste man ihnen das Markenzeugs nicht mal zugängig machen, klar die zahlen auch brav und deswegen dürfen sie auch anspruch auf gute Rüstung haben, aber das ist noch lange keine Garantie auf " Content erleben"!

Ich selber kann mich nur davor schützen alles Gildenintern zu machen. 
Tatsache ist Blizz macht für Casuals den Content nicht möglich sondern, blizz befriedigt nur die Rüstungsgier jeden Spielers.

Blizz sollte auf jeden Fall den Weg weiter machen mit den Titeln, was ja in PDK nicht wirklich vorhanden war, aber jetzt im aktuellen Content wieder da ist.
Das ist in meinen Augen ein guter Plan für die Zukunft.


----------



## Xartoss (17. Januar 2010)

ich liebe sinnlose vergleiche zu lesen .... aber der mitm ferrari find ich lustig 




dazu mein comment: 

das prob iss, mit t9 als "gelegenheitsspieler" mit 4700 GS (<-- da iss das prob GEARSCORE ) bekommste garkeine chance , höher zu kommen ... 

aber immerzu im HANDELCHAT (wieso auch immer ?? evtl sind die "PROGAMER" zu doof in anderen chans zu schreiben ) suche Blah XY min. 5200er eq anwoken bla blubb 

hmmm ich habe zeit ... ich habe 4792 er EQ als holy oder 4672er als shadow .... /winken und ein wunderschönes NEIN ... hallo ?? für PDK 10er ?? 




lasst mal auch die "gelegenheitsspieler" mit , dann kommen keine solchen treats auf ....

klar sollte beides vorhanden sein ... Equip UND SKILL ... wiel keines ohne das andere ^^ ( ILvl 30 bei ony ^^ ) 




sOon Xartoss

ps: gib mir den ferrari und ich fahr den schrotthaufen voll aus ^^


----------



## Nobbi111 (17. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ok, dann fang ich mal an.
> 
> Halten wir kurz fest:
> 
> ...



Ich spiele auch nicht mehr so viel wie vlt vor 3 Jahren, aber es ist doch schon etwas 'erschreckend' wie schnell man gutes equip ran kommt. 

zu deinem vergleich: gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die autos gleich bleiben , aber der eine nachbar immer noch öfters fährt als der andere.
Der eine arbeitet 12 stunden am tag, hat sogut wie nie Freizeit und nutzt das auto gerade mal für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit. Der andere arbeitet nur 8h hat jeden noch Freizeit und am wochenende hat er auch frei. Das 'Grundfahrvergnügen ' ist bei beiden gleich, nur fährt der Nachbar , der mehr Freizeit hat , mit seinem auto vlt noch in den Urlaub, fährt vlt für ein wochenende mal auf ne Rennstrecke um sein auto mal so richtig auszufahren. Kann also viel mehr mit seinem Auto machen als der andere Nachbar. Also stellt sich doch wohl die Frage warum sich der eine nachbar, das gleiche Auto gekauft hat. hätte nicht vlt auch eins für 20000 € gereicht, welches für das 'Grundfahrvergnügen' vollkommen ausreichend ist.


----------



## Plohunter (17. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ok, dann fang ich mal an.
> 
> Halten wir kurz fest:
> 
> ...



Du gehst ins Fitnessstudio und zahlst wie jeder andere auch deine 19 Euro im Monat.Aber jemand, der jeden 2ten Tag ins Fitnessstudio zum Trainieren geht, wird mehr "Erfolg" haben als jemand der nur 2 mal in der Woche geht.
Durch die 13 Euro hast du nur die Berechtigung auf den Servern zu spielen.
Was man aber ingame macht ist jeden selbst überlassen.Beschwerst du dich auch, dass jemand der jeden Tag dailys macht und noch im AH nach gewinnbringenden Aktionen sucht mehr Gold hat, als einer, der nichts macht?Du kannst für dein Geld schon etwas verlangen, aber man muss auch Zeit investieren um alles zu sehen.


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

KingOfRogues schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also meine Meinung ist (und da werden mich wohl einige vollflamen), dass man Casual und Pro strickt trennen sollte. Wenn man sich heute ein Spiel kauft (egal welches) muss
> man davon ausgehen, dass man Freizeit investiert. Vor allem bei einem MMORPG sollte man wissen, dass man das nicht in 5 Minuten erledigt hat. Die Freizeitspieler (nicht böse
> ...



Das ist Falsch!

Kaufe ich mir ein Spiel dann habe ich immer verschiedene Schierigkeitsstufen die ich einstellen kann.
Wenn ich nicht soviel zeit habe dann kann ich das spiel abspeichern und weiter machen wann ich es will.
Wenn ich also weniger spiele als andere wegen zeit oder anderer sachen, dann werde ich es trotzdem durch spielen. ich werde zwar länger brauchen als jemand der jeden tag seine 8 std spielt aber ich werde es schaffen.

Ergo jeder zahlt für ein spiel das sellbe und jeder Publischer gibt jeden die chance es durch zu spielen, ob auf leicht oder schwer, ob schnell oder langsam .....

und trennung gibt es dank dem erfolgssystem ... ach richtig das reicht den leute nicht man muss am equip sehen wie cool er ist und was er für ein langes geschlechtsteil hat...

Ich raide auch trotzdem mache ich das weil ich daran spass hab

mir ist es doch vollkomen egal ob der neben mir ähnliches equip hat durch weniger zeit aufwand oder können. ich hatte mein spass und darum gehts in einem spiel


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Plohunter schrieb:


> Du gehst ins Fitnessstudio und zahlst wie jeder andere auch deine 19 Euro im Monat.Aber jemand, der jeden 2ten Tag ins Fitnessstudio zum Trainieren geht, wird mehr "Erfolg" haben als jemand der nur 2 mal in der Woche geht.
> Durch die 13 Euro hast du nur die Berechtigung auf den Servern zu spielen.
> Was man aber ingame macht ist jeden selbst überlassen.Beschwerst du dich auch, dass jemand der jeden Tag dailys macht und noch im AH nach gewinnbringenden Aktionen sucht mehr Gold hat, als einer, der nichts macht?Du kannst für dein Geld schon etwas verlangen, aber man muss auch Zeit investieren um alles zu sehen.



und trotzdem gibt dir das fitnessstudio die chance alle geräte benutzen zu können.
und der erfolg kommt auch bei jemandem der nr 2 mal hin geht der brauch halt nur länger

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

KingOfRogues schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also meine Meinung ist (und da werden mich wohl einige vollflamen), dass man Casual und Pro strickt trennen sollte. Wenn man sich heute ein Spiel kauft (egal welches) muss
> man davon ausgehen, dass man Freizeit investiert. Vor allem bei einem MMORPG sollte man wissen, dass man das nicht in 5 Minuten erledigt hat. Die Freizeitspieler (nicht böse
> ...



Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass Blizzards Entscheidung nicht auf das Genörgel von Casuals zurück zu führen ist. Und wenn doch, dann kann man wohl sagen, dass Blizzard alles richtig gemacht hat, weil sich irgendwie keine Casuals (mehr) zu beschweren scheinen. Also haben sie die wirtschaftlich interessanteste Kundengruppe zufreiden gestellt. 
Eher dürfte es wohl so gewesen sein:
- Raids und Inis sind das zentrale Spielelement von WoW
- in Classic und BC wurden Raids von zu wenigen Spielern genutzt
- Blizzard überlegt sich nun Raids wegen der geringen Nutzung zukünftig wegzulassen, was blöd wäre, da zentrales Spielelement, oder die Zugänglichkeit zu Raids verbessern, damit mehr Spieler diese nutzen können.

Zu deiner Trennung von Pros und Casuals:
Ich hätte gar kein Problem damit Hardcore-realms einzuführen, wo alle, die zum Beispiel Firstkills anstreben drauf zocken müssen, damit es gewertet wird, also ladder-realms, wenn man so möchte.
Nur bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass diese nicht genutzt würden, von Ensidia und Co mal abgesehen, die müssten dort ja spielen, (wobei die sich ja auch eigentlich nicht beschweren).
Im Prinzip wäre eine strikte Trennung durch Hardcore-realms nichts anderes als Hardmodes, und dann kommt wieder das "kein Content"-Gejammer der "Wow ist für Gimps"-Fraktion.


----------



## Raisershell (17. Januar 2010)

_ich werd von nun an alle spiele die ich net schaffe zurückgeben und mein geld einfordern für den kauf da ich nicht wie alle die zahlten das ending sehen kann

ich werde mich überall beschweren das ich ebensoviel will wie andere die mehr zeit haben um auch mehr zu haben zb urlaub geld etc

ich kauf mir nun einfach mal weil ich lust haben bergsteigerausrüstung und geh bergsteigen obwohl ich keine ahnung davon hab

ich bin auf jeden sauer der wegen anderen arbeitszeiten nicht in der rushhour steckt tag täglich

ich will ebenso viel verdienen in meinen 8 std wie en topp manager oder so

ich will ich will ich will
----------

der fehler den blizz machte und es nun erschwert dagegen wieder was zu amchen ist einfach, sie haben nachgegeben obwohls nix geändert hätte an der anzahl der kundschaft
trotz tbc nicht im endcontent zu sein gabs keine einbrüche von wegen das spieler aufhörten, im gegenteil, es wurden stetig mehr
zudem kam das addon eben en tick zu früh denn auch ich mit sag ich mal durchschnittszeit über nem gelegenheitsspieler kam auch nur grad bt aber nich alles von dort gesammelt bis zum addon
das die einen schnell und alles haben wirds immer geben klar, übrige zeit kann ma mit twinken verbringen zb oder man spielt mal nebenbei was anderes, setzt mal en monat aus aber es würde den gelegenheitsspielern ne möglichkeit geben "verdient" den endcontent zu sehn wenns sie es denn schaffen (und das bezeweifelte ich zumindest in tbc nicht, jetzt allerdings wenn ich jetzt so die meisten ingame sehe...)

irgendwo weiter vorne hat wer geschrieben fand ich gut, die 13eus sind die teilnahmebedingung, was ihr dann macht / schafft / erreicht is der einsatz von können und zeit, wer nichts leisten will erreicht und sieht auch nichts
wobei der zeitfaktor nun ja eh ausser kraft gesetzt ist da man in std dermasen viele marken bekommt um sich zu equipen rady für iic aber mindestens für pdk
- und mal ehrlich, hardmode is nun auch net grad so viel schwerer wie normal mode

aber selbst das bekommen ja die gelegenheitsspieler meist nicht hin, nichtmal den normmode oder mit ach und krach
udn das obwohl wow zu nem 3 tastenspiel wurde! items man nachgeworfen bekommt, fertige talentbaumstructuren mit suoperguter erklärungen dazu warum und was wie etc das keiner sich mehr was überlegen muss sondern alles fertig vorgekaut hingestellt bekommt

wer anderes schreib, gehn die top leute weiterhin weg udn alles wird nochgleicher und leichter für die gelegenheitsspieler wirds nicht lange dauern bis auch diese sich langweilen und wow einpacken kann, und das bei dem bisher naja nioch besten spiel wie ich finde (ok, kenne auch net alle mmorpg`s)

das besondere von wow hielt sich noch widererwarten meinerseits in tbc, aber mit wotlk hat wow ne ganze ecke seines berechtigten bestes mmorpg naja net verloren aber es fehlt nimma viel

was macht wow gegenüber anderen spielen so besonders bzw was wahr es?  fragt euch das mal bevoir ihr irgendwas drauf schreibt zum thema des te`s

ich habe es grad weil es nich einfach wahr gerne gespielt, std umd std in mc abgesessen udn doch wioeder ohne bosskill, also den nächsten wo ma gehangen hatte, aber dann einestages JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *kreisch ts boss down*
das is was woran ich mich gern erinnere und es folgten paar weitere, zu tbc gabs da auch noch das eine oder andere das dem glich, aber seither ka, 2 3 versuche boss down nächster....

das schlimme halt man muss nichma raiden gehn ausser letzten raid um equip zu bekommen, blizz schoss sich da ins eigene bein was entwickelt zu haben das nur wie die communitiy ja meint von 10% harcore zockern besucht wird
mmh irgendwie unlogisch oder wurden die raids nur als alibiraidinstanzen entwickelt?  naxx uldur pdk?

klar das die gelegenheitsspieler nun ihr gewonnenes nicht mehr zurückgeben wollen, somit einfach hoffen auf catalysum wobei ich da nich groß erwartungen habe das es besser wird mit der ganzen angleichung etc pp was man offiziell schon verraten hat

werde das mir mal ansehn und wenns net passt is für mich halt nach was über 4 jahren wow eben zeit zu gehn_


----------



## Alyissia (17. Januar 2010)

ich finde dieses system im moment ist ganz ok nur wäre ich wirklich für leute die extrem raiden hervorzuheben vilt nicht durch equip in ner anderen farbe und ner grünen schrift namens "heroisch" sondern evtl besondere titel für besondere schlachtzuerfolge machen an die man als causal der mal 1x in der woche nen random pdk 10er geht und nachem ersten wipe bei den nordendbestien geht...
schön und gut jeder sollte den content und die endcounter sehen ja aber manche encounter sollten auch so sein das gelegenehitsspieler sie sehen dürfen aber nicht killen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sehe malygos zur naxx zeit konnten nur die besten der besten ihn killen^^ titel + mount wen man glück hatte gabs auch jtz rennt jeder idiot mit held der eisigen weiten rum.... hab heute bei meiner random daily hc beinahe nen mord an nem mage beganngen...lustig wie ich bin war ich mit meinem t8 feral equip in turm (wehe hier kommt nen dumemr spruch das trage ich wegen setboni...mein normales equip ist tank und komplett über itemlvl 251)aber zur sache der mage mit full t9 equip und 850dps meinte zu mir sagen zumüssen ich wäre ja sonen kacknoob und zu doff mir mit marken equip zu kaufen...aber naja soviel kann ich doch nicht falsch machen wen ich mit 11k dps erster im dmg war oder??? also blizz gebt den hardcore raidern spezielle extra schwere encounter die auch nicht nach einem monat genervt werden weil causals whinen...


----------



## Anburak-G (17. Januar 2010)

Mhhhh,

also wenn ich Entwickler bei Blizzard wäre und ich weis das die Arbeit die ich mache nur von den wenigsten gesehen wird....

Ich glaub da würd ich mich auch nicht drüber freuen.

Man will ja etwas machen wovon alle etwas haben.


----------



## Raisershell (17. Januar 2010)

_ach und wegen der hervorhebung

was nützt es mir erfolge zu haben die keine s.au nachguckt? ich meine, ich hab noch nie bei einem geschaut im archief was er schon alles gemacht hat, die titel?  ich hab meine ausgestellt weil ichs sowas von doof finde
bleibt also noch der drache, wauw

hey, magst xy hardmod raiden?  kannst aber nur mit wenn de den drachen hast, los pack aus  lol
das wäre en gelächter im handelsgruppensuchchannel hihii

nein, ich will für mich wieder äuserlich abstand haben zu nicht os erfolgreichen nichtb wegen meinem genitalien sondern um für ne leichtere erkennung eines ramndoms für irgendwas zu finden und nicht erst beim ersten paar trash dann feststellen zu müssen hexer mit 232er schnitt der items macht 2,2k dps und ähnliches
das schlimme is ja die leute wissen nichma das sie schlecht sind

ich weis net was ich sonst sagen soll ausser das spiel hat keinen nenneswerten reiz, bin seit wotlk quasie 50% mim main on und rest twink ich weil meine mains mal hier mal da halt raiden gehn und sonst nix zu tun haben
und ich spiel auch net 24std / 7 tage, hatte hier und da sogar ganz wow pause gemacht von 1-3 monate am stück und was muss ma feststellen?  paar std und man hat die zeit wieder aufgeholt

also wei auch schon richtig gesagt wurde, man macht net was wofür man keine zeit hat und erstrecht beschwert man sich net das es so ist
das is in meinen augen sowas von bescheuert und falsch denn niemand zwingt einen das spiel zu spielen
sollen die doch guildwars oder was weis ich spielen, da is ma in paar tagen im endgame und kann dann sich langweilen wers brauch
aber es macht ja mehr spass dafür zu sorgen en suopergutes fantastisch funktionierendes anspruchsvolles spiel zu zerstören als sich anzupassen oder es zu ignorieren

dann so bescheuerte argumente teils also echt, gegenbeispiele und einfach zu verstehende gabs genug warum sich die guten spieler aufregen udn ich glaube nicht das es nur so 10% sind_ 

_an vorposter

ich glaub nicht das es an der schwierigkeit liegt, sondern eben dadran das den normspielern zu wenig zeit gegeben wurde
stattdessen was das prob auslöst is eben das man ohne zeit und ohne können ins endgame kommt, wem macht das spass ausser denen die sich am jetzigen endcontent schwer tun?
jetzt weist du auch was ich von den widersprechen halte, nichts denn sie können nix egal ob mit oder viel zeit sonst würden sie es verstehn
jetziger endcontent zu schwer lol_


----------



## BlackBirdone (17. Januar 2010)

> In WoW stimmen zumindest zwei Vorurteile, die man auch so mal hört:
> 
> 1. Früher war alles besser.
> 2. Es wird nie wieder wie es einmal war.



1. Früher war nichts besser, da hat wohl jemand zu Classikzeiten nicht gespielt, es war teilweise die hölle, und das nicht weil Raiden schwer war, auch das alltägliche war net so dolle.

2. Zum glück.

BTT: Wer gut spielt dem sieht man as an, nehmen wir mal das Wl-Set 

251 blau
264 grün
277 orange rot so halt. 

Und wer gut Spielt sieht man dann an Erfolgen /Kleidung wo dann "Heroisch" drauf steht, und zu Arthas , die meisten kommen ja eh net durchs 2 viertel durch, selbst mit dem buff der mal kommen wird, werdne einige mehr als 5% mehr DMG 5% mehr Leben brauchen bevor se da was reißen, somit wayn, da gehen andere schon Hero denen iss das eh wurscht.

Und wen nse dann mit 40% mehr Dmg und 40% mehr leben Arthas sehen, stört mich das nicht finde das sogar gut, so haben alle das mal gesehen, müssen aber wissen, das se dafür theoretisch zu schleht waren.


----------



## Nussbaum (17. Januar 2010)

Hm, verzeiht mir, wenn ich hier etwas grundlegendes nicht mitbekomme aber warum meinen so viele, dass sie für ihre 13€ im Monat nicht den gesamten Content sehen können? Ist es nicht so, dass jeder momentan einen raid aufmachen, die Schwierigkeit (zb PdoK) wählen kann, wie es ihm beliebt und dann machen kann was er will? Die "casual-Schranken" wie in BC (Stichworte: Hand von A'dal und Champion der Naaru) gibt es doch längst nicht mehr. Wo also ist das Problem? Blizzard hat doch alles getan um jedem den Content in seiner ganzen Vielfalt zugänglich zu machen. 
Ich bin momentan zufrieden.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass Blizzards Entscheidung nicht auf das Genörgel von Casuals zurück zu führen ist. Und wenn doch, dann kann man wohl sagen, dass Blizzard alles richtig gemacht hat, weil sich irgendwie keine Casuals (mehr) zu beschweren scheinen. Also haben sie die wirtschaftlich interessanteste Kundengruppe zufreiden gestellt.
> 
> Zu deiner Trennung von Pros und Casuals:
> Ich hätte gar kein Problem damit Hardcore-realms einzuführen, wo alle, die zum Beispiel Firstkills anstreben drauf zocken müssen, damit es gewertet wird, also ladder-realms, wenn man so möchte.
> ...






Raisershell schrieb:


> _
> 
> der fehler den blizz machte und es nun erschwert dagegen wieder was zu amchen ist einfach, sie haben nachgegeben obwohls nix geändert hätte an der anzahl der kundschaft
> trotz tbc nicht im endcontent zu sein gabs keine einbrüche von wegen das spieler aufhörten, im gegenteil, es wurden stetig mehr
> _




Die ganzen Casulas die nichts erreicht haben weill man in BC 24/7 online sein musste haben nicht hier im Forum rumgewhint sie haben einfach aufgehört.

Bei den eigentlichen Spielern denk ich tritt WoW schon lange auf der Stelle nur das die ganzen Nerds mehrere Accounts haben weil 10 Chars pro Server und 50 insgesammt einfach viel zu wenig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das mit den Hardmodserver finde ich ne gute Idee nur würde leider fast keiner von den Whinern hier da zocken weils einfach zu schwer wäre, aber Server mit gesperrten Normalmodes eigentlich ne Super Idee !! ! Nicht mal Ensidia würde da spielen weil selbst die ne funktionierende Serverökonomie mit Casuals brauchen.


----------



## The-Quila (17. Januar 2010)

@ TE: es is nicht gesagt, dass man arthas töten wird. aber ich will nciht unnötig weiter spoilern. gibt eh zuviele vorausinfos -.-


----------



## Tikume (17. Januar 2010)

Raisershell schrieb:


> der fehler den blizz machte und es nun erschwert dagegen wieder was zu amchen ist einfach, sie haben nachgegeben obwohls nix geändert hätte an der anzahl der kundschaft



Falsch, wäre es so geblieben wie in BC hätte Blizzard z.b. von mir weitaus weniger Kohle bekommen.

Wenn die Manager jetzt sehen würden dass signifikant viele Leute quitten, würden sie vermutlich den Kurs ändern - aber der Grossteil der Spieler schaut nicht mal in Foren. Wenn das Spiel es ihnen nicht wert ist beenden sie das Abo.
Und die "Pros" (bzw. ein großer teil hält sich einfach nur dafür) heulen zwar rum, aber der Großteil würde nie quitten.


----------



## waltiger (17. Januar 2010)

ich hab mir zwar jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich seh das so: von mir aus können häufige raider gerne besseres equip bekommen das auch anders aussehen kann. was mich nur stört ist das ich nie in icc mitkomm weil kleinere teile wie ein ring, noch nicht die besten sind, weil wenn ich dann mal mit darf bin ich meisten beim schaden eh unter den besten dreien. Und das finde ich einfach ärgerlich. Würde nämlich mal gerne icc machen nicht wegen dem equip kann aber nicht mit weil ich angeblicih zu schlecht bin und noch keine superüberrüssi habe... hab leider einfach nicht so viel zeit. Ich versteh ja wenn sich andere leute von den casuals unterscheiden wollen, aber ich würde trotzdem gerne die möglichkeit haben alles in diesem spiel zu erforschen!


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (17. Januar 2010)

Es ist ein neues Konzept. Klar muss sich das erstmal richtig bewähren. Ich rede jetzt nicht von Bösen Zungen wenn die Raider meinen "Es ist zu leicht geworden". Vermutlich haben die Raidgilden einfach nur Angst vor Veränderungen. Es bleiben immer noch die Hardmodes und auch ich bin der Meinung dass man sich erst heutzutage Top Raidgilde nennen, wenn man jeden Boss wenigstens auch einmal im Hardmode bezwungen hat. Das ist das heutige Konzept von Blizzard. Jeder soll die neue Instanz sehen, aber für die Top-Raidgilden soll ein erweiterter Schwierigkeitsgrad eingefügt werden. 

Nehmen wir uns mal die Entwicklungszeit von Schlachtzügen wie ICC oder Ulduar. Nehmen wir nun die Raidgilden und schauen uns an wieviele sie es schaffen. Blizzard hätte den alten Kurs weiter führen können, aber so hätte nur eine Handvoll Spieler die Inis komplett gesehen. Wäre ich Entwickler einer dieser Inis würde ich da nur den Kopf schütteln und überlegen: "Warum zum Geier entwickle ich mit Inis damit meine Arbeit nicht auch von vielen Begutachtet werden kann. Und ich finde das sollte so sein! Denn die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard, auch die die für die Schlachtzüge verantwortlich ist wollen nicht nur Anerkennung von einem Spieler sondern von mehreren. Und das geht in dem Weg den Blizzard derzeit einschlägt am besten. 

Ich bin auch ein Spieler der schon seit Classic dabei war, auch ich habe die 40er Schlachtzüge noch miterlebt und empfand sie als sehr Spannend und Aufregend. Damals ging ich noch zur Schule, weswegen ich ein wenig mehr Zeit Abends aufbringen könnte als heute wo ich Arbeiten gehen muss. Ich verstehe dass viele sich die Classic Zeiten zurück wünschen, aber mir persönlich gefällt es derzeit sogar besser als damals, was allerdings eher mit meinem Leben derzeit festhängt und meiner Freizeit die mir nach der Arbeit noch bleibt. Ich kannte zwar viele die auch zu Classic Zeiten häufiger für ihre Schlachtzüge gefarmt hatten und dann in den Schlachtzug gingen, aber auch einen Job hatten. Gerade die Leute die aber ihre Freunde nicht nur in WoW entführen möchten um mit ihnen abzuhängen haben einfach nicht mehr die Zeit dafür. 

"Ladet eure Freunde nach Azeroth ein, geht aber auch mit ihnen nach draußen"

meines erachtens halten sich viele Raider nicht daran. Als ich noch keinen Job hatte war ich öfters on, stand nur afk rum und habe beobachtet was die anderen gemacht haben, von denen ich wusste dass sie ebenfalls keinen Job hatten. Farmen, Farmen, Farmen für einen Raid. Es ist nicht so das wahre und deswegen finde ich den derzeitigen Weg von Blizzard sehr gut und durch dacht. Blizzard weiß, ein Spieler der keinen Job hat wird WoW womöglich nicht mehr bezahlen können, also machen wir die Inis für jeden Einfacher so dass man da ab und an mal am Abend mit einer Random Gruppe reinmarschieren kann. 

Außerdem weiß Blizzard auch das es sowas wie sozialen Kontakt gibt, auch außerhalb von WoW was der Satz wohl oben schon deutlich sagt. Ich glaube das Unternehmen will nicht dass man sozial Abstürzt. Denn Sozialer Absturz -> keine Freunde, depression -> Job verliert man womöglich -> kein Geld mehr für WoW. 

Blizzard verdient durch uns Spieler. Das wir Spieler in die Arbeitslosigkeit abstürzen ist für die ein Verlust ihrer Einnahmen.


----------



## Patikura (17. Januar 2010)

Ich finde dieses große gerede von manch leuten einfach lächerlich ... jeden tag nur wehhh wehh alles ist so leicht.. und was ist in wirklichkeit ? 

-kein Anub hero down 
-kein professor down 
-weder noch eine andere herausforderung ..

Aber hauptsache es ist alles leicht ... 
Wem blizzard das spiel zuleicht macht der soll einfachen seinen acc quieten - still sein und eine ruhe geben und nicht immer anderen das spiel verderben !! 

oder seht ihr die echten pro gamer hier forum flennen ? - nein !


----------



## EisblockError (17. Januar 2010)

Totschalgargument Geld "enttoschlagt": http://www.buffed.de...-schoende-geld/

Ausserdem wollte ich mal sagen BTT PLS!!

Ich rede nicht davon das Casuals ODER schlechte Spieler den contet und die spannenden kämpfe nicht sehen dürfen, sie sollen es halt nciht richtig sehen und die die ganz guten Items tragen wie die Leute, die sich ihr Zeug verdient haben (zB T9 vor 3.3)


----------



## Raisershell (17. Januar 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Nehmen wir uns mal die Entwicklungszeit von Schlachtzügen wie ICC oder Ulduar. Nehmen wir nun die Raidgilden und schauen uns an wieviele sie es schaffen. Blizzard hätte den alten Kurs weiter führen können, aber so hätte nur eine Handvoll Spieler die Inis komplett gesehen. Wäre ich Entwickler einer dieser Inis würde ich da nur den Kopf schütteln und überlegen: "Warum zum Geier entwickle ich mit Inis damit meine Arbeit nicht auch von vielen Begutachtet werden kann. Und ich finde das sollte so sein! Denn die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard, auch die die für die Schlachtzüge verantwortlich ist wollen nicht nur Anerkennung von einem Spieler sondern von mehreren. Und das geht in dem Weg den Blizzard derzeit einschlägt am besten.



klar, deswegen läst man auch zu das dier 60er raids übersprungen werden können, die tbc raids übersprungen werden können und sogar von 50% der spieler sämtlicher alten innis bis 70 aussen vor lassen mit der begründung, wir haben das so gemacht das alle alles sehn können

seltsame logik 

die die keine zeit haben aber es sehen wollen könnern es net sehn weil sie keine zeit haben
was also muss aus wow werden das die sogenannte allgemeinheit zufrieden ist?
en etwas besseres browsergame?

also ehrlich, es gibt ne menge anderer mmorpg`s und einige werden für meinereine immer interessanter weil die spiele noch können und eben spass bringen weil man nicht mit brain afk ins endgame kommt wenn auch paar sachen vermissen würde aber eh auch bei wow schon vermisse
wie gesagt, ich schau mir cata noch an, dann wird sichs bei mir entscheiden ob ich weiter wow zocke oder aufhöre, denn wow ist nichtmehr für mich das spiel, ich vergnüge mich mittlerweile nebenbei mit anderen spielen, das gabs noch vpr paar monaten nich da mich wow gänzlich erfüllte
zb letztes jahr + erstes quartal also sagen wir 16 mon ate hab ich ca 6 monate pause gehabt und ich hab wow net wirklich vermisst und enttäuschter denn je in tagen die 6 monate wieder aufgeholt zu haben, einzig das twinken erfreut mich gerade, meine mains haben schon ne weile ihre vorherrschafft verloren


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Raisershell schrieb:


> klar, deswegen läst man auch zu das dier 60er raids übersprungen werden können, die tbc raids übersprungen werden können und sogar von 50% der spieler sämtlicher alten innis bis 70 aussen vor lassen mit der begründung, wir haben das so gemacht das alle alles sehn können
> 
> seltsame logik



Deswegen wurde ja das LfG-Tool eingeführt, damit die alten Inis wieder häufiger gespielt werden. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Schwarzfelstiefen in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht so häufig gezockt wurden wie seit 3.3. 
Aber deinem Beitrag nach, würdest du es wohl begrüßen, wenn man erst den 60er Content und danach den 70er raiden müsste, um 80er Raids spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Suninho (17. Januar 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Nehmen wir uns mal die Entwicklungszeit von Schlachtzügen wie ICC oder Ulduar. Nehmen wir nun die Raidgilden und schauen uns an wieviele sie es schaffen. Blizzard hätte den alten Kurs weiter führen können, aber so hätte nur eine Handvoll Spieler die Inis komplett gesehen. Wäre ich Entwickler einer dieser Inis würde ich da nur den Kopf schütteln und überlegen: "Warum zum Geier entwickle ich mit Inis damit meine Arbeit nicht auch von vielen Begutachtet werden kann. Und ich finde das sollte so sein! Denn die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard, auch die die für die Schlachtzüge verantwortlich ist wollen nicht nur Anerkennung von einem Spieler sondern von mehreren. Und das geht in dem Weg den Blizzard derzeit einschlägt am besten.



Also BT hab ich zu BC-Zeiten nie von innen gesehen, hätte es vielleicht gerne gesehen, aber hab eingesehen dass ich damals noch nicht gut genung war, deshalb hat mich das auch nciht gestört, obwohl ich ja mächtige 13€ im Monat gezahlt habe. Aber es wurden Trotzdem genau gleich viele Berichte im Internet/ in Magazinen geschrieben wie heute. Ich hab den Illidan kampf schon gesehen, als Youtube Video, und viele andere auch, da bin ich mir sicher. Die Instanzen werden schon von vielen gesehen, einfach nie selbst gespielt. Und wen ich Entwickler wäre, hätte ich es lieber etwas anspruchsvolles zu erschaffen, anstatt etwas... "angepasstes".

Und nein, ich habe nicht viele Hardmodes gemacht, und nein, ich sehe mich nicht als Überspieler, aber ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, nicht den ganzen content zu sehen, schliesslich gibts andere die viel mehr herzblut da reinsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

Patikura schrieb:


> Wem blizzard das spiel zuleicht macht der soll einfachen seinen acc quieten - still sein und eine ruhe geben und nicht immer anderen das spiel verderben !!
> 
> oder seht ihr die echten pro gamer hier forum flennen ? - nein !



Nur damit ich das richtig verstanden habe:

Es verdirbt DIR das Spiel weil andere Spieler sich in einem Fan-forum kritisch mit WoW auseinandersetzen ?

Btw, mit deinem Post heulst du über Heuler..somit wärst du deiner eigenen Logik nach der Oberheuler.....aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> da droppen weder kopf noch schultern und das ist was zählt.



Ja, baer z.B. t9 kriegste das meiste für marken.

Früher bekam man die Teile bei Boss XY und fertig. 

Und dass es jeder sehen soll ist, weil er ja das gleiche bezahlt, auch einfach nur dumm.

Beispiel Spiel X

Spiel X gibt es in 5 Schwierigkeitsgraden (Das kann man ganz gut mit BC vergleichen. Heros, T4, T5, T6, T6,5(SW))
Jeder kann sich hier ein Spiel denken, wird mir aber am Ende Recht geben müssen, weil eine normale Gegebenheit beschrieben wird.

Schwierigkeitsgrad 1 ist für Einsteiger gedacht, damit diese lernen mit dem Spiel umzugehen. --> Hero Inis
Schwierigkeitsgrad 2 gibt die erste kleinere herausforderung. Wobei sie noch nicht sooo schwierig ist, jedoch gut bewältigbar. --> T4 Content
Schwierigkeitsgrad 3 ist schon deutlich kniffliger. Jedoch mit ein wenig Übung gut schaffbar und nach mittelmäßigem zeitaufwand immer wieder schaffbar, jedoch können Fehler auch schon schwerwiegend sein. --> T5
Schwierigkeitsgrad 4 zeigt schon wie schwierig das Spiel sein kann und zwingt einen immer aufzupassen. Fehler können über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. --> T6
Schwierigkeitsgrad 5 wird von denen gespielt, die einen ordentlichen zeitaufwand betrieben haben und sich in das Spiel reinhängen um weiter zu kommen. --> SW

Klar, bei WoW gabs in hero Inis auch Bosse, die kniffliger waren, sie waren jedoch trotzdem gut schaffbar.

Jetzt sage ich jedoch mal ganz frech (ich spiele beispielsweise auf S2), dass ich doch das Spiel in allen Zügen sehen will. Und damit ich auch alles schaffen kann, MUSS es ja genervt werden. Bei spielen, welche nicht ausschließlich online gespielt werden ist das praktisch unmöglich. Aber rein theoretisch müsste jeder, der z.B. bei Fifa nicht weiter als S3 kommt rumheulen, weil es doch zu schwer wird.
Macht aber keiner, weil 1. Die Comm weiter und reifer ist als bei WoW; 2. Die darin eine herausforderung sehen, welche zu bewältigen ist.

Wenn z.B. alle bei Fifa anfangen würden zu heulen, würde EA das vllt bei Fifa 11 auch einfacher machen. Aber wie gesagt, die Comm spielt lieber ein Spiel mit entsprechendem Schwierigkeitsgrad statt zu jammern.

Und bei JEDEM Spiel bezahlt JEDER das GLEICHE und doch spielen NICHT ALLE das Spiel auf höchstem Niveu, weil sie einfach noch nicht genug sind oder es nie sein werden. Und bei denen klappt es ja, zum Glück, auch, dass das Spiel anstrengend bleibt.


----------



## Raisershell (17. Januar 2010)

_ich hätte nichts dagegen gehabt
in jedem anderen spiel muss man a machen dann b und dann c etc, packt man was net hat man halt pech
kam deswegen wer auf die idde den hersteller des spiels anzuschreiben um sein geld zurückzufordern?
haben die leute es dann nach 1 2 versuchen aufgehört zu spielen?
nur weil wow veränderbar ist muss ma aus einem fantastischen spiel nich gleich en browsergame draus machen
wozu hat jeder char so viele sachen aber brauch sie nie? (fast nie und wenn wirds net benutzt lol)

jetzt 1:1 die stufen der raids zu übernehmen um 60+ zu werden wie en art schlüssel sowie bei tbc weiter zu wotlk natürlich net wobei es keine probs geben dürfte da man ja dennoch ep bekommen hätte und nach und nach auch die die es erst nicht schafften es dennoch geschafft hätten
wobei, wenn ich drann denke ne gruppe 70+ die in zul gurub wipete oder ne gruppe 80 die im tempel sieglos aufgaben oder auch in kara und ähnliche versuche das als funraid geplant wahr
bestes beispiel die selbstmordaktion einiger die es in den pechschwingenhort zog natürlich keiner nen umhang hat und sonst null plan von der instanz

aber eben etwas abngeschwächt wenns denn eh weiter geht mit addon und keiner fühlt sich so stark veralbert als das equip und die zeit in der raidinstanz völlig überflüssig wahr da jeder der einfach nur aufs addon wartete nun per q gleichwertige items bekommt etc

aber solang kindisches ich will eben die überhand hat und papa blizz nachgibt wirds das spiel in den ruin ziehn, aber wenigstens haben se genug geld gemacht und nur die die das alte wow kenen können auf ne schöne zeit zurückblicken denn alles dannach is gar nicht vergleichbar (ok tbc noch)


wo sind die leute denn die alles sehn wollen???????????
es geht6 dernnoch keiner uldur obwohl das equip nun besser so zu bekommen ist
selbst weekly suche dauert als recht lange wenn ma die leut im  handelschannel verfolgt die nach 2 3 inzen immernoch suchen
wo sind die ich will auch sehn leute?
wer geht von denen naxx?
selbst pdk wird links liegen gelassen

ich kenn auch den grund	lohnt ja net, bekomm ja besser equip nochschneller ohne raiden

einige meinungen fallen einfach lä#cherlich aus wenn ma mal bisl ingame schaut was abgeht +dem forenvorschlag auf wow europe im auge hat was da so verlangt wird_


----------



## Tikume (17. Januar 2010)

Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist: Dein Post ist komplett kursiv - mach das doch mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich deiner Argumentation folge gibt es nur einen logischen Schluss: *Raiden macht keinen Spass.* Der einzige Grund zu raiden sind Items.
Dementsprechend sollte Blizzard keine Raidinstanzen mehr bringen.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Die ganzen Casulas die nichts erreicht haben weill man in BC 24/7 online sein musste haben nicht hier im Forum rumgewhint sie haben einfach aufgehört.
> 
> Bei den eigentlichen Spielern denk ich tritt WoW schon lange auf der Stelle nur das die ganzen Nerds mehrere Accounts haben weil 10 Chars pro Server und 50 insgesammt einfach viel zu wenig sind
> 
> ...



24/7. GZ zu deinem sinnlosen, weil inhaltlich falsch Kommentar. Wer es nicht weiß sollte nicht schreiben.
Wenn du 24/7 hättest online sein müssen. GZ zu fehlendem Skill.

Das mit den hardmodeservern wäre nur eine gute Idee wenn es andere Bosstaktiken wären. Sonst geht man auf nen andern Server, wenn man es bei einem Boss nicht schafft ud legt ihn kurz.
Wenn also jeder Boss von hard/normal sich nur im Aussehen gleich würde, wäre ich auch dafür.



Tikume schrieb:


> aber der Großteil würde nie quitten.



Das ist entweder, weil man süchtig ist. Oder weil man gerne mit den leuten zusammenspielt. Ich habe 3 Monate nur gezockt, zum Ende hin, weil ich gerne mit den leuten gespielt habe. Auch wenn es am Ende keinen Sinn mehr machte, weil die Lust am Spielen nicht durch diese ausgeglichen werden konnte.


----------



## Raisershell (17. Januar 2010)

welche raidinnis gibts denn grad?  sofern nicht hardmode is es nix weiter wie ne instanz vergleichbar mit anspruch wie tbc heros

erstesmal reingegangen iic normal und ohne wipe durch, das kanns echt net sein
pdk ging in nullkommanix per randoms
dank der markensachen geht keiner mehr naxx oder uldur

hauptbestandteil also heroinnis gehn und wenn equip passt wie können hardmode
und letzteres is ja nicht zugänglich bzw schaffen die die ja meinen es is doch alles ok so wie es ist auch net machbar

also werden raids zukünftig eh nicht mehr vorhanden  sein nach meiner meinung da sie mit raids nichts mehr zu tun haben ausser man ist mit mehr leuten drin

edit meint noch
zu classic und auch endcontent tbc sind dennioch viele mit weniger zeit erfolgreich die je schwweirigste raidinstanz gegangen, wer das verneint lügt schlichtweg, ich sah es in der eigenen gilde, in befreundeten gilden und über diejenigen die ich in fl hatte und eben aus random inzen gehn wenn ma sich halt bisl unterhalten hatte smalltalkmäsig
da wahren familienväter und auch schichtarbeitende und was weis ich noch, dennoch gabs 2 raids zu 40 leuten damals ohne das hier und da wer ausgeschlossen wurde oder keine zeit hatte, man wahr eine gilde, eine gemeinschaft die sich unterstützte und jeder wurde geholfen mit am endcontent teil zu haben der weit schwerer wahr als das heutige und zwar in allen bereichen


----------



## Galadith (17. Januar 2010)

*Hi!

Endlich mal ein ordentlicher Thread wo es mal auch um das equipen der Twinks geht. Viele Twinks raiden heutzutage ohne größere Probleme PdK25 und sogar ICC10, was sehr vielen Twinkern wahrscheinlich gefällt. Ich persönlich bin absolut für das ,,schnelle - Equipen", da es einem sehr viel Zeit erspart. Als Ausgleich MUSS man Gilden die HardCore raiden auch ihre "E-Penis" - Verlängerungsmöglichkeit geben. Ich finde das gar nicht schlimm, schließlich ist es in der ,,anderen" Welt genauso, der Firmenchef will doch auch ein besseres und teureres Auto fahren als der kleine Brötchenbäcker von nebenan.

Gruß
Galadith*


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Den guten Raidern wird es egal sein, wenn ein paar Wochen nach ihnen auch die vermeintlich schlechteren Spieler Arthas legen. Diesen Spielern geht es alleine um den Erfolg (serverfirst, hardmode usw.)
> 
> Die Meisten, die rumheulen sind eh nur Möchtegerns die nicht verstehen wollen, dass andere die vielleicht 3 Wochen länger brauchen, auch Arthi legen wollen und können.



So siehts aus. Pro-Gamer gibt es eh nur voll wenige. Und denen wird es wirklich nicht im geringsten kratzen, ob das normale Volk auch mit Epics rumläuft. Der Rest sind "ich zocke 24/7 Wow und wenn ich nicht mit tollen EPICS protzen kann, dann hab ich garnichts mehr-Nerds". 

Die ganze Diskussion ist doch lächerlich. Wie arm muss man sein, wenn man sich mit irgendwelchen dicken Items profilieren muss. Komischerweise ist das aber nur in Wow so ausgeprägt, in anderen Spielen fällt das nicht so auf.
Jeder freut sich über coole Items, deswegen spielt man ja auch. Aber wenn ich jetzt dir Krise bekomme, nur weil andere irgendwann auch damit rumlaufen, dann läuft da was schief. Wenn ich jetzt in Wow von allen Items nur das beste haben will, dann muss ich auch 2-3mal die Woche raiden gehen. Da geht doch mehr als genug Zeit drauf. Ich versteh nicht, was daran nicht ausreichend sein soll.

Irgendwelche Nerds, die meinen, man sollte die besten Items nur bekommen, wenn man vor dem PC festgewachsen ist, die kann man auf Dauer einfach nicht bedienen. 
Vielleicht gibt es für die ja mal ein World of Nerdcraft.


----------



## Assor (17. Januar 2010)

Böse Zungen behaupten, dass WotlK wie Microsoft Vista ist. Ein Lückenfüller bis der Nachfolger kommt.


----------



## MoonFrost (17. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!




Du bezahlst nicht dafür, das du mit dem gear rumläufst wie prospieler. du bezahlst nur dafür in der welt rumlaufen zu dürfen. Pros zahlen VIIIIIEL mehr als du nämlich ZEIT. Und da du ebend nicht so viel investierst wie pros hast du auch nicht das recht die gleichen sachen zu bekomm wie die. Zum Ferrarivergleich. Der hinkt auch etwas. In wirklichkeit würd das eher passen. Du bist n 0815 arbeiter und bekommst nen neuen ferrari für 10.000€. Die reichen leute müssen für das gleiche auto aber 100.000€ bezahlen, nur weil du meist das es unfair ist, das sie den schöneren wagen haben.


----------



## Raisershell (17. Januar 2010)

in erster linie gehts mir pers nich um en künstlich verlängerten p.enis
sondern das das spiel zu schnell zu langweilig wurde nach und nach weil man eben weniger zeit brauch wie früher
eben weil zu einfach
wenn ich en spiel spiel will ich ne herausvorderung die mich ne weile fesselt wie wow mal eben wahr
was amch ich denn nochn im endgame?
paar std heros rennen equippen bisl hardmode ende twinken
mit ep buff und artefakten sowie wenn ma kosten net scheut per friendsharing zack paar lev hochgeschossen und paar std später 80 dann wie erstes geschriebenes heros rennen equipen bisl hardmode gehn däumchendrehn

dafür kauft man sich en spiel + monatsgebühren?

also ich hab momentan ebensoviel spass an schlechteren mmorpg`s oder single games mit lanmöglichkeiten das ich dann mit nem kupmpel zocke

meine zeit die ich in wow investiere hat sich gut halbiert weils einfach langweilig wurde

und es wird net lang dauern wirds den gelegenheitsspielern ebensogehn den bei dem tempo selbst die ruck zuck am endcontent sind und nix mehr zu tun haben als das nachentwickelt wird und dann is es aus bei der community und wow kann einpacken

wenn cata nich entsprechend das zurückbringt was wow zum besten spiel machte dann erinnert euch an diese worte


----------



## Quintusrex (17. Januar 2010)

Dieses ganze Itemgelaber ist doch ist doch für die Füße. Letztendlich hat noch kein Itemteil nen Boss gelegt, sondern der Spieler der hinter dem Rechner sitzt.

Items sind Mittel zum Zweck, mehr nicht.

Für die ganzen Möchtegerns hier, es gibt es gibt genug "Feierabend" Gilden, die mit weniger Aufwand genauso weit sind wie Ihr. Schonmal dran gedacht, dass die vielleicht einfach effektiver an die Sache ran gehen?

die Aussage "Ich verbringe mehr Zeit im Spiel, deswegen steht mir mehr zu" ist genauso schwachsinnig wie "Ich bezahle, also hab ich das Recht auf alles".

Letztendlich hat es die Gruppe verdient, die die Aufgabe packt, nicht die, die am lautesten schreit.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Du bezahlst nicht dafür, das du mit dem gear rumläufst wie prospieler. du bezahlst nur dafür in der welt rumlaufen zu dürfen. Pros zahlen VIIIIIEL mehr als du nämlich ZEIT. Und da du ebend nicht so viel investierst wie pros hast du auch nicht das recht die gleichen sachen zu bekomm wie die. Zum Ferrarivergleich. Der hinkt auch etwas. In wirklichkeit würd das eher passen. Du bist n 0815 arbeiter und bekommst nen neuen ferrari für 10.000&#8364;. Die reichen leute müssen für das gleiche auto aber 100.000&#8364; bezahlen, nur weil du meist das es unfair ist, das sie den schöneren wagen haben.



Und wer sagt, daß ich als Wenigspieler nicht das Recht habe, die gleichen Sachen zu tragen wie Pro-Spieler? Du? Wem interessierts? Blizzard programmiert das Spiel und die sehen das zum Glück etwas anders.
Und nochmal zum Begriff "Pro-Gamer": Das sind für mich die paar wenigen Leute, die sich mit den anderen bekannten Gilden um First-Kills zanken und hier und da auch mal im Fernsehen oder sonst wo zu sehen sind.
Alles andere sind einfach nur Vielspieler und mehr nicht. 

Und wenn wir beim Thema "hinkende Vergleiche" sind, so lass dir sagen, daß deiner gleich wie zehn lahmende Hühner hinkt. Denn es müssen bei Blizzard alle das gleiche an Zeit investieren, um bestimmte Sachen zu bekommen.
Scheißegal ob Vielspieler oder Wenigspieler, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Item aus einer Inni möchte, dann muss ich da hin. Es ist der gleiche Aufwand plus minus der Toleranzen, die bedingt durch den Umstand entstehen, wie oft man die Bosse versuchen muss, bis man sie schafft.

Es muss in Wow also jeder das gleiche machen, wenn er eine bestimmte Sache möchte. Von daher ist der Ferrari-Vergleich schwachsinnig. Außer du wüdest Items im heroischen Modus der Instanzen mit zum Beispiel den abgespeckten Versionen, die man durch die Marken bekommt vergleichen. Die sind aber nicht gleich. Und genau da liegt wahrscheinlich schon wieder bei den meisten der Hase im Pfeffer. Der Unterschied ist ihnen nicht groß genug.

Wobei wir wieder beim Thema "lächerlich" wären.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (17. Januar 2010)

Nun man kann es auch anders sehen. Viele haben ja verschiedene Jobs. In manchen Arbeitet man bis 16 - 17 Uhr und hat wenn er 18 Uhr nach Hause kommt noch locker viel Zeit. 

Meine damalige Raidgilde hat mich rausgeschmissen. Grund: Ich hatte zu viele Spätschichten im RL. Ich habe teilweise bis 20 Uhr gearbeitet, kam dann erst um 21 Uhr nach Hause. Und für solche Leute wurde es vereinfacht. Jede Raidgilde die ich kenne beginnt schon in der Woche an manchen Tagen von 18 Uhr oder 19 Uhr! Manche werfen die Leute sofort raus die oft zu lange im "RL" sind. 

Es kann doch nicht angehen das Verkäufer und Einzelhandelskaufleute den Nachteil haben müssen. Die müssen teils bis 20 Uhr arbeiten + Heimfahrt. Da kommen leichtere Inis wo man sich noch ab 21 Uhr schnell Randoms sucht doch gerade Perfekt. Deswegen sehe ich von 2 Seiten. Für mich ist es gut, für viele die viel Zeit haben und jeden Tag schon 17 oder 18 Uhr daheim sind klar wohl vom Nachteil. Sie haben ja auch Zeit für Herausforderungen, aber sie sollten auch bedenken, dass nicht jeder Job soviel Freizeit hat wie der von einem selbst.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Schon mal daran gedacht, ne eigene Raidgruppe aufzustellen? Hab ich damals auch gamacht, weil ich keinen Bock hatte, mit irgendwelchen Idioten zusammenzuspielen, die alles viel zu verkrampft sehen. Und auf Kindergarten hatte ich auch keinen Bock und das disqualifiziert schon mal einen erheblichen Teil der Spieler.
Ich wollte ne Gruppe mit älteren Leuten, möglichst so an die 30 und ausserdem eine Gruppe, für die Spass im Vordergrund steht. Außerdem gab es bei uns max. zwei Termine die Woche, weil die Leute nicht nur in Wow lebten.

Erfolgreich waren wir trotzdem. Sogar Naxx haben wir noch gesehen.

Ich würd einfach mal versuchen, eine zu formen. Kann ja nicht sein, daß du der einzige bist, der dieses Problem hat.


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion ist doch lächerlich. Wie arm muss man sein, wenn man sich mit irgendwelchen dicken Items profilieren muss. Komischerweise ist das aber nur in Wow so ausgeprägt, in anderen Spielen fällt das nicht so auf.
> Jeder freut sich über coole Items, deswegen spielt man ja auch. Aber wenn ich jetzt dir Krise bekomme, nur weil andere irgendwann auch damit rumlaufen, dann läuft da was schief. Wenn ich jetzt in Wow von allen Items nur das beste haben will, dann muss ich auch 2-3mal die Woche raiden gehen. Da geht doch mehr als genug Zeit drauf. Ich versteh nicht, was daran nicht ausreichend sein soll.



Ich erklär das mal so das es vielleicht auch du verstehst:

Das Jahr hat 365 Tage:

Würdest du jetzt jeden Tag nen Haufen Geschenke bekommen, würdest du es dann noch schätzen wenn du an Geburtstag, Weihnachten etc. einfach dieselben Geschenke wie an allen anderen Kalendertagen auch bekommst ?

Und genau darum gehts nämlich, nicht das Spieler A nen 52"-LCD bekommt und Spieler B nur eine alte Socke....


----------



## EisblockError (17. Januar 2010)

Klos sry, ich hass das Wort was ich jetzt sage aber du bist echt ein Opfer!!


Du laberst so nen Bockmist, dann hör doch auf mit wow, manchen leuten kann es halt spaß machen tolle items zu haben, warum spielst du denn wenn es dir keinen spaß macht? bist du süchtig,? hast du keine freunde??


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich erklär das mal so das es vielleicht auch du verstehst:
> 
> Das Jahr hat 365 Tage:
> 
> ...



Und wo soll ich jetzt da eine Parallele zwischen dem Beispiel und Wow sehen, bzw. dem Thread und deinen Beispiel hier? Die größten Ausbaustufen diverser Items, die bekommst du in Wow auch jetzt nicht hinterher geschmissen, ich muss dafür sehr wohl auch etwas machen. Nur ist es halt nicht mehr soviel, daß es ausschließlich nur 24/7-Zocker schaffen können. War es früher aber auch nicht wirklich. Zwar etwas schwerer, aber auch mit 2mal raiden die Woche kam man gut vorran.

Insofern weiß ich überhaupt nicht, was du damit sagen willst. Klar bekommt man in Wow inzwischen allerorts lila Items, aber die besten nach wie vor nur in der Inni und dann auch im Hero-Modus.
Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?



EisblockError schrieb:


> Klos sry, ich hass das Wort was ich jetzt sage aber du bist echt ein Opfer!!
> 
> 
> Du laberst so nen Bockmist, dann hör doch auf mit wow, manchen leuten kann es halt spaß machen tolle items zu haben, warum spielst du denn wenn es dir keinen spaß macht? bist du süchtig,? hast du keine freunde??



Ich spiel schon seit Ewigkeiten kein Wow mehr Vollspast und mir machte es damals auch Spass, tolle Items zu holen. Ich hatte aber kein Problem damit, wenn andere die auch haben und das unter Umständen sogar mit weniger Zeitaufwand und darum ging es mir. Also lern doch erstmal lesen.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Januar 2010)

Patikura schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses große gerede von manch leuten einfach lächerlich ... jeden tag nur wehhh wehh alles ist so leicht.. und was ist in wirklichkeit ?
> 
> -kein Anub hero down
> -kein professor down
> ...



Du nennst 2 schwere bosse und begründest damit die aussage wow ist nicht zu schleicht...
na gute nacht...


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Du nennst 2 schwere bosse und begründest damit die aussage wow ist nicht zu schleicht...
> na gute nacht...



Vergiss es, so Leute checken das einfach nicht das sie sich damit selbst ans Bein pinkeln.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (17. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Itemgelaber ist doch ist doch für die Füße. Letztendlich hat noch kein Itemteil nen Boss gelegt, sondern der Spieler der hinter dem Rechner sitzt.
> 
> Items sind Mittel zum Zweck, mehr nicht.
> 
> ...



So ist es.
Ich spucke auf die ganzen Freaks die meinen, nur weil sie ihr Leben wegwerfen um nurnoch WoW zu spielen und darin virtuelle Erfolge zu ergatten, sie seien die tollsten Helden.
Das ist nur ein Spiel und ich spiele es weil ich Spaß haben will. Wenn ich etwas erreichen will dann nur damit ich Spaß habe. Wenn ich ne neue Ausrüstung will, dann nur damit mir mein Charakter gefällt. Aber leider geht es vielen nurnoch um den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich. Dabei reden sie meist noch von "arbeit"... also wenn ein Spiel Arbeit ist, was ist dann richtige Arbeit? Ich verdiene durch WoW kein Geld, kann die Miete nicht zahlen oder mich von ernähren. Somit ist es also keine Arbeit.
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor den Leuten die reif und gut überlegt an eine Sache rangehen und trotz Privatleben (Arbeit, Ausbildung, Familie usw.) dennoch einen tollen Ausrüstungsstand in einem Spiel erreichen. Aber die Kiddies die eh immer Zeit haben und dann rumheulen das es zu wenig neuen Content gibt... die tun mir einfach leid. Durch die ist Blizzard ja so im Stress und bringt ja immer wieder neuen Content, der nicht wie früher alle paar Monate in riesen Paketen kommt, sondern nun fast alle 2 bis 3 Wochen in kleinen Paketen. Wer soll denn da noch hinterherkommen?
Mir solls egal sein, ich genieße das Spiel und habe Spaß an der Welt und dessen Charakteren (Rollenspiel macht aus einem MMORPG viel mehr als nur stupides PvP/PvE zu betreiben) statt jeden Tag in irgendeine Ini zu rennen oder zu Raiden. Ich war in meinen 5 WoW Jahren nur einmal in Kara und auch nie im schwarzen Tempel.... und? Sterbe ich nun davon? Nein! -.-


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Vergiss es, so Leute checken das einfach nicht das sie sich damit selbst ans Bein pinkeln.



Dann sind wir ja froh, daß du den vollen Durchblick hast. LOL!


----------



## Raisershell (17. Januar 2010)

was sagen uns die letzten posts nach meinem?  bis auf 2

es liegt nicht am spiel selbst, dennoch soll das spiel geändert werden um mehr "alleine" oder in 5er gruppen zu schaffen was zuvor mit 40 25 und letztlich mit 10 spielern zu schaffen sein sollte + das dennoch alles leichter wird weil zu schwer + mehr ep + leichter ruf + zeugs für umme

merkt ihr net auf was das alles hinausläuft?

früher ahben auch leute gearbeitet und kamen zwecks job gastronomie oder schicht net als ideal on aber die gilde hat das so geregelt das das auch für die hinhaut und keiner kam sich vernachlässigt, im stichgelassen oder sonstwas vor
ich appeliere an jeden einen der das nicht mehr ermöglicht wegen zu viel egoismus
das ist ein gruppenspiel!  zumindest wahrs das mal und das ist was vielen "progamer" oder den vielspielern aufstößt

warum geht raiden dennoch in einigen gilden und zwar erfolgreich?
und nein die sind nicht alle arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die mehrheit will ja gar nicht mehr "ackern" um was zu erreichen und das ist der diskusionspunkt denn davon geht alles aus wie zu schwer, zu langdauernd, man findet eh keine leute und noch paar kleinigkeiten das sich aber zusammen eben soweit auswirkte das das spiel ehrlichgesagt mehr und mehr zum kotzen wird weil:

innis gehn in 30min mit brain afk
für die raids schaut man halt bnich so oft in die glotze nebenbei und schon klappt das
für das was hier und da etwas schwerer ist schaltet man halt doch mal für paar min sein gehirn ein und hats geschafft

aus nem spiel das einem schön forderte und endsprechend fesselte und den ehrgeiz (das  kennt ja keiner mehr) packt es nun entlich zu schaffen wurde en 3 tastenspiel mit en haufen addons die einem noch bei weitem mehr unterstützung bieten als noch vor 1 2 jahren das man eigentlich nix mehr falsch machen kann + vorgegebene taktiken, skillungen und klamottenwahl das man sich nur kopieren brauch aber  die leute schaffen es dennoch nich
man bekommt alles in den hintern geblasen + ich versteh nich wie einem so en leichtes game dann noch spass machen kann

und es soll nochleichter werden + mehr umsonst wenn ma die foren so durchschaut

was ist mit den anderen mmorpgs?  da wird nix geändert und dennoch laufen da die spieler net weg und warum?
genau, sie ahben angefangen, fanden das spiel gut und bleiben dabei solang das spiel was zu bieten hat

wow hat man das es was zu bieten hat genommen und ergo uninteressant (zunehmend)

das mit equip und loot is eben ddas resultat daraus denn jeder kanns halt bekommen ob er nun was kann oder nich dennoch is geschrei groß nach einzigartigkeit und bestimmten loots angefangen bei den drachen bis haustiere
echt lächelich dann zu kommen und zu sagen euch gehts nur um den sch.wanzvergleich


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Was heult ihr denn alle nur rum? Was war denn damals im geschmolzenen Kern soviel schwerer als in heutigen Instantzen? Meiner Meinung nach garnichts. Es war bei weitem weniger Taktik verlangt.
Auch im Pechschwingenhort wurde nicht soviel Taktik abgefragt wie in heutigen Instanzen. Vom taktischen Anspruch wurden die Instanzen eigentlich schwerer und nicht leichter. Und wenn euch das alles nicht fordert, dann löscht doch eure bescheuerten Addons runter und spielt mal ohne Taktik-Guide. Meine Fresse!


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

Taktik in heutigen Instanzen/Raids...

Es mag sein, dass man mal 5meter nach rechts oder links laufen muss, aber sry, das ganze ist und bleibt zu einfach.

Wieviele Bosse gibt es z.B. heute noch mit nem "I win" Button oder ner "I win" Fähgkeit?
Die gab es früher zu hauf.

Heute lassen sich normale DDs von viele attacken 2-3ma treffen bevor sie verrecken. Früher haben viele Attacken bei DDs/Heilern eine gewiss große heilkraft gefordert, damit der jenige net stirbt, wenn er denn zu retten war.

Rein von der Taktik war Naxxramas noch am Anspruchsvollsten. Früher hatte da auch jedes Mob noch seube Fähigkeit, damit man ja net 2 Trashmobgrps auf einma machen konnte.

Guckt man sich auch alleine die Trashmobs von früher an, hatten die es in sich. In TK gabs welche die, wenn sie nicht gebannt wurden, mit wenigen Atemzügen den Raid auseinander nehem konnten. Heute : ... Pull, pull, pull, pull... "oh sry 4Mobgrps" "Egal geht ja"

http://rpguides.de/wow/ 
Hier können sich auch alle, die sagen dass man keine Taktik brauchte oder dass es früher ja net so viel schwerer war, mal die Taktiken durchlesen.


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Raisershell schrieb:


> und es soll nochleichter werden + mehr umsonst wenn ma die foren so durchschaut
> 
> was ist mit den anderen mmorpgs? da wird nix geändert und dennoch laufen da die spieler net weg und warum?
> genau, sie ahben angefangen, fanden das spiel gut und bleiben dabei solang das spiel was zu bieten hat
> ...



Ich denke ihr sollte mal alles lesen...

ich habe bisher noch in keinem Forum gelesem wow sei zu schwer und bitte macht alle items für marken zugänglich...

ich lese immer nur wie die ganzen "puren skiller die durch die raids solo rushen" rum heulen das wow zu leicht ist.........

man kann das geeringste tset für marken kaufen ja und? den rest muss ich mir in raids zusammen farmen und hier wird immer über die "noobs" aus rnd grp geflamed wenn ihr alle so derbe pro seid geht ihr rnd? denke dazu muss man nix sagen....
würdet ihr gildenintern gehen wo liegt dann das problem?
habt ihr schon alles auf hero gelegt?die erfolge gemacht? ich denke nicht.. warum weil ihr es nicht schafft........


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr sollte mal alles lesen...
> 
> ich habe bisher noch in keinem Forum gelesem wow sei zu schwer und bitte macht alle items für marken zugänglich...
> 
> ...



Da spricht mir jemand aus dem Herzen. Genau so siehts aus.



Braamséry schrieb:


> Taktik in heutigen Instanzen/Raids...
> 
> Es mag sein, dass man mal 5meter nach rechts oder links laufen muss, aber sry, das ganze ist und bleibt zu einfach.
> 
> ...



Da brauch ich nichts lesen, weil ich bis einschließlich Naxx alles gespielt habe. Und ich bleibe dabei, früher war es nicht sonderlich viel schwerer. Durch den Kern, als auch durch den Pechschwingenhort konntest du ebenso einfach durchrushen, wenn du es erstmal drin hattest. Wir waren damals wie gesagt eine Gruppe, die auch nur sehr locker an die Sache rangegangen ist und es war kein Problem.

Naxx war knackig, keine Frage, aber sonst sehe ich da einfach keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr sollte mal alles lesen...
> 
> ich habe bisher noch in keinem Forum gelesem wow sei zu schwer und bitte macht alle items für marken zugänglich...
> 
> ...






Klos schrieb:


> Da spricht mir jemand aus dem Herzen. Genau so siehts aus.



Es ist doch so.

Wenn zu BC niemand rumgeheult hätte, hätte blizzard es auch net geändert. 
Warum etwas ändern wo alle zufrieden sind, wenn man sie mit einem neuen Konzept sogar unzufrieden machen kann.

Da MUSS also eigentlich jemand, und zwar schon ein paar Leute, geheult haben. Wenn jetzt noch jmd sagen wrde, dass es zu schwer ist würde ich ihm zur Auswahl des falschen Spiels gratulieren


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal, auf die Personen und Kommentare eingehen, die sich darüber beschweren, das unter denen, die sich so oft beschweren, häufig Leute sind, die dieses und jenes noch nicht besiegt oder abgeschlossen haben. Das hat einen ganz einfachen Grund und ist die logische Schlussfolgerung aus Unterforderung.

Durch die massiven Veränderungen der Spielmechanik und den daraus resultierenden Vereinfachungen, sind viele Spieler schlichtweg unterfordert. Erst wird noch munter mitgeraidet, aber nach einem bestimmten Punkt, geht die Luft immer mehr raus. Und irgendwann ist man einfach nurnoch demotiviert, weil es einfach keine Herausforderung mehr ist. Und dann fragt man sich, warum man überhaupt erst die und die Instanz spielen soll, wenn man doch von vorneherein schon weiss, das es keine wirkliche Herausforderung sein wird.

Und nochmal: Hardmodes ersetzen nicht das Gefühl von Bossen, die von sich aus schwer sind.


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es ist doch so.
> 
> Wenn zu BC niemand rumgeheult hätte, hätte blizzard es auch net geändert.
> Warum etwas ändern wo alle zufrieden sind, wenn man sie mit einem neuen Konzept sogar unzufrieden machen kann.
> ...



echt?
komisch also ich hab zu bc zeiten nicht so massig threads gelesen wo sich leute beschwert haben das es zu schwer sei
das einzige was ich immer wieder gelesen habe sind die leute die bt/fds/ssc geraidet haben sich beschwert haben das der ein oder andere boss zu hart wäre...

90% der leute die hier labern wow wäre zu leicht haben doch zu bc den contant erst gesehen als der große nerf vor wotlk kam


----------



## Steffus1984 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich finde auch nicht, dass jeder spiele den Endcontent sehen sollte. Es kann nicht sein, dass man n halbes Jahr Pause macht mit WoW und innerhalb einer Woche nach Wiederanfang das Equip für ICC-tauglichkeit zusammen hat, was ja, wie bekannt ist, im Moment der Endkontent ist. Das Argument, dass alle für die selbe Sache bezahlen und dann auch das Anrecht auf raiden im Endcontent haben ist hier nicht ganz Angebracht. Der Preis, den man für den Endcontent zahlt, ist meiner Meinung nach nur in ZEIT zu bemessen. So ist es bei anderen Dingen des Lebens doch auch:
"Ich zahle jeden Monat den Mitgliedsbeitrag in einem bestimmten Sportverein zum Beispiel. Mein Kumpel genauso...er hat viel Zeit zum Trainieren....schafft es in die erste Mannschaft und spielt 2 Klassen höher als ich. Denn ich trainiere nur weit weniger und spiele nur in der 2. Mannschaft.Ergo....haben wir beide den "selben Preis" bezahlt, in monetärer Hinsicht. Der große Wurf is mir dennoch nicht gelungen und unserem gemeinsamen Hobby."

Zu Klassik- und auch BC-Zeiten war dies die Regel. Ich bin selber nur ein Casual der hin und wieder mal random raidet. Im Endcontent...früher war es undenkbar, dass ich Sonnenbrunneplateau, oder den Schwarzen Tempel raide...aber mir wars klar, weil ich einfach nicht so viel Zeit damit verbracht habe mich darauf vorzubereiten (Equipmäßig und Farmen etc.) bzw. 5 Stunden raiden zu gehen am Stück.

Btw...ich wäre nicht enttäuscht, wenn Blizz wieder an ein ähnliches Niveau des Spiels rankäme...damit könnte ich grad so leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich sags nochmal: Wenn es ja sooooooooo einfach ist, dann geht doch das nächste mal in den Hardmode, schmeißt zuvor aber eure ganzen Addons runter und macht die Bosse ohne einen Guide.
Und dann würde ich mir das gerne mal anschauen ihr Pseudo-Pro's.

Wow ist meiner Meinung nach im Moment gut so, wie es ist. Zumindest im Bereich PvE. Du kannst dich ne gute Zeit damit beschäftigen, irgendwelche Innis zu raiden. Nicht viel mehr und aber auch nicht viel weniger, als damals auch. Und ich sage auch nochmal: Wir sind damals auch zwischen 1-2mal raiden gegangen, meist aber zweimal die Woche und es hat für alles gereicht. Mehraufwand war hauptsächlich durch Forumtätigkeiten gegeben, weil man 40 Leute betreuen musste und vielleichtm noch durch Farmarbeit für irgendwelche Tränke für Resi oder was weiß ich.

Wobei Tränke farmen nichts mit Anspruch zu tun hat, sondern mit stumpfsinnigen Beschäftigungsmaßnahmen.


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal: Wenn es ja sooooooooo einfach ist, dann geht doch das nächste mal in den Hardmode, schmeißt zuvor aber eure ganzen Addons runter und macht die Bosse ohne einen Guide.
> Und dann würde ich mir das gerne mal anschauen ihr Pseudo-Pro's.
> 
> Wow ist meiner Meinung nach im Moment gut so, wie es ist. Zumindest im Bereich PvE. Du kannst dich ne gute Zeit damit beschäftigen, irgendwelche Innis zu raiden. Nicht viel mehr und aber auch nicht viel weniger, als damals auch. Und ich sage auch nochmal: Wir sind damals auch zwischen 1-2mal raiden gegangen, meist aber zweimal die Woche und es hat für alles gereicht. Mehraufwand war hauptsächlich durch Forumtätigkeiten gegeben, weil man 40 Leute betreuen musste und vielleichtm noch durch Farmarbeit für irgendwelche Tränke für Resi oder was weiß ich.
> ...



ganz genauso ist es
was war damals denn soviel schwerer...es gab noch nicht soviele spieler noch keine videoguides und und und man musste selber rum probieren heute guckt man sich n guide an hat die takke und fertig

und genau so wirds gemacht ob nun "pro" oder nicht
macht es nicht so haut die addons runter (die es damals auch noch ned gab) und bingo ihr werdet wow nicht wieder erkennen

und geht doch mal sofort die heros an ohn vorher normal zu gehen bin mal gespannt wie leicht es dann noch ist
und doch heros sind eine alternative ist mir normal zu leicht gehe ich hero und es wird schwerer schon allein weil das equip noch ned da ist....


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das mit den hardmodeservern wäre nur eine gute Idee wenn es andere Bosstaktiken wären. Sonst geht man auf nen andern Server, wenn man es bei einem Boss nicht schafft ud legt ihn kurz.
> Wenn also jeder Boss von hard/normal sich nur im Aussehen gleich würde, wäre ich auch dafür.



Hmm also das must du mit jetzt noch mal fix erkären ?


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal: Wenn es ja sooooooooo einfach ist, dann geht doch das nächste mal in den Hardmode, schmeißt zuvor aber eure ganzen Addons runter und macht die Bosse ohne einen Guide.
> Und dann würde ich mir das gerne mal anschauen ihr Pseudo-Pro's.
> 
> Wow ist meiner Meinung nach im Moment gut so, wie es ist. Zumindest im Bereich PvE. Du kannst dich ne gute Zeit damit beschäftigen, irgendwelche Innis zu raiden. Nicht viel mehr und aber auch nicht viel weniger, als damals auch. Und ich sage auch nochmal: Wir sind damals auch zwischen 1-2mal raiden gegangen, meist aber zweimal die Woche und es hat für alles gereicht. Mehraufwand war hauptsächlich durch Forumtätigkeiten gegeben, weil man 40 Leute betreuen musste und vielleichtm noch durch Farmarbeit für irgendwelche Tränke für Resi oder was weiß ich.
> ...



Und wenn man es so machen würde ? Dann würde man sich den Boss künstlich schwerer machen, indem man sich auf gut Deutsc, extra doof anstellt. Welcher Idiot, will den die Welt vor einem Bösewicht befreien und bindet sich vorher aber beide Arme auf den Rücken, damit es eine größere Herausforderung für ihn ist ?

Das widerspricht einfach jedweder Logik, wenn man sich einen boss unnötig schwerer macht. Denn dadurch ist der Boss an sich nicht eine größere Herausforderung oder ein größeres Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Steffus1984 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch nicht, dass jeder spiele den Endcontent sehen sollte. Es kann nicht sein, dass man n halbes Jahr Pause macht mit WoW und innerhalb einer Woche nach Wiederanfang das Equip für ICC-tauglichkeit zusammen hat, was ja, wie bekannt ist, im Moment der Endkontent ist.




Warum nicht ? WoW ist einfach nur ein SPIEL ! ^^


----------



## Todeswolf (17. Januar 2010)

*Hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich finde auch das gerade die grossen Raidinstanzen für jeden zugängig sein sollten ...zb konnten in Daoc alle bei einen Raid mit machen da war auch die Anzahl der Spieler (meist so um die 100) nich begrenzt , taktisch war das ganze nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll und es war als DD auch nicht wichtig welchen Dmg man machte der Spass war im Vordergrund und es war trozdem ein Episches Erlebnis !

Ich bin auch nicht Eurer Meinung das man einen guten Spieler an der Rüstung erkennt !! (in einer guten Rüstung muss noch lange kein guter Spieler stecken)
Genausowenig muss ein von Euch schlechter Spieler genannter, wirklich schlecht sein ? evtl. ist er einfach unerfahren und neu im Spiel und so anspruchslos wie die 5er Inis sind kann man da auch nicht wirklich was lernen !

Damit wäre ich schon bei meinen wichtigsten Punkt !
Ich finde die 5er Inis so wie sie im moment sind total langweilig und anspruchslos das liegt zum einen daran das man die Inis in 15-20 min durch hat , 
aber hauptsächlich daran das alle DD´s gleich sind , dabei könnte man gerade mit verstärkter Individualität der verschiedenen Klassen der Dmg Spierale aus den Fängen kommen , den schon jetzt könnten die Klassen mehr!	aber leider sind diese Fähigkeiten nicht notwendig und kosten den Dd´s nur Zeit und Dmg !!

Doch gerade hier könnte man die Klassen von einander wieder unterschiedlicher machen und ihnen auch wieder etwas Verantwortung geben !

Weniger Dmg dafür mehr unterschiedlichere Fähigkeiten der Klassen würde aus den Spielern wieder eine Gruppe machen , Anspruchsvoller aber auch mit mehr Spass !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Raid inis würde ich keine Marken hergeben sondern nur Drops dafür kann man in den 5er Inis in allen 70-80er Inis 1Marke für 80er normal 1/ Boss für Hc 2Marken /Boss und für die Tages ini je 2Marken noch dazu , bekommen !

Jedes solo Rpg oder auch Brettspiel ab 12Jahre ist um ein vielfaches anspruchsvoller und taktisch fordernder als WoW wie es im moment ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denke Blizz kann den Spielern ruhig mehr zutraun ...Pokern können auch fast alle und das ist taktisch schwieriger !!


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wenn man es so machen würde ? Dann würde man sich den Boss künstlich schwerer machen, indem man sich auf gut Deutsc, extra doof anstellt. Welcher Idiot, will den die Welt vor einem Bösewicht befreien und bindet sich vorher aber beide Arme auf den Rücken, damit es eine größere Herausforderung für ihn ist ?
> 
> Das widerspricht einfach jedweder Logik, wenn man sich einen boss unnötig schwerer macht. Denn dadurch ist der Boss an sich nicht eine größere Herausforderung oder ein größeres Erfolgserlebnis.



Hmmm also wenn du dir ein Spiel im Laden kaufst stellst du es auch auf den leichtesten Modus und wirfst sämtliche Cheats an weil das am effektivsten ist ?


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Hmmm also wenn du dir ein Spiel im Laden kaufst stellst du es auch auf den leichtesten Modus und wirfst sämtliche Cheats an weil das am effektivsten ist ?



Ich bitte dich, willst du jetzt irgendwelche Strategiespiele mit einem MMORPG vergleichen ? Ich hätte dich für schlauer gehalten.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, willst du jetzt irgendwelche Strategiespiele mit einem MMORPG vergleichen ? Ich hätte dich für schlauer gehalten.



Ich seh da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Enyalios (17. Januar 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> echt?
> komisch also ich hab zu bc zeiten nicht so massig threads gelesen wo sich leute beschwert haben das es zu schwer sei
> das einzige was ich immer wieder gelesen habe sind die leute die bt/fds/ssc geraidet haben sich beschwert haben das der ein oder andere boss zu hart wäre...



Fragt man sich doch glatt in welchem Forum du zu der Zeit warst. So Threads gabs massig - zumindest im offiziellem Forum. Und das Bosse zu hart waren jammerten nur genau die Leute die sich jetzt über den Epicregen freuen während sie in der Hängematte liegen.

Und wenn ihr euch schon um das Beispiel MC bemüht:

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern an den Jubel im TS als wir dort wieder einen Firstkill hatten. 
Zum Vergleich, wie war das im Lootking-Naxx ?


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ich seh da keinen Unterschied.



Äpfel und Bananen.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Hmm also das must du mit jetzt noch mal fix erkären ?



Es kam ja die idee von hardmodeservern auf.

Also mal ein beispiel:

PDK wäre auf einigen Servern nur im hardmode verfügbar.
Wenn man sauf einem solchen Spielt, jedoch bei einem Boss, sagen wir bei den twins, immer wieder scheitert, geht man einfach auf einen normalen server und guckt sich das da mal an.
Viel ändert sich ja nicht.

Man müsste von daher eine komplett andere, nicht abschaubare Taktik machen.


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, willst du jetzt irgendwelche Strategiespiele mit einem MMORPG vergleichen ? Ich hätte dich für schlauer gehalten.



kann es sein das du nict verstehst was der ein oder andere hier aussagen möchte?

ich möchte mal ein vergleich ziehen

du kaufst dir ein ego shooter und ziehst dir dafür ein programm das dir sagt wann der gegner schiesst wäre das ein cheat?

ja wäre es und es macht das spiel um ein riesiges stück leichter

und das machen einigie addons bei wow nun mal auch 

würde man nun einmal nicht den taktikguide benutzen und keine addons wie dbm würde man sich das spiel nicht künstlich schwer machen....

benutzt du bei cs auc n aimbot um es dir nicht künstlich schwer zu machen?


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> kann es sein das du nict verstehst was der ein oder andere hier aussagen möchte?
> 
> ich möchte mal ein vergleich ziehen
> 
> ...



Man kann doch nicht Addons mit Cheats oder Bots vergleichen. Bei Strategiespielen ist die Schwierigkeit meistens von sich aus gegeben, komtm natürlich auf das Spiel an. Man hat die Möglichkeit, es sich mit Bots oder Cheats leichter zu machen.

Bei WoW ist es im Moment so, das es zu leicht ist, für viele offenbar. Addons waren eigentlich schon immer ein bestandteil von WoW und sie verschaffen keine unmittelbaren Vorteile, wie z.B. Cheats, sondern dienen nur für eine bessere Übersicht oder Timing. Addons, die anderen große Vorteile einbringen, werden von Blizzard verboten.

Die Addons zählen nicht zum Spielinhalt. Es geht hier einzig und alleine um den Spielinhalt. Genau so wie bei CS ein Aimbot nicht zum Spielinhalt zählt.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es kam ja die idee von hardmodeservern auf.
> 
> Also mal ein beispiel:
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn man aber dann sieht, dass hier einige eine "künstliche" Erhöhung des Schwierigkeitsgrads (sei es durch Hardmodes oder dem Verzicht auf Addons) nicht als Alternative zu exklusiven Pro-Raids sehen, kann man wohl annehmen, dass solche Server chronisch unterbevölkert wären. Und es wird wieder einmal klar, dass das eigentliche Problem die ganzen "Noobs" sind, die mit T9 rumrennen.


----------



## Roxen (17. Januar 2010)

ich finde deine idee echt gut , denn man bekommt das gear einfach nur noch hinter hergeschmissen 
also finde ich auch das "gute" spieler belohnt werden sollten ( mit besserem gear ) als leute die z.b einmal die woche für nur ne stunde onkommen


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man aber dann sieht, dass hier einige eine "künstliche" Erhöhung des Schwierigkeitsgrads (sei es durch Hardmodes oder dem Verzicht auf Addons) nicht als Alternative zu exklusiven Pro-Raids sehen, kann man wohl annehmen, dass solche Server chronisch unterbevölkert wären. Und es wird wieder einmal klar, dass das eigentliche Problem die ganzen "Noobs" sind, die mit T9 rumrennen.



Da wo ich gespielt habe ist es nicht chonisch unterbevölkert.

Also was die Idee, die nicht von mir direkt stammt, betrifft sollte es klar sein was ich meine.

Die ganzen Noobs mit T9 kommen wodurch? Durch das vermasselte Markensystem und RANDOM-RAIDS. Ich weiß ja net, aber wären die net da, weil es ohne Gilde/Stamm nicht ginge, hätten wir hier keine Probleme mehr den Schwierigkeitsgrad betreffend. Und das Problem sind nicht die Noobs mit T9. Das Problem ist Blizzard mit der falschen Richtung.


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht Addons mit Cheats oder Bots vergleichen. Bei Strategiespielen ist die Schwierigkeit meistens von sich aus gegeben, komtm natürlich auf das Spiel an. Man hat die Möglichkeit, es sich mit Bots oder Cheats leichter zu machen.
> 
> Bei WoW ist es im Moment so, das es zu leicht ist, für viele offenbar. Addons waren eigentlich schon immer ein bestandteil von WoW und sie verschaffen keine unmittelbaren Vorteile, wie z.B. Cheats, sondern dienen nur für eine bessere Übersicht oder Timing. Addons, die anderen große Vorteile einbringen, werden von Blizzard verboten.
> 
> Die Addons zählen nicht zum Spielinhalt. Es geht hier einzig und alleine um den Spielinhalt. Genau so wie bei CS ein Aimbot nicht zum Spielinhalt zählt.



healbot und dbm machen das spiel also nicht einfacher?


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Roxen schrieb:


> ich finde deine idee echt gut , denn man bekommt das gear einfach nur noch hinter hergeschmissen
> also finde ich auch das "gute" spieler belohnt werden sollten ( mit besserem gear ) als leute die z.b einmal die woche für nur ne stunde onkommen



Ein Spieler, der pro Woche ne Stunde on kommt, dürfte wohl nicht vor Cata T9 haben. Aktuell ist T10. 
Im Prinzip ist es genau so, wie du es forderst. Viel- und Gutspieler haben ihre Ausrüstung aus ICC bzw PdoK(Hero), alle anderen haben T9 und können, so sie denn einen Raid haben, dann auch nach ICC, ohne erst Naxx, Ulduar, ect machen zu müssen.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> healbot und dbm machen das spiel also nicht einfacher?



*Die Addons zählen nicht zum Spielinhalt. Es geht hier einzig und alleine um den Spielinhalt. Genau so wie bei CS ein Aimbot nicht zum Spielinhalt zählt.*


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht Addons mit Cheats oder Bots vergleichen. Bei Strategiespielen ist die Schwierigkeit meistens von sich aus gegeben, komtm natürlich auf das Spiel an. Man hat die Möglichkeit, es sich mit Bots oder Cheats leichter zu machen.
> 
> Bei WoW ist es im Moment so, das es zu leicht ist, für viele offenbar. Addons waren eigentlich schon immer ein bestandteil von WoW und sie verschaffen keine unmittelbaren Vorteile, wie z.B. Cheats, sondern dienen nur für eine bessere Übersicht oder Timing. Addons, die anderen große Vorteile einbringen, werden von Blizzard verboten.
> 
> Die Addons zählen nicht zum Spielinhalt. Es geht hier einzig und alleine um den Spielinhalt. Genau so wie bei CS ein Aimbot nicht zum Spielinhalt zählt.



sag ma liest du auch was du selbst schreibst? lese dir noch mal dein 1. satz durch

der spielinhalt von wow ist doch gegeben und dank zb dbm macht man es sich doch einfacher ....
und wenn du nicht wüsstest wann der boss welche fähigkeit einsetzt dann wäre wow auch nicht so leicht...


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es kam ja die idee von hardmodeservern auf.
> 
> Also mal ein beispiel:
> 
> ...



Also sry aber das ist ja wohl mal Unsinn hoch 3 wenn mans auf nem Hardmodserver nicht schafft ist einfach der Progress geblockt und gut ^^


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Da wo ich gespielt habe ist es nicht chonisch unterbevölkert.


Du spielst ja auch nicht auf einen Hardmoderealm




Braamséry schrieb:


> Also was die Idee, die nicht von mir direkt stammt, betrifft sollte es klar sein was ich meine.


Die Idee, wobei ich keine Urheberansprüche geltend mache, kommt von mir bzw hab ich das vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben. Was ich ebenfalls dort geschrieben habe, ist, dass diese Realms unterbevölkert bzw nicht akzeptiert werden würden. Jedenfalls nicht von vielen derer, die sich über die Einfachheit von WoW beschweren. 



Braamséry schrieb:


> Die ganzen Noobs mit T9 kommen wodurch? Durch das vermasselte Markensystem und RANDOM-RAIDS. Ich weiß ja net, aber wären die net da, weil es ohne Gilde/Stamm nicht ginge, hätten wir hier keine Probleme mehr den Schwierigkeitsgrad betreffend. Und das Problem sind nicht die Noobs mit T9. Das Problem ist Blizzard mit der falschen Richtung.


Nur mal zur Klärung: Ich hab kein Problem T9 für Marken.
Ob Blizzard in die falsche Richtung geht, werden wir daran sehen, wie sich Cata verkauft oder wenn Blizz wieder einmal Accountzahlen bekannt gibt. Wenn ihr allerdings nur konsequenzlos in irgendwelchen Foren rum jammert, bestärkt ihr Blizzard in ihrem Kurs, da sie es nicht an einem Rückgang der Kunden spüren, dass was falsch läuft.
Also hopp hopp Zeichen setzen und Account kündigen.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> sag ma liest du auch was du selbst schreibst? lese dir noch mal dein 1. satz durch
> 
> der spielinhalt von wow ist doch gegeben und dank zb dbm macht man es sich doch einfacher ....
> und wenn du nicht wüsstest wann der boss welche fähigkeit einsetzt dann wäre wow auch nicht so leicht...



Okay, nochmal langsam für dich:

WoW ist ein MMORPG. Dort gibt es im Normalfall keine Cheats oder Bots. Leute, die sie verwenden werden schnell rausgeschmissen. Das ist schonmal der erste Punkt. Der 2. Punkt ist, das man die Spielmechaniken eines MMORPG's nicht mit einem Ego - Shooter vergleichen kann, indem man oft ohne Bedenken Cheats und Bots einsetzen kann.

Der 3. Punkt ist, das man sich mit Addons etwas extra zum Spiel dazu lädt. Es betrifft NICHT den Spielinhalt an sich. Es mag sein, das das Spiel durch diverse Addons erheblich verleichtert wird, doch kann dies jeder für sich selber entscheiden, da die Addons KEIN Spielinhalt sind.

Hardmodes SIND Spielinhalt und somit automatisch Teil, der Momentanen Spielmechanik und das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht Addons mit Cheats oder Bots vergleichen. Bei Strategiespielen ist die Schwierigkeit meistens von sich aus gegeben, komtm natürlich auf das Spiel an. Man hat die Möglichkeit, es sich mit Bots oder Cheats leichter zu machen.



Es spricht nichts dagegen ein Singelplayergame im einfachsten Modus mit Chaets zu spielen, wenn DIR das spass macht WoW spielst DU ja genauso und heulst uns hier die Ohren voll das alles zu einfach ist.


Und ich seh auch keien Unterschied zwischen normalem Spiel und Onlinespiel ausser das man da nicht Ceaten sollte aber, wenn ich mir nen einfacheren Schwierigkeitsgrad einstelle und dafür noch weniger bekommen als die anderen seh ich nicht das da jemand nen direkten Nachteil draus hat.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, nochmal langsam für dich:
> 
> WoW ist ein MMORPG. Dort gibt es im Normalfall keine Cheats oder Bots. Leute, die sie verwenden werden schnell rausgeschmissen. Das ist schonmal der erste Punkt. Der 2. Punkt ist, das man die Spielmechaniken eines MMORPG's nicht mit einem Ego - Shooter vergleichen kann, indem man oft ohne Bedenken Cheats und Bots einsetzen kann.
> 
> ...



Also eigentlich müsste man ja annehmen, dass der Blödsinn, den du hier als Argument verkaufen möchtest, selbst dir zu peinlich wäre, aber man wird halt doch immer wieder überrascht.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Du spielst ja auch nicht auf einen Hardmoderealm
> 
> Die Idee, wobei ich keine Urheberansprüche geltend mache, kommt von mir bzw hab ich das vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben. Was ich ebenfalls dort geschrieben habe, ist, dass diese Realms unterbevölkert bzw nicht akzeptiert werden würden. Jedenfalls nicht von vielen derer, die sich über die Einfachheit von WoW beschweren.



ich würde darauf spielen, weil ich ne Herausforderung haben wollen würde. Jedoch stimmt es schon,d ass viele den Schwanz ganz ganz schnell einziehen würden. 



MrGimbel schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Klärung: Ich hab kein Problem T9 für Marken.
> Ob Blizzard in die falsche Richtung geht, werden wir daran sehen, wie sich Cata verkauft oder wenn Blizz wieder einmal Accountzahlen bekannt gibt. Wenn ihr allerdings nur konsequenzlos in irgendwelchen Foren rum jammert, bestärkt ihr Blizzard in ihrem Kurs, da sie es nicht an einem Rückgang der Kunden spüren, dass was falsch läuft.
> Also hopp hopp Zeichen setzen und Account kündigen.



In "jammer" in Foren rum WEIL ich aufgehört habe. Hätte ich net aufgehört hätte ich keinen Grund zu jammern, weil die das Spiel dann net ändern würden, egal was passiert und man nicht an etwas rumjammern sollte, wenn man es doch spielt, auch wenn ALLE die BC zu cshwierig fanden und net aufgehört haben, es doch genauso gemacht habe. Das kannst du kaum wissen, deshalb nur als Information.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Also eigentlich müsste man ja annehmen, dass der Blödsinn, den du hier als Argument verkaufen möchtest, selbst dir zu peinlich wäre, aber man wird halt doch immer wieder überrascht.



Ein dämliches Argument ist besser als garkein Argument, stimmts ? Denn du hast scheinbar keines.


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ein dämliches Argument ist besser als garkein Argument, stimmts ? Denn du hast scheinbar keines.



ein dummes argument ist besser als garkeins ja ne ist klar 
oder ist vll doch so das ein dummes argument einen eher ins abseits schiesst?


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Fasor schrieb:


> ein dummes argument ist besser als garkeins ja ne ist klar
> oder ist vll doch so das ein dummes argument einen eher ins abseits schiesst?



Immer noch kein Gegenargument.


----------



## Noldan (17. Januar 2010)

Ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben, möchte ich mich trotzdem mal kurz äußern.

Ich persönliche ordne mich in die Kategorie zwischen Casual und Progressraider ein. Da ich in Schichten arbeite fehlt mir leider die Möglichkeit in einer Raidgilde unterzukommen und somit mit "gleichgesinnten" den Content zu raiden.
Mir bleibt also nur die Möglichkeit mich einem Randomraid anzuschließen.

Und da muss ich sagen, dass der aktuelle Content (im 25er) eigentlich nicht schaffbar ist. Ich habe zum Beispiel noch keinen Randomraid gesehen, der Modermiene und Fauldarm mal eben im Vorbeigehen umgehaun hat. Im 10er mag das anders sein aber auch da glaube ich kaum, dass ein normaler Randomraid den Professor in seiner jetzigen Form knacken kann.

Sicherlich wird da auch wieder irgendwann die die große Nerfkeule geschwungen aber bis dahin bleibt das wohl erstmal nur den Raidgilden vorbehalten den Prof. in die Knie zu zwingen.

Ich denke auch,dass die andere Flügel sicherlich noch ein wenig anspruchsvoller sein werden. Von daher kann ich das gejammer von wegen "alles zu leicht" nur bedingt nachvollziehen.

Ich glaube dass nicht jeder 0815 Möchtegern Pro ICC in seiner jetzigen Form clear bekommen wird, genauso wie die wenigsten Casuals Ulduar incl. Algalon down haben.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ein dämliches Argument ist besser als garkein Argument, stimmts ? Denn du hast scheinbar keines.


Ne, eigentlich ist ein dämliches Argument nicht besser als gar keins. Zu einem dämlichen Argument greift man, wenn man kein gutes hat, um seine Position zu vertreten. 
Ich hab kein Argument gebracht, weil Orgoron dir schon erklärt hat, dass Addons und Taktikguides die Raids einfacher machen. Des Weiteren sind für dich Hardmodes ja auch keine annehmbare Möglichkeit WoW anspruchsvoller zu machen, weil das wäre für dich ja so, als ob man "mit auf dem Rücken zusammen gebundenen Armen spielen würde".


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ne, eigentlich ist ein dämliches Argument nicht besser als gar keins. Zu einem dämlichen Argument greift man, wenn man kein gutes hat, um seine Position zu vertreten.
> Ich hab kein Argument gebracht, weil Orgoron dir schon erklärt hat, dass Addons und Taktikguides die Raids einfacher machen. Des Weiteren sind für dich Hardmodes ja auch keine annehmbare Möglichkeit WoW anspruchsvoller zu machen, weil das wäre für dich ja so, als ob man "mit auf dem Rücken zusammen gebundenen Armen spielen würde".



1. Kann ich nicht erkennen, was an meinem Argument dämlich sein soll
2. Hast du auch keinen Grund genannt, warum das denn so sein sollte
3. Habe ich das auch geschrieben, das Addons ein Spiel erleichtern, aber mein Gegenargument umgeht ihr ja ziemlich ungeschickt, indem ihr es als Blödsinn abstempelt. Wenn man keine Gegenargumente mehr hat, greift man eben auf Flames zurück.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> 3. Habe ich das auch geschrieben, das Addons ein Spiel erleichtern, aber mein Gegenargument umgeht ihr ja ziemlich ungeschickt, indem ihr es als Blödsinn abstempelt. Wenn man keine Gegenargumente mehr hat, greift man eben auf Flames zurück.


Dein Gegenargument war, dass Addons nicht zum Spielinhalt gehören, den du als zu leicht empfindest. Worauf vorgeschlagen wurde, das ganze ohne Addons und Taktikguides zu machen, was du ja ablehnst wegen Armen und Rücken und so.
Also fassen wir mal zusammen:
- Addons und Guides machen das Spiel einfacher
- das Spiel empfindest du als zu leicht 
- auf Addons und Guides zu verzichten, würde nichts am Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern

Genau das hab ich als Blödsinn bezeichnet


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, nochmal langsam für dich:
> 
> WoW ist ein MMORPG. Dort gibt es im Normalfall keine Cheats oder Bots. Leute, die sie verwenden werden schnell rausgeschmissen. Das ist schonmal der erste Punkt. Der 2. Punkt ist, das man die Spielmechaniken eines MMORPG's nicht mit einem Ego - Shooter vergleichen kann, indem man oft ohne Bedenken Cheats und Bots einsetzen kann.
> 
> ...




O.K: das mit den Ceats und so ist ein Beispiel das sicher irgenwo hinkt weil ich mal versuchen wollte auch Dir einfach mal auseinanderzusetzen was Sache ist.

Ich denk mal 80 % der Spieler oder mehr haben PDK 25 nur im normalmode gemacht 15 % im Hardmode wovon unter 5 % Anub down haben und 5% flennen hier im Forum rum.

Und diese 95 % sind einfach nur zufrieden und Glücklich und genau das ist der Sinn eins Spieles.

Ich hab auch ne Ochsentour durch Naxx teilweise Ulduar PDK usw usw durch und das gleiche bekommt ein 80er jetzt in 14 Tagen na und mir doch Wayne ICH hab bei der Ochsentour spass gehabt und alles andere ist doch eh Rille.


UND DEINEN EISENBESCHLAGENEN PROTO HAST DU NOCH IMMER NICHT GEPOSTET !!!!


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Dein Gegenargument war, dass Addons nicht zum Spielinhalt gehören, den du als zu leicht empfindest. Worauf vorgeschlagen wurde, das ganze ohne Addons und Taktikguides zu machen, was du ja ablehnst wegen Armen und Rücken und so.
> Also fassen wir mal zusammen:
> - Addons und Guides machen das Spiel einfacher
> - das Spiel empfindest du als zu leicht
> ...



Dann bezeichne ich es als Blödsinn, soviel Blödsinn in angeblichen Blödsinn hinein zu interpretieren und den Blödsinn so hinzubiegen, das es dadurch erst recht blöd wirkt. Na das ist doch mal ein Satz. *g*

Jetzt Ernsthaft:

Wenn du es so willst, kannst du dir gleich jeden Text so hinbiegen, das er dir passt und sonst irgendwas hinein interpretieren. Denn das, was du da schreibst, habe ich nicht geschrieben. Du verstehst meine Argumentation nur einfach nicht. Addons machen das Spiel leichter, ja das stimmt. Sogut wie jeder benutzt sie, auch das stimmt. Sie gehören nicht zum Spiel selber, auch das stimmt.

Wenn man Addons und Taktikguides weglassen würde, hätte das den gleichen Effekt wie Hardmodes, man macht es sich künstlich schwerer. Addons sind sozusagen ein Standart in WoW. Ich kritisiere, das die Bosse nicht VON SICH AUS schwer sind, sondern das man sie sich mittels Hardmodes eben selber schwieriger macht. Den früher musste man auch nicht irgend etwas weglassen oder sich einemn Arm auf den Rücken binden, damit man mal ein bisschen gefordert wird.

Desweiteren habe ich nicht behauptet, das Addons nichts am Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern, dennoch sind sie völlig aus dem eigentlichen Diskussionsthema rausgerissen, weil es eben um die Spielinhalte selber geht. Doch das scheinst du nicht zu begreifen, Addons spielen überhaupt keine Rolle in dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> O.K: das mit den Ceats und so ist ein Beispiel das sicher irgenwo hinkt weil ich mal versuchen wollte auch Dir einfach mal auseinanderzusetzen was Sache ist.
> 
> Ich denk mal 80 % der Spieler oder mehr haben PDK 25 nur im normalmode gemacht 15 % im Hardmode wovon unter 5 % Anub down haben und *5% flennen hier im Forum rum.*
> 
> ...



Ich gebe es auf. Mit solchen Leuten macht es einfach keinen Sinn, eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu führen. Deswegen werde ich deine Posts von nun an nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Durch dein Protodrachen Argument, hast du mir deine Ignoranz und dein Unverständnis im Übrigen eindeutig bestätigt.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf. Mit solchen Leuten macht es einfach keinen Sinn, eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu führen. Deswegen werde ich deine Posts von nun an nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Durch dein Protodrachen Argument, hast du mir deine Ignoranz und dein Unverständnis im Übrigen eindeutig bestätigt.



Danke die Blumen kann ich nur zurückgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann halt nicht verstehen warum dir alles zu einfach ist aber warum du sowas vergleichsweise mittlerweile einfaches wie den Proto noch nicht hast.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf. Mit solchen Leuten macht es einfach keinen Sinn, eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu führen. Deswegen werde ich deine Posts von nun an nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Durch dein Protodrachen Argument, hast du mir deine Ignoranz und dein Unverständnis im Übrigen eindeutig bestätigt.


Naja, ganz unrecht hat er nicht, jedenfalls mit seinen 5%. Das was mich immer so nervt, ist folgendes:
Es wird von eurer Fraktion immer behauptet, dass ALLE (oder mindestens die meisten) durch den Endcontent rushen, dass ALLE in 2 Tagen T9 zusammen farmen und dass ALLE mit der Situation in WoW unzufrieden wären. Und genau das ist nicht der Fall! Ich glaube, dass es hier auf Buffed immer die selben 10 Leute sind (die ich sogar aufzählen könnte), diese behaupten aber für die Mehrheit zu sprechen. Und die Mehrheit ist mit WoW einfach nur zufrieden bzw nicht sonderlich angepisst, weil diese dann einfach aufhören würden.
Die meisten Leute nehmen WoW einfach als das was es ist: Ein Spiel, das man solange spielt solange es Spass macht.

Aber egal, ich werd jetzt erstmal was essen und dann ne Runde World of Noobcraft zocken


----------



## Fasor (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann bezeichne ich es als Blödsinn, soviel Blödsinn in angeblichen Blödsinn hinein zu interpretieren und den Blödsinn so hinzubiegen, das es dadurch erst recht blöd wirkt. Na das ist doch mal ein Satz. *g*
> 
> Jetzt Ernsthaft:
> 
> ...



es geht doc darum das sich einige beschwere es sei zu leicht der größteteil der community aber zufriedenist

du hast die möglichkeit durchs weglassen von guides und addons und durch die hardmode es dir persönlich schwere zu gestalten aber das willst du nicht..

vergleich es mit einem sologame das kannst du auch zwischen leicht,mittel und schwer wählen

ist es dein pech wenn du dein spiel spass, der ja durch ein schwerern contant kommt, nicht durch hardmodes oder das weglassen von addons erhöen willst und hast kein grund dich zu beschweren es sei zu leicht!

es muss schwer sein in einer welt zu leben wo ausser einem selbst niemand anders einen versteht mhh?


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Naja, ganz unrecht hat er nicht, jedenfalls mit seinen 5%. Das was mich immer so nervt, ist folgendes:
> Es wird von eurer Fraktion immer behauptet, dass ALLE (oder mindestens die meisten) durch den Endcontent rushen, dass ALLE in 2 Tagen T9 zusammen farmen und dass ALLE mit der Situation in WoW unzufrieden wären. Und genau das ist nicht der Fall! Ich glaube, dass es hier auf Buffed immer die selben 10 Leute sind (die ich sogar aufzählen könnte), diese behaupten aber für die Mehrheit zu sprechen. Und die Mehrheit ist mit WoW einfach nur zufrieden bzw nicht sonderlich angepisst, weil diese dann einfach aufhören würden.
> Die meisten Leute nehmen WoW einfach als das was es ist: Ein Spiel, das man solange spielt solange es Spass macht.
> 
> Aber egal, ich werd jetzt erstmal was essen und dann ne Runde World of Noobcraft zocken



Ich zähle mich zu überhaupt keiner Fraktion. Ich spiel mal so und mal so. Nur um das Mal klar zu stellen. Mich würde die Einfachheit von WOTLK garnicht stören, wenn sie die Community nicht so spalten würde. Und mit irgendwelchen Prozentzahlen hier um sich zu schmeißen, wievielen es gefällt und nicht ist einfach nur dumm, weil dafür wenn überhaupt Blizzard Zahlen hat.

Und auch du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, das man auch Kritik an einem Spiel üben kann, ohne alles Scheiße zu finden, aber ich sehe, ich rede gegen Wände.


----------



## Noldan (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und auch du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, das man auch Kritik an einem Spiel üben kann, ohne alles Scheiße zu finden, aber ich sehe, ich rede gegen Wände.



Das mit der Kritik sollte ja in den meisten Fällen eher produktiv sein aber die meiste Kritik hier im Forum ist i.d.R. sehr unsachlich (fühl dich damit jetzt nicht angesprochen)

Dadurch entsteht halt dieser Zwist, dass sämtliche Kritik als gejammer aufegfasst wird, da es in 90 % der Fälle auch nur gejammer ist.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wenn man es so machen würde ? Dann würde man sich den Boss künstlich schwerer machen, indem man sich auf gut Deutsc, extra doof anstellt. Welcher Idiot, will den die Welt vor einem Bösewicht befreien und bindet sich vorher aber beide Arme auf den Rücken, damit es eine größere Herausforderung für ihn ist ?
> 
> Das widerspricht einfach jedweder Logik, wenn man sich einen boss unnötig schwerer macht. Denn dadurch ist der Boss an sich nicht eine größere Herausforderung oder ein größeres Erfolgserlebnis.



Dein Kommentar widerspricht jedweder Logik. Wenn du dir die Guides zu den Bossen besorgst, dann ist das für mich so, wie wenn ich mir vor einer Schulaufgabe nen Spicker schreibe und im nachhinein rumposaune, wie leicht die Arbeit doch war.
Es hat doch nichts damit zu tun, daß ich mir die Arme auf dem Rücken verbinde, wenn ich einen Boss ohne Guide mache. Dann suche ich doch erst die Herausforderung. Mir irgendwelche Taktiken von Leuten einzuimpfen, die den Boss irgendwann auch mal ohne irgendwelche Hilfe besiegen mussten und im Nachhinein rumheulen, daß alles viel zu leicht, daß ist für mich schwachsinnig.

Und wenn ich mir mit Addons sämtliche Arbeit abnehme, dann brauch ich auch nicht jammern. Nur weil ich keine Addons verwende, stelle ich mich nicht extra doof an, sondern verzichte auf Hilfestellung.
Und Addons stellen eine erhebliche Hilfestellung da. Du nimmst damit einen großen Teil der Schwierigkeit aus dem Kampf raus. 

Und wieso sollte der Boss dann keine größere Herausforderung sein? Wenn ich Rennfahrer bin und eine Strecke zum ersten mal fahre, dann fordert die mich mehr, als wenn ich jede Kurve schon im Schlaf kenne.

Ob es jedoch dein persönliches Erlebnis aufwerten kann hängt allein von dir ab.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht Addons mit Cheats oder Bots vergleichen. Bei Strategiespielen ist die Schwierigkeit meistens von sich aus gegeben, komtm natürlich auf das Spiel an. Man hat die Möglichkeit, es sich mit Bots oder Cheats leichter zu machen.
> 
> Bei WoW ist es im Moment so, das es zu leicht ist, für viele offenbar. Addons waren eigentlich schon immer ein bestandteil von WoW und sie verschaffen keine unmittelbaren Vorteile, wie z.B. Cheats, sondern dienen nur für eine bessere Übersicht oder Timing. Addons, die anderen große Vorteile einbringen, werden von Blizzard verboten.
> 
> Die Addons zählen nicht zum Spielinhalt. Es geht hier einzig und alleine um den Spielinhalt. Genau so wie bei CS ein Aimbot nicht zum Spielinhalt zählt.



Und das richtige Timing stellt natürlich keinen wesentlichen Faktor bei Boss-Kämpfen da. Nein, natürlich nicht. Natürlich kann man Addons nicht mit Cheats vergleichen, doch die Erleichterung durch solche ist gravierend. Da brauchst du mir echt nichts erzählen, ich hab selbst lang genug gespielt.


----------



## Suninho (17. Januar 2010)

Die Testrealms sind schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ohne Vorabtests, keine Guides bevor die Bosse live gehen, also werden in der ersten Woche sicherlich massiv weniger bosse gelegt, als wen alles schon bis ins kleinste Detail klar ist!


----------



## Kultini (17. Januar 2010)

um sich abzuheben brauch man keine anderen klamotten jediglich die beschreibung und die farbe sollte sich abheben.

beisspiel ich zock mir nen char hoch mach meine hero inis faarm mir meine marken komme an mein t9 set ran und der unterschied ist ich habe eine dunkle set farbe alle die ihr t set teile wirklich in den raids bekommen sollten hellere farben haben und um das alles nochmal hervorzuheben sollte in der item beschreibung : ausm raid oder vom vendor. drinstehen mehr nicht somit kommt jeder anseine stats die erbrauch um dabei zusein aber die sogenannten progamer oder wie sie sich auch immer beschreiben haben ihre abgehobene darstellung ihres cahrs und könne wieder poesen wie früher XD


ich selber bin es überdrüssig mich den täglichen stress auszzusetzen mein equip ständig verbessern zu wollen nur um an einen total überflüssigen gearscore wert zu kommen nur um dann feststellen zu müssen das 24 andere ihn zwar haben aber mit dem equip nicht den möglich dmg heal oder aggro aufzubauen.


mitlerweile hab ich mich damit abgefunden meine 4 80ger eingemottet und eine 60ger gilde aufgebaut die trotz des ganzen gepatches am game immernoch ihre probs hat in 60ger raids ja ich muss zugeben bäöh wozu gehst du da rein wen man mit 5 80gern mc clearen kann. aber genau das ist ja der reiz am spiel ich und meine leute wollen herausforerung wir wollen wipen wir wollen uns freuen das wir nach drei wochen an majordomus endlich weiter zu raggi können um uns an ihm zu messen kalr es ist relativ leicht geworden da wir die talentbäume voll nutzen und auch einige bc items nurtzen aber die herausforderung ist immernoch da wen man mit lvl 60 die taktiken nicht kennt ist es immernoch schwer und ums noch schwere zu machen nehm ich manchmal auch einfach nur 30 60ger mit anstatt 40.

man kann es sich halt auch selber schwerer machen und genau das ist es was blizz und nicht mehr gibt wozu soll ich mir es antun ständig mein equip zu verbessern nur damit ich mit den anderen mithalten kann? ich kann von mir aus behaupten das ich nicht leicht an mein equip komme ich habe keine lust durch inis in 20 min zu rushen ständig im stress zu sein nur um dann zu sehen scheiße da war wieder jemand besser als ich und hat besseres equip. 

nunja das war wiedereinmal mein sinnfreier beitrag ich bin dan mal beim bwl raid erstelllen und wünsche allen hier noch einen schönen sonntag abend.

P.s.: wer meinen link mal anschauen mag hier ist er
http://eu.wowarmory....ringer&cn=Saimi


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar widerspricht jedweder Logik. Wenn du dir die Guides zu den Bossen besorgst, dann ist das für mich so, wie wenn ich mir vor einer Schulaufgabe nen Spicker schreibe und im nachhinein rumposaune, wie leicht die Arbeit doch war.
> Es hat doch nichts damit zu tun, daß ich mir die Arme auf dem Rücken verbinde, wenn ich einen Boss ohne Guide mache. Dann suche ich doch erst die Herausforderung. Mir irgendwelche Taktiken von Leuten einzuimpfen, die den Boss irgendwann auch mal ohne irgendwelche Hilfe besiegen mussten und im Nachhinein rumheulen, daß alles viel zu leicht, daß ist für mich schwachsinnig.
> 
> Und wenn ich mir mit Addons sämtliche Arbeit abnehme, dann brauch ich auch nicht jammern. Nur weil ich keine Addons verwende, stelle ich mich nicht extra doof an, sondern verzichte auf Hilfestellung.
> ...



Ich gebs auf.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf.



Ist auch besser so. Mit Leuten, die nur ihre eigenen Aussagen als sinnvoll betrachten und alles andere als Blödsinn hinstellen, lässt sich ohnehin nicht diskutieren.


----------



## WoWAlpha (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann soviel sagen: In Cataclysm wird sich das wieder ändern.
Es wird wieder ähnlich BC, dass man als Casual einige Raids sehen kann aber irgendwann hört es auf. 
am Beispiel von BC:
Karazahn konnte jede Random Gruppe machen und SSC und TE konnte man mit guten Gruppen auch noch Random schaffen, aber dann war auch Schluss.
So wird das in Cataclysm auch wieder so sein. 
Zum Thema: Ich will Arthas nicht töten:
Arthas wird NICHT STERBEN! Wenn man ihn auf 10% hat wird ein Cinematic eingespeilt (ähnlich Wrathgate) in dem man sieht wie Arthas zu Boden geht und Bolvar die krone des Lichkönigs an sich nimmt. Arthas wird überleben und entschuldigt sich dafür was er unter Kontrolle von Ner'zhul alles getan hat


----------



## Shaila (17. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so. Mit Leuten, die nur ihre eigenen Aussagen als sinnvoll betrachten und alles andere als Blödsinn hinstellen, lässt sich ohnehin nicht diskutieren.



Habe ich nirgends geschrieben oder behauptet. Ist auch nicht so. Aber bevor du hier irgendetwas über mich behauptest, solltest du vorher meinen Post lesen und auch verstehen. Denn mit deinem Post, sagst du das Gegenteil von dem aus, was ich geschrieben habe. Aber nicht ich bin hier derjenige, der sich Ignorant hinstellt, sondern du. Wenn man den Punkt, auf den ich hinaus will immer wieder konsequent ignoriert, dann stelle ich das in der Tat als blödsinig hin.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Also ich kann soviel sagen: In Cataclysm wird sich das wieder ändern.
> Es wird wieder ähnlich BC, dass man als Casual einige Raids sehen kann aber irgendwann hört es auf.
> am Beispiel von BC:
> Karazahn konnte jede Random Gruppe machen und SSC und TE konnte man mit guten Gruppen auch noch Random schaffen, aber dann war auch Schluss.
> ...



Das alles ist ungefähr so realistisch wie der Weltuntergang 2012...


----------



## WoWAlpha (17. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das alles ist ungefähr so realistisch wie der Weltuntergang 2012...



Der Closed Beta Start ist 19.2. und der Cataclysm Release ist 17.9., wer mir net glaubt soll den Jahresbericht von Blizz anschaun, da steht das release Datum!


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Habe ich nirgends geschrieben oder behauptet. Ist auch nicht so. Aber bevor du hier irgendetwas über mich behauptest, solltest du vorher meinen Post lesen und auch verstehen. Denn mit deinem Post, sagst du das Gegenteil von dem aus, was ich geschrieben habe. Aber nicht ich bin hier derjenige, der sich Ignorant hinstellt, sondern du. Wenn man den Punkt, auf den ich hinaus will immer wieder konsequent ignoriert, dann stelle ich das in der Tat als blödsinig hin.



Das gleiche machst du doch auch. Meinst du, daß allein mit deinen fett geschriebenen Satz "Addon zählen nicht zum Spielinhalt" jetzt alles andere völlig bedeutungslos ist? Das nenne ich ignorant.
Und sätze wie "ich dachte, du wärst schlauer" nenne ich arrogant.

Ich behaupte weiterhin, daß es sinnvoll wäre, alle Hilfen abzuschalten, wenn mir etwas zu leicht ist. Wäre sinnvoller, als hier rumzuheulen. 

btw. sagtest du nicht was von wegen, du gibst auf?


----------



## Yinj (17. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ICH WILL ARTHAS NICHT TÖTEN!
> 
> Ich glaube dass der Heroic Mode darin besteht ihn ohne NPC helfer zu töten, ich wäre allerdings dafür das man ihn in der normalen Version überhauptnicht töten kann, sondern er sich nur zurückzieht (änlich wie Mal´Ganis in Hdz4).
> 
> ...



Naja was hat das fürn en sinn wenn der "Schlimmste Super Assi" überlebt???? wir gehen ja grad da rein um ihn zu killen. Außerdem wo liegt der unterschied ob der Kampf endet indem du ihn tötest oder er sich nur zurück zieht???? Der Kampf wird (hoffentlich) so oder so schwer, also seh ich kein Sinn in deinem Text.

MFG Yinj


----------



## Braamséry (17. Januar 2010)

WoWAlpha schrieb:


> Der Closed Beta Start ist 19.2. und der Cataclysm Release ist 17.9., wer mir net glaubt soll den Jahresbericht von Blizz anschaun, da steht das release Datum!



Ähm, jaaaa....

Es ist unwarscheinlich, dass es so wie zu BC wird z.B.

Oder dass Arthas um Vergebung bittet und er deshalb überlebt. 

Mehr hast du nicht geschrieben. Von daher konnte ich mir nur auf das beziehen...


----------



## Xorle (17. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wenn man es so machen würde ? Dann würde man sich den Boss künstlich schwerer machen, indem man sich auf gut Deutsc, extra doof anstellt. Welcher Idiot, will den die Welt vor einem Bösewicht befreien und bindet sich vorher aber beide Arme auf den Rücken, damit es eine größere Herausforderung für ihn ist ?
> 
> Das widerspricht einfach jedweder Logik, wenn man sich einen boss unnötig schwerer macht. Denn dadurch ist der Boss an sich nicht eine größere Herausforderung oder ein größeres Erfolgserlebnis.



Tut mir leid, aber der Vergleich ist völliger Blödsinn. 
"Pro-Gamer" oder wie auch immer man diese virtuellen Helden nennen soll, wollen (wieder) mehr Herausforderungen. Richtig?

So, gleichzeitig wird gerne betont, dass es ja "früher" diese Herausforderungen gegeben hat. Die Frage ist stimmt das? War es früher wirklich herausfordernder...und wenn ja, was genau?

Classic: MC...eine hässliche Riesenhöhle mit Massen an Trashgruppen und diversen Bossen. Taktik bei Bossen, vorhanden ja, aber rudimentär, meist reines "tank and spank"...warum war es dann eine "Herausforderung"?
1. 40 Leute zusammenzukriegen
2. 40 Leute die möglichst T0-Set zusammenhaben und/oder angereichert durch Sachen aus Düsterbruch...je nach dropglück konnte allein das Monate dauern (war ca. 80 mal in Sholo (dann hab ich aufgehört zu zählen) und NIE die Mütze bekommen).
3. Wenn der Großteil endlich die normale Ausrüstung hatte, konnte es losgehen...ach, Moment, nein, Feuerresi farmen...
4. 40 Leute koordinieren...ach, shit, da waren die einzelnen Klassen ja noch verdammt unterschiedlich...wie, nur 2 Hexer heute dabei, wie soll das dann bei Garr funktionieren? Ach Mist, keinen Zwergenpriester, na hoffentlich vepeilt der Tank den Haltungswechsel nicht. Wo sind denn heute alle Jäger hin, ach, muss auch ohne Lullischuss gehen...

Das herausforderndste in Clasic war der Faktor Zeit, um überhapt zu starten, um 100mal durch die Raidinstanz zu huschen, bis die richtigen Sachen dropten (keine tokens) etc. pp...die Bosse selber waren im Vergleich zu BC und auch Wotlk von der Taktik her lächerlich...Pechschwingenhort wurde da schon interessanter, aber erst wenn genug der 40 Leute Ausrüstung aus MC hatten...Faktor Zeit...

Ach ja...guides...addons...huch, die gab es zwar auch, aber weder in der Menge, Ausführlichkeit noch nahmen sie einem wie heute jegliches eigenständige Denken ab...

Es ist einfacher geworden, ja...wegen addons, guides und der Möglichkeit schneller an Ausrüstung zu kommen. Es ist einfacher, weil es weniger Zeit kostet, weil der Zwang eine Raidini nach der anderen wochen/monatelang abzufarmen mehr oder weniger entfallen ist.

Wenn mir ein Spiel aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht (mehr) gefällt, dann spiele ich es nicht mehr! Auch in WoW habe ich Pausen gemacht immer wieder, wenn die Lust vergangen war. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als raube man manchem hier den einzigen Lebensinhalt...

Ja, auch mit weniger Zeit kann man raiden (habs in Classic, BC und zu Beginn von Wotlk auch gemacht und arbeite etc.) und auch erfolgreich, klar. Aber auch dann "nur" wenn die Bereitschaft gegeben ist, feste Zeit für ein Spiel einzuplanen. Diese Bereitschaft habe ich nicht mehr. Ich habe keine Lust mehr 2-3 die Woche an festen Terminen am Rechner sitzen zu müssen, um raiden zu können...solange es Spaß gemacht hat und der Wille dazu vorhanden war, gerne. Jetzt freue ich mich, das ich in Inis trotzdem sehen kann, ohne feste Termine. TOLL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal: Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten sein Ego ingame auszuleben und jedem zu zeifen, was fürn toller Hecht man doch ist. Der Penis ist halt etwas kleiner als früher respektive der Fallus der Durchschnittszocker ist gewachsen, dank einfacher Möglichkeiten an gutes Equip zu kommen. JA UND?
Klar ist es ein tolles Gefühl einen schweren Boss nach vielen Versuch endlich tot auf dem Boden liegen zu sehen, Herausforderungen sind aber immer noch jede Menge vorhanden, man muss sie nur nutzen...aber da ist jammern halt einfacher, dann braucht man sich nicht eizugestehen, das diese Herausforderungen wieder zu schwer sind...


----------



## Der Germane (17. Januar 2010)

Okay vorweg ich bin kein Progamer .. is ja auch egal.

Ich habe mit tbc angefangen und habe mich bis zum Bt / Hyal hoch gespielt.

Selbst zu BC hatte man nach einem Gilden First Kill dieses JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA gefühl als der Boss endlich fiel.

Bekannte von mir haben damals nur Karazhan gesehen und gespielt selbst die sagen das es jetzt zu langweilig ist. Selbst mit T5-T6 Teilen war Kara noch witzig und intressant.

Seien wir doch mal erlich Naxx : Uhh Trashgruppen Uhh Boss Uhh nur Crap dabei. Pdk war nun auch nich der Bringer Boss , Boss , Boss uh nur Müll dabei.

Und Leute Hardmods sind kein Content ich Spiele WoW nich wegen Erfolgen sondern um Bosse fallen zu sehen aber wenn der umfällt ohne das ich überhaupt was gemacht habe ises Langweilig.

Mfg Germane

P.S Das is einfach meine meinung zum jetzigen content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ein intressanter kommentar den ich im inter net fand :

Bloodheaven 
Heute um 05:36:43 
Und auf´m Offi is das ja schon fast wie auf´m Funserver.. da haste gleich T9


----------



## Chillers (18. Januar 2010)

Suninho schrieb:


> Die Testrealms sind schuld!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist bei all dem Gehacke hier gegeneinander mal ein interessanter Gedanke, dem ich mich anschließen möchte.



Zu den Spielern, denen alles *zu leicht* geworden ist und die sich zu den Pros oder Halbpros zählen:


Wenn die Entwicklung des Spieles so sehr stört, fasst euch ein Herz und kündigt das Abo oder verlängert die gamecard nicht. Spielt etwas anderes.

Steigt erst bei cataclysm wieder ein oder besser noch...3 Monate nach release!


Ich wette, dann habt ihr erstmal wieder Herausforderungen genug und sei es nur, schnell den Anschluss wieder zu finden.

Ihr könntet euch auch untereinander messen, wer es als 1. wieder schaffte, bei Berufen oder Erfolgen aufzuschließen. Das müsstet ihr dann zwangsläufig allerdings unter euch ausmachen und die CASUALS hätten Ruhe.
Außer, es wird dann in Foren gelästert :*XY war schneller als ich!
Und das nur, weil er gleich wieder von der alten Gilde, die noch existiert, mitgezogen wurde! Ist das gerecht?*


Wäre das nicht was? Man kann so auch schön sehen, wie wichtig man selber ist/war und welche ingame-Freundschaften tatsächlich existier/t/en.


Das waren meine Gedanken zum thread und zu den posts.

Meine Meinung zum Spiel? Mir gefällt es im Moment.

edit/ Xorles post über mir hat gar nicht Unrecht. Soviel zur classicverklärung.


----------



## Doncalzone (18. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Mit Wotlk hat ja Blizzard mit ihrem neuen Konzept angefangen "bring the player not the class" (böse Zungen könnten sagen "bring the player not the skill") damit nicht nur wenige die Raids sehen, an denen sich die Entwickler die Zähne ausgebissen haben.
> ...



Seit Ulduar gibt es Equip das man nur über die Hardmodes oder zb über die Goldtokens erhalten kann. Man kann die "Progamer" an ihren Titeln wie Sternenrufer erkennen oder hat jemand schon ohne eine Raidgilde oder einer guten Stammgruppe Algalon auf Farmstatus?

Das Flugmount aus Ulduar wird man auch nur mit einer guten Raidgilde für die gesamte Gilde gefarmt bekommen, für die Erfolge bekommt man auch Flugmounts und auch Titel.

Um es nochmal in einem Satz klar zu machen: Die Titel und die Mounts sind die neuen Epics.

Viel Spass noch


----------



## Orgoron (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Seien wir doch mal erlich Naxx : Uhh Trashgruppen Uhh Boss Uhh nur Crap dabei. Pdk war nun auch nich der Bringer Boss , Boss , Boss uh nur Müll dabei.
> 
> Und Leute Hardmods sind kein Content ich Spiele WoW nich wegen Erfolgen sondern um Bosse fallen zu sehen aber wenn der umfällt ohne das ich überhaupt was gemacht habe ises Langweilig.



Also eure Logik verstehe ich nicht dann macht doch einfach keine normalmodes wenn ihr so imba seit ich denk mal Blizz hat das ganze so abgestuft das es bis ICC möglich ist.

Für mich ist das argument genauso sinnvoll als wenn ich auf nem PvE Server spiele und da die Leute vollflame ob sie zu low sind um auf nem PvP Server zu spielen.

Wenn ihr Bosse auf normal macht habt ihr NICHTS erreicht nen Boss in PDK auf normal mit ner guten Gruppe den macht mittlerweise als DD meine Oma ohne gross aufzufallen wenn ich der ne Stunde erkläre welche 5 Tasten sie drücken muss.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber der Vergleich ist völliger Blödsinn.
> "Pro-Gamer" oder wie auch immer man diese virtuellen Helden nennen soll, wollen (wieder) mehr Herausforderungen. Richtig?
> 
> So, gleichzeitig wird gerne betont, dass es ja "früher" diese Herausforderungen gegeben hat. Die Frage ist stimmt das? War es früher wirklich herausfordernder...und wenn ja, was genau?
> ...



Endlich mal jemand, der es auch so sieht. Die Taktiken früher waren lächerlich im Vergleich zu heute. Der oberste Faktor war Zeit, völlig richtig. 40 Mann wollten gebändigt werden, Tränke wollten gefarmt werden, Berufe geskillt werden, um Klamotten für Resi herstellen zu können, was wiederum hieß, Gold grinden (das machen ja vor allem Wow-Spieler so gerne, wie man im Aion-Forum sieht^^) um Rezepte zu kaufen.

Und ansonsten gab es noch das Problem, daß alle Instanzen aufeinander aufbauten. Ohne MC nix Pechschwingenhort und ohne Pechschwingenhort nix C'Thun und schließlich Naxx. Wobei wir zum Beispiel schon fast von Pechschwingenhort auf Naxx umgestiegen sind. Jetzt können Neulinge halt gleich in die Zitadelle einsteigen, nachdem sie ein bisschen Hero gefarmt haben. Na und?

Und was bestimmte Phasen von Bosskämpfen angeht, die haben wir zum Teil sogar mit der Uhr gestoppt. Da war nichts mit Addon, daß mir zu jeder Zeit auf die Sekunde sagt, was als nächtes passiert. Dennoch: Vom Movement her war der frühere Content gewiss nicht fasettenreicher als heute. Da baut Blizzard inwzischen weitaus mehr ein.


----------



## creepah (18. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Also eure Logik verstehe ich nicht dann macht doch einfach keine normalmodes wenn ihr so imba seit ich denk mal Blizz hat das ganze so abgestuft das es bis ICC möglich ist.
> 
> Für mich ist das argument genauso sinnvoll als wenn ich auf nem PvE Server spiele und da die Leute vollflame ob sie zu low sind um auf nem PvP Server zu spielen.
> 
> Wenn ihr Bosse auf normal macht habt ihr NICHTS erreicht nen Boss in PDK auf normal mit ner guten Gruppe den macht mittlerweise als DD meine Oma ohne gross aufzufallen wenn ich der ne Stunde erkläre welche 5 Tasten sie drücken muss.



Du weist schon das man z.B. erst arthas legen muss um die hardmodes in icc anzugehn? Und wieso soll ich nicht raiden bis die hardmodes verfügbar sind? Soll ich deiner meinung nach solang aufs raiden verzichten?


----------



## Braamséry (18. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Wenn die Entwicklung des Spieles so sehr stört, fasst euch ein Herz und kündigt das Abo oder verlängert die gamecard nicht. Spielt etwas anderes.
> 
> Steigt erst bei cataclysm wieder ein oder besser noch...3 Monate nach release!



Gib jmd der mit Cataclysm wideer anfängt vllt 2 Wochen zeit und er hat dank dem Markensystem sehr gutes EQ.

Und an die Taktikkritiker:

Wenn man Taktiken vergleicht sollte man sie mit allen Bossen vor wotlk vergleichen und nicht nur mit denen von Classic. Klar, MC z.B. waren jez nicht die Hammertaktiken, aber man schaue sich z.B. SSC/TK/MH oder den BT an, Maggi war dazu auch noch interessant, also solltet ihr lieber mal genauer gucken. Vor allem, weil die Taktiken in Verbindung mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad noch um einiges beeindruckender waren.

Mal zu BC Raids:

Kara hatte zwar keine hohe Schwierigkeit, dafür aber unvergleichlich gute Ideen in den Bosskämpfen.
Gruul war auch nicht die hammer Taktik aber doch nicht so einfach, wenn man mal verpeilt hat, wo man hingelaufen ist.
Maggi hatte schon eine interessante erste Phase und die zweite war dann, mit pech oder Unaufmerksamtkeit, die Wipe-Phase schlechthin. 
SSC hatte sehr originelle Kämpfe wie den von Vashj, Lurker oder Karathress, ungeachtet ihrer Schweirigkeit.
In Tk waren vor allem A'lar und Kael'thas sehr geile Kämpfe. 
In MH war jeder Kampf anders, vor allem durch die Trashmobwellen, welche immer für eine Überraschung gut sein konnten.
Im BT war jeder Boss nach den ersten 3 (Najentus, Supremus und Akama) sehr spannend und auch leicht zu versieben. Wobei die Taktiken von Supremus und Akama auch mal etwas anders waren. Da gab es dann vor allem das Requilar der Seelen, Blutschatten, den Rat der Illidari und Illidan, welche einen interessanten und spannende Fight lieferten.
In SW waren die Bosse, abgesehn vom DPS Boss Brutallus, sehr geil und auch schwer. 

Aber die Taktiken waren ja alle so dumm.

PS: Lest euch die Taktiken durch bevor ihr schlceht über sie urteilt oder guckt euch Videos an.


----------



## Russelkurt (18. Januar 2010)

vorweg: ich bin casual. mein warri trägt die komplette t9 für marken und sonst nur kram aus 5ern. die idee mit den unterschiedlichen designs find ich prinzipiel nicht schlecht, allerdings setzen (meiner erfahrung nach) 90% der raidleiter erfolge, oder hier dann eq, mit können gleich. wenn dann also ein lernfähiger casual wie ich da ankommt, der sich mühevoll die taktiken für bestimmte raids anliest oder videoguides bis zum erbrechen studiert, wird der erstmal nach den erfolgen gefragt... erfolge sind nicht da, also kein raid wodurch ich keine erfolge bekomme und weiterhin nicht in den raid kann... ein teufelskreis. meiner meinung nach haben raiden, tolles equip und erfolge nix mit können zu tun, sondern nur mit ingame-bekannten und sitzfleisch. zu viele raidleiter nehmen lieber leute mit dem tollsten eq und allen clearerfolgen mit, die sich nachher als ninjas herausstellen (sowohl die raidleitung als auch die spieler) oder als die größten noobs, die bei 90% ihrer fraktion auf dem realm auf der ignor sind. beispiel: das einzige mal, dass ich in in naxx war, lang lang ists her, hatten wir einen dd, der sich bei den bossen immer hat töten lassen, weil er keinen plan hatte, wie man sich da drin verhält. und natürlich hat er alle erfolge bekommen und sämtliches loot, worauf er bei der verteilung würfeln durfte. am ende hatte er naxx clear und ein fast komplettes t7-set mit schmuck, ringen, waffen und so kram (vielleicht übertreibe ich hier, ich weiß es nicht mehr richtig, weil der typ auch im ts mehr als genervt hat) und das nur, weil der raidleiter ein gildenkumpel von dem war >.<

das soll jetzt nicht klingen, als ob ich hier rumheule, weil ich nicht in raids komme... die allermeisten sind mir mehr als egal. mich regen nur solche spieler auf, die auf hirn in der gruppe verzichten zugunsten von erschlichenen erfolgen und gefarmtem eq, was alles nix mit können zu tun hat. oder die vollkommen unfähige leute durch raids ziehen (lassen) von gruppen die das aus spaß oder wegen der herausforderung machen und am ende merken, dass sie amtlich gef**kt wurden...

flamed mich, hasst mich, stimmt mir zu oder lasst es. mir relativ schnurz... ich wollte mir nur mal luft machen nach mehr als einem jahr kompletter ungerechtigkeit an mir und meinesgleichen!


----------



## Chillers (18. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Gib jmd der mit Cataclysm wideer anfängt vllt 2 Wochen zeit und er hat dank dem Markensystem sehr gutes EQ.



Interessant mitzubekommen, was wer schon weiss, bevor Cata ´raus ist.

Ich würde dir ans Herz legen, wieder mit WoW anzufangen. Ich denke, du würdest dich wundern, wie schwer es sein kann,anzuschließen.
Dann starte du halt cata ein halbes Jahr nach Erscheinung, wenn dich der Ansporn so reizt.
Zwischenzeitlich kannst du ja im Forum wie hier weiterhin kluge Analysen starten von dunnemals.

Mich nervst du langsam.

Aber das sind nur meine 5 Cent.


----------



## blackjoke (18. Januar 2010)

mir gehts ähnlich wie unserm TE, ich möchte arthas nicht mit einer random grp legen können.. und schon garnich zu 10!
ich empfinde die normalen versionen zu einfach.. und die hardmodes intressieren mich einfach nicht
ich kann damit einfach nichts damit anfangen

und ich finde es schade das die spieler bei vielen bossen in wotlk nicht genug gefordert wurden.. denn jetzt in icc merkt man leider wie viele leute einfache mechaniken nicht durchschauen

edit meint ich häte russelkurt mitnehmen solln der kennt sich wenigstens aus!


----------



## Braamséry (18. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Interessant mitzubekommen, was wer schon weiss, bevor Cata ´raus ist.
> 
> Ich würde dir ans Herz legen, wieder mit WoW anzufangen. Ich denke, du würdest dich wundern, wie schwer es sein kann,anzuschließen.
> Dann starte du halt cata ein halbes Jahr nach Erscheinung, wenn dich der Ansporn so reizt.
> ...



Schwer anzuschließen?
Einer aus meiner Klasse, kannst ja gerne selbst gucken wenn du willst, hat es in 3 tagen geschafft von 78-80 (wenn ich mich recht erinner) und sich dazu durch hero Inis noch gut zu equippen, wegen den Marken. 

und du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass Blizzard, wo sie so viel, und immer mehr, geld verdienen etwas ändern wird, obwohl hier und da immernoch welche nach nerfs schreien. Die würden eher weiternerfen als diese Kunden zu verlieren.


----------



## Chillers (18. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Schwer anzuschließen?
> Einer aus meiner Klasse, kannst ja gerne selbst gucken wenn du willst, hat es in 3 tagen geschafft von 78-80 (wenn ich mich recht erinner) und sich dazu durch hero Inis noch gut zu equippen, wegen den Marken.
> 
> und du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass Blizzard, wo sie so viel, und immer mehr, geld verdienen etwas ändern wird, obwohl hier und da immernoch welche nach nerfs schreien. Die würden eher weiternerfen als diese Kunden zu verlieren.



Ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen.

Komm´doch ´rück´ins Spiel, wenn es dich so unter den Nägeln juckt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann musste auch nicht Klassenkameraden so über die Schulter gucken. Entspannt die vielleicht auch.
Außer, du massierst denen die verkrampften Schultern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du solltest das alles ein wenig sportlicher sehen und wenn du helfen kannst und willst, ist das auch ein Schritt nach vorn.

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof , WoW auch nicht und BlizzAkti ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. 

Das war das Spiel von Anfang an, da saßen immer Leute, die an der Entwicklung und dem Verkauf ihr reales Geld verdienten. Man kann sich jetzt streiten, ob es gut war, dass best. Leute die Entwicklergruppe verließen oder ob die Fusion aus Spielersicht die beste war. Denke, Blizz hat selbst den enormen Erfolg nicht voraussehen können und finanziell einfach das beste draus gemacht.

Man müsste Leute wie Kaplan selber befragen können, ob sie wirklich freiwillig gingen, ob es Zoff gab /wenn ja:warum/wieso/weshalb oder ob sie weggelobt wurden. Und dann eine ehrliche Antwort erhalten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich nur sagen will - wer mit WoW aufhört, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, sollte sich nicht mehr so intensiv mit diesem Spiel auseinandersetzen, wie du es noch tust hier. Aus, Ende, Schluss.

Nicht, dass ich alles gesagte von dir als falsch empfinde, aber du hängst noch sehr dran.


----------



## Nimeroth (18. Januar 2010)

Meinetwegen kann jeder alles sehen. Aber warum muss das alles zur gleichen Zeit sein? Die Bosse werden schneller generft als man sie legen kann, und wenn ich schon lese dass teilweisse der Schaden halbiert wird, weil Hinz und Kunz den Boss nicht in der ersten Woche direkt gelegt hat, hab ich schon gar keine Lust mehr.

Wo ist das Problem daran halt mal zwei oder drei Monate für ICC zu brauchen wenn man nicht gut genug spielt/nicht gut genug ausgerüstet ist?. Jeder sollte alles sehen dürfen, bin ich auch dafür, aber die Art wie Blizzard das durchzusetzen versucht ist mehr als Fragwürdig.

Ich hab früher viel geraidet, und Ulduar war anfangs noch wirklich ne nette Herrausvorderung. Vor allem natürlich wegen seiner Größe. Mittlerweile wurden die Bosse auf ein Niveau gebracht dass man sogar schon Try egrenzungen einbauen musste um den Content künstlich zu blocken. Das kanns doch auch nicht sein.

Ich würde mir wünschen wieder verstärkt die Spieler zu fordern mit CC/Movement und mitdenken. Erst wenn ein Spieler seinen Char perfekt beherscht sollte es auch möglich sein, die aktuell schwersten Herrausvorderungen im Spiel zu meistern. Wenn aber jeder "Ich hab noch nie nen Raid von innen gesehen und mein Equip über Marken" Spieler alles so schnell legen kann wie es aktuell der Fall ist, wird selbst diesen Spielern relativ schnell langweilig.


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung : Content für jeden zugänglich machen ist super ! 

Die Instanzen sollen nicht wie SWP für 2 % der Spieler eines Servers designed werden *zwinker*
Trotzdem finde ich : Die Hardcore PVE Spieler sollten sich von den Casuals eindeutig abheben. 

Ein komplett anderes T-Set wäre hier die Lösung. Sicher, es wäre für die Designer wieder mehr Arbeit und ja, dann würden die Leute auch wieder weinen : Ich will aber auch so ein Set haben wie der Hardcore Gamer aus der #1 Gilde.

Man könnte nun wieder anfangen mit : Früher zu 60 / 70er Zeiten hat man die Leute noch erkannt, die was draufhatten. Aber das lass ich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (18. Januar 2010)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Seit Ulduar gibt es Equip das man nur über die Hardmodes oder zb über die Goldtokens erhalten kann. Man kann die "Progamer" an ihren Titeln wie Sternenrufer erkennen oder hat jemand schon ohne eine Raidgilde oder einer guten Stammgruppe Algalon auf Farmstatus?



Inzwischen nichtmehr, da hat das fast jeder auf usnerem Server


----------



## bullybaer (18. Januar 2010)

Mcdudu schrieb:


> Ich find das echt lustig wie alle hier wieder halb "flamen" was habt ihr fürn problem ich bin Progress raider und es ist nach wie vor so das man sich abheben kann. Zeigt mir mal die massen an Leuten die Pdok 25er 50 trys left haben ? zeigt mir die massen die nachm fix vom prof. ihn down hatten es sind bis heute nicht viele . Ich denke blizzard macht es atm so wie es der breitesten masse gefallen sollte. Progress raider wie ich kriegen ihr raid erfolg und Hm´s die zum teil zwar nicht so hart sind wie Bc oder pre bc aber im vergleich zum normalen content sehr viel anspruchs voller und die casual gamer kriegen ihren normal mode. Somit kann jeder den Content sehen und man sieht wer skill bzw. genung zeit hat und wer nur normal mode random raided.



/SIGN 

die Allerallermeisten haben PdOK 10 nicht clear!!!!

Allen, denen das nicht ausreicht. Ladet euch das AddOn GearScore runter. Neben Recount das neueste Schwanzometer Ingame und ihr werdet sehen wie ihr abhebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thau (18. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!




Falsch.......!
Sry aber die Leute die so etwas schreiben haben einen beschränkten Horizont oder können net lesen!

Wo steht geschrieben das jeder das recht auf den gesamten Spielinhalt hat?!? 

Nirgends in den AGB steht so etwas! Blizzard MUSS gar nichts zugänglicher machen....sie tun es aber MÜSSEN es nicht! 

Gegenargumente gern gesehen! 


Mfg


----------



## Muhtator (18. Januar 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Am besten wäre wohl alle Casuals gehen zu einem anderem Game und die Pros zahlen dann um die 200 Euro im Monat, weil Blizzard nicht einsieht wegen den Pros auf ihren schönen Umsatz zu verzichten. Dann bezahlt der Casual auch nicht für Spielinhalte, welche die Pros nur für sich alleine haben wollen.




Jap so sieht es aus.
Und zu dem Thema, das es früher ja auch funktioniert hat. Lasst mich Überlegen, tja ich glaube es gab früher auch Whineposts und zwar nicht zu knapp.
Man ändert ein Spiel das gut funktioniert ja nicht einfach so ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, und die Gedanken der Entwickler waren: Mhh programmiere ich einen tollen Dungeon für 5000 Leute Welteit und bin dann meinen Job los weil sich 5000 24/7 Zocker die dasraus resultierenden Monatsgebühren nicht leisten können, oder programiere ich Konten für 8 Mio Abonenten -5000 24/7 Pro Gamer und behalte meinen Job.

Ich habe mich lange damit befasst wie ich mich wohl anstelle des Programierers entschieden hätte. Und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, das ich mich aus egotischen Gründen für die 7995000 Abonenten entschieden hätte, aber fairerweise hätte ich den 5000 24/7 Zockern eine mail geschrieben, in der ich darauf hinweiße das man auch nach Russland gehen und Bären mit den blosen Händen töten kann um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu bekommen der gewünscht wird.


----------



## Enyalios (18. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Bosse auf normal macht habt ihr NICHTS erreicht nen Boss in PDK auf normal mit ner guten Gruppe den macht mittlerweise als DD meine Oma ohne gross aufzufallen wenn ich der ne Stunde erkläre welche 5 Tasten sie drücken muss.



Genau das ist es vermutlich auch was die Leute kritisieren....


----------



## Bergerdos (18. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Schwer anzuschließen?
> Einer aus meiner Klasse, kannst ja gerne selbst gucken wenn du willst, hat es in 3 tagen geschafft von 78-80 (wenn ich mich recht erinner) und sich dazu durch hero Inis noch gut zu equippen, wegen den Marken.
> 
> und du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass Blizzard, wo sie so viel, und immer mehr, geld verdienen etwas ändern wird, obwohl hier und da immernoch welche nach nerfs schreien. Die würden eher weiternerfen als diese Kunden zu verlieren.




ok, dein Kumpel braucht von 78-80 ca. 12 Stunden Spielzeit, wenn er schneller ist dann nur wenn er von Gildenkollegen gezogen wird - das kannst Du nicht rechnen.
wenn er 80 ist geht er Instanzen um für die Marken das Equip zu bekommen. Du sprichst ja von gut equippen durch Marken.

das T9-Set (5 Teile9 bekommst Du für zusammen 210 Marken, dazu 2 Ringe für je 35, Zauberstab/Götze was auch immer 25, Schmuck 2x35, dann fehlen immernoch Schuhe, Gürtel, Waffen.

Alleine dafür braucht er 375 Marken.

Für eine Ini gibt es im Schnitt 3 Marken + 2 für die RND =5
Als DD hast Du 20 Minuten Wartezeit und dann nochmal ca. 30 Minuten für die Ini.

50 Minute für 5 Marken = 62,5 Stunden für die 375 Marken + 12 Stunden für das Leveln bis 80 = 74,5 Stunden

Wenn er das in 3 Tagen schafft dann hat er 24,8 Stunden Spielzeit pro Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erzähl so einen Schrott jemand anderem, wenn man bei Null anfängt dauert es richtig lange bis man anständiges Equip zusammenhat


----------



## MrGimbel (18. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Inzwischen nichtmehr, da hat das fast jeder auf usnerem Server



Glaub ich dir zwar nicht, dass das fast jeder auf deinem Server hat, aber egal.
Auf Malorne gab es vor cirka 3 Wochen den Serverfirst für Agalon


----------



## EisblockError (18. Januar 2010)

bullybaer schrieb:


> /SIGN
> 
> die Allerallermeisten haben PdOK 10 nicht clear!!!!
> 
> ...




Also ich fand PDOK 25 schwerer als PDOK10

naja, also wir sind ne normale Gilde, Raiden 2 mal die woche á 4 Stunden und haben trozdem PdOK 10er 50 Trys und 25er 25 Trys und Prof auf 20%


----------



## MrGimbel (18. Januar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Jap so sieht es aus.
> Und zu dem Thema, das es früher ja auch funktioniert hat. Lasst mich Überlegen, tja ich glaube es gab früher auch Whineposts und zwar nicht zu knapp.
> Man ändert ein Spiel das gut funktioniert ja nicht einfach so ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, und die Gedanken der Entwickler waren: Mhh programmiere ich einen tollen Dungeon für 5000 Leute Welteit und bin dann meinen Job los weil sich 5000 24/7 Zocker die dasraus resultierenden Monatsgebühren nicht leisten können, oder programiere ich Konten für 8 Mio Abonenten -5000 24/7 Pro Gamer und behalte meinen Job.
> 
> Ich habe mich lange damit befasst wie ich mich wohl anstelle des Programierers entschieden hätte. Und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, das ich mich aus egotischen Gründen für die 7995000 Abonenten entschieden hätte, aber fairerweise hätte ich den 5000 24/7 Zockern eine mail geschrieben, in der ich darauf hinweiße das man auch nach Russland gehen und Bären mit den blosen Händen töten kann um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu bekommen der gewünscht wird.



Gib´s auf, das raffen die Leute eh nicht, passt denen auch nicht ins Konzept. Weil dann könnten sie nicht mehr die schmuddeligen Kacknoobs dafür verantwortlich machen.
Wurde schon oft genug geschrieben, dass es wirtschaftlich nicht sonderlich prickelnd ist Content zu programmieren, der von weniger als 10% der Kundschaft gespielt werden kann.


----------



## bekkz (18. Januar 2010)

was auch richtig ist - dieses ganze Ego-Getue der angeblichen "pro-Gamer" - das sindse doch eh fast nur weil sie, vorsichtig formuliert, etwas mehr zeit haben als der durchschnitt.....

Was soll eigentlich immer der ganze muell und das gejammer? wenn ich weiss, dass ich toll bin, dann bin ich das. Dazu brauche ich keinen Lila-leuchtendes Schwert. Das kann man ganz einfach mit sw_stats herausfinden. 

Was mir das immer auf die eier ging... Ich hab T2 - du nur T1, du bist n nuub, auf deine wispers antwort ich nich....

Das is endlich vorbei, und das is gut so! 
Sollte Blizz es wieder einfuehren, dass eben nicht jeder gimp durch die inis kommt wird wow wieder sehr schnell langweilig. Wieder 4x Strat timerun am Tag mach ich sicher nicht mehr mit.


----------



## DarkDesire666 (18. Januar 2010)

mal um alberne vergeleiche auf die spitze zu treiben die hier kommen á la mimimi ich DARF nicht alles sehen ... 

du gehst in nen freizeitpark, der nur eintritt kostet (13€/monat^^) und alle fahrgeschäffte sind frei (den monat daddeln) ... du DARFST überall mitfahren ... es zwingt dich keiner alles zu benutzen ... und vor den richtig coolen achterbahnen sind immer schlangen ... verklagst du jetzt den betreiber, weil du keine lust hattest dich ne stunde anzustellen???

2 kaufen sich das gleiche tolle auto, der eine stellts in die garage, der andere knüppelt damit übern nürburgring ... beide KÖNNEN beides tun, haben aber entweder keine lust, oder es macht ihnen keinen spaß ... 

also, wer alles sehen will muss sich auch mal was gedulden, und was dafür tun, aber leistung wird ja mittlerweile leider als was schlechtes angesehen, wenn ich mir die flames hier durchlese.


----------



## Shocknorris (18. Januar 2010)

Sicherlich jeder soll alles sehen können, YouTube liefert die möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der aktuelle Content ist jetzt wirklich so das jeder Spieler der etwas Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat auch den aktuellen Content sehen wird.


----------



## -Enkì- (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

1.
Ich wäre dafür das Blizzard mal alles vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her wie in Classic macht. (nur für ein paar monate)
Dazu gehört unterbunden das man Bossvideos machen kann. Und alle Guides aus dem Netz entfernen!

Und ich gehe wetten das nicht mal 1% der sogenannten (auch selbsternannten) Pro Gamer hier je den endcontent je sehen werden!!!


2.
Wird Blizzard den Weg zurück nicht mehr beschreiten weil es einfach eine Wirtschaftliche entscheidung war!

Lg


----------



## Garnalem (18. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr immer mit euren "Pro" und "Casuals" habt. Progamer gibt es nur eine Handvoll, und das sind auch in der Regel nicht die jenigen, die sich wegen dem "zu leichten Content/jeder kann alles sehen" beschweren sondern es gibt eine weitere sehr große Spielgruppe, die gerne ignoriert wird. Das sind Raider, die nicht einfach nur mal ein bisschen raiden gehen sondern dafür Zeit, Schweiß und Tränen investieren, während andere lieber den Handelschat vollspammen dass sie Langeweile haben. Und diese Leute finden es nicht gut, wenn Spieler, die wenig investieren, das gleiche bekommen/sehen können. *Es geht darum, dass viele alles haben aber einfach nichts mehr tun wollen.* Ihr fändet es sicherlich auch nicht gut, wenn jemand der nur 10 Stunden die Woche arbeiten geht, den selben Lohn erhält als eine Vollzeitkraft (gleicher Beruf vorausgesetzt), oder? 

 Und das ist auch aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht nachzuvollziehen. Wer das meint hat keine Ahnung von wirtschaftlich komplexen Themen und / oder ist einfach noch sehr jung und meint seinen Senf dazu geben zu müssen. Zu Classic Zeiten hatte WoW schon mehr als 4 Millionen Kunden, und da hat es *niemanden* gestört, dass er den Content nicht bis zum Ende sehen kann und da gabs auch keine sinnlosen und nervigen Markenfarmruns. Zu BC-Zeiten gab es schon ca. 8 Millionen Kunden und es wurden Vereinfachungen eingeführt (u. a. das Markensystem). Aber auch da hat es noch viele nicht gestört, dass sie Illidan nicht besiegen konnten (ich rede hier vor dem letzen BC-Patch ;-) ) Die Mitgliederzahlen stagnieren seit einigen Monaten. Gerade in den westlichen Ländern nimmt die Zahl der Abos ab und das wird nur durch Zuwächse in anderen Ländern (Lateinamerika, Russland, China) ausgeglichen. Der Grund für viele, die aufgehört haben war schlicht und einfach, dass die Anreize fehlen. Früher warst du stolz wie Oskar als du dein erstes Epic bekommen hast (MC). Heute wirst du damit bombadiert. Überfluss hat noch niemanden glücklich gemacht. Das gleicht auch ein eisenbeschlagener Protodrache oder ein toller Titel nicht mehr aus.

Und es ergibt sich noch eine weitere Problematik die Blizzard noch nicht recht erkannt hat und somit viele Spieler - Raider wie "Casuals" vergrätzt: *Viele Spieler haben durch Markenfarmsruns etc. mittlerweile das Eq für hochwertigen Endcontent, aber wegen mangelnder Erfahrung noch nicht die notwendige Spielfähigkeit.* Das verärgert die "Casuals" die im (Irr-)Glauben sind, jetzt alles sehen zu können weil sie merken dass es doch nicht ganz so einfach ist und die erfahreren Spieler, weil Spieler, die einfach noch nicht die notwendige Spielerfahrung haben, die Raids sprengen.* Denn für viele Spieler ist Movement, Durchhaltevermögen, Ehrgeiz, Ruhe im TS/Chat, Kritikfähigkeit, Soziale Fähigkeiten, Verständnis der anderen Klassen mangels Erfahrung und / oder Alter ein Fremdwort - das gleicht kein EQ aus.* Gerade in einer Zeit, wo nur noch jeder auf die DPS-Zahlen schaut, und nicht mehr lernt, m*iteinander zu spielen und gemeinsam Ziele zu erreichen. *


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Zu Classic Zeiten hatte WoW schon mehr als 4 Millionen Kunden, und da hat es *niemanden* gestört, dass er den Content nicht bis zum Ende sehen kann und da gabs auch keine sinnlosen und nervigen Markenfarmruns.


Was heisst stören? Classic war so scheisse dass ich mit 55 erstmal den Account gequittet und was lustigeres gespielt habe für 1 1/2 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Spielerzahlen sind ja mittlerweile eher gestiegen als gesunken - oder?


----------



## Ureldhir (18. Januar 2010)

Manche Leute und ihre Mentalität.
Wenn ihr euch als Hobby z.B. Motocrossfahren aussucht, werdet ihr eine Menge Geld investieren. Dann entscheidet man sich an Rennen teilzunehmen, und was ist? Man gewinnt nicht. Da kommen doch Leute, die weit mehr Zeit investieren und euch besiegen, sich von euch abheben.
Da ihr aber das gleiche Geld investiert müsstet ihr natürlich auch mit weniger Zeitaufwand erster werden, wie die anderen auch. Alles andere wäre ja ungerecht....
Ein Hobby ist ein Hobby. Was man draus macht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber sich Hobbies suchen und Ansprüche haben, denen man nicht gerecht werden kann.... Tut mir leid, aber dieses Verhalten ist einfach nur erbärmlich.
Leider wird es im Fall von WoW durch den immensen Mehrumsatz von den Entwicklern unterstützt.
Aber bei jedem anderen Hobby würden solche Leute einfach nur ausgelacht werden.

Nunja leider verstehen das die wenisten. Sich ein Hobby zu suchen, was einem vom Aufwand her entspricht, ist sicher schwieriger als sich an Acti/Blizz zu wenden und zu schreien, dass man ja für 13 Euro gefälligst auch fürs nichtstun alles bekommen muss.


----------



## -Enkì- (18. Januar 2010)

jawohl jetzt kommen wieder die vergleiche mit der wirtschaft!
schon mal darüber nachgedacht das es vollkommen realitätsfremd ist?

das ist ein spiel an dem man seinen spass haben soll! hiervon hängt nicht mein leben ab!
und wem das nicht mehr klar sein sollte der kann einen leid tun echt!


----------



## Ureldhir (18. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was heisst stören? Classic war so scheisse dass ich mit 55 erstmal den Account gequittet und was lustigeres gespielt habe für 1 1/2 jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Direkte Zahlen wurden meineswissens kurz nach dem Start von WOTLK zum letzten mal veröffentlicht.
Die allgemeine Entwicklung auf den Servern und Berichte (von Spielern) in Foren etc. lassen aber darauf schließen, dass zumindest in deutschsprachigen Gefilden die Spielerzahlen sinken statt zu steigen. Wie sich der Zuwachs in anderen Ländern auf die Gesamtzahl der Spieler auswirkt, ist nur zu vermuten.
Allerdings ist aber eine Steigerung fraglich, da Acti/Blizzard in der Vergangenheit mit positivem Spielerzuwachs immer in die Öffentlichkeit gegangen ist.


----------



## Shocknorris (18. Januar 2010)

-Enkì- schrieb:


> das ist ein spiel an dem man seinen spass haben soll und nichts anderes!!!



Und jeder bestimmt *"selber"* was er sehen möchte und was nicht. Ein Spieler der den aktuellen Content sehen möchte sollte sich ein Team suchen was dieses Ziel auch erreichen kann. Natürlich gehört auch dazu das man seine Klasse etwas spielen kann. Ich kann mir auch keinen Porsche kaufen und denken ich gewinne das nächste 24 Stunden rennen, eigenen Skill muss man haben.


----------



## Garnalem (18. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was heisst stören? Classic war so scheisse dass ich mit 55 erstmal den Account gequittet und was lustigeres gespielt habe für 1 1/2 jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das magst du so sehen, aber viele Spieler, die seit der Classic-Zeit WoW spielen, empfinden diese Periode als die beste von WoW (solltest du als Moderatorin am besten wissen, die Foren sind voll davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Zudem gibt es bisher keine aussagekräftigen Informationen, dass die Abozahlen durch die Vereinfachung des Contents erheblich gestiegen sind. Im Gegenteil: Auch als der Content noch schwer war, waren die Zahlen stark am wachsen. Das hat andere Faktoren zufolge: Hypefaktor, Mund-zu-Mundpropaganda, Werbestrategien, erhöhter Bekanntheitsgrad, Medienberichte (insbesondere die negativen(!) ), neue Märkte (Lateinamerika, Russland, China).


----------



## Zsch (18. Januar 2010)

Garnalem http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/138748-jeder-soll-den-content-sehen/page__view__findpost__p__2388867 hat absolut recht


----------



## Braamséry (18. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> ok, dein Kumpel braucht von 78-80 ca. 12 Stunden Spielzeit, wenn er schneller ist dann nur wenn er von Gildenkollegen gezogen wird - das kannst Du nicht rechnen.
> wenn er 80 ist geht er Instanzen um für die Marken das Equip zu bekommen. Du sprichst ja von gut equippen durch Marken.
> 
> das T9-Set (5 Teile9 bekommst Du für zusammen 210 Marken, dazu 2 Ringe für je 35, Zauberstab/Götze was auch immer 25, Schmuck 2x35, dann fehlen immernoch Schuhe, Gürtel, Waffen.
> ...



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass er vollkommen mit Markenzeugs equipped war oder?
Also lesen, denken, nachdenken, schreiben...



Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr immer mit euren "Pro" und "Casuals" habt. Progamer gibt es nur eine Handvoll, und das sind auch in der Regel nicht die jenigen, die sich wegen dem "zu leichten Content/jeder kann alles sehen" beschweren sondern es gibt eine weitere sehr große Spielgruppe, die gerne ignoriert wird. Das sind Raider, die nicht einfach nur mal ein bisschen raiden gehen sondern dafür *Zeit, Schweiß und Tränen investieren, während andere lieber den Handelschat vollspammen dass sie Langeweile haben.* Und diese Leute finden es nicht gut, wenn Spieler, die wenig investieren, das gleiche bekommen/sehen können. *Es geht darum, dass viele alles haben aber einfach nichts mehr tun wollen.* Ihr fändet es sicherlich auch nicht gut, wenn jemand der nur 10 Stunden die Woche arbeiten geht, den selben Lohn erhält als eine Vollzeitkraft (gleicher Beruf vorausgesetzt), oder?
> 
> Und das ist auch aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht nachzuvollziehen. Wer das meint hat keine Ahnung von wirtschaftlich komplexen Themen und / oder ist einfach noch sehr jung und meint seinen Senf dazu geben zu müssen. Zu Classic Zeiten hatte WoW schon mehr als 4 Millionen Kunden, und da hat es niemanden gestört, dass er den Content nicht bis zum Ende sehen kann und da gabs auch keine sinnlosen und nervigen Markenfarmruns. Zu BC-Zeiten gab es schon ca. 8 Millionen Kunden und es wurden Vereinfachungen eingeführt (u. a. das Markensystem). Aber auch da hat es noch viele nicht gestört, dass sie Illidan nicht besiegen konnten (ich rede hier vor dem letzen BC-Patch ;-) ) Die Mitgliederzahlen stagnieren seit einigen Monaten. Gerade in den westlichen Ländern nimmt die Zahl der Abos ab und das wird nur durch Zuwächse in anderen Ländern (Lateinamerika, Russland, China) ausgeglichen. Der Grund für viele, die aufgehört haben war schlicht und einfach, dass die Anreize fehlen. Früher warst du stolz wie Oskar als du dein erstes Epic bekommen hast (MC). Heute wirst du damit bombadiert. Überfluss hat noch niemanden glücklich gemacht. Das gleicht auch ein eisenbeschlagener Protodrache oder ein toller Titel nicht mehr aus.
> 
> Und es ergibt sich noch eine weitere Problematik die Blizzard noch nicht recht erkannt hat und somit viele Spieler - Raider wie "Casuals" vergrätzt: *Viele Spieler haben durch Markenfarmsruns etc. mittlerweile das Eq für hochwertigen Endcontent, aber wegen mangelnder Erfahrung noch nicht die notwendige Spielfähigkeit.* Das verärgert die "Casuals" die im (Irr-)Glauben sind, jetzt alles sehen zu können weil sie merken dass es doch nicht ganz so einfach ist und die erfahreren Spieler, weil Spieler, die einfach noch nicht die notwendige Spielerfahrung haben, die Raids sprengen.* Denn für viele Spieler ist Movement, Durchhaltevermögen, Ehrgeiz, Ruhe im TS/Chat, Kritikfähigkeit, Soziale Fähigkeiten, Verständnis der anderen Klassen mangels Erfahrung und / oder Alter ein Fremdwort - das gleicht kein EQ aus.* Gerade in einer Zeit, wo nur noch jeder auf die DPS-Zahlen schaut, und nicht mehr lernt, m*iteinander zu spielen und gemeinsam Ziele zu erreichen. *



Exactly.



Tikume schrieb:


> Was heisst stören? Classic war so scheisse dass ich mit 55 erstmal den Account gequittet und was lustigeres gespielt habe für 1 1/2 jahre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass ich Classic nur wenig gespielt habe, jedoch auch 60 geworden bin, ist nur nebenbei erwähnt, weil ich es gut fand.

Aber trotzdem sehe ich in deinem Post sehr viel Logik, die man bei whinern vermisst.

Du fandest Classic scheiße. Jedem seine Meinung, die kann und wird man nie ändern können.
*ABER* du hast etwas gemacht, was vielen nicht in den Sinn kommt. Du hast dir einfach ein Spiel gesucht, welches dir mehr zusagt, statt rumzuheulen, dass alles generft werden müsse, damit du es packen kannst. 
Also hat an dem post eigentlich niemand etwas zu meckern, weil er etwas getan hat was weder dem Spiel noch anderen leuten "schadet". (Whinen schadet denen die gegen zu leichten content sind, mal als Beispiel)

Dass jedoch die Spielerzahlen steigen ist damit begründet, dass viele noch zu BC gesagt haben wie toll es doch ist. 
Jedoch muss man sich mal folgende Rechnung vor Augen führen.

Zu Ende Classic = 6 Mio Spieler
Zu Ende BC = 11 Mio Spieler
Jetzte, weniger als ein jahr vorm neuen Add-On = 12 Mio Spieler

Also kann es ja nicht so toll gewesen sein was sie gemacht haben, oder?


----------



## Ammonoth (18. Januar 2010)

Darf ich mal allen ernstes fragen, wer diese Definition des _casual gamers_ erfunden hat? Für mich gibt es bei World of Warcraft genau *drei* Spielertypen:

1. Der After-Work-Spieler: Er spielt, wenn es hoch kommt, pro Woche sieben bis 14 Stunden. Er begüngt sich zur Zeit mit dem Sammeln der Triumphmarken und ergänzt so über Wochen hinweg sein T9 Set. Gelegentlich lässt er sich mit seiner Gilde oder einer Zufallsgruppe auf eine kurzweilige 10er Instanz ein. Die Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers stellt aber für ihn die die absolute Symbiose aus reinem Spielspaß und Konzentration dar. Mehr kann er durch seine Spielweise und durch mangelndes Interesse an der Spielmechanik und seiner Klasse nicht erreichen. Gefühlt schätze ich diesen Anteil der an allen Spielern in Deutschlang/Österreich/Schweiz/Luxembourg auf 20 bis 30 Prozent.

2. Der Hobby-Spieler: Statt Fußball oder Musik als Vereinstätigkeit besteht der elementare Zeitvertreib im WoW Spielen. Trotzdem versucht der Spieler Feiern im Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis nach Möglichkeit mit zu erleben, auch wenn er manchmal erst um 23 uhr auf einer Party auftaucht, weil er zuvor noch dringend die Frostmarken aus der zufälligen heroischen Instanz haben wollte oder seine Gilde gerade für diesen Abend einen 10er oder 25er Eiskronen-Raid angesetzt hatte. T9 ist für ihn nicht mehr gut genug und er sehnt sich nach dem neuen, optisch vielleicht ansprechenderen und ihn von der großen Masse abhebenden T10. Diese Spieler, zu denen ich mich persönlich zähle, machen vermutlich den Großteil der WoW Community aus. Sie interessieren sich für die Spielmechanik, lesen sich Änderungen zu ihren Klassen und Boss-Encountern durch und wissen, das man mit Addons erfolgreicher Raiden kann. Geschätzt würde ich sagen 50 bis 70 Pozent aller Spieler fallen in diese Kaste.

3. Der Zuviel-Zeit-Haber: Er hat kaum Zeit für etwas anderes als WoW. Sofern er arbeitet oder noch zu Pflichtverantsltungen an Schulen oder (Fach)Hoschschulen muss, sitzt er diese Zeit nervös ab, um sobald er zu Hause angekommen ist einzuloggen. Er prüft im Gildenforum die Raidanmeldungen, sieht in diversen WoW Kalendern nach, und setzt alles daran zwischen Mittwoch und Mittwoch alle möglichen Frostmarken zu erreichen. 14 aus ICC 10er, 14 aus ICC 25er, 14 aus den täglichen zufälligen heroics und die 5 aus der weekly Quest. Nur wenn er sich im Schnitt alle 10 Tage einen neuen Gegenstand per Marken holen kann, ist er zufrieden. Für die unnützen Frostmarken kauft er Edelsteine, die zu horenden Preisen im AH vertickt werden. Diesen Spielern räume ich allerhöchstens 20 Prozent Anteil an der WoW-Bevölkerung ein.



Sicher! Man kann die Spieler noch sehr viel feiner kategorisieren. Grob sollte diese Einteilung aber genügen um festzustellen,  dass man selbst als Spieldesigner das Hauptaugenmerk des Spieldesigns auf Gruppe 1 & 2 legen sollte. Wäre WoW spielerisch anspruchsvoller (haha), würde ein Großteil der Spielergemeinschaft frustriert aufgeben und die Lust verlieren. Anders herum, so wie es zur Zeit ist, dass eben allen Spielern die Möglichkeit gegeben ist den für sich passenden Weg zu finden, muss sich die Design-Abteilung nicht für rückläufige Kundenzahlen rechtfertigen.

WoW ist schon seit Jahren nichts anderes als ein schlechtes Jump 'n' Run gemischt mit der einzigen Erfolgskomponente die durch die menschliche Gier nach immer mehr und immer besseren, möglichst einzigartigen Gegenständen. Individuelle Charaktergestaltung? Gibt es nicht. Einheitliche Rüstungen und Waffen die sich nur von Klasse zu Klasse unterscheiden und wo selbst die verfeindeten Fraktionen der Allianz und Horde ihre Paladine unterschiedlicher Glaubensrichtungen mit Ware von der Stange des Discounters KIK einkleiden. Farbliche Unterschiede unterstreichen fett die Ideenlosigkeit oder sind schlicht weg Indiz für eine _Scheißegalhaltung_. Individuelle Talentvergabe? Gibt es nicht. Wer wichtige Skillpunkte nicht vergibt und auf die 5% kritische Strefferwertung verzichtet macht effektiv weniger Schaden. Warum drei unterschiedliche Skillbäume, wenn sich für das Spiel Spieler gegen Spieler als Krieger davon nur eine als wirklich effektiv erweist?

Und die elementare Frage, wieso wir alle überhaupt noch WoW spielen? Weil es für uns keine Alternative mehr zu geben scheint...


----------



## -Baru- (18. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Zu Ende Classic = 6 Mio Spieler
> Zu Ende BC = 11 Mio Spieler
> Jetzte, weniger als ein jahr vorm neuen Add-On = 12 Mio Spieler
> 
> Also kann es ja nicht so toll gewesen sein was sie gemacht haben, oder?



Solange die Zahlen nicht in größeren Einheiten rückläufig sind haben sie meiner Meinung nach alles
richtig gemacht.

edit: Warum machen einige den Erfolg nur an der Akquise fest?*
*


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das gleiche machst du doch auch. Meinst du, daß allein mit deinen fett geschriebenen Satz "Addon zählen nicht zum Spielinhalt" jetzt alles andere völlig bedeutungslos ist? Das nenne ich ignorant.
> Und sätze wie "ich dachte, du wärst schlauer" nenne ich arrogant.
> 
> Ich behaupte weiterhin, daß es sinnvoll wäre, alle Hilfen abzuschalten, wenn mir etwas zu leicht ist. Wäre sinnvoller, als hier rumzuheulen.
> ...



Und es geht mir immer noch um das Prinzip, das e um das Spiel selber geht. Dennoch redest du weiterhin von Addons, die genau so viel damit zu tun haben, wie Äpfel etwas mit Birnen zu tun haben. Ob man mit oder Addons spielen will, kann jeder selber entscheiden. Hardmodes etc. sind unweigerlich im Spielsystem und lassen sich nicht umgehen, esseidenn man spielt sie nicht mit und das sollte nicht der Sinn dahinter sein.


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber der Vergleich ist völliger Blödsinn.
> "Pro-Gamer" oder wie auch immer man diese virtuellen Helden nennen soll, wollen (wieder) mehr Herausforderungen. Richtig?
> 
> So, gleichzeitig wird gerne betont, dass es ja "früher" diese Herausforderungen gegeben hat. Die Frage ist stimmt das? War es früher wirklich herausfordernder...und wenn ja, was genau?
> ...



Ich bin keiner von denen der die Classiczeiten preist. Diese waren, wie du selbst schon schreibst, reine Farmzeiten.


----------



## Orgoron (18. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Jedoch muss man sich mal folgende Rechnung vor Augen führen.
> 
> Zu Ende Classic = 6 Mio Spieler
> Zu Ende BC = 11 Mio Spieler
> ...




Hmm dich könnte man also auch mit dem Generalspiel übers Ohr hauen oder ?

Die Spielerzahlen können nicht ins unendliche steigen weil es nicht unendlich viele Menschen gibt und wenns wirklich 12 Mio sein sollten ist das für ein Spiel das seit 5 Jahren im wesentlichen unverändert ist schon ne Hausnummer !


----------



## -Baru- (18. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Hmm dich könnte man also so auch mit dem Generalspiel übers Ohr hauen oder ?
> 
> Die Spielerzahlen können nicht ins unendliche steigen weil es nicht unendlich viel Menschen gibt und wenns wirklich 12 Mio sein sollten ist das für ein Spiel das seit 5 Jahren im wesentlichen unverändert ist schon ne Hausmarke !



Genau so sehe ich es auch.


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Classic: MC...eine hässliche Riesenhöhle mit Massen an Trashgruppen und diversen Bossen. Taktik bei Bossen, vorhanden ja, aber rudimentär, meist reines "tank and spank"...warum war es dann eine "Herausforderung"?


Sorry, das stimmt so nicht. Entweder warst Du damals nicht dabei als MC aktiv geraidet wurde oder Du hast die Tatsachen einfach nur vergessen/verdrängt.
Bei Lucifron brauchte man nen MT und 2 Offtanks. Zusätzlich mussten alle dies konnten fleissig die Raid decursen, sonst lag man nämlich wegen fehlendem Mana recht bald flach oder die Leute starben an den Schatten-Ticks.
Warst Du je ohne Fearward bei Magmadar? Das war noch ne rechte Herausforderung, sowas gibts schon lange nicht mehr! Klar gabs irgendwann den grossen Priesterpatch, durch den jeder Priester den Fearward bekam. Aber vorher gabs nur Zwergen- und Untotenpriester, die sowas konnten!
Gehennas war quasi der allererste Movement-Boss überhaupt. Wer im Flammenregen stehen blieb war tot.
Für Garr brauchte man jede Menge Tanks und Hexenmeister, um die Adds entsprechend bannen zu können.
Geddon konnte nie wirklich was, aber auch da starben movementlahme oder unkoordinierte Leute an der Bombe.
Shazzrah war der erste Boss mit Port und kompletten Aggroreset. Da gabs häufig Verluste, weil Magier, Jäger und HMs ihr Aggromanagement noch nicht wirklich im Griff hatten. Ausserdem gabs nen Massen-Counterspell, so
Sulfuron war auch ne ganz neue Herausforderung! Er selbst und seine Adds mussten weit weg von dem Add getankt werden, das effektiv runtergehauen wurde. Dazu hat man auch ne Menge Heiler gebraucht.
Für Golemagg gabs erstmals Heilerrotationen bei denen die eine Hälfte der Heiler heilen musste und die andere Hälfte der Heiler ihr Mana durch Zauberstab-Angriffe hochpushen mussten. Es gab damals viele Priester, die extra die Raidquest in den östlichen Pestländern gemacht haben, damit sie sich nen vernünftigen Zauberstab für Heilerrotationen zulegen konnten!
Für Majordomus brauchte man 4 Add-Tanks + nen Tank für den Meister selbst. Dazu kamen 4 Magier, die sich kaum um was Anderes kümmern konnten, als ihre Schafe da zu halten, wo sie hingehörten. Der Kampf war meistens einfach nur Chaos pur.
Dann kam Ragnaros, der wahre Herrscher von MC: Er hatte verschiedene Phasen, was auch völlig neu war, setzte ne Menge Feuerresi voraus, konnte viele unterschiedliche Dinge, die Movement, Positionierung und Einsatz so ziemlich aller vorhandenen Fähigkeiten voraussetzte. Aktive MC-Raids gingen sich zuerst in UBRS den Feuerresi-Buff holen, bevor sie Ragnaros angingen und ne Zeit lang ging man sogar in Westfall Netze farmen, um die Adds einfangen zu können.

Wer heute behauptet, MC sei keine Herausforderung gewesen war schlicht nicht dabei oder hat sich seine Erinnerungen dadurch verändern lassen, dass das heute nur noch ne Farm-Ini ist. Ich kannte ne Menge Raids, die immernoch regelmässig an Magmadar oder spätestens Majordomus scheiterten zu dem Zeitpunkt, als BWL rauskam! 

Von BWL, AQ40 und Naxx hab ich jetzt noch gar nichts gesagt, das waren ganz andere Ligen.


----------



## Braamséry (18. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Hmm dich könnte man also auch mit dem Generalspiel übers Ohr hauen oder ?
> 
> Die Spielerzahlen können nicht ins unendliche steigen weil es nicht unendlich viele Menschen gibt und wenns wirklich 12 Mio sein sollten ist das für ein Spiel das seit 5 Jahren im wesentlichen unverändert ist schon ne Hausnummer !



Und trotzdem kommen mehr dazu als abgehen. Würden aber weniger abgehen durch mehr interessanten Content, was bei einem guten Teil derer, die aufgehört haben, wohl ein Grund sein wird, hätten sie noch mehr.

Oder würdest du aufhören, weil du für EQ raiden müsstest sttat heros zu machen?


----------



## Muhtator (18. Januar 2010)

DarkDesire666 schrieb:


> mal um alberne vergeleiche auf die spitze zu treiben die hier kommen á la mimimi ich DARF nicht alles sehen ...
> 
> du gehst in nen freizeitpark, der nur eintritt kostet (13€/monat^^) und alle fahrgeschäffte sind frei (den monat daddeln) ... du DARFST überall mitfahren ... es zwingt dich keiner alles zu benutzen ... und vor den richtig coolen achterbahnen sind immer schlangen ... verklagst du jetzt den betreiber, weil du keine lust hattest dich ne stunde anzustellen???
> 
> ...



Die Vergleiche sind etwas falsch, bei deiner Analogie zu der Achterbahn würde es eher so aussehen, das in der Schlange nur 50 leute sind, während der Park von hunderten wimmelt, aber nur die 50 leute dürfen immer wieder fahren, weil sie als einzige die letzen 5 Nächte im Park verbracht haben und die anderen Atraktionen abgefahren sind. Der Rest muss mit den blöden Kinderkarusells und Boxautos vorlieb nehmen.

Den zweiten Vergleich finde ich schon passender: Der erste parkt seinen Wagen in der Garage, der andere besorgt sich die Conections und überwindet in wochenlanger Arbeit die Bürokrtischen Hürden mit seiner Karre auf den Nürburgring zu dürfen. Und nach Wochen des schufftens ist er als einziger Glücklicher Besitzer eines Autos seiner Baureihe dazu in der Lage dort zu fahren, und der Rest der Autobesitzer darf nur auf den Rängen sitzen und ihm zujubeln. DIESER Vergleich trifft es schon eher, aber leider ist zujubeln für die meisten auf der Tribüne nicht interessant wenn du verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Die Vergleiche sind etwas falsch [...]


Ne ich finde seine Vergleiche treffens ganz genau so wies ist. Die Aussage im Groben ist die: Jedem steht die Möglichkeit offen, alle Aktivitäten durchzuführen. Einzelne Aktivitäten benötigen mehr Zeit als andere Aktivitäten. Das muss man halt in Kauf nehmen oder man lässts besser bleiben. 

Ein anderer Vergleich wäre auch dieser: Jeder gesunde Mensch kann den Himalaya besteigen. Die einen tuns, die andern lassens und begnügen sich mit den Schweizer Alpen. 9000 Höhenmeter brauchen halt mehr Zeit als 4000, um bezwungen zu werden.


----------



## Muhtator (18. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ne ich finde seine Vergleiche treffens ganz genau so wies ist. Die Aussage im Groben ist die: Jedem steht die Möglichkeit offen, alle Aktivitäten durchzuführen. Einzelne Aktivitäten benötigen mehr Zeit als andere Aktivitäten. Das muss man halt in Kauf nehmen oder man lässts besser bleiben.
> 
> Ein anderer Vergleich wäre auch dieser: Jeder gesunde Mensch kann den Himalaya besteigen. Die einen tuns, die andern lassens und begnügen sich mit den Schweizer Alpen. 9000 Höhenmeter brauchen halt mehr Zeit als 4000, um bezwungen zu werden.




Gut, in diesem Falle kann ich mir einen gut Equipten Char bei Ebay kaufen und ihn in einer hc icc 25er gimpig Spielen, weil ich mehr Geld verdiene als der sog Progamer kann ich mir das locker leisten (und weil ich die Zeit ja nicht investieren will mache ich das einfach) Weil mir dazu ja die Möglichkeit offen steht.
DAS ist eine der Konsequenzen die aus dieser Logig entspringt!

PS: Der Chinese der für mich levelt heißt ürigens Youn Bat und ist sehr zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Gut, in diesem Falle kann ich mir einen gut Equipten Char bei Ebay kaufen und ihn in einer hc icc 25er gimpig Spielen, weil ich mehr Geld verdiene als der sog Progamer kann ich mir das locker leisten (und weil ich die Zeit ja nicht investieren will mache ich das einfach) Weil mir dazu ja die Möglichkeit offen steht.
> DAS ist eine der Konsequenzen die aus dieser Logig entspringt!
> 
> PS: Der Chinese der für mich levelt heißt ürigens Youn Bat und ist sehr zu empfehlen
> ...


Natürlich kannst Du auch mit dem Hubschrauber auf den Himalaya fliegen. Wenns Dir Spass macht, tu das, jemand anderem machts dann vermutlich mehr Spass, selbst hochzusteigen.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Januar 2010)

DarkDesire666 schrieb:


> mal um alberne vergeleiche auf die spitze zu treiben die hier kommen á la mimimi ich DARF nicht alles sehen ...
> 
> du gehst in nen freizeitpark, der nur eintritt kostet (13€/monat^^) und alle fahrgeschäffte sind frei (den monat daddeln) ... du DARFST überall mitfahren ... es zwingt dich keiner alles zu benutzen ... und vor den richtig coolen achterbahnen sind immer schlangen ... verklagst du jetzt den betreiber, weil du keine lust hattest dich ne stunde anzustellen???
> 
> ...




Darum geht es hier doch garnicht. Auch wenn ich die anderen Vergleiche immer lesen muss.

Ein Ferrari für EUR 600.000,00. Der eine pflegt seinen Wagen fünf Stunden in der Woche, der andere pflegt seinen Wagen nur zwei Stunden die Woche, wer hat wohl das gepflegtere Automobil?

Auch dein toller Freizeitpark-Vergleich hinkt vorne und hinten.

Denn verflixt noch eins, darum geht es in diesem Thread doch garnicht.

Der Threadtitel lautet:

"Jeder soll den Content sehen"

Was bedeutet dies im Umkehrschluß? Richtig! Dein Freizeitpark-Vergleich (und jeder andere auch) müsste wie folgt lauten:

Jeder zahlt EUR 13,00 für den Eintritt. Nur darf der eine alle Fahrgeschäfte nutzen, der andere nur 50% der Fahrgeschäfte.

Es geht doch hier einzig und allein darum, dass jeder das Recht hat, den Endcontent zu sehen. Fertig aus Ende. Wenn Blizzard den Endcontent nur einer begrenzten Anzahl an Spielern zugänglich macht, dann haben wir den Vergleich, dass jeder den gleiche Betrag zahlt, jedoch nur ein geringer Anteil der Leute den gesamten "Bereich" (oder was auch immer) sehen darf.

Ich zahle das gleiche Geld wie "Kungen" (nur als Beispiel). Soll ich nun auf einen gewissen Teil des Spiels verzichten? Warum? Weil ich nicht so viel Zeit habe? Bullshit! Ich spiele in der Woche auch meine 16 Stunden+. Ich raide im 25er und im 10er Content. Nicht so erfolgreich wie die ganzen Top-Raidgilden, aber wir raiden. Soll ich nun auf den Content verzichten, weil ich einen zeitintensiven Job und ein Privatleben habe? Nicht wirklich.


----------



## LaVerne (18. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich zahle das gleiche Geld wie "Kungen" (nur als Beispiel). Soll ich nun auf einen gewissen Teil des Spiels verzichten? Warum? Weil ich nicht so viel Zeit habe? Bullshit! Ich spiele in der Woche auch meine 16 Stunden+. Ich raide im 25er und im 10er Content. Nicht so erfolgreich wie die ganzen Top-Raidgilden, aber wir raiden. Soll ich nun auf den Content verzichten, weil ich einen zeitintensiven Job und ein Privatleben habe? Nicht wirklich.



Wenn Du ein Offline-Spiel kaufst, daß für Dich sehr schwer ist, wirst Du mehr Zeit investieren müssen, um Dir den nächsten Level freizuspielen. Wenn Du zu schlecht für das Spiel bist, wirst Du die Endlevel gar nicht sehen. Gibt es da "günstigere" Versionen für faire Spieler, die ohne Cheats so ein Ding durchspielen wollen?

Nerf Schachcomputer - ich hab' das selbe Geld wie jeder andere bezahlt und das Ding schlägt mich immer! Trainieren will ich aber nicht; ich hab schließlich einen Job, will aber mal die Gewinn-Melodie hören!

Als "Casual" braucht man keinen leichten Raid-Inhalt, um "alles" zu sehen (echte Casuals haben eh nicht die Zeit, um zu raiden), sondern passenden "Casual-Inhalt"! Ich habe längst nicht alles in BC gesehen - das muß man auch gar nicht. Man sucht sich die Inhalte, die für die jeweilige persönliche Spielart geeignet ist. Ansonsten sucht man sich ein anderes Spiel!


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier einzig und allein darum, dass jeder das Recht hat, den Endcontent zu sehen. Fertig aus Ende. Wenn Blizzard den Endcontent nur einer begrenzten Anzahl an Spielern zugänglich macht, dann haben wir den Vergleich, dass jeder den gleiche Betrag zahlt, jedoch nur ein geringer Anteil der Leute den gesamten "Bereich" (oder was auch immer) sehen darf.
> 
> Ich zahle das gleiche Geld wie "Kungen" (nur als Beispiel). Soll ich nun auf einen gewissen Teil des Spiels verzichten? Warum? Weil ich nicht so viel Zeit habe? Bullshit! Ich spiele in der Woche auch meine 16 Stunden+. Ich raide im 25er und im 10er Content. Nicht so erfolgreich wie die ganzen Top-Raidgilden, aber wir raiden. Soll ich nun auf den Content verzichten, weil ich einen zeitintensiven Job und ein Privatleben habe? Nicht wirklich.


Und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt der Geschichte. Jeder hat effektiv das Recht, den Endcontent zu sehen, genau so ist es. Ob Du nun 50 Stunden raidest, 16 Stunden oder nur 2 Stunden die Woche ist jedoch ne ganz andere Frage und zwar ne Frage der Prioritäten. Übung macht den Meister und die einen Leute brauchen nunmal mehr Übung als die andern Leute. Kann XY was dafür, wenn er für den selben Boss nur zwei Trys braucht und YZ dafür 10 Trys? Ist nunmal nicht jeder gleich lernfähig. Nun muss sich halt YZ überlegen, ob er die 10 Trys investieren will oder nicht und wenn er sich dazu entschliesst, es zu tun, tjo sorry, dann brauchts halt diese Zeit, dies dafür braucht.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Januar 2010)

Leute Leute Leute.

Ich versuche es noch einmal.

Also:

Es ist nicht in Ordnung, wenn Blizzard seine Encounter und seinen Endgame Content so aufsetzt, dass man nur mittels 4 Raidabenden die Woche und immenser Farmzeit irgendwann einmal Arthas zu Gesicht bekommt.

Es ist in Ordnung, wenn Blizzard auch den "Casual-Raidern" (Gott was ein schlechtes Deutsch) die nur zwei oder vllt. nur einen Abend die Woche raiden es ermöglicht Arthas zu sehen und auch zu legen.

Ihr so genannten Pro-Raider, die 4 Abende die Woche 6 Stunden am Stück in einer Instanz hocken, gönne ich gerne ein wesentlich besseres Equip. Gerne. Ich möchte aber die Geschichte und die Encounter miterleben und nicht aussen vor sein, nur weil ich ein Privatleben habe.

Darum geht es hier doch.


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Es ist nicht in Ordnung, wenn Blizzard seine Encounter und seinen Endgame Content so aufsetzt, dass man nur mittels 4 Raidabenden die Woche und immenser Farmzeit irgendwann einmal Arthas zu Gesicht bekommt.
> 
> Es ist in Ordnung, wenn Blizzard auch den "Casual-Raidern" (Gott was ein schlechtes Deutsch) die nur zwei oder vllt. nur einen Abend die Woche raiden es ermöglicht Arthas zu sehen und auch zu legen.


Wo setzt Du denn die Grenze? Wo bitteschön kannst Du ruhigen Gewissens sagen: XXX Stunden pro Woche zum raiden sind ok, mehr ist zuviel, weniger ist zuwenig? Wo willst Du diese Grenze ansetzen, womit willst Du das begründen und warum bist *Du* ausgerechnet die Person, deren Massstäbe das Mass aller Dinge sind? Darum geht es mir und um nichts Anderes. Jeder, der sich selbst in den Foren als "Casual" bezeichnet meint immer, er sei das Mass aller Dinge, was er definiert IST casual und was andere Leute sagen interessiert ihn nicht die Bohne. Das ist es, was mich stört. "Casual" ist ein so weit dehnbarer Begriff wie "Informatik". Ausser Blizzard wird wohl keiner von uns hier wissen, wer oder was casual ist.


----------



## ThEDiciple (18. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Offline-Spiel kaufst, daß für Dich sehr schwer ist, wirst Du mehr Zeit investieren müssen, um Dir den nächsten Level freizuspielen. Wenn Du zu schlecht für das Spiel bist, wirst Du die Endlevel gar nicht sehen. Gibt es da "günstigere" Versionen für faire Spieler, die ohne Cheats so ein Ding durchspielen wollen?
> 
> Nerf Schachcomputer - ich hab' das selbe Geld wie jeder andere bezahlt und das Ding schlägt mich immer! Trainieren will ich aber nicht; ich hab schließlich einen Job, will aber mal die Gewinn-Melodie hören!
> 
> Als "Casual" braucht man keinen leichten Raid-Inhalt, um "alles" zu sehen (echte Casuals haben eh nicht die Zeit, um zu raiden), sondern passenden "Casual-Inhalt"! Ich habe längst nicht alles in BC gesehen - das muß man auch gar nicht. Man sucht sich die Inhalte, die für die jeweilige persönliche Spielart geeignet ist. Ansonsten sucht man sich ein anderes Spiel!



/sign

wer WoW Kauft wird voher wissen das der spielinhalt teils zeitaufwendig ist. Wenn man aber voher weiß das man diese evt nicht hat oder investieren will (was sicherlich nicht schlimm ist, ich weiß auch tausend andere dinge die mit sicherheit wichtiger sind als WoW) lässt man entweder die finger davon. Oder man muss damit leben das man trotz gleicher bezahlung eben nicht wirklich alles sehn kann. In BC hats doch komischerweise kaum einen gestört deswegen versteh ich diese grundsatzdiskusion jetzt nicht und vermeitliche gelegenheitsspieler nach "ich will alles sehen dürfen" schreien. 

erlich gesagt ist mir das ganze mittlerweile auch latte. Ich hab weder was gegen 24/7 spieler wer daran spaß hat solls haben, noch hab ich was gegen jene die 1-3 mal die woche on kommen. Ich bin gespannt wie mans in Cata lösen wird. Hoffe einfach nur auch als nicht voll Profi ein wenig mehr schwierigkeit , denn vorallem naxx war einfach nur wiederverwerteter "ich hab keine lust mir was neues auszudenken" raidinhalt und pdk seh ich auch nicht wirklich als inhalt an, eine raidinze wo man einzig und allein bosse abfarmt.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wo setzt Du denn die Grenze? Wo bitteschön kannst Du ruhigen Gewissens sagen: XXX Stunden pro Woche zum raiden sind ok, mehr ist zuviel, weniger ist zuwenig? Wo willst Du diese Grenze ansetzen, womit willst Du das begründen und warum bist *Du* ausgerechnet die Person, deren Massstäbe das Mass aller Dinge sind? Darum geht es mir und um nichts Anderes. Jeder, der sich selbst in den Foren als "Casual" bezeichnet meint immer, er sei das Mass aller Dinge, was er definiert IST casual und was andere Leute sagen interessiert ihn nicht die Bohne. Das ist es, was mich stört. "Casual" ist ein so weit dehnbarer Begriff wie "Informatik". Ausser Blizzard wird wohl keiner von uns hier wissen, wer oder was casual ist.



*Ich *möchte hier garkeine Grenze ziehen. Für mich ist das aktuelle Spiel, so wie es ist, in Ordnung. Die verlängerbaren IDs, die Marken etc. Ich finde es passend. Mich stört es nur, wenn hier einige (bitte nicht auf dich beziehen) hier meinen den Endgame-Content nur einer begrenzten Zahl an Spielern zugänglich zu machen.

Ich musste hier Sprüche lesen à la "Wer seinen Char nicht beherrscht, soll mit WoW aufhören" "Wer keine Zeit zum raiden hat, soll mit dem Spiel aufhören". Das nervt mich und macht mich fuchsig.

Ich will doch garkeine Grenzen definieren, oder behaupten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben. Ich habe auch keine Lösung für das Problem (sofern es überhaupt eines gibt). Ich möchte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die "Ich spiele 4 Tage die Woche dauerhaft WoW und hab deswegen das alleinige Anrecht auf den Endgame-Content" Spieler mal überlegen sollten was sie da eigentlich sagen.


----------



## Rabaz (18. Januar 2010)

Wie sie alle das Hinzufügen von noch einem Instanzportal & dahinter Abzuholendem T(+1)-Recyclingprodukt als CONTENT bezeichnen (mit dem wieder alle zufrieden sind für 3 Monate). Ihr seid wirklich Schafe, solche Kunden möcht ich auch.


----------



## Protek (18. Januar 2010)

Ich bin und war schon immer dafür das man 2 Arten von Inhalten in einem Spiel hat. 

-Hard (harte Raids)
-Soft(leichte Raids)

In den wirklich schweren Sachen haben Casuals meiner Meinung nichts verloren wenn sie die Ausrüstung nicht haben.

Früher wars echt so das man noch zu den Raidern aufgesehen hatte. Irgendwie hatte die ganze Geschichte noch eine mystische Aura(Schein) Mittlerweile will einfach jeder alles haben.
Ist auch nicht schlecht, nimmt dem Spiel aber den Reiz für die HighEnd Elite Spieler.


----------



## DarkDesire666 (18. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ein Ferrari für EUR 600.000,00. Der eine pflegt seinen Wagen fünf Stunden in der Woche, der andere pflegt seinen Wagen nur zwei Stunden die Woche, wer hat wohl das gepflegtere Automobil?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



denke nicht das meine vergleiche hinken ... jeder kann machen was er *WILL* und woran er *SPAß* hat. kein bock anzustehen = nicht fahren; anstehen = fahren ... sein eq verbessern = problemlos alles sehen; in dala stehen und maulaffen feilbieten = dann siehst auch nur dala^^ 

es geht nicht darum wer irgendwas besser macht ... der eine hat spaß seinen 600.000 euro ferrari auf der rennstrecke zu verheizen, der andere schaut ihn sich an ... beide könnten die möhren verballern und beide können sich die teile anschauen ... mit dem erwerb eines ferraris* KÖNNTE* ich damit machen was ich *WILL*, und ferrari wird mir nicht vorschreiben das ich damit weder das eine, noch das andere machen darf

DU nimmst dir höchstens selber die möglichkeit alles zusehen ... du hast dafür bezahlt, also darfst du es auch sehen ... geh hin, es hindert dich *niemand* dran, höchstens du selbst ... ich habe selbst die alten classic sachen erst mit 80 gesehen, aber ich hab sie gesehen ... ergo, ich hab für den spaß bezahlt und ihn gesehen ... wenn du, oder auch andere der meinung seid, das ihr ohne etwas zu machen, was rausbekommt muss ich euch leider sagen das ihr leicht schief gewickelt seid ... 

ich hab ein herz für casuals, habe nie was gegen gelegeheitsspieler gehabt, nur ich wollte jetzt schon alles sehen und verbringe daraufhin gerne einen großen teil meiner freizeit "in game", solle meine galoppierende ungeduld irgendwann vorbei sein und ich wieder nur sehr unregelmäßig spiele, dann werde ich mir den aktuellen raid content halt erst was später angucken ...

wer früher scheisse fußball gespielt hat, ist nicht in mannschaft gewählt worden, also blieb nur üben, bis man mitspielen durfte, wenn du ne raidbremse bist, übe bis du es hinkriegst, das eq kriegst ja eh hinterhergeschmissen, den skill net!


----------



## Klos1 (18. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wer heute behauptet, MC sei keine Herausforderung gewesen war schlicht nicht dabei oder hat sich seine Erinnerungen dadurch verändern lassen, dass das heute nur noch ne Farm-Ini ist. Ich kannte ne Menge Raids, die immernoch regelmässig an Magmadar oder spätestens Majordomus scheiterten zu dem Zeitpunkt, als BWL rauskam!
> 
> Von BWL, AQ40 und Naxx hab ich jetzt noch gar nichts gesagt, das waren ganz andere Ligen.



Ich war Spieler der ersten Stunde und ich behaupte, daß MC und auch Pechschwingenhort vom taktischen her nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll waren. Was du für Raids kanntest, juckt mich nicht. Wir haben damals in MC lediglich für Ragna ca. 10 Versuche gebraucht. Magmadar lag bei uns beim ERSTEN! Bei Majordomus vielleicht 6-7. Und das wohlgemerkt bei zweimal die Woche Raid. Ab und an sogar nur einmal.

Meiner Meinung nach waren da eher die Leute nicht dabei, die glauben, daß MC groß Taktik erforderte. Bei Nef musstest du auch nicht so viel können. Entscheidend war der DMG um die Wachen down zu bekommen, die von den beiden Türen kamen. Das hat etwas gedauert. Der Rest war kein Problem. Und dann noch der Raum ziemlich am Anfang, wo die ganzen Mobs kamen. Alle anderen Bosse haben so ca. 6-7 Versuche gekostet. Was ist daran jetzt so besonders?

Naxx war damals richtig heftig, da geb ich dir recht.

Edit: Und lasst mal bitte eure bescheidenen Vergleiche mit Fußballmannschaft, Ferrari und was weiß ich. Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn. Wow ist ein Spiel. Blizzard hat es programmiert und möchte, daß ihr Machwerk möglichst allen zugänglich ist und das nicht nur zu 80%. Da könnt ihr noch soviel heulen, schnallt es endlich. Blizzard will Geld verdienen und das machen sie mit Spielern, die normale Spielzeiten haben und nicht mit Leuten, die ihre ganze Freizeit ingame verbringen.


----------



## DarkDesire666 (18. Januar 2010)

die vergeleiche dienen lediglich um einigen nicht vor den kopf stoßen zu müssen ... <br><br>ich kanns auch einfach sagen:<br><br><br>das spielereische unvermögen einiger, wird diejenigen, und ja genau diese, davon abhalten sich alles anschauen zu können.<br>wollte das nur "netter" sagen ... <br><br><br>so und jetzt dürft ihr mich flamen ... und ja, ich war einer derer, die euch nicht in die fußballmannschaft gewählt haben ...


----------



## Spellman (18. Januar 2010)

@DarkDesire666:

So hab ichs auch schon versucht.... aber selbst damit kannst du es den meisten nicht begreiflich machen ^^

@Klos

Vergleiche mal ICC mit Sunwell und PDOK und Co. mit BT und Hyal.



*Und gerne kann alles jedem zugänglich sein.. aber warum kann man die jeweils aktuellen Endcontent-Inis nicht anspruchsvoller gestalten, sodas wirklich nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler just zur Implementation dort equip- und skilltechnisch raiden kann.
Und wenn dann die nächsthöheren Raidinis online gehen, werden die vorherigen im Schwierigkeitsgrad herabgesetzt (so wie mit Sunwell kurz vor Wotlk).
Damit hätten die "Pros" ihren Anspruch und die "Casuals" ihren Content.

....Ich warte auf Gegenargumente... ^^*



Ich wäre wieder für die Einführung von Prequest, die einen durch die Inis führen (müssen ja keine Gearchecker wie Kelle oder Vashj dabei sein ^^).... und dies könnte man ja "accountgebunden" machen, ergo fällt auch das Argument weg, twinken würde dadurch wieder massiv erschwert.


----------



## Todeswolf (18. Januar 2010)

> Nerf Schachcomputer - ich hab' das selbe Geld wie jeder andere bezahlt und das Ding schlägt mich immer! Trainieren will ich aber nicht; ich hab schließlich einen Job, will aber mal die Gewinn-Melodie hören!



Hallo ich würde dir da gerne helfen !!

Bei jeden Schachcomputer kannst du eine Schach Stellung eingeben !
Du bist weiss !!
stelle den schwarzen König auf A8 den weissen König auf F1 dan einen weissen Turm auf B2 und den anderen weissen Turm auf A3 nun stellst du ein das weiss (also Du) am Zug ist ....fahre von A3 auf A1 ------Schachmatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deine so ersehnte Melodi *sing* dilirilirüüüüüüüüüüü

ich hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (18. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Offline-Spiel kaufst, daß für Dich sehr schwer ist, wirst Du mehr Zeit investieren müssen, um Dir den nächsten Level freizuspielen. Wenn Du zu schlecht für das Spiel bist, wirst Du die Endlevel gar nicht sehen. Gibt es da "günstigere" Versionen für faire Spieler, die ohne Cheats so ein Ding durchspielen wollen?
> 
> Nerf Schachcomputer - ich hab' das selbe Geld wie jeder andere bezahlt und das Ding schlägt mich immer! Trainieren will ich aber nicht; ich hab schließlich einen Job, will aber mal die Gewinn-Melodie hören!
> 
> Als "Casual" braucht man keinen leichten Raid-Inhalt, um "alles" zu sehen (echte Casuals haben eh nicht die Zeit, um zu raiden), sondern passenden "Casual-Inhalt"! Ich habe längst nicht alles in BC gesehen - das muß man auch gar nicht. Man sucht sich die Inhalte, die für die jeweilige persönliche Spielart geeignet ist. Ansonsten sucht man sich ein anderes Spiel!



100% der Leute an die das gerichtet ist, werden nicht erkennen wie recht zu hast. Leider.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Leute Leute Leute.
> 
> Ich versuche es noch einmal.
> 
> ...



Ich fasse zusammen:
Es gibt entweder 24/7 Spieler
Oder leute die 1-2ma die Woche raiden.

Jez habe ich festgestellt, welch ein Wunder, dass ich ja zu BC auch nur 1-2 Abende geraidet habe. Und oh Wunder, ich hatte Illidan down.
Warum? 
Ich hatte eine GILDE. Mit einer Gilde raidet es sich besser als mit Randoms. 
Und warum suchen heute kaum noch Gilden Bündnisse um 25er eigenständig raiden zu können?
Weil es nicht nötig ist.

Man hat zu BC nicht unbedingt, wie du sagst, mehr gemacht um das gleiche zu erreichen. Ne man brauchte nur eine Gilde, in der nicht nur Vollpfosten spielten und eine eigene Vorstellung wie man seine Klasse beherrschen kann, damit man sich eine Taktik zurechtlegen kann. 

Dazu muss gesagt sein:
1. Ich ging zu der zeit zum Gymnsium. 32 Wochenstunden und ein Notenschnitt von 2.4 in der 8/9 Klasse ist nicht schlecht.
2. Ich spiele 3mal/Woche Fussball
3. Das WE ist meistens ausschließlich für Freunde reserviert, weil man in der Woche kaum Zeit füreinander findet. Bedingt durch Schule, Sport ö.ä.

Also muss ich ja mal sagen, dass man trotz nur 1-2 Raidtagen, RL und einem gesunden Verstand und Verständniss für das Spiel, doch recht weit kommen konnte. 
Da du hier so flamen musst, behaupte ich mal dreist, dass du nichts in BC gerissen hast.


----------



## Affenkopp (18. Januar 2010)

Na da hast du deine WoW-Sucht ja gut im Griff, andere wollen fürs Abogeld möglichst oft online sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal einen Bericht über nen WoW-Süchtigen in der Zeitung gelesen. Der war arbeitslos und hat jeden Tag 14-18 Stunden WoW gezockt...so kaputt war er aber auch irgendwann!


----------



## Lindhberg (18. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> 100% /agree
> 
> Die meisten "Casuals" die sich hier beschwere sind keine Casuals sondern einfach schlechte Spieler!!




richtig! das komische ist auch das die meisten spieler die ich so kenne/kennengelernt habe und die  im content ziemlich weit sind garnicht so oft online sind.
und das sind einige!

zugegeben es gilt hürden zu überwinden um in eine fähige raidgilde zu kommen - bei mir hat aber komischerweise das "verlangen" zu spielen extrem nachgelassen weil der meiste kram mich einfach nicht mehr sooo interessiert.
ich logg meist um 30 min vor raidbeginn ein (paar dailies etc.) dann raid - dann noch kurz on - evtl noch im ts - das wars. und so ähnlich handhaben das auch die meisten der gilde, sofern sie keinen twink leveln oder urlaub haben etc.


----------



## Xorle (18. Januar 2010)

Thau schrieb:


> Falsch.......!
> Sry aber die Leute die so etwas schreiben haben einen beschränkten Horizont oder können net lesen!
> 
> Wo steht geschrieben das jeder das recht auf den gesamten Spielinhalt hat?!?
> ...



Ok, Gegenargument ganz simpel: In den AGBs steht auch nirgendwo, dass das Spiel herausfordernd sein muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist aber: Alle Abbonenten zahlen den gleichen Preis (ok, je nach Länge und/oder Land Unterschiede, gehen wir einfach von den 13€ aus...) und daher haben alle die gleichen Rechte.
Ergo: Blizz schaut auf die größte Masse an Spielern und das sind (scheinbar) die sogenannten casuals, die sich (zum größten Teil) über die leichtere Zugänglichkeit in Bezug auf Raidinstanzen freuen.

Ich habe nur deswegen Classic als Taktik-beispiel gewählt, um eine Entwicklung aufzuzeigen (wollte nicht noch mehr schreiben, war eh schon wieder zu viel...). Ja, richtig in BC waren die Taktiken teils sehr herausfordernd und die Kämpfe deutlich anspruchsvoller...wenn man wieder den Faktor Zeit betrachtet, ging es jedoch schon in BC schneller auf 70 zu lvln (als von 1 auf 60), Equip zu farmen um die ersten Raidinstanzen zu besuchen und gegen Ende hin ein Markensystem eingeführt, das (wenn auch nicht ganz so extrem) dem heutigen ähnelt bzw. dessen grundlage bildet(e). Der Hammernerf kam ganz zum Schluss, als Schmankerl für alle, damit die Inis noch von möglichst vielen besucht werden konnten.

Zu viele Addons, welche einem jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis im Bosskampf praktisch vor die Birne knallt.
Zu viele Guides und Videos, nach deren Betrachtung mehr oder weniger jedem noch vor dem ersten Besuch klar ist, was ihn erwartet.
Zu viele Gildenbesuche auf Testservern, wo dann sozusagen schonmal traniert wird.
Die drei Punkte zusammen ergeben ungefähr ein Sologame mit beigefügter Komplettlösung plus ein paar kleine hilfreiche Cheats.
Zu viel (zu) gutes Equip, das die Bosskämpfe zusätzlich erleichtert.

Die Summe daraus ist das angesprochene Problem der mangelnden Herausforderung...


----------



## Xorle (18. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sorry, das stimmt so nicht. Entweder warst Du damals nicht dabei als MC aktiv geraidet wurde oder Du hast die Tatsachen einfach nur vergessen/verdrängt.



Ich hab den hässlichen Bau oft genug von innen gesehen (mit Jäger und Zwergenpriester). Ich spezifiziere dann mal kurz: Im VERGLEICH zu den folgenden Raidinstanzen in Classic und vor allem BC und auch Wotlk waren die BOSSTAKTIKEN in MC ein Witz. Heraudsfordernd war das ganze in erster Linie durch die Ausrüstung der Leute die in den ersten Wochen und teils Monaten eben nur nach und nach (bei 40 Leuten) besseres Equip hatten als beim allerersten Besuch. Sobald die Taktiken einigermaßen saßen und das Setup optimal aufgestellt, war es absolut keine Herausforderung mehr. Das hat nichts mit Vergangenheitsverklärung welcher Art auch immer zu tun...
Ragnaros z.B. war nicht wegen seines komplizierten Kampfes so schwer zu knacken, sondern wegen der notwendigen Feuerresi und gleichzeitig notwendigem dps...
Entfluchen, entzauben etc. war komplizierter weil es erst später addons wie decursive gab...
Für die verschiedenen Bosse wurden verschiedene Klassen benötigt, waren die nicht vorhanden, wurde es deutlich schwerer...
Unterschiedlich viele Tanks von Boss zu Boss notwendig, die bei anderen Bossen dann sozusagen als Damageloch mitgeschliffen wurden....
Viele heute sehr starke Zauber/Fähigkeiten bei verschiedenen Klassen gab es schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht...
Classic war nicht schwer wegen der ach so schwierigen Bosse, sondern weil das ganze gameplay schwerer zu meistern war...

Und an die Spacken, welche immer noch behaupten, das in erster Linie Casuals rumheulen, weil es ja sooooo schwer sei und bitte alles per Post geliefert werden soll: Die ach so tollen ProRaider sind doch überall in erster Linie die Heulsusen, das sie nicht mehr von allen angehimmelt werden, weil sie gottgleich vor Banken posen dürfen...aber wir drehen uns eh im Kreis, weil hier unterschiedliche Sichtweisen aufeinanderprallen, die scheinbar nicht miteinander vereinbar sind...


----------



## DarkDesire666 (18. Januar 2010)

Affenkopp schrieb:


> Na da hast du deine WoW-Sucht ja gut im Griff, andere wollen fürs Abogeld möglichst oft online sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz das du es schaffst hier die allgemeingültige meinung und die selbstverständliche selbstdarstellung aller wow-spieler zu bringen ... aber dein name bringt den inhalt des selben wohl komplett auf den punkt!


----------



## Chillers (18. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Leute Leute Leute.
> 
> Ich versuche es noch einmal.
> 
> ...



Sign


----------



## Raisershell (18. Januar 2010)

von Klos:
Was heult ihr denn alle nur rum? Was war denn damals im geschmolzenen Kern soviel schwerer als in heutigen Instantzen? Meiner Meinung nach garnichts. Es war bei weitem weniger Taktik verlangt.
Auch im Pechschwingenhort wurde nicht soviel Taktik abgefragt wie in heutigen Instanzen. Vom taktischen Anspruch wurden die Instanzen eigentlich schwerer und nicht leichter. Und wenn euch das alles nicht fordert, dann löscht doch eure bescheuerten Addons runter und spielt mal ohne Taktik-Guide. Meine Fresse! 
--
naxx gibt es wieder und wenn was soweit anspruchsvoll ist wie früher ist es höchstens uldur noch, der rest fordert net mehr wie in den inzen, schaun nirgends drin zu stehn, rest wird schon irgendwie gehn
wers net weis oder vergessen hat soll sich die taktikguids nochma lesen
und auch gelegenheitsspieler wahren zu genüge dort zu sehn da sie sich anstrengten und ehrgeiz zeiogten "gut" zu spielen bei weit weniger hilfsmitteln (addons) wie jetzt bzw am anfang noch fast ohne irgendwas

Steffus1984:
Es kann nicht sein, dass man n halbes Jahr Pause macht mit WoW und innerhalb einer Woche nach Wiederanfang das Equip für ICC-tauglichkeit zusammen hat, was ja, wie bekannt ist, im Moment der Endkontent ist
---
dazu brauch man nichts weiter zu sagen...
ach doch, en kolege reaktivierte seinen acc nach über nem jahr wieder, von 70 bis 80 pdk equipt in 2 wohcen und er arbeitet

Klos:
Ich sags nochmal: Wenn es ja sooooooooo einfach ist, dann geht doch das nächste mal in den Hardmode, schmeißt zuvor aber eure ganzen Addons runter und macht die Bosse ohne einen Guide.
Und dann würde ich mir das gerne mal anschauen ihr Pseudo-Pro's.
---
udn was ändert es nun ausser das die bosse die man schon kennt nun eben bsil schwerer sind?
das ist so wie wenn en ovalrennfahrer meint die strecke schwerer zu machen mit einem bogen mehr lol
und die hilfen sind schon mit einberechnet in die spielmechanismen, früher zb wahr aggro en weit einfacher einzuschätzende sache als huete mit den ganzen trinkets und procs die man nun hat, selbst heilung wurde auf die reaktionszeit der speiler mit addon getrimmt damit es eben net zu leicht wird
ich habe damals noch ohne devcursive und healbot in 40er raids geheilt oder dmg gemacht als priest / hexe mit den standartbars und interfacefunktionen
das ist fast gar net mehr ohne diese addons möglich rein wegen der reaktionszeit - und dennoch bleibts der selbe boss wie zuvor etwas schwächer *gähn*
---
Steffus1984Ich finde auch nicht, dass jeder spiele den Endcontent sehen sollte. Es kann nicht sein, dass man n halbes Jahr Pause macht mit WoW und innerhalb einer Woche nach Wiederanfang das Equip für ICC-tauglichkeit zusammen hat, was ja, wie bekannt ist, im Moment der Endkontent ist.
Oregaron:
Warum nicht ? WoW ist einfach nur ein SPIEL !
---
ich würd gern wissen wie viele sich spiele kauften und es nicht durchschafften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ja computerspiele eingentlich ne stetige steigung der schwierigkeit beinhaltet
blöd nur dasd es bei wow zum ende hin eben net schwerer sondern ganz viel zu einfach wird

Roxen:
ich finde deine idee echt gut , denn man bekommt das gear einfach nur noch hinter hergeschmissen 
also finde ich auch das "gute" spieler belohnt werden sollten ( mit besserem gear ) als leute die z.b einmal die woche für nur ne stunde onkommen 
---
es geht hier im thema nicht um den loot sondern das spielerisch, den zeitaufwand wie bemühen was zu schaffen das eigentlich in jedem spiel die vorraussetzung ist es durchzuspielen, jedoch sind die contraluete hier aber davon abgekommen und meinen es ist gut so wie es ist und dennen wo es zu schnell und zu leicht geht drum geht ihren pe.nismeter vorzeigen zu können - ist ein spiel durchgespielt spielt man was anderes oder es wird einem langweilig und man spielt was anderes, bei nem norm singlegame auch ok und der hersteller brauch sich net zu wundern wenn auflage 2 net gekauft wird, bei wow hat man aber anfgangs ein spiel bekommen mirt d4m man rundum glücklich wahr, spielte nun von monaten bis jahre das spiel mit zufriedenheit bis eben zu dem addon wotlk, man erhoffte sich neue herausforderungen und was bekam man? ein kaufhaus  -.-

Fasor:
healbot und dbm machen das spiel also nicht einfacher?
---
schon ohne zweifel, aber blizz hat drauf reagiert und zwar statt es zu verbieten da spiel entsprechend anzupassen

Noldan:
Ich persönliche ordne mich in die Kategorie zwischen Casual und Progressraider ein. Da ich in Schichten arbeite fehlt mir leider die Möglichkeit in einer Raidgilde unterzukommen und somit mit "gleichgesinnten" den Content zu raiden.
Mir bleibt also nur die Möglichkeit mich einem Randomraid anzuschließen.
---
wer sagt das?  früher wo 40 leute anwesend sein sollten für nen raid gings doch auch und es wahr bei weitem mehr leute da die sich die zeit nahmen und sich gegenseitig anpassten das schichtarbeitende oder gastronomietätige auch zum zuge kamen, wenn da sbei dir nich geht such dir ne neue gilde oder bau eine auf mit unterstützung, einfacher wäre auch mit gleichen ne stammgruppe aufzumachen, immerhin hat die woche 7 tage und je 24std und nur mittwochs früh is mal tuck

ebenfalls noch von Noldan:
Ich glaube dass nicht jeder 0815 Möchtegern Pro ICC in seiner jetzigen Form clear bekommen wird, genauso wie die wenigsten Casuals Ulduar incl. Algalon down haben
---
und daran ist da sspeil schuld (zu schwer) das man alles sowiet ändert?  0815 spieler schaffen auch diverse anderen spiele nicht ins endgame, pöse spielentwickler pöse pöse   /- warum ausgerechnet bei wow gibt das spieleteam nach  *wein*  meine  was schon alles geändert wurde etc gabs noch nirgends wo anders in der form wie in wow und unserer meinung nach wurde eben zu viel geändert das es eben keine zeit erfordert und können mehr erfordert ins endgame zu kommen = langeweile
das kuriose ist nur, es wird weiter gejammert, zu schwer, zu aufwendig, dauert zu lang....

Xorle   ich antworte mal direkt da text zu lang zum zitieren ist:
also wenn du der meinun g bist mc als beispiel wie du es darlegtest kann ich nicht nachvollziehn
in den 2 gilden wo ich auf unterschiedlichem server wahr wahren zu 2 tagen alle raidteilnehmer angemeldet und auch anwesend, eher wahrs so das man rotieren musste da sjeder relativ gleichoft mitkonnte da zu viel mitwollten was bei 40 eben endegelände is und bei ~ 50 - 60 acc auch keine 2te stammgruppe möglich wahr, aber auch da gabs abhilfe, man tauschte sich aus mit anderen gilden die member zu wenig hatten aber gleichauf wahren - es viel nicht ein abend and dem raid wahr aus
wenn ich da sheut so mitbekomme frag ich mich echt, ist es ein miteinander oder was wie is aus der wow communitiy geworden?
und schwerer wahrebn die raids damals definitiv, allein beim guidedurchlesen und die vorstellung dabei auf soweit zwar ausrecihend raum 40 leute verteilt zu haben...
wie lang hat ma denn ern boss versucht bis er ma down ging? du sagst nur aus bis ma die teile bekommen hat die man brauch....   ...  und die freude dann hat ma den nächsten boss entlich gelegt  was en gekreisch im ts...  *seufz*  *gänsehautfeeling*
joa, 3 ma pdk durch und auf farmnstatus, uldur hats bisl gedauert udn auch bei naxx, iic wahr normmode erster versuch mit einem wipe....  und jetzt ehrlich, wa sis am hardmode schwerer auser das das equip besser passen muss und die viecher mehr schaden machen?  quasie questmop von lev 30 zu 40, kann net mehr (ausser 1 2 sachen evtl) und macht mehr aua, das is wie 2 tage das selbe essen, nix neues

der germane:
Selbst zu BC hatte man nach einem Gilden First Kill dieses JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA gefühl als der Boss endlich fiel.
Edit: Ein intressanter kommentar den ich im inter net fand :
Und auf´m Offi is das ja schon fast wie auf´m Funserver.. da haste gleich T9 

Chillers:
Wenn die Entwicklung des Spieles so sehr stört, fasst euch ein Herz und kündigt das Abo oder verlängert die gamecard nicht. Spielt etwas anderes.
--
es ist eben schwer was loszulassen udn nicht für zu kämpfen was man die meiste zeit über solang es wow gibt hatte,nämlich herausforderung, spass und zwar über lange zeit gesehn, mit jedem monat 13 eus ein neues spiel quasie da ich bestimmt nicht so lang und ausgibig was anderes gespielt hätte (hypotätisch oder wie das heist gemeint)  ergo spielspass grenzenlos und günstig, nur mit wotlk fällt was entscheidendes davon weg, spass und fesselnde zeit durch herausforderung weiter zu kommen, was bleibt also?  das zahlen der 13 eus und hoffen sich soweit kundzutun das es wieder besser wird bevor man die hoffnung aufgibt oder andere interessen höher setzt zb andere spiele - und meine spielzeiot is geringerwerdend also hab ich das kündigen schon einigermasen vor augen denn der angebliche lichtschein catalysum heitert mich nich grad auf wenn ich so das offizielle dadrüber lese was wie kommen soll und die veränderungen, eher bekomm ich da brechreiz

Orgoron:
Wenn ihr Bosse auf normal macht habt ihr NICHTS erreicht nen Boss in PDK auf normal mit ner guten Gruppe den macht mittlerweise als DD meine Oma ohne gross aufzufallen wenn ich der ne Stunde erkläre welche 5 Tasten sie drücken muss

schön und gut, drück ich für hardmode eben ne taste mehr wauw, alles sieht gleich aus und rein equip machts dann aus das ichs schaffe oder nich, super endcontent der einem was abfordert

Klos zur sache wegen früher wahrs net schwerer als jetzigen raids gar im gegenteil:
Vom Movement her war der frühere Content gewiss nicht fasettenreicher als heute. Da baut Blizzard inwzischen weitaus mehr ein.

lol?  was denn?  wichtel wegballern und aus feuer gehns, ab und zu mal tankwechel
die twins frühgenug gedreht und schön wegem debuff und dem gegenpart aufpassen und warten bis se umfallen
soll ich nu alle bosse so wieter aufzählen?
ebensoviel konnten die bosse aus tbc hero schon vergessen?
was können die in iic denn gross mehr oder neues?
was is mit archa? von anfang an farmstatus selbst für random /handelschatsucher
maly auch en witz, obsi wuhuha en drache  *gähn* 
wie gesagt uldur und naxx is ok, aber halt ma, naxx is doch ne allte wenn auch gepushte 60er raidinstanz und wauw, selbst random sucken da ab mit weit besser gear als gefoprdertes mindest must have
pdk geht net umsonst schon ne weile random wäre es so schwer

wer ging denn damals random mc? gurub? aq ruinen tempel? naxx?  hort?
selbst ubrs wahr ja ne tortur per random teils und machte man lieber gildenintern, dann folgte ja der nerf, dann gings auch spielen random und man machte sioch sogar den spass nur zu 5t zu gehn, früher leichter, also wer das behaupte scheue ich mich echt net zu sagen, hast du da überhaupt gespielt?
zu nem weiter forderen text deinerseits, ja es wurde rumgeheult das zu schwer das zu schwer buhuhu und zwar eben genug das bestimmte bosse generft wurden in tbc aufgrund weil es die sogenannten progmaer fanden, namen brauch man ja net nennen die für blizz testen, da anschliesend das heulen nimma aufhörte wurde die grosse nerfkeule geschwungen so das alles einfacher wurde, angefangen von elite q bis über die 5er innis bishin zu allen tbc innis, das wahr so ziemlich zu dem zeitpunkt wo auf einma random kara gegangen wurde und beim twinken keiner mehr in die innis ging durch den ep anstieg durch q und überhaupt
das lustige aber es hat keiner weils zu schwer wahr seinen acc gelöscht jedenfalls kam mir da nix zu ohren aber von einigen die gingehn und verabschiedet haben mit der begründung es macht kein spass meghr da man etwas ackert und tage drauf bekommens andere hinterhergeworfen etc pp also ähnlich meiner meinung

Nimeroth:
es nützt nix den leuten zu sagen es is zu leicht gegenüber früher den diese meinen ja das früher da sleichte wahr und jetzt das schwere  hihihahaha
zu deinem text, schön geschrieben und erweirtere das so wie es jetzt ist auch net im sinne von blizz sein kann da sie ja gewinnorientiert schauen, also nützt ein spiel nur gibt es spielinhalt, und der hängt paar wochen nach iic schon wieder fest und verlangt nach was neues
da ja alles super is muss ich und alle anderen ja super spieler geworden sein das es so schnell ging  hiihihiihhahaha
ach ja und wir reden nichmehr über ka 10% die den letzten raid auf farmstatus haben wochen vor der nächsten und folgenden gilden wie noch damals zu 60er und nioch mit 20% zu tbc zeiten, es sind sicher mehr als 25% im jetzigen endgame udn nun schaut ma wie lang es das schon gibt, die die nachrücken werden täglich mehr
kann nur heissen es ist zu leicht

Bullybaer,  es geht hier keinsterweise um den schwanzometer oder selbiges vergleich!

Muhtator,  deine aussage hinkt denn diese weiner die du meinst haben dennoch das spoiel gespilet und sich versucht weiter zu kommen
was jetzt ist is fatal in die gegenrichtung da ssogar die gelegenheitsspieler schon langeweile bekommen, schau dich doch ma um auf den servern und sage mir das alles so wie es ist ok ist

MrGimbel:
Gib´s auf, das raffen die Leute eh nicht, passt denen auch nicht ins Konzept. Weil dann könnten sie nicht mehr die schmuddeligen Kacknoobs dafür verantwortlich machen.
Wurde schon oft genug geschrieben, dass es wirtschaftlich nicht sonderlich prickelnd ist Content zu programmieren, der von weniger als 10% der Kundschaft gespielt werden kann. 
---
dafür programmiert man innis und raids die 50% nach 3 - 8 wochen durch haben und somit farmstatus erlangen?

DarkDesire666, so, nun geh ich als gehbehinderter nur 50% so schenll wie wer der egsund ist oder ebsser sitze im rollstuhl, und jetzt?
die vergleiche ziehn net da die 13eus quasie nur für die freigabe des spiels abgenommen werden = serverwartung, wa sihr ingame anstellt und wie klang (sofern net gegen agb is allen udn jedem schnuppe solang du schön monatlich die 10 eus zahlst, blizz fragt sich erst wa sgetan werden muss wenn zu viel eines gesprächstthemas auftaucht oder gar en schwung leute mal nich ihre paycard einlösen für die nächsten 2 monate, ebenso evtl schon wenn die anzahl der leute im schnitt weniger bzw weniegr lang wird (keine ahnung ob die da was aufzeichenn können), dann nämlich gehts um ihr geld das sie verdienen
also wer wie viel und wa serreicht mit seinen 13 eus is letztlich das das er sich einloggen kann  fertig!

Garnalem, ich danke dir für den superidealem zuspruch, fühl dich hier jetzt positiv mit gesamten post von dir geehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tikume:
Und die Spielerzahlen sind ja mittlerweile eher gestiegen als gesunken - oder? 
---
bc kannten nur ein paar denn es wahr neu es gab net viel werbung, bis löetztlich mal gerede um tbc aufkam wahr ohne viel werbung wow schon dermasen bekannt geworden das glaubst gar net, weuil nun die medientrommel hinzukam und tbc ziemlich feststand wann es rauskommt gedreht, - ich merke grad das du dich sogar widersprichst wenn ich so denk wie du, eigentlich müsste grad durch classic und tbc so viele hinzugekommen sein also zum schwereren verlauf des spiels noch, wie viele von wotlk gegenüber classic über und + tbc sinds denn mehr gewordebn? also am meisten?  also serverfülligwerdendgefühlt kam mit wotlk net grad viele neue hinzu, aber tbc wahr wie ne seuche an neuen spielern  (net bös gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ach ja, und kaum einer kannte das speil net wirklich also is die aussage mal unzutreffend, eher müsst ma wissen wann so die spitzen wahren wo spieler kündigten und die foremthmen dazu also zeitlich gepostete abrufen, dann läge es auf der hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ureldhir:
Manche Leute und ihre Mentalität.
Wenn ihr euch als Hobby z.B. Motocrossfahren aussucht, werdet ihr eine Menge Geld investieren. Dann entscheidet man sich an Rennen teilzunehmen, und was ist? Man gewinnt nicht. Da kommen doch Leute, die weit mehr Zeit investieren und euch besiegen, sich von euch abheben.
Da ihr aber das gleiche Geld investiert müsstet ihr natürlich auch mit weniger Zeitaufwand erster werden, wie die anderen auch. Alles andere wäre ja ungerecht....
---
*schmuzel*  so was gemeines aber auch, geht doch nicht ^^
fällt mir auch eins ein, jemand und ich gehen bergsteigen, kaufen unsere ausrüsi (bildlich die 13eus) und ab zum berg im kommendem urlub, so, ich saß bis dahin am pc wow zocken und der andere regelmäsig was tun für seine fittness, im urlaub merke ich das ich aufgrund mangelnder fittness den berg net schaffe und muss abbrechen, der ander hats geschafft und freut sich über einen seltenschönen ausblick, seine fotos die er geknippst und nach dem urlaub jedem zeigt ist also sein zusatzpenis ja?
ich für mein teil freue mich für ihn und erfreue mich an seiner erzähluing und den schönen bilder die er von sich gibt, denkt ma drüber nach
alles das gleiche erreichen und haben dürfen / können kommt mir irgendiwe bekannt vor....   ex ddr? kommunismus?   *überlegt*

Baru - supergeil wenn die zahlen stimmen, das spiegelt genau das wieder was ich gefühlt mir gedacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu geil

Davatar, danke für die noch nichmal ausführliche schilderung der mc bosse und wie man selbst da stand equip talentbaum von früher etc pp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scytale:
Es geht doch hier einzig und allein darum, dass jeder das Recht hat, den Endcontent zu sehen.
---
das hatten sie zu classic, das hatten sie zu tbc und sie haben es wieder bei wotlk, also wo is das problem derer die sich gegen ein höheren schwierigkeitsgrad wehren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und folglich stimmt dein satz nich das blizz ihnen das verwehrt, oder machst du die hersteller anderer games verantwortlich sprich verklagst sie weil du für das spiel 30eus gezahlt hast aber es nicht durchschaffst?
warum sollen die bluten deiner meinung nach die s schaffen?
den mittelweg zu finden is das rezeppt für blizz soweit jenen beschaäfftigung und zufriedenheit zu schafffen das möglichst viele wieter spielen monat für monat
und einieg oder viele oder wirklich nur ne handvoll findet nunmal wow wie es nun ist viel zu leicht, es geht net um den penis, es geht net um angeberei oder abhebung und wie ma das alles oder und ähnliches nennen tut sondern einfach darum soll es jeder sehn können? ergo soweit schweirigkeit reduzieren das es der letzte depp kann, oder gerade so wie es jetzt is die deppen auszuschliesen um wenigstens 50% chance auf nen randomraid ohne noobs oder eben es wieder schwerer machen das es etwaige zeit erfordert und soielerische skönnen wie zusammenwirken der gruppe um das ganze etwas weiter zu distanzieren?  die frage nebenbei: der spielspass der menge muss stimmen, geht dieser verloren gehn die kunden / spieler weg
und zu nem späteren post von dir, klar, die zeit die der spieler investieren will is ebenso ne sache die nebenbei wichtzig ist, aber ehrlich, hab ich zu wenig zeit mach  ich net xy das eben std zeit brauch oder?   ich bekomm in 2 std besuch und möcht was kochen, hau ich en truthahn in den backofen?  sicher nicht - keine zeit falsches spiel
du schreibst auch passend weiter später das das speil so wie es ist dir gerade passt, so, wie lang gibts wotlk nun?  wie lang das davor?  welche periode überwiegt und dessen spieler der je früher er angefangen hat deiner meinung nach als denen die erst ende tbc oder gar erst mikt wotlk anfingen und es gar nicht anderst kennen?
klar fühlen die sich wohl angegraben aber hallo?  ich kann nix dafür das das peil bzw das addon wotlk en fail is und sich völlig negativ absetzt zu den anderen beiden spielteilen selbst für blizz eigentlich da sich nun nochmehr oben im endcontent langweilen als die beiden ends zuvor, nämlich die besseren gelegenheitsspieler die es nun auch mühelos schaffen oder durch support guter progamer bzw telentierten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  pors gibts nirgends wirklich mal erwähn, ansonsten will ich auch nen sponsor und neue spielinhalte testen und meine meinung abgeben bevors aufn testserver kommt oder wie wahr das nochma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lindhberg,  so gehts mir auch  -.-


----------



## Freelancer (19. Januar 2010)

Schöne Idee mit dem das der Endboss in der Normalen Instanz nicht stirbt, allerdings geht diesmal Blizzard ja nochmal ein neuen Weg so das man wieder wählen kann ob man ein Boss Hero machen will oder nicht allerdings diesmal über Interface so das man vor jedem Boss wählen kann.

Dazu kommt das es ja auch noch ein SpielerBuff geben der mit der zeit stärker wird man munkelt wohl was so wie der im zufälligen 5% mehr Heilung und Schaden aber das wissen die wohl selbst noch nicht so genau denke das sie schauen wie weit die Leute kommen in der Insatnz

Es wird wohl dabei bleiben das fast alle alles sehen können und töten können was mir auch ganz recht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (19. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und trotzdem kommen mehr dazu als abgehen. Würden aber weniger abgehen durch mehr interessanten Content, was bei einem guten Teil derer, die aufgehört haben, wohl ein Grund sein wird, hätten sie noch mehr.
> 
> Oder würdest du aufhören, weil du für EQ raiden müsstest sttat heros zu machen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (19. Januar 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Wie sie alle das Hinzufügen von noch einem Instanzportal & dahinter Abzuholendem T(+1)-Recyclingprodukt als CONTENT bezeichnen (mit dem wieder alle zufrieden sind für 3 Monate). Ihr seid wirklich Schafe, solche Kunden möcht ich auch.



WOW war nie, zu keinem Zeitpunkt seiner Laufzeit etwas anderes. 
Also finden 12 Mio Schafe das Prinzip gut. 

Määäh!


----------



## Orgoron (19. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Offline-Spiel kaufst, daß für Dich sehr schwer ist, wirst Du mehr Zeit investieren müssen, um Dir den nächsten Level freizuspielen. Wenn Du zu schlecht für das Spiel bist, wirst Du die Endlevel gar nicht sehen. Gibt es da "günstigere" Versionen für faire Spieler, die ohne Cheats so ein Ding durchspielen wollen?



Bei fast jedem Offlinespiel ist es schon lange üblich das es mindesten zwei oder mehr Schwierigkeitgrade gibt.

Und wenn die Hardmodes angeblich zu leicht sind sry aber das könnt ihr nun den Casulas echt nich in die Schuhe schieben ^^


----------



## Thau (19. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier doch garnicht. Auch wenn ich die anderen Vergleiche immer lesen muss.
> 
> Ein Ferrari für EUR 600.000,00. Der eine pflegt seinen Wagen fünf Stunden in der Woche, der andere pflegt seinen Wagen nur zwei Stunden die Woche, wer hat wohl das gepflegtere Automobil?
> 
> ...




Du bist ja genauso beschränkt! 

Wer sagt dass du den Endcontent nicht sehen DARFST? 

Schraube locker? *im Werkzeugkoffer Schraubenzieher such*

Du darfst genau die gleichen Sachen machen wie alle anderen NUR du musst es auch können!

Beispiel: Wenn du Modern Warfare 2 spielst musst du doch auch zuerst einige Missionen spielen um an die letzte ran zu dürfen oder? DU MUSST! oder cheaten...........!

Ein anderer is zu dumm dafür.......kommt nicht an der letzten Mission weiter....bekommt er jetzt Geld zurück weil er es net kann oder wie? er DARF ja die letzte spielen wenn er gut genug ist! Nur er MUSS nicht!


Kindergarten hier echt!!


Mfg


----------



## Treni (19. Januar 2010)

was hat gutes equip mit guten spielern zu tun?

es gibt z.b. leute die haben rl und auch arbeit im vergleich zu den hardocre hartz4 gamern,
die zwar sehr gut spielen können aber 1-2 stunden am tag eifnach zu wenig um
richtig schnell richtig gutes gear zu bekommen =)


----------



## Thau (19. Januar 2010)

Treni schrieb:


> was hat gutes equip mit guten spielern zu tun?
> 
> es gibt z.b. leute die haben rl und auch arbeit im vergleich zu den hardocre hartz4 gamern,
> die zwar sehr gut spielen können aber 1-2 stunden am tag eifnach zu wenig um
> richtig schnell richtig gutes gear zu bekommen =)




Grundsätzlich hast du recht aber....

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir spielt im Endcontent auf Anschlag! hat gutes EQ und eine gute Gilde!

Er ARBEITET, hat eine Freundin, und ist jedes Wochenende am Feiern.......
ansonsten spielt er.......sehr viel! an guten Tagen mal 6-12 Stunden durchgehend! Hartz 4? (mir egal wie es bei euch in Deutschland heißt, bitte Korrigiern wenns Falsch ist!)

nicht jeder der am Limit EQ mäßig spielt ist Arbeitslos!


MFG


----------



## WotanGOP (19. Januar 2010)

Wie oft kommt dieses Thema eigentlich noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh das nach wie vor nicht, wieso sich die guten Spieler equiptechnisch noch mehr abheben sollen, als sie es so schon tun. Sie tun es doch zwangsläufig sowieso. Ein schlechter Spieler wird wohl kaum 258er Items tragen, als Beispiel, genauso wie vorher 239er. Das sagt doch auf jeden Fall schonmal etwas aus, wenn man das denn wirklich wissen will oder muß. Ansonsten hilft ein Blick in die Statistiken. Da kann man genau sehen, wen man vor sich hat. Wenn man also Leute sucht für einen Raid, dann hat man jede Möglichkeit, Kandidaten zu beurteilen. Wer die aus Faulheit nicht wahrnimmt, sollte keinen Raid leiten. Aber heutzutage will es doch sowieso jeder so einfach wie möglich haben. Wenn Randomraids aufgestellt werden, werden immer Leute mit xy Gearscore, Tanks mit xy HP, DDs mit xy DPS und Heiler mit xy Zaubermacht gesucht, die, man beachte den sich immer wiederholenden Rechtschreibfehler, "nur mit equipt und erfahrung" sein sollten. Nun, ohne Equip würde ich grundsätzlich in keine Instanz gehen, aber lassen wir das mal dahingestellt.
Wieso gibt man jemandem, der noch nie PdK war, nicht die Chance, da Erfahrugnen zu sammeln? Richtig, aus purer Faulheit und weil man es eilig hat. Offensichtlich sind alle Randomraidleiter schon mit dem perfekten Wissen über alle Raidbosse auf die Welt gekommen. Aber ich schweife ab...
Das Thema ist ja die Abgrenzung der erfolgreichen Raider durch anderes Equip. Klar ist das momentan schwierig. Der erste Flügel ICC ist viel zu leicht und so kommt jeder potentiell zumindest an ein paar 264er Items. Aber man kann doch trotzdem einen guten Spieler von einem, wo man es nicht genau sagen kann, unterscheiden. Richtig, wenn das Equip nicht komplett 264er/258er/245er Items enthält, so kann trotzdem ein sehr guter Spieler vor einem stehen. Jedenfalls erkennt man einen guten Spieler, indem man einfach mal in die Erfolge und Statistik kuckt. Hat derjenige 20 Mal Naxx und danach 20 Mal Ulduar gecleart und im Juni 2009 diverse Hardmodes gemacht, so kann man sicher sein, daß er gut spielen kann. Vielleicht trägt er ja nur deswegen "nur" 232er Equip, weil er zwischenzeitlich nicht aktiv raiden konnte. Soetwas soll ja vorkommen. Seine spielerischen Qualitäten hat das aber sicher nicht negativ beeinflußt. Nur mal so als Beispiel. Natrürlich kann man auch an komplett 245er equipte Leute geraten, die gar nichts drauf haben. Aber auch das sieht man bei Erfolgen und Statistiken schon vorher. Denn spätestens in Ulduar hat so jemand nicht wirklich viel gerissen. Man muß solche Daten nur richtig auszuwerten wissen.
Jetzt hab ich mich ja sehr auf Randomraids bezogen. Das hat natürlich einen Grund. Die sogenannten Progamer, schreckliches Wort, brauchen doch gar nichts, womit sie Randoms beeindrucken können, um mitgenommen zu werden. Sie haben doch Raidgilden, mit denen sie xy Mal pro Woche losziehen, als Stammgruppe. Es ist ist also völlig unerheblich, ob sie nun noch Items bekommen, die sie so richtig von allen anderen abheben. Und was bitte soll es bringen, wenn jeder in Dalaran auf 200 Meter Entfernung sehen kann, daß sich Lichtgestalt Karl-Heinz gerade eingeloggt hat, weil sein Imba-Equip selbst vom Wyrmruhtempel aus noch zu sehen ist?
Dieses ganze Geplärre nach Equip, was einen von den "Casuals", noch so ein schreckliches Wort, abhebt, will doch tatsächlich nur erreichen, daß man sich optisch profilieren kann und zeigen, daß man im virtuellen Schwanzvergleich vorne liegt. Aber was bringt das, außer daß man eben einen auf dicke Hose macht, weil man selbst gerade mal 4% zum Erfolg beigetragen hat? Und für alle, die in Mathematik nicht aufgepaßt haben, 4% sind 1/25.
Sicherlich ist es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man dann doch mal random unterwegs ist. Da steht man dann, als Mitglied einer erfolgreichen Raidgilde, umgeben von Gimps, die alles hinterhergeworfen bekommen. Und dann knieen diese Trottel nicht mal nieder, wenn man die Instanz als letzter betritt, denn ein großer Auftritt muß schon sein, wenn man so Imba ist, daß selbst die Sonne blaß wird. So und dann kämpft man gegen den ersten Boss und stirbt, weil die Deppen von Heiler einen nicht geheilt haben, als man Aggro gezogen hat. Ja wieso baut der Tank eigentlich keine Aggro auf, bevor er am Mob steht? Man kann ja nicht ahnen, daß er langsamer läuft, als ein Cast oder Pfeil fliegt. Oder noch schlimmer, man überlebt und wird von Gimps, die zwar gleiches Equip haben, aber ja eigentlich nichts können, im Schaden abgehängt. Da kann man dann doch verstehen, daß Progamer Equip wollen, was sie als solche outet. Denn wie sonst sollen die ganzen Idioten denn erkennen, daß man der Größte ist...

Naja, jetzt mit dem zweiten Flügel ICC hat sich das sowieso wieder etwas relativiert. Fauldarm und Modermiene werden wohl nur in Ausnahmefällen von Randomraids oder zweitklassigen Gilden, bitte nicht abwertend verstehen, gelegt werden. Sie sind zwar nicht wirklich schwer, aber Tanks, Heilung und Schaden müssen ja trotzdem passen.
Ansonsten kann man eben nicht durch tolles Equip, was sich abhebt, glänzen, sondern muß durch Leistung dafür sorgen, daß man geschätzt wird.
Ihr wißt schon, Leistung ist das, wofür man sich anstrengen muß, anstatt nur den halben Tag vor der Bank rumzustehen und zu blitzen und blinken und funkeln...


----------



## Thau (19. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Ok, Gegenargument ganz simpel: In den AGBs steht auch nirgendwo, dass das Spiel herausfordernd sein muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zieh mich bitte nicht in die Masche mit den Leuten die sich aufregen das Wow zu leicht ist? Hab ich noch nie behauptet und werde ich auch nie.......

Ich habe das darum geschrieben weil manche denken sie MÜSSEN zugang zum Endcontet erhalten....sie dürfen rein aber das Spielverständniss und EQ muss passen....! 

Wie schwer Blizzard es macht IST UND BLEIBT SCHNEESTURMS ENTSCHEIDUNG!
Scheissegal wieviel ihr zahlt!

Mfg


----------



## Technocrat (19. Januar 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> In Guild Wars ist das so. Alle Rüstungen sind im Endgame gleich gut. Man erkennt jedoch wie weit bestimmte Spieler gekommen sind, an dem Equip, auch wenns denen keinen direkten Vorteil verschafft. Bei den Waffen das selbe.
> 
> Ich finde das gut.


Ich nicht. Es leistet einem üblen Elitarismus vorschub, von dem wir in der Welt (ja, dem RL) schon mehr als genug haben - das kann man aus den von uns künstlich geschaffenen Welten getrost herauslassen. Glücklicherweise sieht Blizz das genau so.


----------



## Nimeroth (19. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Es leistet einem üblen Elitarismus vorschub, von dem wir in der Welt (ja, dem RL) schon mehr als genug haben - das kann man aus den von uns künstlich geschaffenen Welten getrost herauslassen. Glücklicherweise sieht Blizz das genau so.



Ach? Mit Spektraltiger für den sogar ECHTE 500&#8364; bezahlt werden, für nem Frostwyrm (hey! Ich hab auch PvP gemacht. Leider war ich net gut genug und hab nurn 1200er Rating, ich will aber auch den Frostwyrm, ich zahl immerhin auch 13&#8364;!!) mit dem man überm Brunnen in Dalaran schwebt? Mit schwarzen Schlachtrössern? Mit schwarzen Protodrachen? Mit Titeln wie Astralwanderer, Nachtherr oder sonstwas?

"Elitarismus" oder sonstige Wertvorstellungen ist Activition-Blizzard total egal. Denen geht es wie jedem vernünftigen Unternehmen nur ums Geld. Die würden auch Chuck Norris als Rasse ins Spiel patchen wenns 2Mio neue Abonennten bringen würde.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das ein gesunder Konkurrenzkampf noch niemandem geschadet hat. Lediglich dem faulen Volk das möglichst ohne Anstrengung immer alles haben möchte. Naja...wie im RL so dann halt auch im VL.

Mittlerweile dreht sich dieses ewige Gejammer sogenannter "Casuals" ja ohnehin immer um das gleiche ohne auf wirkliche Argumente einzugehen. Bis heute ist nicht geklärt warum sich keiner dieser verweinten Heulbojen selbst nen Raid baut (Oh Hilfe...muss man ja was für machen - lieber jammern dass einen niemand mitnehmen mag).

Seit man seine ID verlängern kann ist auch das Argument "Ich darf nicht alles sehen" genauso hinfällig. Nur der Zeitfaktor spielt noch eine Rolle. Aber hey...das wäre dann doch zu viel Verlangt, dass man sich ein Spiel kauft, monatlich 13&#8364; bezahlt auch noch erwartet wird dass man gefordert wird....

Mein Gott, dann braucht man halt anstatt wie die Viel-Spieler eine Woche, 4 Wochen oder mehr um den Endboss zu legen. Und das kann man mit 2x2h oder sogar nur 1x3h oder was auch immer pro Woche locker erreichen. Ist doch total egal. Ein bisschen Ehrgeiz und durchaltevermögen braucht man dann halt...oh wait...

Sorry für den harschen Ton aber langsam ist dieses erbärmliche geflenne echt nimmer zu ertragen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Bergerdos (19. Januar 2010)

Die Sache ist ja gar nicht daß man sagt "Ich muß auch als Casual den Endcontend sehen", die Sache hat was mit Kundenbindung zu tun.
Hier kommen immer die Sprüche wie vile Leute mit WOW aufhören weil sie keine Herausforderung sehen. Ich wette Blizzard führt exakte Satistiken darüber. 
Auf der anderen Seite stehen aber die Leute die mit WOW aufgehört haben weil sie erkannt haben daß sie mit ihren Möglichkeiten - sei es ihr Skill, die Zeit die sie aufbringen können oder das Gildenumfeld in dem sie sich bewegen - nicht über 2 Bosse SSC rauskommen und deshalb gelangweilt / frustiert sind.

Der Vergleich mit den Offlinespielen ist sehr gut, es gibt Spiele die haben eine steile Kurve im Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich kauf mir das Spiel mit 10 Leveln und komme über level 6 nicht raus. Klar, ich hab das gleiche bezahlt wie der der das Spiel durchspielt und darf alles sehen, kann es aber aufgrund meiner Leistung nicht. Nach dem 127sten Versuch weiterzukommen lösche ich das Spiel von der Platte. So geht es anderen Spielern auch, und 50% der Käufer kommt nicht über Level 6 raus.
Jetzt kommt das Entscheidende, der Hersteller bringt eine Neue Version raus, Erweiterung, Fortsetzung, Neuauflage - was auch immer. 90% der  Leute die den ersten Teil durchgespielt haben kaufen es sofort, die Leute die es nur bis levle 6 geschafft haben lassen gleich die Finger davon.
Ergebnis: fast 50% Umsatzeinbuße im Vergleich zum ersten Teil. 
Hätten sie einen Button eingebaut mit dem man den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen kann hätten vielleich 90% ALLER Leute den 2. Teil gekauft.


----------



## WotanGOP (19. Januar 2010)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Sorry für den harschen Ton aber langsam ist dieses erbärmliche geflenne echt nimmer zu ertragen.


Erbärmlich ist eher, wenn man sich daran stört, wie andere ein Spiel spielen. Und genau das kann und muß doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Nur was kümmert es Leute wie dich überhaupt, wie "Casual" xy an sein Equip gekommen ist? Spiel WoW doch einfach so, wie es dir am meisten Spaß macht. Wo ist das Problem dabei?
Also mein Spielspaß, und der ist das wichtigste, wird nicht dadurch geschmälert, daß andere mit weniger Aufwand an gleichwertiges und teilweise sogar besseres Equip kommen, als ich. Okay, ich habe von Natur aus einen Schattenaccount und bin es gewöhnt, selten Drop- und Würfelglück zu haben. Aber da kann man nichts machen. Ich gleiche den Equiprückstand dann eben durch Fähigkeiten wieder aus. Und wenn wir was legen, dann ist das immer wieder schön. Für solche Momente spielt man. Und die bleiben erhalten, wie z.B. unser Leotherass Firstkill vor langer langer Zeit. Denn der war echt hart erarbeitet damals. Das Glücksgefühl, als er endlich lag, nach zig IDs, kann uns keiner jemals nehmen, egal wie leicht er dann durch den Nerfpatch wurde, weshalb ihn später jeder Randomraid gelegt hat.
Ich finde es immer wieder traurig, daß viele nicht einfach Spaß im Spiel haben können, sondern immer mehr kucken, was die anderen machen und sich dann beschweren, wenn jemand leichter an ein Item gekommen ist, als man selbst vor Monaten. Man könnte ja meinen, einige spielen echt nur, um sich da profilieren zu können durch Oberflächlichkeiten, wie Equip.
Solche Aussagen sind ganz klare Zeugnisse von Neid und Mißgunst. Neid ist gesund, Neid gehört dazu. Neid ist Antrieb. Wenn es gesunder Neid ist. Aber es gibt auch den krankhaften Neid, der fließend in Mißgunst übergeht. Bei diesem Neid ist man dann nicht neidisch, weil jemand anderes besser ist oder eher den Endboss gelegt hat. Bei diesem Neid ist man dann neidisch, weil der andere es auf die gleiche Stufe geschafft hat. Und das gönnt man ihm nicht, weil man ja der beste sein will...


----------



## Enyalios (19. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Die Sache ist ja gar nicht daß man sagt "Ich muß auch als Casual den Endcontend sehen", die Sache hat was mit Kundenbindung zu tun.
> .....



Sorry aber dein Beispiel klingt so als würde man fortführen "Hätte der Autohersteller das Fahrzeug mit Lenkrad ausgeliefert...".

Der wirtschaftzliche Aspekt der Änderungen sollte eigentlich klar sein, die Frage ist warum dann einige behaupten es sei immer noch genauso hart wie früher.


----------



## Richtigsteller (19. Januar 2010)

Gute Spieler wird man in Zukunft nicht mehr am Equip, sondern an den Erfolgspunkten erkennen.
Ich denke, dass Blizz da hin möchte. Und das ist auch gut so. Denn die Itemprollerei muss ja irgendwann mal ein Ende haben.


----------



## Kinderhasser (19. Januar 2010)

boahhh postet mal was sinnvolles und nicht andauernd so ein mimimi geposte über immer die gleiche scheisse. interessiert doch keinen mehr.
das ist doch alles alter kaffee  und abklatsch von früheren posts!


----------



## Enyalios (19. Januar 2010)

Kinderhasser schrieb:


> boahhh postet mal was sinnvolles und nicht andauernd so ein mimimi geposte über immer die gleiche scheisse. interessiert doch keinen mehr.
> das ist doch alles alter kaffee und abklatsch von früheren posts!



Dein Interesse hat der Thread scheinbar ja geweckt.

Und an den Erfolgspunkten gute spieler erkennen ? Ob sich ein Sammelfreak der ganz Azeroth erkundet hat automatisch für den Endcontent eignet wage ich zu bezweifeln. Erfolgspunkte spiegeln eher die investierte Zeit ins spiel wieder und nur zum Bruchteil irgendwelche Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Kinderhasser schrieb:


> boahhh postet mal was sinnvolles und nicht andauernd so ein mimimi geposte über immer die gleiche scheisse. interessiert doch keinen mehr.
> das ist doch alles alter kaffee und abklatsch von früheren posts!



Dein Name steht im krassen Kontrast zu deinem Kommentar. Denn du kommst selbst wie ein Kind rüber.


----------



## EisblockError (19. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dein Interesse hat der Thread scheinbar ja geweckt.
> 
> Und an den Erfolgspunkten gute spieler erkennen ? Ob sich ein Sammelfreak der ganz Azeroth erkundet hat automatisch für den Endcontent eignet wage ich zu bezweifeln. Erfolgspunkte spiegeln eher die investierte Zeit ins spiel wieder und nur zum Bruchteil irgendwelche Fähigkeiten.



Naja, aber um wirklich alle Punkte zu bekommen muss man alle Inis im Hardmoce clearen und imba im PvP sein.

Trozdem, wirklich viel bringt das nicht.


Allerdings: GIEF TOKENS


Ich find das die größte frecheit, dass Blizzard nichtmal den Erfolgreichen Spielern T10 geben will, sondern denen, die viel spielen.

Ich riade zwar erfolgreich, aber habe keine Lust jeden Tag WoW zu spielen und demnach keine Lust immer Daily Hero zu machen.

Ok, man bekommt wie in PDK auchschon nur dort die Tokens für die besseren Sets, doch nicht die Setitems selbst was meiner Meinung nach Kompletter schwachsinn ist.

Von miraus kann man für die ganzen schlechten Spieler da draussen das erste T10 Sets noch voll für Marken zu kaufen sein, aber bitte lasst uns T10 direkt durchs Drops bekommen pls.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Richtigsteller schrieb:


> Gute Spieler wird man in Zukunft nicht mehr am Equip, sondern an den Erfolgspunkten erkennen.
> Ich denke, dass Blizz da hin möchte. Und das ist auch gut so. Denn die Itemprollerei muss ja irgendwann mal ein Ende haben.



Das denke ich nicht. ich bin mit meinem Jäger auf dem Weg zur 8000er Marke und raide nicht aktiv. Dennoch sind die Hardmodes den meisten guten Raidern egal oder zumindest sehr vielen. Und selbst wenn nicht, so schaffen sie es allein mit Dungeonerfolgen nicht in einen 8000er Bereich. Und mann kann nicht alle Erfolge in einen Topf werfen und behaupten der Spieler hätte im Allgemeinen Skill. Denn Taktiken für z.B. Ruffarmen kann man nicht mit Bosstaktiken gleichsetzen.


----------



## Neneko89 (19. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!



Wenn de dirn normales Spiel kaufst und zu blöd bist es durchzuspielen kannste auch net die Hersteller verklagen du Heini...


----------



## Braamséry (19. Januar 2010)

Mal als Gegenbeispiel:

Spieler XY spielt AUSSCHLIEßLICH im PvE Content.

Jetzt kommt er auf die tolle Idee:

Ich habe 13&#8364; bezahlt also will ich bestes PvP Gear und n 2k+ rating.

Ergibt das Sinn? Nein.

Wäre es, nach eure Meinung, aber richtig? Ja, weil ja jeder das gleiche erreichen können muss mit wenig aufwand etc.


----------



## Piposus (19. Januar 2010)

Beispiel: Peter Hanswurst hat pro Woche 3 Stunden Zeit für WoW und möchte (weil er bissel Egomane ist) wegen seinen 13 Euro den gesamten Content sehen und das beste T-Set besitzen. Soll Blizzard nun WoW auf Herrn Hanswurst zuschneiden, oder doch lieber auch Spieler mit mehr Zeit bedienen?


----------



## -Baru- (19. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Mal als Gegenbeispiel:
> 
> Spieler XY spielt AUSSCHLIEßLICH im PvE Content.
> 
> ...



Schlechtes Beispiel. Niemand verlangt, dass er alle Hardmodes ohne Probleme schafft(Dein Beispiel mit 2k+ rating) aber
es wird verlangt, dass man mit geringen Anforderungen raiden kann (Arenateilnahme)
Du solltest bei Deinen Beispielen echt noch üben. Bisher waren sie immer ziemlich...naja...unpassend.


----------



## Omidas (19. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel. Niemand verlangt, dass er alle Hardmodes ohne Probleme schafft(Dein Beispiel mit 2k+ rating) aber
> es wird verlangt, dass man mit geringen Anforderungen raiden kann (Arenateilnahme)
> Du solltest bei Deinen Beispielen echt noch üben. Bisher waren sie immer ziemlich...naja...unpassend.



Okey dann ein besseres ausm PvP Bereich.

Ich will einen Galdititel haben, aber nichts dafür tun. Deswegen wird es bald so gemacht, das man immer nur gegen schwächer spielt (ich weiß würde real nicht gehen, ist aber nur ein Beispiel. Als alternative für die richtigen PvP Spieler bietet Blizzard die Möglichkeit an im gleichen System gegen die gleichen Leute anzutreten. Nur spielt man zB nicht 5vs5 sondern 3/4vs5

Es wurden schon viele Beispiele und Punkte gebracht, warum (leider) HM so wie sie sind leider kein Ersatz für guten Content sind.


----------



## -Baru- (19. Januar 2010)

Dein Text fängt schon mit einer Verallgemeinerung an. 

Nur, weil einige Spieler (mich eingeschlossen) auch Arthas (wenn auch im "leichten" Modus) legen wollen, verlangen wir doch nicht automatisch
auch einen epischen Erfolg mit Titel und Mount und das beste T-Set. Das soll denen vorbehalten sein, die den Schlachtzug im heroischen
Modus meistern.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Januar 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Beispiel: Peter Hanswurst hat pro Woche 3 Stunden Zeit für WoW und möchte (weil er bissel Egomane ist) wegen seinen 13 Euro den gesamten Content sehen und das beste T-Set besitzen. Soll Blizzard nun WoW auf Herrn Hanswurst zuschneiden, oder doch lieber auch Spieler mit mehr Zeit bedienen?



Hanswurst weil es geschätzt(liege bestimmt Meilenweit falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

80% Hanswürste gibt und nur 20% ehh Suchtis/Progamer/langzeitspieler/usw.


----------



## Braamséry (19. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel. Niemand verlangt, dass er alle Hardmodes ohne Probleme schafft(Dein Beispiel mit 2k+ rating) aber
> es wird verlangt, dass man mit geringen Anforderungen raiden kann (Arenateilnahme)
> Du solltest bei Deinen Beispielen echt noch üben. Bisher waren sie immer ziemlich...naja...unpassend.



Was war denn zu BC?

Wenn man in einer Gilde war konnte man meistens raiden. Wenn diese Gilde ein Bünbniss schloss konnte man meist auch 25er raiden. 
Wenn du verfechter dessen bist, dass du den END-Content siehst, GZ zum Eigentor


----------



## EisblockError (19. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel. Niemand verlangt, dass er alle Hardmodes ohne Probleme schafft(Dein Beispiel mit 2k+ rating) aber
> es wird verlangt, dass man mit geringen Anforderungen raiden kann (Arenateilnahme)
> Du solltest bei Deinen Beispielen echt noch üben. Bisher waren sie immer ziemlich...naja...unpassend.



Ohne super duper Gear hat man im PvP keine Chance!!!

Naja pvp suckt in WoW!!


----------



## -Baru- (19. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Was war denn zu BC?
> 
> Wenn man in einer Gilde war konnte man meistens raiden. Wenn diese Gilde ein Bünbniss schloss konnte man meist auch 25er raiden.
> Wenn du verfechter dessen bist, dass du den END-Content siehst, GZ zum Eigentor



Was hat der obige Text mit Deinem vorigen Beispiel zu tun?


----------



## Braamséry (19. Januar 2010)

Ganz einfach. 

Ich sagte, dass ein PvEler eigentich das PvP unsicher machen könne müsste, weil jeder ja das gleich bezahlt.
Du sagtest, dass man lediglich die Anteilnahme am Content haben will. Dass man also raiden kann.

Und wenn du z.B. jmd bhist der sagt, dass du zu BC genug raiden konntest hast du was flasch gemacht.
Was kann ich dir leider net sagen, bin net du.


----------



## Lindhberg (19. Januar 2010)

Mcdudu schrieb:


> Ich find das echt lustig wie alle hier wieder halb "flamen" was habt ihr fürn problem ich bin Progress raider und es ist nach wie vor so das man sich abheben kann. Zeigt mir mal die massen an Leuten die Pdok 25er 50 trys left haben ? zeigt mir die massen die nachm fix vom prof. ihn down hatten es sind bis heute nicht viele . Ich denke blizzard macht es atm so wie es der breitesten masse gefallen sollte. Progress raider wie ich kriegen ihr raid erfolg und Hm´s die zum teil zwar nicht so hart sind wie Bc oder pre bc aber im vergleich zum normalen content sehr viel anspruchs voller und die casual gamer kriegen ihren normal mode. Somit kann jeder den Content sehen und man sieht wer skill bzw. genung zeit hat und wer nur normal mode random raided.




genau das dachte ich auch gerade - geb mir 20 sec neben einem char und ich sag dir was das für einer ist (natürlich ohne wertung des skills)-aber das eine ist ohne das andere (meiner erfahrung nach) nicht möglich


----------



## Xorle (19. Januar 2010)

Thau schrieb:


> Zieh mich bitte nicht in die Masche mit den Leuten die sich aufregen das Wow zu leicht ist? Hab ich noch nie behauptet und werde ich auch nie.......
> 
> Ich habe das darum geschrieben weil manche denken sie MÜSSEN zugang zum Endcontet erhalten....sie dürfen rein aber das Spielverständniss und EQ muss passen....!
> 
> ...



Also, erstmal war der zweite Teil meines Posts nicht auf dich bezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zweitens wolltest du Argumente für diesen immer wieder aufkommenden "Ich zahl, also hab ich Rechte!"-Vergleich. Nochmal: Alle die zahlen, haben die gleichen Rechte. Das bedeutet auch, das das NICHT das Recht beinhaltet eine derart leichte Raidinstanz zu implementieren, welche jeder Horst mit verbundenen Augen und Arme auf dem Rücken gebunden problemlos bewältigt...es beinhaltet aber eben auch NICHT, das der Endcontent eine Herausforderung darstellt. Das bestätigst du ja gerade selber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum lustigen Vergleich mit Ofline-Games: Der hinkt gewaltig! 1. Bei einem Offlinegame kann ich jederzeit pausieren (=speichern...Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ^^) und an gleicher Stelle auf gleichem Stand weiterspielen. Es ist sozusagen statisch.
Ein MMO wie WoW ist jedoch nicht statisch, sondern dynamisch...die Welt um deinen Charakter herum verändert sich (z.B. Patches), die anderen (Mit)Spieler verändern sich (z.B. Ausrüstung, Lvl). Schlussfolgerung: Bei einem statischem Spiel ist der Faktor Zeit völlig unerheblich für den Verlauf des Spiels. Bei einem dynamischen Spiel benötige ich dauerhaft eine zeitlichen Aufwand, der in WoW von Addon zu Addon immer kleiner geworden ist. Aus diesem Grund rücken Viel- und Wenigspieler immer näher zusammen, was Euqip oder auch "Raiderfolge" angeht. Beschleunigt wird dies durch eine Vereinfachung der Spielmechanik. Die Teilursache addons, guides, Testserver habe ich bereits angesprochen, einen weiteren Aspekt möchte ich da noch zusätzlich erwähnen:
Die Entwicklung der einzelnen Klassen: Platt ausgedrückt: Die neu hinzugekommen und/oder veränderten Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen haben das Spiel zusätzlich vereinfacht. Um die Entwicklung zu verdeutlichen nochmal einen Ausflug in die Vergangenheit:
Ort: MC
Klasse: Priester (klar, Heal...Shadows waren eine belächelte Randgruppe ^^)
Um den raid am leben zu erhalten, hatte ich...grübel...4 Heilzauber und einen zur Schadensabsorption (Schild). Erneuerung, Blitzheilung, Große Heilung und Gebet der Heilung...Manareg? Ja, gab es und zwar wie folgt...Absprachen unter den Heilern wer wann wie lange pausiert während des Kampfes und potten auf cooldown. Andere Klassen die Mana auffrischen? Korrigiert mich, aber außer an Manasiegel aufm Boss so daß man auch mal Heiler sah, die mit Zauberstab auf dem Boss feuerten um ein paar Manapunkte zu erhalten, kann ich mich an nichts erinnern.
Heute: Neben den 4 Zaubern und Schild (spreche jetzt hier nur von holy-Skillung) gibt es noch: Verbesserte Erneuerung (effektiver und das Setzen des Hots heilt auch schon mit Glyphe einen entsprechenden Wert), Gebet der Besserung (der Flipper unter den Heilzaubern, noch vor dem kampf auf den Tank und der erste Schlag ist schon abgefedert und springt je nach Bossfight effektiv und fröhlich zwischen den meeles rum), Kreis der Heilung (in BC viel zu stark, da wurde heilen mit holy teils richtig langweilig) netter Instantheal, der gleich mehrere mit Pflaster versorgt, verbindene Heilung (aua, Heiler kriget auf die Nase, ach ist ja nicht viel und dann heil ich halt mich kurz und gleichzeitig den Tank...ah, cool, gibt als Bonus oft ne instantBlitzheilung als Gratisprobe dazu...und nicht nur hier), Todesengel...also der Schutzgeist, sozusagen die "OH SHIT!"-Taste des Priesters....usw. 

Ort: BWL
Klasse: Jäger
Heiße Diskussion im Jägerchannel, wer denn für welchen Krieger (ja, andere Tanks gab es nicht) pullen darf...och ne, der pennt doch immer! Na gut, ok, heute bin ich dran...PULL...Stoßgebet, der Krieger möge rechtzeitig den Mob spotten und der Mob möge dann auch bitte nicht wiederstehen...Oh, Hallo BOB! ^^

Die beiden kleinen Beispiele sollen nur verdeutlichen das auch die Klassen viel ja, simpel ausgedrückt, stärker geworden sind...verrühren wir den ganzen Brei nun mit addons, Guides, Videos, Testserverkills und der Simplizität und dem deutlich geringerem Faktor Zeit um an gute Ausrüstung zu kommen, so erhalten wir natürlich einen viel niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgrad als in Classic oder auch BC.
"Gewagte" These daraus: Nicht die Bosse/Instanzen werden immer einfacher (glaube das ist eher genau umgekehrt...mit auf und abs), sondern die Helden des Spiels (also wir und unsere Chars) sind proportional zum Spiel viel stärker geworden...Gründe, wie gesagt, siehe oben...so long


----------



## Orgoron (19. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> 
> Ich sagte, dass ein PvEler eigentich das PvP unsicher machen könne müsste, weil jeder ja das gleich bezahlt.
> Du sagtest, dass man lediglich die Anteilnahme am Content haben will. Dass man also raiden kann.
> ...




PvP ist schon mal ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel du willst doch im PvP alles weghauen weil du mehr skill hast und nicht wegen den Klammotten, einem wirklich guten PvP Spieler könnte es eigentlich Wayne oder sogar ganz recht sein wenn alle die gleichen Sachen haben.


Und ausserdem geht nicht immer nur von euch selber aus und guckt mal über den Tellerand ich zum Beispiel arbeit in drei Schichten und hab keine Lust das bischen Freizeit das mir überbleibt an nem Spiel ausszurichten.
Trotzdem hätt ich lust für meine 13 Eu`s Arthas auch mal vor Lvl 90 zu sehen, das mir der Firstkill gelingt davon gehe ich mal nicht aus.
Und wenn man WoW nur halbwegs mit anspruch spiel frisst der ganze Mist echt immer noch genug Zeit.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> PvP ist schon mal ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel du willst doch im PvP alles weghauen weil du mehr skill hast und nicht wegen den Klammotten, einem wirklich guten PvP Spieler könnte es eigentlich Wayne oder sogar ganz recht sein wenn alle die gleichen Sachen haben.
> 
> 
> Und ausserdem geht nicht immer nur von euch selber aus und *guckt mal über den Tellerand* ich zum Beispiel arbeit in drei Schichten und hab keine Lust das bischen Freizeit das mir überbleibt an nem Spiel ausszurichten.
> ...



Willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft etwas davon erzählen, über "den Tellerand zu gucken" ? Ausgerechnet DU ? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Enyalios (19. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Und ausserdem geht nicht immer nur von euch selber aus und guckt mal über den Tellerand ich zum Beispiel arbeit in drei Schichten und hab keine Lust das bischen Freizeit das mir überbleibt an nem Spiel ausszurichten.
> Trotzdem hätt ich lust für meine 13 Eu`s Arthas auch mal vor Lvl 90 zu sehen, das mir der Firstkill gelingt davon gehe ich mal nicht aus.
> Und wenn man WoW nur halbwegs mit anspruch spiel frisst der ganze Mist echt immer noch genug Zeit.



13-Euro Joker incoming....

Oh, ich bezahl auch 13 Euro und habe noch weniger Zeit. Selbst der Bosskampf gegen Arthas würde zulange dauern...aber hey, ich hab das Recht Arthas fallen zu sehen, also please Mr. Blizz giief Arthas-Onehit-Button.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Mit diesen Geldvergleichen dreht man sich doch nur im Kreis. Es gibt für beide "Fraktionen" gute Vergleiche. Man muss einfach ein Kompromiss am Ende finden. Die Casuals dürfen nicht erwarten mit 2 Stunden Spielzeit pro Woche zu den besten zu gehören und die "Pro Gamer" müssen den Casuals auch etwas gönnen. Wie ich es schon immer sage: Mittelmaß finden. Alles andere ist sinnlos.


----------



## Enyalios (19. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mit diesen Geldvergleichen dreht man sich doch nur im Kreis. Es gibt für beide "Fraktionen" gute Vergleiche. Man muss einfach ein Kompromiss am Ende finden. Die Casuals dürfen nicht erwarten mit 2 Stunden Spielzeit pro Woche zu den besten zu gehören und die "Pro Gamer" müssen den Casuals auch etwas gönnen. Wie ich es schon immer sage: Mittelmaß finden. Alles andere ist sinnlos.



Mittelmaß FINDEN ist gut, eher Mittelmaß wiederherstellen.

Mittelmaß gabs zu Classic und gabs zu BC ... nur beim Lootking nicht.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Mittelmaß FINDEN ist gut, eher Mittelmaß wiederherstellen.
> 
> Mittelmaß gabs zu BC ... beim Lootking nicht.



fixd


----------



## Enyalios (19. Januar 2010)

Doch, selbst in Classic gabs dieses Mittelmaß. Die besten trieben sich AQ40 rum und die Neulinge erkundeten MC. Mittelmäßige gilden gingen BWL.

alternativ gabs noch ZG und AQ20, also genug für jeden zu tun.

Beim Lootking überspringt man diesen Einstiegscontent einfach.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Doch, selbst in Classic gabs dieses Mittelmaß. Die besten trieben sich AQ40 rum und die Neulinge erkundeten MC. Mittelmäßige gilden gingen BWL.
> 
> alternativ gabs noch ZG und AQ20, also genug für jeden zu tun.



Ist was dran stimmt, allerdings bestand wirklich zu viel aus farmen. Das PvP System beispielsweise war regelrecht Casualfeindlich.


----------



## TheGui (19. Januar 2010)

es is gut wie es is. 

casual siht nich mehr als Normal ( wenn überhauptz)

progress darf HM gehen


Wo is das Problem?


----------



## Orgoron (19. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> 13-Euro Joker incoming....
> 
> Oh, ich bezahl auch 13 Euro und habe noch weniger Zeit. Selbst der Bosskampf gegen Arthas würde zulange dauern...aber hey, ich hab das Recht Arthas fallen zu sehen, also please Mr. Blizz giief Arthas-Onehit-Button.



Eh wir mal Arthas legen werden farmen die Topgamer schon wieder Gold fürs nächste Addon ich hab halt einfach keien Bock Arthas dann mal mit Lvl 85 zu machen so wie es in BC war.


----------



## Raisershell (19. Januar 2010)

ich hab im letzten post genug geschrieben drum nur mal kurz noch

kommt weg vonwegen itemproll und schwanzverglech
es geht um das tun in wow für irgendwas und nich wer den größten hat oder haben will

es geht darum das es eindfach zu wenig zu tun gibt da die meisten nun im endgame sind ob hardmode oder nich, ich seh da kein großen unterschied zb da beides gleich aussieht und die equipsachen auch net grad so großen unterschied machen

die die sich inc mir drüber beschweren wird das aber untrerstellt und finde das einfach blöd von denen die jetzt blut geleckt haben günstigst un ohne wirklichen aufwand an equip zu kommen
wer also hat wohl mehr vorteil und weniger nachteil?
richtig, die die jetzt von profitieren haben sich an das easyplaying gewöhnt und es is nur menschlich das nicht mehr hergeben zu wollen, die frage dann is nur, macht es so spass zu spielen für nix können müssen schnellstmöglich wie nie zuvor per paar wochen den content zu schaffen
gehts schneller m uss blizz schneller entwickeln und daran haperts immo da die meisten sich gerade langweileilen

die vergleiche um die 13 eus haben mit der sache rein gar nix zu tun! passende gegenbeispiele kamen ja nun zu genüge, ändern aber an der problematik nix, wer zu wenig für sein geld bekommt hat zu wenig zeit, der rest kann einfach net spielen und ist folglich im falschen spiel unterwges
vergleich zu singlegames gabs auch genügend

also bleibt ^beim thema


----------



## EisblockError (19. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> es is gut wie es is.
> 
> casual siht nich mehr als Normal ( wenn überhauptz)
> 
> ...



Weil jeden Tag mind 1std on sein nix mit Casual zu tun habt

Ihr verwechselt ständig Casuals mit schlechten Spielern und man muss leider auch als guter Spieler jeden Tag Daily gehen


----------



## EisblockError (19. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich warum alle die schlecht sind Casual als ausrede nehmen, wisst ihr überhaupt was Casuals sind? Das sind Leute die max 30 min am Tag spielen.

Ich wette ich spiele am Tag weniger als die meisten "Casuals" hier und bin trozdem ICC 6/7


----------



## jkalius (19. Januar 2010)

tagtäglich sehe ca 5 neie theards darüber klar hast recht aber leute ich kanns verstehen wenn ihr euren frust auslassen wollt aber nich imemr in nen neuen theard 



"I have a dream all wow player have equip but no skill"


----------



## #423 (19. Januar 2010)

und die die kein gutes equip haben werden halt nicht raiden oder?!?!
du sprichst das hier so an als ob die die equip haben mit dürfen und die die halt bissl weniger raiden sollen es nicht mal versuchen.


----------



## jkalius (19. Januar 2010)

das war nur nen witz ich habe in letzter zeit nämlich das gefühl das blizz genau diesen weg einschlägt


----------



## Darkblood-666 (19. Januar 2010)

Ein Pro-Spieler wird sein Equip lange vor einem Cassual auf´m Bestmöglichem Stand haben und kann dann Posen während er nebenbei schon wieder die Besten Launeepics mit "Heroisch" Aufschrift farmt wenn die Casuals noch im t9 rumlaufen.

Das ist mir Unterschied genug.


----------



## Rabaz (19. Januar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> WOW war nie, zu keinem Zeitpunkt seiner Laufzeit etwas anderes.
> Also finden 12 Mio Schafe das Prinzip gut.
> 
> Määäh!



Vielleicht sind das auch nur 12 Millionen die einfach nur noch nix besseres gefunden haben. Dass alle voll zufrieden und begeistert sind wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Aber das ist nicht meine Diskussion. Ich habe mich nur an ein paar Begriffen (1. & 2.) gestoßen hier. 

Alle paar Wochen bzw. alle paar Monate ein neuer Instanzenflügel bzw. neue Instanzen mit der nächst größeren Möhre die euch Eseln vor der Nase baumelt ist für mich kein neuer CONTENT (1.) sondern ein schlichtes hinhalten. Und ich will nicht gegen die Wettern hier und mimimien, aber an der Stelle macht es sich WOW / Blizzard VERDAMMT billig, das könnte selbst der eingefleischteste fan mal eingestehen. Mal platt gesagt sie machen einen Farbtupfer auf ein altes Rüstungsset und alle stats +10 .......... und für euch ist das CONTENT für die nächsten Monate ? 

Das zweite wäre CASUAL (2.). 

104% aller poster hier wissen nicht was ein Casual ist. Für die einen sind das alle die unterhalb von 3 Stunden täglich wow rumlaufen, für andere sind es alle unterhalb von 10er/ 25-er clearruns, wieder für andere sind casuals die, die es nicht auf mind. 200 Marken pro Woche bringen. Packt euch mal an den Kopf.


----------



## Braamséry (19. Januar 2010)

Ein Casual ist ein Gelegenheitsspieler.

Die, die sich selbst als Casual bezeichnen um zu rechtfertigen, dass sie Nullen sind, denken, dass ein casual jemand ist, der nicht viel erreicht hat.
Weil diese leute nämlich meistens fast, wenn nicht genauso viel, spielen wie die Spieler, die einiges erreichen. 
Man muss sie jetzt nicht mit den besten vergleichen, die wirklich lange vor PC sitzen. Aber sie spielen mindestens so viel wie die, die atm ICC 25 6/7 haben, nach momentanem Stand.

Da wette ich drauf.

Ich war ein Casual, wenn man die zeitliche Ebene derer nimmt, die sich selbst so bezeichnen, der Erfolg hatte.

Man konnte, wie ich, mit 4Tagen spielen, darunter 2ma raiden á 3-4Std und an den anderen Tagen 1-2 Std vllt farmen, Inis, twinken o.ä. auch was erreichen. 
Die, die das aber nicht schaffen wollen das einfach nicht glauben, weil sie ja weiterhin sagen können müssen, dass sie "Casuals" sind, die wenig Zeit haben, selbst wenn das das untreffenste ist was es gibt.


----------



## Schustrij (19. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Genau das denke ich auch mit den Raids, vorallem Arthas.
> 
> ICH WILL ARTHAS NICHT TÖTEN!



wie kommst du drauf das man arthas töten wird ?
wenn man sich genau den trailer anhört zu cataclysm , dann sagt er am anfang "Während der Krieg in Nordend andauert" oder so ähnlich....
Ich denke kaum, dass man Arthas einfach so töten kann, bestimmt haut er ab oder keine ahnung was, aber sterben wird er auf kein Fall !


----------



## Overskilled (19. Januar 2010)

hab grad kb mir alle seiten durchzulesen aber i-wie hat wow den spielspaß verloren ...
ich mein bc zeiten waren hammer da war skill vor eq ... und jz ? jetzt hat jeder t9 und mach minimal 2.5 k dps ohne dafür "richtig gearbeitet" zu haben .. das i.wie langweilig ..
und was mir grad total am Sac? geht ist das auf low level bg keine offen sind ! man kann netma seinen twink gut leveln !
....


----------



## Braamséry (19. Januar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> wie kommst du drauf das man arthas töten wird ?
> wenn man sich genau den trailer anhört zu cataclysm , dann sagt er am anfang "Während der Krieg in Nordend andauert" oder so ähnlich....
> Ich denke kaum, dass man Arthas einfach so töten kann, bestimmt haut er ab oder keine ahnung was, aber sterben wird er auf kein Fall !



Ich habe mal einen, wenn auch nicht gerne genannten, Vergleich:

Den Trailerinhalt hast du ja wiedergegeben.

Jetzt mal dazu ein Beispiel, welches zeigt, dass man alles so sehen kann, wie du es geschrieben hast:

Während Frieden herrschte, treibte A.H. seine Kriegspläne voran.

Der Frieden war nicht zu Ende, sondern war eine Vorbereitung auf etwas schreckliches.

Jetzt bringt der Krieg gegen den LK für Deathwing genug Zeit um seine eigene Apokalypse voranzutreiben.


----------



## Nurmengard (19. Januar 2010)

Jo, bin auch der Meinung dass man sich das EQ und den Content "verdienen" muss^^
Sonst wäre ja alles zu easy, und ihm nur im normalen Modus beim sterben zuzusehen und dann noch den Titel Königsmörder abgreifen? Nene, besser so wies is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nooblike (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nichts dagegen, dass die Gelegenheitspieler schnell an ihr Equip kommen , dennoch würd ich mir Pre-Quests etc. wünschen. Zum Beispiel erst Naxx clearen bevor man Ulduar gehen darf etc. Duch das Marken farmen kann sich jeder Spieler sein Zeugs zusammenfarmen (Gelegenheitsspieler wie auch andere haben mit den 245er Sachen eine gute Grundvorraussetzung). Dadurch das jeder Spieler die vorherigen Raids machen muss und auf sein Endziel hinarbeitet sammelt jeder genug Erfahrungen um den Letzten Raid zu meistern. Da viele rumheulen sie wollen den content sehen ist das ihre Aufgabe auch alle von vorne nach hinten zu meistern. So wie in Bc gibt es den Leuten die anfangs nur Kara geraidet haben eine Perspektive, in welche Richtung es gehen kann. Ein Anreiz und Erfolgserlebnisse sobald die Bosse fallen. Endlich einen Schritt näher zu Arthas zu kommen.
Auch mit wenig Zeit in der Woche sollte dies machbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dadurch vermeidet man auch das full t9 Spieler mit 2k dps irgendwo rumgurken, weil sie sich ihren Zugang verdienen müssen. Blizzard ermöglicht es ja schon fast durch das 245er Marken Zeugs eine gute Grundvorrausetzung zu geben. Den Rest müssen die Spieler machen.

ps: habe nur die ersten 7 seiten gelesen , fals ich mich wiederhohlen sollte tuts mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breacca (19. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!


Sorry, aber das ist das bescheuertste Argument seit langem.

Nur weil 100 Leute nen Ferrari besitzen können ihn trotzdem höchstens 2 davon ausfahren.
5 könnten ihn im normalen Stadtverkehr benutzen.
10 auf der Autobahn fahren.
Der Rest sollte ihn einfach in der garage stehen lassen, weil sie ihn einfach GARNICHT fahren können.
Und dann haben Blechteile für ne halbe Mio.

Und sie alle haben das gleiche gezahlt für ihr Auto...


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

So oder so, wird das letzte Wort Blizzard haben. Mit Cataclysm werden wir erfahren, welche Schiene Blizzard wirklich fährt. Entweder sie setzen wirklich auf einen radikalen Kundenaustausch in Form eines "Generationswechsels" in WoW, wo vorallem viele neue sehr junge Spieler hinzukommen. Oder sie richten das Spiel wieder mehr in Richtung BC System um der negativen Stimmung entgegen zu kommen.

Allerdings macht Ersteres mehr Sinn:

1. Der Content wird systematisch vereinfacht, in jedem erdenklichen Bereich
2. Der Neueinstieg für WoW wird erleichtert: Startgebiete Nerfs, Werbt einen Freund, andere Angebote
3. Massives Werbeaufgebot auf vorwiegend Jugendsendern wie M-TV oder RTL 2

Dadurch verschwinden die alten Spieler mehr und mehr und die Neuen (Oft Jüngere) kommen nach. Diese lernen das Spiel so kennen wie es ist. Die "Pro gamer" werden somit langsam von alleine vertrieben, nur um Platz für die neue Kundenwelle zu schaffen, welche wesentlich größer ist.

Am Ende bleibt keiner mehr übrig zum Beschweren, weil es keiner mehr anderst kennt und die Casual Fraktion sowie zufrieden sind. Unter Strich macht Blizzard damit mehr Umsatz und beseitigt ihr kleines Schwierigkeitsproblem.

Angekündigte Veränderungen in Cataclysm sprechen ebenfalls für einen Kurs in diese Richtung.


Ich persönlich denke, das diese Community schon in naher Zukunft noch einen schlechteren Ruf haben wird, als ohnehin schon. Der Verfall lässt sich durch den kurs nicht mehr stoppen, gerade wegen der jüngeren Spielgruppe. Diese Community wird endgültig unter gehen. Das wird Blizzard jedoch nicht stören, solange es Umsatz gibt.


----------



## tuerlich (19. Januar 2010)

wahnsinn! hier schreiben ja dermaßen viele "pro-endcontent-clear-gamer", dass ichs fast nicht glauben kann (wahrscheinlich zahl ich eure internetanschlüsse und abokosten). wenn ich schon "casual" höre, muss ich mir einen ablachen!
aber man könnte ja ein neues system einführen: 

-> für "pro-gamer", die ihre eigenen server kriegen, mit bossen, die sie niemals legen können... (NACHTEIL: man kann vor "casuals" nicht mehr mit equip posen)
-> für die "casuals", wo es so weitergeht wie jetzt. (NACHTEIL: alle "pro-gamer" switchen wieder auf diese server)

[mal ehrlich... wow ist blizzard. wenns euch net passt, heult net rum, sondern macht /wowquit. spielt aion, geht schlitten fahren oder whatever]


----------



## FrustmaN (19. Januar 2010)

es is langsam nervig wie oft ein neuer schwachsinn verbreitet wird unter dem deckmantel der "casual gegen progamer"-diskussion.

ooooch, jammer ich bin progamer und jeder gimp bekommt mein tolles eq für das ich monatelang geskriptete mobs nach anweisung von deadlybossmods abgefarmt hab.....
die einzigsten die anspruch auf achsotolle neue spitzenrüssi hätten wären die, die die bosse wirklich im first und das ohne irgendwelche guides gelegt haben, alle anderen sind mehr oder weniger dressierte affen, die nach anweisung ihre knöpfchen drücken.

das einzigste um das es geht, is das sich "besonders" zu fühlen. allein wenn man schon tage vor öffnen neuer instanzen (bzw flügel) jeden noch so kleinen furz den der boss zu welchem zeitpunkt läßt in guides lesen kann (spannenderweise weist blizz selbst auf ihrer homepage auf die guides auf buffed hin, damits wohl nicht allzu schwer wird, denn nur zufriedene kunden bleiben am ball)


um was gehts euch denn beim zocken ? um euch ? andere ? posen ? .....  stellen euch mal die frage bevor ihr wieder einloggen

ich zock für mich, weil ich paar nette leute ingame kennengelernt hab, wenn ich neues eq bekomm is mir egal obs lila, grün oder sonstwie eingefärbt ist, auch das aussehen is mir relativ egal, sofern es mir irgendwie hilft is es ok. 

von mir aus können andere mich als gimp, casual oder was weiß ich bezeichnen, die einzigste meinung die mich interessiert is die meiner freunde. nu flamt schön weiter, udn nicht vergessen immer wieder ins game zu schalten, nachher fliegt ihr noch vom server wenn ihr euch nicht regelmäßig bewegt. wär doch schade, wenn man in dala, og oder if auf eure anwesenheit verzichten müßte, oder ihr zu spät zum gearcheck auftauchen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung wenn man die zeit nicht investieren will oder kann, was ja nicht schlimm ist, hat man auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen.
> so und jetzt flamed mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, genau ... und beim Skat haben bitte DIE Kacknoobs,die nicht schon seit 30 Jahren 4x die woche spielen beim Kartenspiel die Siebenen, Achten und Asse aus dem Kartenspiel zu entfernen. sowas geht ja garnicht!!

Hallo?? wo haben sie dich denn freigelassen. Muss man sich bei Wow mitlerweile mit mindestonlinezeit das Recht erkaufen auch mal zu raiden? Ich dachte immer, das man sich für 13 Euro im Monat das Recht erkauft, auf den Servern genau das zu tun nach dem einem der Sinn steht, ob das jetzt dailies machen, raiden, Blümchen pflücken oder sonstwas ist. Wenn dir die Leute nicht passen nehm sie nicht mit in deinen Raid.

PS: a propos Conent sehen: Ich finds ENDgeil, das man jetzt über den Dungeonfinder sogar wieder Spieler für die alten Classic-Inis findet, hab gleich meine mini-twinks wieder ausgegraben und MASSIG fun im Blackrock gehabt. Respekt Blizzard, das war mal ne ECHT gute Idee


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> jo, genau ... und beim Skat haben bitte DIE Kacknoobs,die nicht schon seit 30 Jahren 4x die woche spielen beim Kartenspiel die Siebenen, Achten und Asse aus dem Kartenspiel zu entfernen. sowas geht ja garnicht!!
> 
> Hallo?? wo haben sie dich denn freigelassen. Muss man sich bei Wow mitlerweile mit mindestonlinezeit das Recht erkaufen auch mal zu raiden? Ich dachte immer, das man sich für 13 Euro im Monat das Recht erkauft, auf den Servern genau das zu tun nach dem einem der Sinn steht, ob das jetzt dailies machen, raiden, Blümchen pflücken oder sonstwas ist. Wenn dir die Leute nicht passen nehm sie nicht mit in deinen Raid.
> 
> PS: a propos Conent sehen: Ich finds ENDgeil, das man jetzt über den Dungeonfinder sogar wieder Spieler für die alten Classic-Inis findet, hab gleich meine mini-twinks wieder ausgegraben und MASSIG fun im Blackrock gehabt. Respekt Blizzard, das war mal ne ECHT gute Idee



Beim Skat fahren halt diejenigen die nicht seit 30 Jahren 4x die Woche spielen auch nicht zur WM.........krass, oder ?

Wie du richtig erkannt hast darf man für 13 Euro auf den servern seine chars anlegen und diese auch benutzen. Trotz dieser Erkenntnis scheinst du aber dennoch vorauszusetzen das die 13 Euro auch den Pflichtbesuch bestimmter Instanzen beinhalten, was deine Frage "Hallo?? wo haben sie dich denn freigelassen" in einem etwas anderen Licht erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Rainaar (20. Januar 2010)

Overskilled schrieb:


> hab grad kb mir alle seiten durchzulesen aber i-wie hat wow den spielspaß verloren ...
> ich mein bc zeiten waren hammer da war skill vor eq ... und jz ? jetzt hat jeder t9 und mach minimal 2.5 k dps ohne dafür "richtig gearbeitet" zu haben .. das
> ....



"richtig arbeiten". Wahrscheinlich haste das noch nie......"Overskilled"......Ok, alles klar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (20. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Entweder sie setzen wirklich auf einen radikalen Kundenaustausch in Form eines "Generationswechsels" in WoW, wo vorallem viele neue sehr junge Spieler hinzukommen.



Kundenaustausch? ja. Viele sehr junge Spieler? Ehr nein.

Das Geld haben wir, die berufstätigen Spieler von 25-65. Wir nutzen die Server nicht übermäßig und können uns auch die Erweiterungen leisten, kaufen eventuell auch noch ein Haustier im Shop. 
Unterhaltung und Entspannung kommt vor Leistung, denn die müssen wir schon im RL bringen. 

Hardcorespieler machen unnötige Mühe die will keiner mehr. Sie blockieren Server und stellen zu hohe Ansprüche. Wenn Hardcore dann Arena. Ist günstig zu entwickeln und hat den Anschein von E-Sport. 

Das ist die Richtung in die es schon seit einiger Zeit geht und solange es so bleibt wie zur Zeit ist das auch, zumindest für mich, völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Muhtator (20. Januar 2010)

FrustmaN schrieb:


> es is langsam nervig wie oft ein neuer schwachsinn verbreitet wird unter dem deckmantel der "casual gegen progamer"-diskussion.
> 
> ooooch, jammer ich bin progamer und jeder gimp bekommt mein tolles eq für das ich monatelang geskriptete mobs nach anweisung von deadlybossmods abgefarmt hab.....
> die einzigsten die anspruch auf achsotolle neue spitzenrüssi hätten wären die, die die bosse wirklich im first und das ohne irgendwelche guides gelegt haben, alle anderen sind mehr oder weniger dressierte affen, die nach anweisung ihre knöpfchen drücken.
> ...




100% Zustimmung


----------



## Eloit (20. Januar 2010)

Will jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

1. Die Bezeichnung Casual ist eig. falsch. Ein Casual spielt vielleicht nicht soviel wie ein Dauerzocker, dass heisst aber auf keinen Fall das er nicht im Raid genauso weit kommen kann. 
Das was ihr mit Casual meint sind die skilllosen Spieler (die welche im Feuer oder anderen Dingen stehen bleiben). 

2. Das Problem an WotLK zeichnet sich sogar schon in den Heros ab. Wo man in BC (ich fand das Addon toll) noch CCen musste wird heute nurnoch gebombt. In Gift kann stehen geblieben werden, denn der Heiler heilt es ja locker weg.
Overnuken von Tank kein Problem - alle Mobs spottbar und als Platte tankt man so nen Mob mal ohne Probleme. Wer schaut denn heute noch auf die Aggro Liste.

3. Also liegt das Problem im Kern jetzt nicht daran das Casuals gutes EQ bekommen (das ging in Classic / BC auch schon) sondern eher das jeder, sorry fuer den Ausdrueck, "Volldepp" gutes Gear abgreifen kann und selbst in Raids wie ICC noch mitgenommen wird.
Bestes Beispiel: Letztens ein Tank der z.b. beim 2ten Boss in der Zitadelle nach den Stacks nicht gespottet hat etc.

Vielleicht sollte sich Blizzard einfach mal an der Nase packen und endlich wieder Raids / Heros designen wo vernachlaessigte Skills wie z.b. Sheep wieder wichtig werden. Dann trennt sich der Spreu vom Weizen. Casuals haben vielleicht nicht direkt das selbe Gear aber koennen es trotzdem noch bekommen. Der recht grosse Teil von ziemlich skilllosen Typen wird dann aber nicht mehr mitgenommen was auch meiner Ansich voll in Ordnung ist (ein bisschen kann sich jeder mit seinem Charakter auseinander setzen - Sockel, Skillung und Movement).
Jeder der was drauf hat oder nur ein bisschen was leistet sollte den Content sehen koennen (dann zeigt man ja auch warum man mitgenommen wurde und traegt das EQ zurecht), der Rest allerdings soll draussen warten ... und das sind NICHT die Casuals.

Items sind mir ansich egal, denn ich spiele das Spiel des Weges und Spasses willen. Aber wenn dann ein anderer neben mir das Item bekommt der ueberhaupt nicht in diese Instanz haette mitgenommen werden duerfen, da er nicht mal einen Ansatz von Klassen- und Spielverstaendnis zeigt, tja ... dann aergert mich das halt doch ziemlich.

Soweit meine Meinung zu dem Thema 

Liebe Gruesse

Eloit


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Ach immer dieses Negativ-Gelabber.
Alle laufen mit t9 rum und hier hat einer nen dickeren Pimmel wie der meine, der hat nen Nippel steifer wie ich und seine Arschbacken sind knackiger wie seine.......
Hey es is doch völlig egal, was ihr da schreibt, ihr vergesst eines: Das ist ein Spiel. Der eine kommt mit seinem Manschkal schneller ins Ziel, der andere wird halt von den anderen immer geschmissen, Mensch ärger dich nicht! Und heute Abend werde ich wieder voller Freude mit meiner Gilde ICC25er gehen, werde dort im Teamplay Bosse legen, werde nette Gespräche im TS haben und es wird wieder 4h gelacht, geweint oder geschimpft. Geht ihr in nen Raid um zu arbeiten, oder um Spass zu haben? Geht ihr in nen Raid mit Aussicht auf das Ziel, oder ist der Weg euer Ziel? Bleibt mal nicht sosehr auf den Items hängen, sucht euch gescheite Leute, nette Menschen und habt Spass. Das Spiel beinhaltet viel Spass, habt ihr diesen schon ausgeschöpft, dann wird es an der Zeit, weiter zu ziehen und nicht alles negativ zu reden.


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Eloit schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich Blizzard einfach mal an der Nase packen und endlich wieder Raids / Heros designen wo vernachlaessigte Skills wie z.b. Sheep wieder wichtig werden.



Sehe ich nicht so. Warum soll Blizzard extra die Inis umdesignen, damit diese "skillosen Spieler" nicht mehr mitkommen. Ich stimme mit Dir überein, dass
jeder mit Erfahrung und Spielverständnis alle Raids/ Inis sehen soll. Von mir aus in einem vereinfachten Modus. Aber das Zwingen der "Skillosen", sich mit
ihrem Char auseinanderzusetzen ist meiner Meinung nach Aufgabe der Spielerschaft. 

Wenn diese Spieler nicht mehr mitgenommen werden, haben sich folgende Wahlmöglichkeiten:

- sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen (Skillung, Equip, Sockelung, etc)
- auf PvE verzichten
- WoW verlassen


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

Dieses Thema wird echt in jedem 2. Thread "totgeredet"... auf der einen Seite die Sozialkompetenzkrüppel, die gelegenheitsspieler für Abschaum halten und denen nichts gönnt. Auf der anderen Seite Bodenständige Spieler mit verständnis...

Ich stelle mir nur eine Frage, warum sollte den "Gelegenheitsspieler" das nutzen von "end-content" nicht möglich sein? Immerhin haben die ja dafür bezahlt und zahlen monatlich fleißig weiter... Blizzard ist euere Arbeit scheiß egal, den gehts um Kundenbindung und nicht ums Bauchpinseln der vielspieler... das kann die "Elite" nämlich gut selbst. Aber füttert euer Ego weiter mit digitalen Erfolgen... habts wohl nicht besser verdient.


----------



## babbelfisch (20. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Raidleiter können gute spieler schneller am Equip erkennen.



Allein wenn ich den Satz sehe, rollen sich meine Fussnaegel nach oben... Ich krieg jetzt schon jedesmal nen Anfall, wenn Leute fuer irgendwelche raids gesucht werden aber nur mit "equip-check"





Das keine Gruen-/Blau-equipten gezogen werden sollen ist mir selbst klar, aber wie soll man ohne Gilde zu irgendwas kommen, wenn sich mittlerweile sogar mittelmaessig equipte hinstellen und raids vollmachen wollen mit "gut equipten" aber welche mit ihren eigenen equipstand niemals mitnehmen wuerden? Und nur weil ein Spieler gut equipt ist, muss er auch nicht direkt ein guter spieler sein... Evtl hat er nur glueck und faellt unter 24 anderen nicht so extrem auf, was in einem 10er-raid schon wieder anders laufen kann. Genauso kann ein mittelmaessig equipter besser sein, als jemand der den ganzen tag raidet... Den Skill NUR vom equip abhaengig machen ist absoluter hohler schwachsinn... Wie Du weisst gehoeren zu nem raid immernoch 9-24 andere dazu und du weisst nicht ob die person, die du als guten spieler bezeichnest wegen gutem equip, nach fast jedem bosspull aufm boden liegt wegen fehlendem movement zB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Was erwartest du Babbelfisch. Das Spiel ist ab 12 und so hat es sich auch entwickelt: "Määääääähhhhh, der hat das und ich nicht määääääääää.....ich will das aber jetzt auch haben muääääääääääääää...ich halt jetzt die Luft an, bis ich blau werd muäääääääääääää!" Und das soziale Verhalten ist Random genauso angesiedelt. Erwachsene Menschen, die im RL evtl sogar vernünftige Menschen sind, verwandeln sich in WoW aufeinmal in vorpubertäre Gehirnlose und ein gesamter Server wird ab sechs Abends zu einem blöden Einheitsbrei, wenn man nicht gerade in einer Gilde ist, in der man sich von dem ganzen WoW-negativ-blabla-Gedöns absetzen kann. Wie schon gesagt, der eine gönnt dem anderen das nicht, der andere möchte haben was der eine hat, und zwar JETZT und Blizzard is der Leidtragende, weil geschätzte 11 Millionen Assoziale nur das Beste wollen - FÜR SICH!


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Warum soll Blizzard extra die Inis umdesignen, damit diese "skillosen Spieler" nicht mehr mitkommen. Ich stimme mit Dir überein, dass
> jeder mit Erfahrung und Spielverständnis alle Raids/ Inis sehen soll. Von mir aus in einem vereinfachten Modus. Aber das Zwingen der "Skillosen", sich mit
> ihrem Char auseinanderzusetzen ist meiner Meinung nach Aufgabe der Spielerschaft.
> 
> ...



Versteh deine aussage nicht so ganz. Einerseits bist du dagegen das Blizzard die Instanzen anspruchsvoller gestaltet um CC wieder nötig zu machen, andererseits sagst du das dieser Zwang sich mit dem char auseinanderzusetzen von den Spielern ausgehen muss. Doch warum sollte man sich beim Status Quo mit seinem char auseinandersetzen wenn dies in sehr vielen Bereichen garnicht mehr nötig ist.

@Sortus:

Oho, du hast 13 Euro bezahlt. Ich kauf mir denselben Tennisschläger wie Roger Federer, aber dafür darf ich dann auch in Wimbledon mitspielen, ok ?


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios, jetzt gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Skill der Spieler wirklich herauszufinden und zwar dadurch, das alle das Gleiche haben mit dem Unterschied, dass sich nun wirklich der Skill abhebt und du redest was von leisten. Wenn du arbeiten willst und was leisten willst, dann geh 8h am Tag arbeiten. Oder geh vorn Spiegel und Mal dir dein Gesicht Lila an, dann trägst auch was besonderes. Aber WoW ist ein Spiel und Menschen wie du machen das Flair in dem Spiel zu Grunde. Kauf dir bitte ein Auto und tune das, aber verlang nicht von deiner Umgebung, dass nun alle die mit dir sein müssen ein getuntes Auto haben müssen. Kaputte Denkensweise habt ihr, echtmal-.- 
Ach und ja, jeder kann sich den Schläger kaufen, wenn er so gut ist wie Roger Federer, dann darf er auch in Wimbledon spielen, da hast du völlig Recht^^


----------



## Skelettkrieger (20. Januar 2010)

Es ist wohl ein Thema welches sich nie in Luft auflöst.
Ich fasse (ohne alles zu lesen) meine Meinung zusammen:
- es ist falsch dass jeder alles sehen will
- nicht jeder ist für die Endcontentstufe geeignet
- wer nichts kann (jedenfalls nicht genug) sollte nicht als Klette rumeiern, sprich sich durch Raids / Inis ziehen lassen sondern ÜBEN bis er was kann
- EQ-Neid ist nichts schlimmes, wenn er massvoll und ruhig passiert. EQ-Neid kann ein Ansporn sein mehr zu Leisten.
- Blizz hat bei WotLK wenig wirklich falsch gemacht bis zu PDK. Hier wurde selbst begabten Casuals und sonst eher faulen Spielern 90% ihres Skills weggepatcht.
- Die Lvl-Phase darf ruhig etwas länger dauern, damit auch Twinks und Newbies mit etwas Skill auf 80 kommen.

Gratz trotzdem an alle die nun alles sehen dürfen. Habt freude daran.
Es kommt der Tag an dem einfach nur EQ nicht mehr reicht.
Und wenn ich mir Putricide anschaue ist dieser Tag nicht mehr fern. 

@Sortus:
Mir scheint du bist ein extrem sozialkompetenter Spieler der im RL alles erreicht hat und darum im WoW alles in den Arsch geblasen haben will.
Mein Tipp: Gründ die Gilde mit dem Namen: Gif-mii-Eppixe


----------



## Darkblood-666 (20. Januar 2010)

Um es nochmal für die "_T9 kann jeder haben, ohne es zu verdienen_" Fraktion deutlich zu machen:

*T9 ist out*! Was stört es euch dass es nun Leute bekommen die seltend bis gar nicht raiden? Schafft ihr es selbst nicht an T10 equip zu kommen? Braucht euer Ego trotzdem Abstand vom sog. Casual? Vielleicht gehört ihr gar nicht zu den Pro´s wenn ihr von Casuals überholt werdet?

Kann man sich nicht einfach mal mit seiner eigenen Art zu spielen zufrieden geben ohne zu bemessen und zu kategorisieren wer, wo , wie ,warum besser oder schlechter ist? WEnn man mit seiner eigenen Leistung nicht einverstanden ist dann soll man Selbst daran arbeiten und nicht anderer Leute Leistung schmälern. 

Ist es nicht seltsam wie wir das so bemessen? "_Alles unterhalb meines Equip und Erfahrungsstands sind lowbobs, alles darüber 24/7 Hartz4 opfer !!!11elf!_"
Merkt ihr was?


----------



## Skelettkrieger (20. Januar 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal für die "_T9 kann jeder haben, ohne es zu verdienen_" Fraktion deutlich zu machen:
> 
> *T9 ist out*! Was stört es euch dass es nun Leute bekommen die seltend bis gar nicht raiden? Schafft ihr es selbst nicht an T10 equip zu kommen? Braucht euer Ego trotzdem Abstand vom sog. Casual? Vielleicht gehört ihr gar nicht zu den Pro´s wenn ihr von Casuals überholt werdet?
> 
> ...




T10 kriegt auch jeder Lolbob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer Lolbobs heute noch am EQ oder noch schlimmer GS misst und keine anderen Faktoren berücksichtigt hat mal wieder 0 begriffen


----------



## Darkblood-666 (20. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Was erwartest du Babbelfisch. Das Spiel ist ab 12 und so hat es sich auch entwickelt: "Määääääähhhhh, der hat das und ich nicht määääääääää.....ich will das aber jetzt auch haben muääääääääääääää...ich halt jetzt die Luft an, bis ich blau werd muäääääääääääää!" Und das soziale Verhalten ist Random genauso angesiedelt. Erwachsene Menschen, die im RL evtl sogar vernünftige Menschen sind, verwandeln sich in WoW aufeinmal in vorpubertäre Gehirnlose und ein gesamter Server wird ab sechs Abends zu einem blöden Einheitsbrei, wenn man nicht gerade in einer Gilde ist, in der man sich von dem ganzen WoW-negativ-blabla-Gedöns absetzen kann. Wie schon gesagt, der eine gönnt dem anderen das nicht, der andere möchte haben was der eine hat, und zwar JETZT und Blizzard is der Leidtragende, weil geschätzte 11 Millionen Assoziale nur das Beste wollen - FÜR SICH!



Das trifft es sehr genau.


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Versteh deine aussage nicht so ganz. Einerseits bist du dagegen das Blizzard die Instanzen anspruchsvoller gestaltet um CC wieder nötig zu machen, andererseits sagst du das dieser Zwang sich mit dem char auseinanderzusetzen von den Spielern ausgehen muss. Doch warum sollte man sich beim Status Quo mit seinem char auseinandersetzen wenn dies in sehr vielen Bereichen garnicht mehr nötig ist.



Ok, dann habe ich mich wohl zu unpräzise ausgedrückt.
Ob es nötig ist oder nicht, das entscheidet doch der Raidleiter. Wenn Raidleiter das CC wieder verlangen, ob notwendig oder nicht sei dahingestellt, dann
wären die Spieler, die mit in den Raid möchten gezwungen, sich mit CC auseinanderzusetzen, sofern sie es noch nicht getan haben.


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Darkblood ich habe nur eins gemerkt: in WoW findet der Mensch zu seinen primitivsten Urinsinstinkten zurück. Entweder gehörst du einer Gilde an, die sozusagen deine Zivilisation unter den Affen darstellt, oder du gehst gnadenlos unter in der Masse der Braintoten und egoistischen Suchtsammlern.


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Versteh deine aussage nicht so ganz. Einerseits bist du dagegen das Blizzard die Instanzen anspruchsvoller gestaltet um CC wieder nötig zu machen, andererseits sagst du das dieser Zwang sich mit dem char auseinanderzusetzen von den Spielern ausgehen muss. Doch warum sollte man sich beim Status Quo mit seinem char auseinandersetzen wenn dies in sehr vielen Bereichen garnicht mehr nötig ist.
> 
> @Sortus:
> 
> Oho, du hast 13 Euro bezahlt. Ich kauf mir denselben Tennisschläger wie Roger Federer, aber dafür darf ich dann auch in Wimbledon mitspielen, ok ?



Da bemerkt man wieder den Realitätsverlust der "Elite", was hat Profisport, mit gigantischen Gagen und Preisen, mit wow zu tun? Ich glaub schon das in deiner kleinen "wow-Welt" ein großer zusammenhang besteht. Aber wenn du irgendwann ein bisschen älter bist, endlich mal wieder an die frische Luft gehst, wirst du bemerken:"krass, war ja doch nurn spiel..."


----------



## Skelettkrieger (20. Januar 2010)

Sortus schrieb:


> Da bemerkt man wieder den Realitätsverlust der "Elite", was hat Profisport, mit gigantischen Gagen und Preisen, mit wow zu tun? Ich glaub schon das in deiner kleinen "wow-Welt" ein großer zusammenhang besteht. Aber wenn du irgendwann ein bisschen älter bist, endlich mal wieder an die frische Luft gehst, wirst du bemerken:"krass, war ja doch nurn spiel..."



Wobei die Forderung dennoch die gleiche ist im Prinzip.
Auch Tennis war mal "nur ein Spiel" ohne Professionalität. 
Wobei ich jetzt nicht damit sagen will (oder es mir wünsche), dass mit WoW auch mal sowas passiert.


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Es ist wohl ein Thema welches sich nie in Luft auflöst.
> Ich fasse (ohne alles zu lesen) meine Meinung zusammen:
> - es ist falsch dass jeder alles sehen will
> - nicht jeder ist für die Endcontentstufe geeignet
> ...



ich spiele nicht mal wow.. ich habe es mal und aus gründen die sich mir hier darlegen aufgehört. Ich finds echt so krass, dass ihr nicht mal bemerkt wie abgestumpft ihr seid. Ich würde euch Nietzsche oder Voltaire empfehlen... sind alte Philosophen, würde sich für euch lohnen.


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Wobei die Forderung dennoch die gleiche ist im Prinzip.
> Auch Tennis war mal "nur ein Spiel" ohne Professionalität.
> Wobei ich jetzt nicht damit sagen will (oder es mir wünsche), dass mit WoW auch mal sowas passiert.



Das ignoriere ich nun mal ungekonnt...


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Enyalios, jetzt gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Skill der Spieler wirklich herauszufinden und zwar dadurch, das alle das Gleiche haben mit dem Unterschied, dass sich nun wirklich der Skill abhebt und du redest was von leisten. Wenn du arbeiten willst und was leisten willst, dann geh 8h am Tag arbeiten. Oder geh vorn Spiegel und Mal dir dein Gesicht Lila an, dann trägst auch was besonderes. Aber WoW ist ein Spiel und Menschen wie du machen das Flair in dem Spiel zu Grunde. Kauf dir bitte ein Auto und tune das, aber verlang nicht von deiner Umgebung, dass nun alle die mit dir sein müssen ein getuntes Auto haben müssen. Kaputte Denkensweise habt ihr, echtmal-.-
> Ach und ja, jeder kann sich den Schläger kaufen, wenn er so gut ist wie Roger Federer, dann darf er auch in Wimbledon spielen, da hast du völlig Recht^^



Ich arbeite 8h am Tag oder manchmal sogar mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht mir auch garnicht darum das ICH etwas besonderes bin, denn zum Posen reichte meine ausrüstung noch nie, zumindest wenn man hierbei vom klassischen IF-Brücke-Poser in classic ausgeht, bzw. dem Dalaran-Flugplatz-Poser im Lootking.

Aber das kapieren nur ganz wenige Leute...am ehesten jene die seit release gespielt haben und mit dem Lootking ihren Account auf eis legten.


Sortus schrieb:


> ich spiele nicht mal wow.. ich habe es mal und aus gründen die sich mir hier darlegen aufgehört. Ich finds echt so krass, dass ihr nicht mal bemerkt wie abgestumpft ihr seid. Ich würde euch Nietzsche oder Voltaire empfehlen... sind alte Philosophen, würde sich für euch lohnen.



Und ich würde dir den film "Das letzte einhorn" empfehlen, netter Zeichentrickfilm...........warum ich dri den empfehle ? Keine Ahnung....


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Sortus, du hast völlig Recht. Das sind diese Spieler, die auf Grund (meistens jedenfalls) ihres Alters die Realität verlieren und sich ihre kleine Welt des "Profisports" in WoW bilden. Dort meinen sie dann GS verlangen zu müssen, oder Achievments, oder minimum Pimmellänge 30cm. Das sie dabei zu DEN Kellerkinderopfern mutieren, merken sie nichtmal. Das sind dann auch diejenigen, die dir dann erzählen, "ich habe doch Freunde und betreibe ein RL........ein RL Morgens, wenn ich zum Bus gehe und in die Schule fahr und Mittags, wenn ich mit dem Bus Heim fahre", nur damit sie sich und ihre kleine Welt rechtfertigen können. Das sind dann auch die, die bei nem Bewerbungsgespräch aufpassn müssen, nicht Sachen wie "lol" oder "ich habe Skill und GS" zu verwenden und die bei der Pizzatiefkühlabteilung schon ein Namensschild hängen haben. 

Und Enyalios, ich verstehe dich ganz gut, sogar sehr gut. Nur, was interessiert dich bitteschön, was dein Nebenmann macht? Solang der nicht in deiner Gilde ist, kann dir das völlig egal sein, was er trägt, wie gut er is, ob er ein Homo oder ein Hetero ist, ob er seine Hände an Arsch hat und ihm die Füsse bei den Ohren raushängen. Dir gehts doch gut, oder? Du erreichst was du willst, oder? Dein Nebenmann der sich per Marken das t9 set holt, schadet dir nicht, oder? Nein, er macht dir sogar Umsatz, weil er Sockel Entchants für das Zeug braucht.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (20. Januar 2010)

Sortus schrieb:


> ich spiele nicht mal wow.. ich habe es mal und aus gründen die sich mir hier darlegen aufgehört. Ich finds echt so krass, dass ihr nicht mal bemerkt wie abgestumpft ihr seid. Ich würde euch Nietzsche oder Voltaire empfehlen... sind alte Philosophen, würde sich für euch lohnen.




Nietzsche halte ich für selbstverliebt und narzistisch. 
Voltaire geht noch recht gut. 

BTT:
Ich will eigentlich nur folgendes sagen:
ein Spiel, welches auf vereinheitlichung abzielt hat Probleme.
Es gibt vorteile, keiner muss mehr Neidisch sein, aber die Nachteile:
Soziale inkompetenz, da der Mensch an sich egoistisch ist.
Klassenstreit wo es keine Klassen geben soll
usw usw.
Eigentlich geht es schon in richtung Kommunismus => Jeder kriegt das Gleiche, total Leistungsunabhängig.

An alle die sagen, dass Blizzard NUR Kunden will => lest euch mal die Blueposts der Entwickler zu ihrem ersten Ony-Kill durch.
Die Kollegen waren selber Spieler. 


/edit: ok ich hab begriffen dass ich im RLein niederes menschliches Subjekt bin. 
Irgendwie gabs doch ma den Spruch: Ein Noob ist wer andere Noob nennt.
Ob man das auch auf solche RL-Flames beziehen kann?


----------



## WolfofPain (20. Januar 2010)

Viele Kommentare, das meiste Müll !!!

Ich bin dafür das jeder alles haben kann, ob Hartz4ProGamer oder die normal Sterblichen ... 
alle zahlen 13Euro .. da sollten alle auch das Recht haben Coole Item zubekommen, manche müssen Arbeiten oder Studieren oder zur Schule.
Diesen sollte es nicht verwert sein, nur weil sie was für ihr "Richtiges Leben" tun .. an die Coolen Sachen zukommen ....

die ganzen MöchteGern GS Poser .. sollten mal lieber in ihrer Zeitung nach Stellenanzeigen schauen .. weil WoW zahlt keine Rente ^^....


P:S:: Starke Spieler sollten die Schwachen unterstützen und nich im PDK10er auf einen 5500Gearscore bestehen, wäre allen mit geholfen, mehr Raids mehr Fun !!!!



TOT DEM GEARSCORE !!! ^^


----------



## Bahdiyar (20. Januar 2010)

lachkrampf pur

versteh nicht das man das alles so ernst nehmen kann. leute ihr habt doch auch klein angefangen oder? versteh nur nicht das ihr so geil seit auf erfolge und so. für mich ist es ein erfolg wenn ich in 5er ini mit paar freunden ( gern auch RND) mein spass habe egal 0 mal wip oder 10 wip.

das ist ein spiel. manche haben zeit und spielen lang und manche nicht. was ist da das problem. der eine sieht content vllt morgen der andere erst nach ein monat. 
finde nur das nur wegen kinderkacke der respekt und menschlichkeit richtig vernachlässigt wird dank der möchte gern pro´s.

ich persöhnlich hatte nie die chance bekommen vor dem patch in ak oder naxx 10 er rein zu kommen dank jetzt kann ich wenigstens alles nachholen und langsam und nach der reihe in richtung icc begeben. ich bin froh das diese patch kam und viele ne chance bekommen haben um erfahrung zu sameln und das wichtigste spass am spiel bekommen haben.

mir ist wichtig das ich spass habe. das ist ein spiel. stress hab ich genug so ohne spiel und da will ich entspannt mit freunde und gruppe spass haben egal ob der eine gruene hat oder nicht. dann holen wir ihm halt nen epic aus ne ini. wo ist das problem. 

sry aber das thema wird nie enden solang wie manche nicht von ego und neid tripp runter kommen.


----------



## Xorle (20. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Es ist wohl ein Thema welches sich nie in Luft auflöst.
> Ich fasse (ohne alles zu lesen) meine Meinung zusammen:
> - es ist falsch dass jeder alles sehen will


Was ist falsch an dem Willen/Wunsch, alles sehen zu wollen? Es ist ein unterschied einzufordern, alles sehen zu können und den Wunsch dazu zu äußern. Ich hatte zu Classic den Wunsch Naxx zu sehen, aber aus Zeitgründen nicht geschafft (WoW-Pause bevor Gilde nach Naxx ging...wobei das auch nur Kurzbesuche vorm Addon waren)...zu BC wollte ich gerne irgendwann Sunwell sehen (auch da nur die ersten 3 Bosse NACH dem nerf, dann kam das nächste Addon).
In Wotlk hab ich bisher vieles gesehen, nicht alles, aber konntemir praktisch aussuchen was in meinen Zeitplan als Spieler passte.


Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - nicht jeder ist für die Endcontentstufe geeignet


Richtig, skill > equip und jeder Stammraid sortiert früher oder später auch "unfähige" Spieler aus (also alles wie immer). Der Unterschied liegt nur darin, das Spieler die früher wegen ihres Equips (welches aus Zeitgründen nicht up to date war) bestimmte Instanzen nicht sehen konnten, obwohl sie den Skill gehabt hättn, nun in der Lage sind sich das entsprechende Equip in kurzer Zeit zu besorgen.


Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - wer nichts kann (jedenfalls nicht genug) sollte nicht als Klette rumeiern, sprich sich durch Raids / Inis ziehen lassen sondern ÜBEN bis er was kann


Wird auch nicht dauerhaft geschehen, weil früher oder später solche Spieler aus jedem festen Raid "ausgeschlossen" werden, bzw. eh maximal Random-Raids besuchen können...und auch da entsteht auf Dauer sozusagen eine "blacklist", welche Spieler dermaßen schlecht waren oder negativ aufgefallen sind, das auch hier die Teilnahme immer schwieriger wird.


Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - EQ-Neid ist nichts schlimmes, wenn er massvoll und ruhig passiert. EQ-Neid kann ein Ansporn sein mehr zu Leisten.


Neid ist immer etwas schlimmes, denn es beinhaltet, dass ich jemand anderem etwas nicht gönne. Ehrgeiz im Sinne sein Equip zu verbessern ist etwas ganz anderes. Und der "Equip-muss-man-sich-erarbeiten"-Joker wird in erster Linie von "ProRaidern" gezogen, so das an dieser Stelle immer wieder der Eindruck entsteht, das diese Spieler anderen Spielern gutes Equip nicht gönnen.


Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - Blizz hat bei WotLK wenig wirklich falsch gemacht bis zu PDK. Hier wurde selbst begabten Casuals und sonst eher faulen Spielern 90% ihres Skills weggepatcht.


Wer durch eine "leichte" Instanz seinen "Skill" verliert, der hatte auch nie welchen. Recht geben muss ich dir in dem Sinne, das natürlich das "Abarbeiten" der verschiedenen Raidinstanzen in Treppenform (aufwärts) ein gutes Training darstellt.


Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> - Die Lvl-Phase darf ruhig etwas länger dauern, damit auch Twinks und Newbies mit etwas Skill auf 80 kommen.


Das Problem der "skilllosen" Neulinge liegt/lag meiner Meinung nach weniger an der immer flotteren Lvl-Phase, sondern daran, das die ganzen Instanzen auf dem Weg bis 80 kaum besucht werden konnten (bis zum Dungeonfinder halt). Neulinge fanden keine Gruppen und twinks hatten meist eine Gilde im Rücken, die nach Bedarf mal schnell gezogen haben...andere wiederum haben Instanzen bewusst weggelassen weil es mit Quests etc. eh viel schneller geht und Equip erst ab 80 wirklich relevant wird. In Instanzen und dem damit verbundenen Gruppenspiel lernt man nunmal sehr viel über seinen Char, deutlich mehr als durch soloquesten etc.


Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Gratz trotzdem an alle die nun alles sehen dürfen. Habt freude daran.
> Es kommt der Tag an dem einfach nur EQ nicht mehr reicht.
> Und wenn ich mir Putricide anschaue ist dieser Tag nicht mehr fern.


Equip allein hat noch nie gereicht und wird auch niemals reichen. Im 40er oder 25 kann der eine oder andere noch mitgeschliffen werden, im 10er wirds da schon verdammt haarig.

Nun ja, es ist ein Spiel und das sollte Spaß machen...die Definition von Spaß scheint hier nunmal sehr weit auseinander zu klaffen, tjo, davon geht die Welt auch nicht unter...


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

WolfofPain schrieb:


> Viele Kommentare, das meiste Müll !!!
> 
> Ich bin dafür das jeder alles haben kann, ob Hartz4ProGamer oder die normal Sterblichen ...
> alle zahlen 13Euro .. da sollten alle auch das Recht haben Coole Item zubekommen, manche müssen Arbeiten oder Studieren oder zur Schule.
> ...



++
Ich gebe dir mal in Teilbereichen recht, vor allem da ich manches, wegen dem Fachterminus, nicht verstehen kann...
Das können die Leute hier aber nicht verstehen und das verstehe ich wiederum nicht. Ich glaube die meisten können nicht mal erkennen wie abhängig sie von diesen "Erfolgen" sind... find ich echt krass. Dabei kann man doch heutzutage was gegen Spielsucht unternehmen,... Muss nun auch gleich mal aufhören muss heute noch arbeiten ^^Werbung macht sich nicht von alleine. Irgendjemand muss ja eure Briefkästen vollspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Skelettkrieger

Hast du Nietzsche überhaupt schon mal gelesen oder nur ne kurzrezession aus dem Internet? es geht mir dabei nämlich eher um seine Kernaussage, in verbindung von Mensch und seinem Umgang mit seiner Umwelt. (ich verkürze und vereinfache das nun mal) Speziell der Teil wo Nietzsche sieht wo ein Mann sein Pferd totschlägt, weil dieses keine Leistung mehr bringt. Nietzsche fängt an zu weinen und die Umwelt reagiert dann auch noch abweisend, weil sie nicht verstehen kann warum Nietzsche diese Szene so traurig und abstoßend findet. Ich finde als Metapher passt dies gut in die wow Community... und nein, ich habe das nicht gegoogelt. Es gibt auch Studierte/Abiturienten hier im Forum mit einer gewissen Grundbildung welche sich nicht auf wow Equipment und Skillung beschränkt.

Und übrigens der Vergleich mit dem Kommunismus ist ja mal total falsch... Kommunismus und keine Leistung? Dann lies Marx... Ich hab selbst nur auszüge gelesen, aber weiß zumindest das deine Aussage unsinn war.


----------



## Najsh (20. Januar 2010)

Moin,
vorweg - schon jetzt kann fast jeder sog. "casual" - 95% des content sehen und spielen.
Lediglich der 2te Flügel icc bleibt eben einigen verschlossen. 

Aber - warum sollte jeder den kompletten content sehen können ? 

Diese Frage ist für mich genauso sinnvoll wie - warum darf ich nicht Bundeskanzler sein oder
warum darf ich nicht bei den olympischen Spielen im 10-Kampf teilnehmen ?

Weil man sich eben manche Dinge erarbeiten bzw verdienen muss ? 

Weil es allen Recht machen nicht möglich ist ?

Würde man das bisschen "content" so einfach gestalten dass auch der letzte
minimi "ich zahl 13 EUR" und will alles solo im hardmode raiden -
wo bleibt dann der Anreiz ? 

Und wenn alle darauf pochen, dass der komplette content für alle zugänglich
ist - warum sind dann so wenige "casuals" in den alten raids unterwegs - da
haben sie sicher auch noch viel content zu bewundern den sie nicht kennen.

Das jetztige Niveau ist bereits so leicht, dass die hardcore-raid Gilden
eben grade mal die Möglichkeit haben 1-2 Bosse mehr im 2ten Viertel ICC
zu legen als die grosse Masse - Drama Drama Drama


----------



## Skelettkrieger (20. Januar 2010)

Sortus schrieb:


> @Skelettkrieger
> 
> Hast du Nietzsche überhaupt schon mal gelesen oder nur ne kurzrezession aus dem Internet? es geht mir dabei nämlich eher um seine Kernaussage, in verbindung von Mensch und seinem Umgang mit seiner Umwelt. (ich verkürze und vereinfache das nun mal) Speziell der Teil wo Nietzsche sieht wo ein Mann sein Pferd totschlägt, weil dieses keine Leistung mehr bringt. Nietzsche fängt an zu weinen und die Umwelt reagiert dann auch noch abweisend, weil sie nicht verstehen kann warum Nietzsche diese Szene so traurig und abstoßend findet. Ich finde als Metapher passt dies gut in die wow Community... und nein, ich habe das nicht gegoogelt. Es gibt auch Studierte/Abiturienten hier im Forum mit einer gewissen Grundbildung welche sich nicht auf wow Equipment und Skillung beschränkt.




nicht alles, teilsweise oder besser auszüge. als ich philosophie als Nebenfach studierte.
Ich komme aber mit Philosophie ganz ganz schlecht klar (nicht vom verständnis sondern von den aussagen her), das gleiche mit Psychologie, da hab ich auch Mühe mit.
Und ehrlich gesagt: ich verstehe diesen Mann, der sein Pferd totschlägt.
Nutzen / Kostenprinzip. Es ist brutal und nicht sehr human, dennoch logisch und bis vor wenigen jahren eine pure Notwendigkeit.
Nietzsche weint nur aus folgenden Gründen:
Das Pferd atmet und blutet. Er kann sich im Kopf vorstellen dass dieses Wesen gefühlt hat und in beschrenktem Ausmass auch gedacht hat. Deshalb weint er.
Würde der Mann einen Traktor verschrotten, wäre es keine Träne wert. Zu diesem Ding hat keiner eine Beziehung.
Für den Mann allerdings ist das Pferd mit dem Traktor gleichzusetzen. Nietzsche hält sich für überlegen, da er die Tragik und den Schmerz des Tieres nachvollziehen kann. (Meine Meinung)

Um das ganze in den Topic einzubauen:
Ja es ist hart, wenn man Spieler aufgrund von EQ ausschliesst. Es entspricht aber einem absolut menschlichen Instinkt.
Blizzard wollte dieses "Ausschliessen wegen EQ" nicht haben. Passiert ist trotzdem => Ausschluss wg Gearscore => Extremform.
Nun kannst du, da es keine Unterschiede mehr gibt Nietzsche hier sehr gut anwenden.
Ich halte das alte WoW für menschlicher:
Man war auf sich angewiesen, grad weil nicht jeder alles konnte & durfte. Aber das sehen ja viele als Assozial an wies scheint


----------



## VILOGITY (20. Januar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Kundenaustausch? ja. Viele sehr junge Spieler? Ehr nein.
> 
> Das Geld haben wir, die berufstätigen Spieler von 25-65. Wir nutzen die Server nicht übermäßig und können uns auch die Erweiterungen leisten, kaufen eventuell auch noch ein Haustier im Shop.
> Unterhaltung und Entspannung kommt vor Leistung, denn die müssen wir schon im RL bringen.
> ...



Aja ?
Und die Gelegenheits Spieler die nach 6-8 Wochen alles Down haben und Arthas 5x umgehauen Plus Full T10 und GS OVER 9000 machen dann was genau ?
Wenn ich mir ein Game kaufe und es 5x durchgespielt habe, liegt es in der Ecke, so einfach ist das.
Oder will mir hier einer erzählen er kommt wenn er alles gesehen alles bekommen hat noch oft Online ? Um genau was zu machen ? Chaten im /2 oder mit den Gilden Kollegen die gerade
Arthas zum 30x umhauen mit ihren Twinks zu fragen wie's läuft ?
Da bleib ich als Gelegenheitsspieler lieber OFF und warte bis was neues kommt und es sich lohnt die nächste Game Card wieder auszupacken, anstatt mir den 5ten Twink hoch zu ziehen,
den ich dann in 4 Wochen Full T10 haben und der dann in der Ecke steht.
Och, hmmm ich könnt ja HM machen, aber lol für was, ich bin Gelegenheits Spieler und hab doch alles gesehen, warum sollte ich mir HM das gleiche nochmal antun.
Und als Pro hätt ich da auch keine Bock dauf, für was auch, is die gleiche INI nur der Boss macht 2 Sachen mehr die es bissl schwerer machen.

Ich glaube Blizz müsste für die "Gelegenheits Spieler" wesentlich mehr am Rad drehen um die bei der Stange zu halten, diese Art der Spieler sind schneller wieder weg als 
Blizz abgebucht hat.
Bietest du denen nix neues und das immer und immer wieder spielen gerade diese Spieler lieber mal zwischendurch was anderes. 

Mal ne andere Frage, was ist einer Firma lieber.
Der treue Kunde der seit 2-5 Jahren bezahlt oder der Kunde der seit 1 Jahr bezahlt und immer nach mehr und einfacher schreit ?

So btw. ich hab mit anfang BC angefangen und als ich endlich 70 war und dann endlich mal begriffen habe das es auch größere Raids gibt die mehr machen als eine einfache HC INI, da
hats gedauert bis ich auch dort endlich mal mit durfte.
Gut, heute ist das einfacher und damit auch nicht so schlecht, aber ich wäre nie auf die völlig dumme Idee gekommen rum zu Flennen weil ich BT erst ganz am Ende und dann auch nur den Anfang gesehen habe.
Mein Gear hatte vorher nicht gereicht und damit hatte ich eben Peche gehabt, dann wie eine völlig verblödetes plärrendes Kind rum zu machen weil mir ein Warri mit 2 Illi Schwertern
über den Weg läuft, darauf wäre ich nie gekommen.
Schon gar nicht auf die Idee zu sagen "Buäääääää ich zahl auch 13 EUR und will auch die Schwerter, warum der und ich nicht"
Ganz einfach, er hatte ne Gilde die so gut waren da rein zu kommen und die Bosse zu legen, ich bis dahin noch nicht...PUNKT

Ich frage mich wirklich ob einer der Lowbobs hier gleich an den Hersteller schreibt wenn er sich ein Spiel kauft was anscheinend für ihn zu schwer ist.
Schreibt er dann auch an den Hersteller wenn er sich ne Microwelle gekauft hat bei der er zu doof ist, 1000 Watt einzustellen ? 

Wenn ihr zu doof seid um ein Game so zu spielen wie es ist, dann spielt doch eines der vielen anderen Games.
Bist du der Meinung WoW frisst zu viel Zeit, du kannst mit 2 Std. die Woche net alles sehen, dann ist WoW nicht das Spiel das du spielen solltest.
Ganz einfach..... oder wird hier irgend jemand dazu gezwungen das zu spielen ?


----------



## Senkarios (20. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also, ich spiel WoW jeden MO/MI/FR so um die 4 Std (+/- 1 Std.)
Somit kann sich jeder ein Bild bzw. eine Meinung drüber machen ob ich Casual oder sonstwas bin.

Fakt ist. Klar, ich würde auch irrsinnig gerne den Endcontent rund um Arthas miterleben.
Von mir aus würd ich sogar auf den Loot verzichten. Mich würde das Geschichtliche sehr interessieren, wie es denn nur weitergeht.

Sollten mir aber die Titanen nicht gnädig sein, und mich damit bestrafen das ich Arthas nie wimmernd vor mir kauern sehe... ja... so what ?

Spätestens in Cata wird einem sicher mehr als ausführlich erklärt was mit Arthas passiert ist.
Ich freu mich danach auf neue Quests (ja ich lese sogar den Text, arg oder ?), und auf die neuen Gebiete.

Somit ist es, meiner Meinung nach, jedem selbst überlassen für wie wichtig er den Endcontent nimmt.
Es wird ja dann (schätzomativ) auch sicher auf Youtube zig Videos geben die einen die "Endsequenz von WotlK" zeigen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne schonmal im Voraus ein -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- die es schaffen Arthas zu legen =)

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Man war auf sich angewiesen, grad weil nicht jeder alles konnte & durfte. Aber das sehen ja viele als Assozial an wies scheint



Damit triffst du ja im Prinzip den Kern meiner Aussage... nur dieses auf einander angewiesen sein, wird ja nach euren Aussagen, von der "Elite" nicht mehr unterstüzt. Es geht schlicht nur noch im schnelle Erfolge und nicht das unterstützen. Man separiert sich in ein Kastenwesen... und übergriffe sind nicht mehr erwünscht, aber würde man von Grund auf andere Spieler mehr mit Rat und Tat unterstützen, dann gäbe es dieses Problem in diesem Umpfang garnicht. Ich spiele momentan Lotro (ja ihr könnt ruhig flamen) und dort beobachte ich diese vorgehensweise jeden Tag. Junge/unerfahrene Spieler werden unterstützt und beraten, Theoretisch wie Praktisch. Das ihr euch durch diese Diskussion selbst einer Spieler-gesellschaftlich zäsur unterzieht, nehmt ihr für mehr geschwindigkeit billigend in kauf. Klar gibt es auch bei Lotro Sippen, welche unbedingt als erster durch Instanz XY wollen und somit Elitär vorranschreiten, dies bleibt aber nicht im Gedankengut und Spielverhalten der Masse kleben, dass ist der Unterschied.
Und wenn du das Beispiel des Kosten/Nutzenprinzip anführst, dann schwant mir böses mit der Spielergemeinschaft. Darf ich fragen was du studierst?


Warum nicht einfach mal "nett" sein (und "nett" nicht im Sinne vom "kleinen Bruder von Scheiße")


----------



## Skelettkrieger (20. Januar 2010)

Sortus schrieb:


> Damit triffst du ja im Prinzip den Kern meiner Aussage... nur dieses auf einander angewiesen sein, wird ja nach euren Aussagen, von der "Elite" nicht mehr unterstüzt. Es geht schlicht nur noch im schnelle Erfolge und nicht das unterstützen. Man separiert sich in ein Kastenwesen... und übergriffe sind nicht mehr erwünscht, aber würde man von Grund auf andere Spieler mehr mit Rat und Tat unterstützen, dann gäbe es dieses Problem in diesem Umpfang garnicht. Ich spiele momentan Lotro (ja ihr könnt ruhig flamen) und dort beobachte ich diese vorgehensweise jeden Tag. Junge/unerfahrene Spieler werden unterstützt und beraten, Theoretisch wie Praktisch. Das ihr euch durch diese Diskussion selbst einer Spieler-gesellschaftlich zäsur unterzieht, nehmt ihr für mehr geschwindigkeit billigend in kauf. Klar gibt es auch bei Lotro Sippen, welche unbedingt als erster durch Instanz XY wollen und somit Elitär vorranschreiten, dies bleibt aber nicht im Gedankengut und Spielverhalten der Masse kleben, dass ist der Unterschied.
> Und wenn du das Beispiel des Kosten/Nutzenprinzip anführst, dann schwant mir böses mit der Spielergemeinschaft. Darf ich fragen was du studierst?
> 
> 
> Warum nicht einfach mal "nett" sein (und "nett" nicht im Sinne vom "kleinen Bruder von Scheiße")



Kastenwesen trifft es.
Nur dass es das schon immer gab und immer geben wird.
Früher waren die Kasten aber in sich geschlossen und halfen einander.
Heute hilft man sich nicht mal mehr in den Kasten.

/e: die erwartungshaltung ist auch anders geworden. Hilfe wird nicht mehr erwünscht sondern erwartet.
Und jeder erwartet mit der obersten Kaste (zu der vllt 0,1% dieses Forums gehören) mithalten zu können

PS: ich hab gestern nen 2000 DPS-Hunter mit durch PDoK10 gezogen...
Aber im Ernst, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an o.O


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> PS: ich hab gestern nen 2000 DPS-Hunter mit durch PDoK10 gezogen...
> Aber im Ernst, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an o.O



Ich muss aber nun auch mal ne Lanze für euch brechen, ich habe auch ein wenig das Gefühl, dass Ihr euch auch wenig vor dem "Ausgenutzt werden" schützen wollt. Zumindest les' ich das aus deinem aktuellen Post... Ich glaube die Community ist schon ein wenig kaputt... Auf einer Seite die "Egel", auf der anderen die "Elite", dazwischen der alltagsspieler der Spaß haben möchte und leider am meisten unter diesen Umständen leiden muss. Tut mir Leid für euch, vielleicht mal Zeit für'n neustart.


----------



## Konzeler (20. Januar 2010)

Jaja Das ewige Geflame um den Content...Blizz Sollte ruhig meiner meinung nach den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder so machen wie in OLD Wow.Mit MC und co wo mann wochen getryt hat für ein Boss..da konnte mann noch gut sehen wer Pro is und wer nicht ..Oder Besser Gesagt wer zeit hat und wer nicht.Das sind halt die Pro Gamer mit ihren t2 oder sogar T3 durch die Gegend Gelaufen..und die Gimps? Die haste an ihren Blau Epischen PvP Gear Erkannt...Alle heulen rum Wir wollen den Vollen Content Sehen aber Nix dafür Tuhen...War war Damals mit Naxx...nur ne HAnd Voll Leute hatte die ini Gesehen..und das Mehr als nur den Anfangs Trash...Und Gabs nen Aufstand in Foren weil keiner Reinkommt..Nein..eben nicht...Blizz hat mit BC Angefangen das Spiel zu Versauen...Mann kommt ins Start Gebiet und was is..Son Oller Eber Lässt ne Grüne Gegenstand Droppen und schon kannste Dein Wochen Lang Erfarmtes T2 Ablegen..und warum ...Nur damit die "Casuals" Es nicht zu schwer zu anfang haben...Das ging immer so weiter ..Sunwell Boss Nerv ohne ende weil leute rumheulten die Bosse seien zu Schwer und so weiter...Die Faden zieht sich bis Wotlk durch...und nun?Alle heulen Rum die Wollen Arthi Legen und keiner will was dafür Tuhen..Hört doch mal auf Zu heulen nur weil ihr 4-5 mal am Boss Wiped..Damals sind wir Monate Gewiped an ein Boss..Stop das Geheul und Lernt Endlich Spielen..


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (20. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich hoffe das in Cata der abstand zwischen gelegenheitsspieler & progress spieler wieder größer wird und das nicht nur im itemlvl oder aussehen der sets. Gerne das marken system wie bisher aber nicht Tsets für praktisch lau verteilen, in BC hat auch alles so geklappt ohne das wirklich viele rummgemault haben.
> so und jetzt flamed mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OK. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich verstehe was du sagen willst, und worauf Blizzard deiner Meinung nach hinarbeiten soll. Aber ich muss dir leider sagen es gibt weit mehr "Casuals" (Ich hasse dieses Wort) als Progressspieler. Und nach der Masse wird sich Blizz richten, und wenn die sagen: "Mimimi, ich will alles sehen!", dann werden die auch alles sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BtW: Bin selber seit BC nur noch "Casual" (Ich hasse dieses Wort) und habe kein Problem damit nicht im Endcontent zu raiden, bzw. alles zu sehen.
Andererseits verstehe ich eines nicht: Was regt ihr euch über andere Spieler derart auf? Ist doch egal, wer was sieht. Was jetzt auch wieder für Geflame kommt: Es ist (und BLEIBT) ein Spiel. Es soll Spass machen. Und wenn ein "Casual" (Ich hasse dieses Wort) alles sieht, ist das doch toll für ihn!

So far, Fr33. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (20. Januar 2010)

Konzeler schrieb:


> ...Jaja Das ewige Geflame um den Content...Blizz Sollte ruhig meiner meinung nach den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder so machen wie in OLD Wow.Mit MC und co wo..



Ich mach mal keinen Fullquote, aber Aua, Augenkrebs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

@Vilogity
Aja, jeder im t10 und Arthas x-mal umgahaun? Öhhhmm auf unserer Server haben grad mal eine Hand voll Gilden den Professor im 25er down, einige Stammgrps Professor 10er down und du redest von "Artas x-mal umgehaun"? Ich seh da noch keine 0815 Random Grp Arthas legen, solang die Nerfkeule den Seuchenabschnitt nicht trifft. Und wenn der Seuchenabschnitt schon etwas knackig ist, dann wartet doch den Rest ab bzw die Hardmodes^^ Kommt mal bitte wieder aus eurem Film und gelangt in die Realität. Merkt ihr eigtl noch was für eine Scheisse ihr hier redet? Das Thema hier wie es bequatscht wird, hat mit dem Spiel garnichts zu tun. Klingt alles mehr wie Propaganda und Übertreibungen.


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

Konzeler schrieb:


> Jaja Das ewige Geflame um den Content...Blizz Sollte ruhig meiner meinung nach den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder so machen wie in OLD Wow.Mit MC und co wo mann wochen getryt hat für ein Boss..da konnte mann noch gut sehen wer Pro is und wer nicht ..Oder Besser Gesagt wer zeit hat und wer nicht.Das sind halt die Pro Gamer mit ihren t2 oder sogar T3 durch die Gegend Gelaufen..und die Gimps? Die haste an ihren Blau Epischen PvP Gear Erkannt...Alle heulen rum Wir wollen den Vollen Content Sehen aber Nix dafür Tuhen...War war Damals mit Naxx...nur ne HAnd Voll Leute hatte die ini Gesehen..und das Mehr als nur den Anfangs Trash...Und Gabs nen Aufstand in Foren weil keiner Reinkommt..Nein..eben nicht...Blizz hat mit BC Angefangen das Spiel zu Versauen...Mann kommt ins Start Gebiet und was is..Son Oller Eber Lässt ne Grüne Gegenstand Droppen und schon kannste Dein Wochen Lang Erfarmtes T2 Ablegen..und warum ...Nur damit die "Casuals" Es nicht zu schwer zu anfang haben...Das ging immer so weiter ..Sunwell Boss Nerv ohne ende weil leute rumheulten die Bosse seien zu Schwer und so weiter...Die Faden zieht sich bis Wotlk durch...und nun?Alle heulen Rum die Wollen Arthi Legen und keiner will was dafür Tuhen..Hört doch mal auf Zu heulen nur weil ihr 4-5 mal am Boss Wiped..Damals sind wir Monate Gewiped an ein Boss..Stop das Geheul und Lernt Endlich Spielen..




Wer zu Classic in Naxx rumgelaufen ist hatte nicht einfach "viel Zeit" sondern war in einer verdammt guten Gilde und konnte selbst gut spielen.

Das mit BC ein Itemreset stattgefunden hatte störte mich eher weniger, dafür entschädigte der restliche Content bei Weitem.


----------



## Xorle (20. Januar 2010)

@VILOGITY
Komm mal von deinem hohen Ross runter, bitte, sonst wird der Fall schmerzhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal extra für "Ich schreibe gerne in einem Thread, ohne irgendetwas gelesen zu haben"-Typen wie dich:

Die Grundlage fast jeder Diskussion dieser Art ist eben nicht "Heul, das ist alles so schwer! Ich will Epixx per Post! Ich will mit lvl 1 Arthas alleine platt machen!" sondern der teils verständliche Ärger guter Spieler darüber, das in ihren Augen das Spiel keine Herausforderung mehr bietet. Polemisch ausgedrückt: Die Heulsusen sitzen auf Seiten der "Highbobs"!

Also spar dir deine arrogante nichtsaussgende Schreibe und bewunder dich weiter im Spiegel...

Wenn jemand diesen (teils viel zu) leichten Zugang gutheißt, wird er direkt als "Ach, die Flachpfeife kann ja nichtmal geradeaus laufen!"-Nichtskönner niedergemacht. Die derzeitge Mechanik des Spiels muss nicht jeder gutheißen, sie ist ganz gewiss nicht perfekt, doch hat JEDER seine EIGENE Ansicht über Spielspaßerfüllung.
Verdruss über mangelnde Herausforderung kann ich verstehen, weil darunter der Spielspaß für einige (viele) leidet. Die aber bei einigen hier deutlich zur Schau gestellte Missgunst und das Hervorheben der eigenen Unfehlbarkeit und des godlike-skills, kotzt mich mittlerweile gewaltig an.
Es gibt immer noch einen Unterschied zwischen guten Spielern und der breiten Masse. Er ist kleiner geworden, JA UND?
Nochmal (die Gebetsmühle auspack): Das Spiel an sich ist aus VIELEN Gründen leichter geworden, JA! Ist das schlecht? JA und NEIN, das ist eine Frage der Perspektive. Es gibt hier kein richtig oder falsch.
Was es jedoch geben sollte (verdammter Idealismus) ist ein MITEINANDER, das außerhalb von Gilden (und auch oftmals nichtmal dort) nur noch rudimentär vorhanden ist. Das ist eher traurig, aber diese Karte kann man kaum Blizz oder dem Spiel zuschieben, sondern da sollte jeder sich selber mal fragen, ob sich Spielspaß tatsächlich durch Abgrenzung definieren sollte...


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Was es jedoch geben sollte (verdammter Idealismus) ist ein MITEINANDER, das außerhalb von Gilden (und auch oftmals nichtmal dort) nur noch rudimentär vorhanden ist. Das ist eher traurig, aber diese Karte kann man kaum Blizz oder dem Spiel zuschieben, sondern da sollte jeder sich selber mal fragen, ob sich Spielspaß tatsächlich durch Abgrenzung definieren sollte...



Doch, diese Karte kann man zum Teil blizzard zuschieben.

Durch ihre enorm niedrigen Anforderungen an gute Ausrüstung zu Kommen ist es meiner ansicht nach erst zu dieser Situation gekommen. Warum war das wohl in classic und BC nicht so extrem wie Heute ? Ganz einfach, weil der Zeitaufwand 5-6 Heros am Tag abzuklappern einfach nicht ausreichte um sich Equiptechnisch schon so dermaßen von anderen Spielern mit weniger Zeit abzuheben. 
Damals musste man ein soziales Verhalten an den Tag legen weil man auf Gilden angewiesen war, was folglich auch dein gepriesenes "Miteinander" stärker förderte. Heute macht man das meiste Random, vielleicht nicht den 2ten Flügel ICC, aber vergleicht man das mit früher....ging da jemand Random Naxx in Classic oder BT in BC - vor dem Nerf ?

Es ist eine Entwicklung die stattgefunden hat, aber der Impuls dazu ging von blizzard aus.


----------



## Hubautz (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wer zu Classic in Naxx rumgelaufen ist hatte nicht einfach "viel Zeit" sondern war in einer verdammt guten Gilde und konnte selbst gut spielen.




Das ist - mit Verlaub &#150; Blödsinn.
Ich bin damals auch in Nax „herumgelaufen" (bzw. nicht ich sondern zum Glück nur der von mir gesteuerte Pixelhaufen) und ich konnte bestimmt nicht „verdammt gut spielen".
Das einzige was du damals brauchtest war Zeit. Viel Zeit. 

BTT: Es geht ja nicht darum, dass jeder das beste T-Set und alle Hardmode-Erfolge haben will.
Es geht einfach darum, dass es nicht passieren sollte, dass Arthas von 1 oder 2 Gilden pro Server verhauen werden wird und sonst keiner den Content sieht.
Natürlich muss ein gewisses Maß an Equip und „spielerischen Fähigkeiten" vorhanden sein, wahrscheinlich auch ein gewisses Maß an Schaden und Heilung. 

Es sollte nicht so sein, dass die Tür aufgeht, der Main Tank „Buh" schreit und der Arthas tot umfällt.
Aber es muss für den Durchschnittsspieler machbar sein, zumindest auf der leichtesten Schwierigkeitsstufe. Nicht hinterhergeworfen, aber machbar.


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist - mit Verlaub – Blödsinn.
> Ich bin damals auch in Nax „herumgelaufen" (bzw. nicht ich sondern zum Glück nur der von mir gesteuerte Pixelhaufen) und ich konnte bestimmt nicht „verdammt gut spielen".
> Das einzige was du damals brauchtest war Zeit. Viel Zeit.



Blödsinn finde ich es zu behaupten die Raidgruppe musste nicht verdammt gut spielen können. Selbst wenn das nicht auf dich persönlich zutreffen mochte, dann aber bestimmt auf einen großteil deiner Gruppe.


----------



## Bergerdos (20. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, die guten oder Vielspieler heben sich doch ab, warum beschweren sich denn Leute daß man ganz einfach an T9 kommt ? T9 ist absolut untere Schublade, mit T9 kommst Du ja schon fast nicht mehr in eine Gruppe für ne Hero rein.
T9 ist Itemlvl. 232, dazwischen gibt es dann noch 239, 245, 251, 258 und aktuell 264 . 
Also was soll das Gejammer ? Wenn ihr wirklich so gute spieler seid wie Ihr vorgebt und so viel Skill habt dann habt ihr doch schon 264er Teile und die Leute die sich ihr Equip mit Marken in Heros farmen die sind FÜNF STUFEN UNTER EUCH 

Wieviel Unterscheidung wollt ihr denn noch ?


----------



## Hubautz (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Blödsinn finde ich es zu behaupten die Raidgruppe musste nicht verdammt gut spielen können. Selbst wenn das nicht auf dich persönlich zutreffen mochte, dann aber bestimmt auf einen großteil deiner Gruppe.



Wie definierst du denn „verdammt gut spielen"?

Verdammt viel Zeit zum Resi farmen aufbringen?
Sich ein paar Abläufe beim Bosskampf merken?
Möglichst viel Schaden machen? 


Entschuldige bitte aber ich habe in der Regel bis zur ersten Zigarettenpause morgens 3 Dinge gemacht, die anspruchsvoller sind als jeder WoW Bosskampf.

„Verdammt gut spielen" würde ich mit Fußball oder Schach in Verbindung bringen aber sicher nicht mit WoW.


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios, lass uns mal Klartext und realitätsnah reden:
Du willst nen höheren Schwierigketsgrad, du willst das man mehr gefordert wird?
Also willst du, dass man für WoW eine Ausbildung braucht, um dort überhaupt zugelassen zu werden? Ich mein, das is ja kein Spiel mehr, das ist eine Wissenschaft, mit mathematischen Formeln und wichtgen wirtschaftlichen Errungenschaften! Da kann man nicht einfach jeden zulassen - oh hoppla, das Spiel ist ab 12 (!!). Hey, wenn du nicht glücklich bst, dann muss ich dir leider sagen, ich kenne kein Spiel, das wenn es nach der Community gänge, dermassen assozial wäre. Wenn es nach Letn wie dir geht, dann dürfen nu ganz bestimme Leute den Endcontent sehen: Deffinier uns mal bitte, was dener Meinung nach ein Spieler erfüllen sollte, um einen jeweiligen Content enes SPIELS sehen zu dürfen? Und ganz ehrlich, wenn es so gestaltet wäre, dass man ab einem bestimmten Abschnitt nurnoch per angeborenem Talent weiterkommt, würd ich das Spiel in die Tonne tretten. Oder anders ausgedrückt, hast du ausser WoW schonmal was anderes gespielt? Is dir da schn aufgefallen, dass man so ziemlich jedes Spiel DURCHSPIELEN kann. WoW ist ja kein Berg, den ich nur durch viel Ausdauertraining und mühsamen Schwess erklimmen kann, wär ja noch schöner. Und die Änderungen sind hervorragend, weil sie das Game zu dem machen was es ist, und zwar ein SPIEL. Gefällt dir das nicht, empfehl ich di Heroin zu nehmen, das is die stärkere Droge. 

edith
sry für Rechtschreibfehler, aber meine Tastatur spinnt grad


----------



## BlackBirdone (20. Januar 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wie definierst du denn „verdammt gut spielen"?
> 
> Verdammt viel Zeit zum Resi farmen aufbringen?
> Sich ein paar Abläufe beim Bosskampf merken?
> ...


Ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raisershell (20. Januar 2010)

mich wundert eigentlich gar nix mehr, das gar net verstanden wird was manche so einfach beschreiben oder gar drüber mal nachzudernken denn man hat seine meinung und punkt - könnt ihr ma beim thema bleiben?

"jeder soll den content sehen"

daraus errgibt sich das jeder guter wie schlechter spieler zum ende kommt bis was neues gebracht wird
d.h. für alle die ab bissl skill zu guter spieler wow spielt langweilt sich an bossen die 2 sachen einem abfordern weil mehr net zu beachten is
oder ma so gesagt, ein drittel tut sich schwer schafft es aber mit mühe
ein weiteres drittel geht da durch mit gelegentlichen wipes, nix besonderes
letztes drittel is in gefühlt paar min durch und geht dann off oder macht sonstwas anderes
so kommts mir jedenfalls vor
zudem werden innis wie naxx uldur einfach übersprungen, ganz toll
es ist eionfach zu leicht und dennoch falls ma mal random geht merkt ma wie schlecht einige spieler doch sind da sie sich nichma 2 sachen merken können, ihren char wohl brain afk auf 80 brachten da sockel wie verzauberungen wenn voranden gar nicht passend zur klasse sind
ohne witz:  ich hab in naxx mit twink oh wunder es gab en funraidrandom  und bin mit, da wahr ne hexe mim feralstab, stärke sockel, bweweglichkeitsverzauberung und buntgemischtes gear von itemlev 160 bis 232, dps mäsig kamm sie nich einma über 1k
mal wann dannach inze gewesen hero, dachte mmh spinnt recount wieder oder was is da los?!  net aufgepasst 2 heiler in gruppe?!  mmh, en dd der nur halb afk mitlief, schlecht equipt und rein autoattacken machte, wirklich sehr nice so en schmarozer
boah der böse gearcheck, naja, die leute ohne skill für raid aussortieren gibts ja leider keine anzeige mehr denn das gear allein sagt nichts mehr aus, folöglich wenn sich wer beschwert das wer zu leicht an gutes fast gleichwertiges equip kommt wie gute spieler is es nur verständlich denn das aussortieren geht einfach nicht mehr
also geht ma los raiden und merkt beim trash spätestens beim ersten boss welche noopbs ma dabei hat, klasse, und zeit verschwendet neue suchen, danke an diese
früher schaute man kurz  aha  t-xy super, willkommen im raid und zu 80% konnte der dann auch was, jetzt?!  lol 50% nur vollpfosten
den nächsten den ich seh das zb en dk zaubermacht gesiockelt oder verz hat oder andere chars wie die hexe beschrieben, die fliegen direkt mit nem entschuldigung, so nich aussem raid, aber leider sortiert man so nur die untersten schlechtesten aller noobs weg die nich so zahlreich sind wie die übrige masse an noobs
die etwaige schwierigkeit sollte immer bestehn so das sich gewisse gruoppen gegenseitig abheben können rein äusserlöich, das hat nix mit posenn oder angeben zu tun, wer das macht dem sollt ma es grad wieder wegnehmen können, wer sich angepisst fühlt steht ein endequipter vor ihm nix weiter dann sorry, hat derjenighe aber was am kopf und net der der sich sein equip erarbeitet hat
aber da es ja nun immo so is und jeder freeepixx in den allerwertesten geblasen bekommt is es ja klar das es keiner mehr hergeben will bzw keine weitern änderungen in zukunft geben soll
was das über die mehrheit der spieler aussagt is einfach nur erbermlich und erinnert mich an 2 3 jugendbekanntschaften die ausrasteten wenn sie was nich beim 2 3ten mal schafften und joystick, tastatur, controler oder sonstwas durchszimmer flog und anschliesend das spiel für tage ignoriert wurde
udn dann?  wurds dennoch wieder versucht wegen ehrgeiz, aber das scheint sich ja heutzutage eher rar zu machen
spass is der faktor na klar, aber macht es auf die dauer zu gewinnen denn spass?  so ohne schwieerigkeit nen anderen dauernd abzuzocken?  also mir net und der gegenpart der npc im raid is so ne lusche udn es macht kein spass dauernd zu gewinnen und geben tut der mir auch nix mehr was ich brauch
wann kommt was neues?  ach erst in paar monaten mmh ja na klar  kam ja erst was...  ok  dann wart ich halt.......  och ich zock was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denkt mal entlich drüber mnach was ein spiel einem ausmacht und wie es sein soll um auch spass zu haben
für 0815 spielchen muss ma keine 13eus im monat zahlen, dann such ich mir en nulltarifspiel und hab da mein spass weil es genau das is wozu ihr wow machen wollt
und es gibt reichlich mittlerweile


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Enyalios, lass uns mal Klartext und realitätsnah reden:
> Du willst nen höheren Schwierigketsgrad, du willst das man mehr gefordert wird?
> Also willst du, dass man für WoW eine Ausbildung braucht, um dort überhaupt zugelassen zu werden? Ich mein, das is ja kein Spiel mehr, das ist eine Wissenschaft, mit mathematischen Formeln und wichtgen wirtschaftlichen Errungenschaften! Da kann man nicht einfach jeden zulassen - oh hoppla, das Spiel ist ab 12 (!!). Hey, wenn du nicht glücklich bst, dann muss ich dir leider sagen, ich kenne kein Spiel, das wenn es nach der Community gänge, dermassen assozial wäre. Wenn es nach Letn wie dir geht, dann dürfen nu ganz bestimme Leute den Endcontent sehen: Deffinier uns mal bitte, was dener Meinung nach ein Spieler erfüllen sollte, um einen jeweiligen Content enes SPIELS sehen zu dürfen? Und ganz ehrlich, wenn es so gestaltet wäre, dass man ab einem bestimmten Abschnitt nurnoch per angeborenem Talent weiterkommt, würd ich das Spiel in die Tonne tretten. Oder anders ausgedrückt, hast du ausser WoW schonmal was anderes gespielt? Is dir da schn aufgefallen, dass man so ziemlich jedes Spiel DURCHSPIELEN kann. WoW ist ja kein Berg, den ich nur durch viel Ausdauertraining und mühsamen Schwess erklimmen kann, wär ja noch schöner. Und die Änderungen sind hervorragend, weil sie das Game zu dem machen was es ist, und zwar ein SPIEL. Gefällt dir das nicht, empfehl ich di Heroin zu nehmen, das is die stärkere Droge.
> 
> ...



Brauchte man in Classic oder BC eine ausbildung ? Ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will für erbrachte Leistung X eine adäquate Belohnung, und nicht ich geh schnell 20 Heros und farm mir dort das Equip aus dem endcontent des vorletzten Patches. Damit ist das Equip für mich nämlich absolut Nichts wert, und wenn etwas Nichts wert ist interessiert es mich auch genauso viel.
Tut mir ja leid das mich diese neue Taktik von Blizz einfach nur anstinkt und ich für meine Sachen auch bereit bin entsprechendes zu tun.....bin wohl ebenso eine aussterbende WoW-Spezies wie rund 80% meiner ehemaligen Gildenkollegen die bereits gequittet haben.


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> und nicht ich geh schnell 20 Heros und farm mir dort das Equip aus dem endcontent des vorletzten Patches.
> ...
> bin wohl ebenso eine aussterbende WoW-Spezies wie rund 80% meiner ehemaligen Gildenkollegen die bereits gequittet haben.



Und warum haben Du und deine ehemaligen Gildenkollegen sich nicht euer Equip über die "alte" Methode verdient? Dann
wärt ihr halt eine Sonderlingsgilde auf eurem Server gewesen, aber das hätte euch doch egal sein können. Vielleicht
hättet ihr auch Zuwachs erhalten von Spielern auf euerem Server, die genauso denken. 

Ich würde Dein Argument verstehen, wenn das ältere T-Set ausschließlich über Heroinstanzen erhältlich wäre. Da Du es
Dir aber weiterhin durch Raids "erarbeiten" kannst, verstehe ich nicht, was Dich an der Möglichkeit(!), das Set auch durch Hero-Runs 
zu erhalten so stört.


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich würde Dein Argument verstehen, wenn das ältere T-Set ausschließlich über Heroinstanzen erhältlich wäre. Da Du es
> Dir aber weiterhin durch Raids "erarbeiten" kannst, verstehe ich nicht, was Dich an der Möglichkeit(!), das Set auch durch Hero-Runs
> zu erhalten so stört.



Ich laufe auch keinen Marathon mit wenn der Veranstalter für die letzten 1000 Teilnehmer schnell mal ein Türchen öffnet wo sie 5km abkürzen können. Ich will gleiche chancen für alle, und somit sollten alle die ICC wollen auch dasselbe tun dafür. Sry, aber das bin ich aus Classic so gewohnt und auch in BC wurde das noch so gehandhabt. Ich will nicht für Nichts belohnt werden. Wenn das heisst meine erbrachte Leistung befähigt mich nicht ICC zu sehen dann ist das wohl so, aber dann sollte im Gegenzug auch der restliche Content einen stetigen Anstieg vorweisen können und nicht bei jeder Steigung eine Öffnung wo man schnell mal reinschlüpft.


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich laufe auch keinen Marathon mit wenn der Veranstalter für die letzten 1000 Teilnehmer schnell mal ein Türchen öffnet wo sie 5km abkürzen können.


Kann Dir das nicht egal sein, solange Du nicht unter den letzten 1000 bist?



> Ich will gleiche chancen für alle,


Nein, das willst Du nicht. Du willst die gleichen Pflichten für alle.



> Ich will nicht für Nichts belohnt werden.


Nochmal: Wenn Du mit Deiner Gilde PdK raidest und dadurch das T9,** Set erhältst, dann ist es doch die Belohnung Deiner Leistung.


----------



## tuerlich (20. Januar 2010)

mecker-community 4tw.

edit:
---->hier stand etwas, was einige leute als beleidigung ansehen könnten<------


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Kann Dir das nicht egal sein, solange Du nicht unter den letzten 1000 bist?
> 
> 
> Nein, das willst Du nicht. Du willst die gleichen Pflichten für alle.



Dann nennst du es halt Pflichten, trifft meine Ansicht vermutlich auch noch genauer. Womit der 2te Punkt allerdings hinfällig wäre.

Ich hatte mich eigentlich nie über WoW beschwert....bis zum Lootking, also müssen da wohl einige Änderungen vorgenommen worden sein, oder ?


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dann nennst du es halt Pflichten, trifft meine Ansicht vermutlich auch noch genauer. Womit der 2te Punkt allerdings hinfällig wäre.
> 
> Ich hatte mich eigentlich nie über WoW beschwert....bis zum Lootking, also müssen da wohl einige Änderungen vorgenommen worden sein, oder ?



Ja, es haben sich Dinge geändert. Aber meine Aussage war, dass die von Dir genannte Änderung (T-Set für Marken aus Hero-Inis) eine optionale
Möglichkeit ist und Dir und Deiner Gilde nicht den Ansporn nehmen muss.


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Ah okay, Enyalios, in BC musste man sich das erarbeiten, nachdem t5 draussen war konnte man sich t4 teils für marken holen, man konnte t5 ins nächstschlechtere PVP Set wechseln etc. In Calssic hast du dich wenns blöd kam mit 40 Mann um ein Item geprügelt. Die Probleme von denen du sprichst hast du dir selbst eingebrockt. Du kannst nämlich deinen eigen Glückes Schmied sein, oder mitz dem Strom schwimmen, dann brauchst du dich aber nicht beschweren.


----------



## Garnalem (20. Januar 2010)

Protek schrieb:


> Ich bin und war schon immer dafür das man 2 Arten von Inhalten in einem Spiel hat.
> 
> -Hard (harte Raids)
> -Soft(leichte Raids)
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich in Teilen an. Zu BC Zeiten gab es leichte und schwere Raids und es wurden alle Clientel bedient. 
Allerdings ist die Unterteilung in Casuals und Progamer sinnfrei, denn es ein großer Teil der Raider ist weder das eine noch das andere sondern sind gute fortschrittsorientierte Spieler, die sich dafür anstrengen und gerade diese Gruppe ist es denen es auf dem Wecker geht, dass Leute, die weniger tun genauso weit kommen / das selbe EQ haben. 
Das Problem ist ja, dass sogenannte "Casuals" mittlerweile eben die richtige Ausrüstung haben für High End Raids. Aber leider eben nicht die erforderliche Raiderfahrung, die Klassenerfahrung (auch Wissen über andere Klassen), Movement, Kritikfähigkeit, Ausdauer, Geduld, Konzentration, Ruhe im TS/Chat usw. was für einen hochwertigen Raid erforderlich ist. 
Es wollen immer mehr Spieler immer weniger dafür tun. z. B. werden Raidinis einfach übersprungen oder statt Erfahrung in Raids zu sammeln lieber Hero Inis zum Marken farmen besucht (z. B. wird Ulduar gern übersprungen, weil die hinteren Bosse für "Casuals" doch nicht eben supereasy sind oder anstatt erst mal PDK zu clearen, direkt eine PDOK Gruppe gesucht obwohl die Bosse noch gar nicht bekannt sind), von Guides lesen ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## Braamséry (20. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Was ist falsch an dem Willen/Wunsch, alles sehen zu wollen? Es ist ein unterschied einzufordern, alles sehen zu können und den Wunsch dazu zu äußern. Ich hatte zu Classic den Wunsch Naxx zu sehen, aber aus Zeitgründen nicht geschafft (WoW-Pause bevor Gilde nach Naxx ging...wobei das auch nur Kurzbesuche vorm Addon waren)...zu BC wollte ich gerne irgendwann Sunwell sehen (auch da nur die ersten 3 Bosse NACH dem nerf, dann kam das nächste Addon).
> In Wotlk hab ich bisher vieles gesehen, nicht alles, aber konntemir praktisch aussuchen was in meinen Zeitplan als Spieler passte.



An dem Wunsch ist nichts falsch. Nur bekommt man alles was man sich wünscht ohne was dafür zu tun? Und vor allem, je teurer etwas ist, desto mehr muss man machen. Sollte jedem bekannt sein.

Hierzu ein weiterer Vergleich, und jetzt nicht uretilen BEVOR ihr ihn gelesen habt, mit dem Schulsystem.

Natürlich kommt hier wieder der Vergleich zu BC, weil kein Vergleich mit nur einem Beispiel geht.

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

Jeder weiß, dass es in Deutschlang, wenn man die normalen Formen betrachtet, biszu 4 Schulformen von weiterführenden Schulen gibt.
1. Studium
2. Gymnasium
3. Realschule
4. Hauptschule

Zu BC war es so (Ob es solche Fälle gibt weiß ich nicht, wäre sehr unwarscheinlich, aber zur Verdeutlichung geht das)

Man fing an wie eine/r, der auf die Hauptschule geht. (--> Kara, Gruul, Maggi)
Man lernte fleißig um weiter kommen zu können als man ist.

Dieser Hauptschüler schafft es schließlich auf die Realschule und lernt immer weiter um später einen guten Beruf zu bekommen. (--> SSC/TK)
Er hatte zwar große Wünsche, tat aber auch viel dafür.
Darum kam er doch noch dazu auf das Gymnsium zu kommen und sein Abi zu machen. (--> MH/BT)
Sein Abi ist ihm jetzt nicht genug und er will, um im Beruf sehr weit zu kommen, studieren. (--> SW)

Hier hör ich auf, weil ich mehr net zu sagen brauch wie es weiter gehen könnte.

Zu Wotlk ist es jedoch so:

Ein Hauptchüler kommt auf die Schule. Er sagt sich: "Lernen ist doof, warum auch lernen, am Ende ist es eh egal"
Also lernt er nicht.

Ein paar Jahre später, noch auf der Hauptschule, sagt er sich aber, dass er ja mehr verdient hat und will plötzlich, dass er ein abgeschlossenes Studium hat. Auch wenn er nicht dafür gelernt hat oder sich damit auseinandersetzt, angestrengt hat o.ä. 
Er will es einfach. Und weil der Staat so nett is, weil alle rumschreien, die nicht so gut in der Schule sind, macht er die Schule so einfach, dass es die meisten zum Studieren schaffen.

Hier kann man eigentlich nur sagen HC Inis = Hauptschule und ICC = realschule

Aber viel mehr ist da nicht.

Dazu sei gesagt, dass man zu BC NIEMALS so viel wie für die Schule tun musste. Der zeitaufwand war deutlich geringer um einiges zu erreichen. Das denken die wenigsten "No-Skill-Casuals", weshalb ihnen ja, obwohl es human-schweirig war, mehr zusteht.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (20. Januar 2010)

Würde ich einen Randomraid (sagen wir ICC25er) machen und mir die Spieler vorher ansehen, würden meine Kriterien wie folgt aussehen:
(Ich würde zur Zeit das addon "Elitist Group" nutzen für den Equipcheck)


Ist das Gear Sinvoll gesockelt und Verzaubert
Ist der Spieler mit den Grundprinzipien des Raidens vertraut (Mit dem Addon seh ich wie erfahren der Char ist und welche Raids er bereits bewältigt hat. Nen Clearerfolg für die Ini die ich aktuell raiden möchte würde ich nicht vorraus setzen)
Ist der Tank Critimmun und hat ausreichend HP (für ICC 25er würd ich min. 42k HP vorraus setzen, egal welche Klasse und wie die anderen Werte aussehen.)
Das ist alles was mich vor dem Raid interessiert, alles andere seh ich erst während des Raids. Mir ist bewusst dass ich mit dieser Vorgehensweise vielleicht einen guten Twink ausschliessen würde oder gar ein Naturtalent, aber irgendwie muss man ja Sinnvoll auswählen.

Gearscore oder Itemlvl, sagen mir persönlich zuwenig bis gar nichts aus. Items mit höherem Itemlvl. machen bei einem DD nicht zwangsläufig mehr Dps. Auch ein hoher Gearscore sagt wenig aus.

Wie seht ihr diese Vorgehensweise? Zu streng? ODer findet ihr Gearchecks Grundsätzlich sinnfrei?


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

So Braamsery. Mit deiner Denkensweise lieferst du das beste Beispiel.
Es wird viel zuviel Realität in ein SPIEL hineininterpretiert. Blizzard hat wenn man nicht aufpasst ein übles Suchtmonopol geschaffen.
Was du mit deinem Post sagst Braamsery, zeigt wie sehr die Spieler die Realität mit dem Spiel verschmelzen lassen und garnicht merken, was - ohne es böse zu meinen - für ein Blödsinn dabei rauskommt. Schule ist Schule, WoW ist WoW. Ich weiss es soll nur ein Vergleich von dir sein, aber dieser ist schon zuviel. WoW ist einfach nur ein Game. Die Instanzen sind heute noch so aufgebaut, dass man ein gewisses Equip braucht um Erfolg zu haben im jeweilgen Content. Du kannst nicht als Tank mit NaxxEquip in pdk tanken. Genauso wirst du als Naxxequipter Heiler Probleme haben Ulduar Hardmodes zu heilen. Der Punkt ist einfach, dass das Spiel das ist, was ihr daraus macht. Ich sehe das Game als Game, ich geh heute Abend wieder raiden, werde mich über die Sprüche und das Aussehen von Modermiene und Fauldarm schief lachen, werde wieder voller Erwartung den Sprüchen von Hauptmann Muradin horchen (der hat so nen geilen Namen....Muradin...erinnert mich an meinen Dönerverkäufer hehehehe). Im Prinzip beschwert ihr euch über Dinge, die ihr selbst ändern könnt.


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Im Prinzip beschwert ihr euch über Dinge, die ihr selbst ändern könnt.



Nein, kann er nicht selbst ändern. Und er würde sich nicht beschweren wenn diese Sache nicht geändert worden wäre.


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Also stehst du nicht auf Veränderungen, Enyalios? Magst es nicht mit der Zeit mitzugehen? Magst es nicht, dass das Spiel angepasst wird? Das es nicht allen Recht gemacht werden kann, das is doch klar. Aber ich versteh Leute wie dich nicht. Du beschwerst dich über Dinge, die dir eigtl egal sein können. PDK soll der Skillkiller gewesen sein? Hmm, dann muss das wohl Gruuhl und Magtheridon auch gewesen sein (erzählt mir nicht, die hätten Movement gehabt, Supremus hatte movement, das waren lediglich Faulpelz Filter).
Und wenn sie wieder alles Richtung Classic ändern würden, dann wären 10% der Spiler glücklich, 90% der SPieler würden nach 1 Monat schrein.
Wie ich schonmal schrieb, damals hiess es "Das dauert ja ewig bis man das Ding hat!" und heute heisst es "Man kriegt die Dinger viel zu schnell!". Im Prinzip gehören Leute wie du zu denen, die im hohen Alter am Fenstersims hängen und sich darüber beschweren werden, dass die Autos vor der Strasse zu laut sind, der Bub doch sein t-Shirt reinstecken soll, der Hund an die Leine muss, der da nicht parken darf, etc. Hauptsache man kann eben schimpfen. Denn das Game gehört die nicht, du zahlst 13€ für Support, nicht für Inhalt. Da gibt es den Spruch: If you gotta go...then you gotta go. Es hält dich niemand auf und es wird dir auch keiner verübeln. Wenn du was mit deinem Mimimi ändern kannst, okay, wenn nicht, ist es nur heisse Luft.


----------



## Orgoron (20. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ach immer dieses Negativ-Gelabber.
> Alle laufen mit t9 rum und hier hat einer nen dickeren Pimmel wie der meine, der hat nen Nippel steifer wie ich und seine Arschbacken sind knackiger wie seine.......
> Hey es is doch völlig egal, was ihr da schreibt, ihr vergesst eines: Das ist ein Spiel. Der eine kommt mit seinem Manschkal schneller ins Ziel, der andere wird halt von den anderen immer geschmissen, Mensch ärger dich nicht! Und heute Abend werde ich wieder voller Freude mit meiner Gilde ICC25er gehen, werde dort im Teamplay Bosse legen, werde nette Gespräche im TS haben und es wird wieder 4h gelacht, geweint oder geschimpft. Geht ihr in nen Raid um zu arbeiten, oder um Spass zu haben? Geht ihr in nen Raid mit Aussicht auf das Ziel, oder ist der Weg euer Ziel? Bleibt mal nicht sosehr auf den Items hängen, sucht euch gescheite Leute, nette Menschen und habt Spass. Das Spiel beinhaltet viel Spass, habt ihr diesen schon ausgeschöpft, dann wird es an der Zeit, weiter zu ziehen und nicht alles negativ zu reden.




/sign


----------



## Braamséry (20. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> So Braamsery. Mit deiner Denkensweise lieferst du das beste Beispiel.
> Es wird viel zuviel Realität in ein SPIEL hineininterpretiert. Blizzard hat wenn man nicht aufpasst ein übles Suchtmonopol geschaffen.
> Was du mit deinem Post sagst Braamsery, zeigt wie sehr die Spieler die Realität mit dem Spiel verschmelzen lassen und garnicht merken, was - ohne es böse zu meinen - für ein Blödsinn dabei rauskommt. Schule ist Schule, WoW ist WoW. Ich weiss es soll nur ein Vergleich von dir sein, aber dieser ist schon zuviel. WoW ist einfach nur ein Game. Die Instanzen sind heute noch so aufgebaut, dass man ein gewisses Equip braucht um Erfolg zu haben im jeweilgen Content. Du kannst nicht als Tank mit NaxxEquip in pdk tanken. Genauso wirst du als Naxxequipter Heiler Probleme haben Ulduar Hardmodes zu heilen. Der Punkt ist einfach, dass das Spiel das ist, was ihr daraus macht. Ich sehe das Game als Game, ich geh heute Abend wieder raiden, werde mich über die Sprüche und das Aussehen von Modermiene und Fauldarm schief lachen, werde wieder voller Erwartung den Sprüchen von Hauptmann Muradin horchen (der hat so nen geilen Namen....Muradin...erinnert mich an meinen Dönerverkäufer hehehehe). Im Prinzip beschwert ihr euch über Dinge, die ihr selbst ändern könnt.



Dann schreib ich es mal so:

Jeder fängt bei 0 an, EGAL WO.

Bei WoW geht es so:

0 --> 90 --> 100, wenn man Skill hat.

zu BC:

0 --> 20 --> 40 --> 60 --> 80 --> 100

und ich habe gesagt, dass es nur als Beispiel dient, dass man in Spielen auch etwas machen muss. 
Ein Spiel ohne Anforderung macht keinen Spaß oder würdest du z.B. Fifa zocken, wenn es nur auf Amateur verfügbar wäre? Ich nicht.


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Also stehst du nicht auf Veränderungen, Enyalios? Magst es nicht mit der Zeit mitzugehen? Magst es nicht, dass das Spiel angepasst wird? Das es nicht allen Recht gemacht werden kann, das is doch klar. Aber ich versteh Leute wie dich nicht. Du beschwerst dich über Dinge, die dir eigtl egal sein können. PDK soll der Skillkiller gewesen sein? Hmm, dann muss das wohl Gruuhl und Magtheridon auch gewesen sein (erzählt mir nicht, die hätten Movement gehabt, Supremus hatte movement, das waren lediglich Faulpelz Filter).
> Und wenn sie wieder alles Richtung Classic ändern würden, dann wären 10% der Spiler glücklich, 90% der SPieler würden nach 1 Monat schrein.
> Wie ich schonmal schrieb, damals hiess es "Das dauert ja ewig bis man das Ding hat!" und heute heisst es "Man kriegt die Dinger viel zu schnell!". Im Prinzip gehören Leute wie du zu denen, die im hohen Alter am Fenstersims hängen und sich darüber beschweren werden, dass die Autos vor der Strasse zu laut sind, der Bub doch sein t-Shirt reinstecken soll, der Hund an die Leine muss, der da nicht parken darf, etc. Hauptsache man kann eben schimpfen. Denn das Game gehört die nicht, du zahlst 13&#8364; für Support, nicht für Inhalt. Da gibt es den Spruch: If you gotta go...then you gotta go. Es hält dich niemand auf und es wird dir auch keiner verübeln. Wenn du was mit deinem Mimimi ändern kannst, okay, wenn nicht, ist es nur heisse Luft.



Ich schreibe hier in diesem Forum weil ich einen Account habe, und ob ich mit diesem Account für deine begriffe heisse Luft verblase oder meine Meinung kund tue sollte dich eigentlich nicht wirklich tangieren. Oder aber du beschwerst dich gerade über Leute wie mich und der alte Opa am Fenstersims bekommt doch noch Gesellschaft.

Hauptsache man kann schimpfen....lol...ich behaupte hier mal du spielst das Spiel nicht so lange wie ich, um diese Veränderungen in vollem Umfang zu erkennen, in dem Fall sei es nämlich verziehen. Davon abgesehen sind deine Argumente eigentlich immer dieselben und auf meinen von mir begründeten Unmut gehen die cirka 0 (in worten: Null) ein.

Mit der Zeit gehen hat hiermit mal genau garnichts zu tun, aber da wären wir wieder bei obigem Punkt, das du meine ans spiel gerichtete Kritik einfach nicht verstanden hast.

@Braamsery:

Ich glaube da herrscht irgendwie eine Blockade, noch einfacher kann man es nicht mehr erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Januar 2010)

Hm, irgendwie drehen wir uns hier im Kreis.

Auch wenn mein Standpunkt schon mehrfach missverstanden wurde, möchte ich ihn noch einmal klar machen.

"Jeder soll den Content sehen"

Dies ist das Thema, hierum geht es. Ich teile eure Ansicht, dass man etwas für Endgame-Content machen muss. Selbstverständlich. Keine Frage. Die Frage ist doch viel eher, wieviel jeder Spieler leisten muss, um den Endgame-Content zu genießen.

Nehmen wir BC. Ich war zum  damaligen Zeitpunkt noch Stundent und hatte verdammt viel Zeit zum spielen. Sunwell habe ich dennoch nicht gesehen. Seit drei Jahren bin ich Vollzeit-Berifstätig und wir stehen im 2. Flügen ICC vor Modermiene der am Sonntag liegen wird.

Mir geht es darum, dass jedem Spieler in angemessenem Rahmen die Möglichkeit gegeben wird das Spiel bis zum Endgame-Content zu spielen. 

Was bedeutet das für mich?

Nun, ich trenne da ganz strickt. Wenn ich mind. 4 Raidabende die Woche in einer TOP-Gilde nebst Farmzeit etc. benötige um Arthas zu sehen, dann ist dies in meinen Augen (ACHTUNG: persönliche Meinung) zu viel.

Wenn ich jedoch mit 2 Raidabenden die Woche, angemessene Farmzeit etc. (inkl. Taktikbesprechungen, offline-Einarbeitung in die Bossfights vorrausgesetzt) benötige um Arthas zu sehen, dann ist dies in meinen Augen angemessen.

Dass nicht jeder "2-Stunden-die-Woche-Spieler" Arthas sehen sollte, ist denke ich, klar. Die VErhältnismäßigkeit sollte immer gewahrt sein.


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Jeder fängt bei 0 an, EGAL WO.
> 
> Bei WoW geht es so:
> 
> ...



Du kannst immer noch die Raids nacheinander besuchen. Es ist halt nur kein Muss mehr.


----------



## Zwigg (20. Januar 2010)

der Aufwand um an ein einstiegsequip zu kommen ist immer noch der selbe.

Der Weg dorthin ist nur schneller geworden und nicht so zeitintensiv wie vorher.

Zu Classic wäre es nicht anders gewesen wenn es 10/25er Raids statt 40er gewesen wäre. 
Zu BC zeiten war es nicht anders als zu WotLK heute. Nur das mann seine Grundausrüstung erst abfarmen musste in zeitaufwändigen instanzen.

Wie würden hier die meisten Leute rumheulen wenn Sie nicht die Möglichkeit hätten mit ihrer Gilde ICC oder PDoK zu gehen weil keine 40 Leute gleichzeitig online sind.


----------



## Braamséry (20. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Du kannst immer noch die Raids nacheinander besuchen. Es ist halt nur kein Muss mehr.



Das is das Prob. Wie gesagt 0 --> 90 --> 100

und wenn mir hier jez einer mit ausrüstung farmen kommt ist das nie etwas anderes. Man muss alles immer farmen. Nur wie schwer das ist, durch Bosse, ist eben entscheidend


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das is das Prob. Wie gesagt 0 --> 90 --> 100



Und was stört dich daran? Du musst doch diesen Weg nicht gehen. Geh den zweiten Weg mit den 20er Schritten.
Oder stört es Dich, dass ander den 0-90-100 Weg nehmen?


----------



## Genomchen (20. Januar 2010)

Braamsery, wie Baru es schon schreibt, hast du die Auswahl. Fifa kannst du dir auch auswählen. Klar steht vor einer Ini nicht: Einfach, Mittel, Schwer, Veteran. Da steht 10er, 25er, 10er Hardmodes und 25er Hardmodes. Und Fifa is so gestaltet, dass selbst nen 6 jähriger mit umgehen kann. Ich glaub ganz einfach, wir beide stammen aus verschiedenen Generationen. Du scheinst aus der "Ich spiele nur WoW" Generation zu stammen. Ich dagegen habe nen Steamaccount VOLLER Games, habe zig Steamfreamde Games. Man kann sagen, PC Games allgemein sind meine Hobbies und das seitdem der 3.86er rauskam, damals noch mit dem simplen Atari pingpong verschnitt. Verbleiben wir einfach dabei: Ich gehöre zu den Spielern, die das positive in einem Spiel suchen, die in einem Onlinegame es geniesen mit Mitmenschen kommunizierend zu spielen, jedoch wenn mir das Spiel keinen Spass mehr mach, dann geh ich. Du mit Elyanios gehören zu den Spielern, die immer nur haben wollen, nur verlangen, aber nicht merken, dass das Unternehmen Blizzard macht was es will. Und wenn dir was nichtmehr gefällt, dann solltest du nicht nur drauf rumhacken, sondern dich von dem entfernen, was dich/euch nervt. Mach ich doch genauso, wenn mich was stört, dann ändere ich die Sache, wenn ich die Sache nicht ändern kann, dann geh ich oder lass es bleiben und finde mich ab. Was ihr macht is nur eure schlechte Laune rauslassen, oder aber Zeitvertreib im Forum und spätestens um sieben seid ihr mit eurer Gilde wieder am Raiden und hier geschriebenes ist längst vergessen-->heisse Luft.
Und btw wenn du schon anfängst deinen Account auf buffed zu rechtfertigen, dann scheinen wohl eher dir die Argumente auszugehen Enalyos. Und deine Meinung sollte mich nicht wirklich tangieren? Warum tust du sie dann kund? Brauchst du Aufmerksamkeit? Oder bist du (keine Beleidigung) Schizophren und stellst dich immer an öffentliche Orte und fängst an irgendwas zu reden/schreiben? 

Ich muss dazu schreiben, dass ich nicht streiten will, auch wenns ein bisserl so klingt. Ich will echt lediglich verstehen, weil ich denke, das hinter alledem viel Übertreibung und Einbildung steckt. Braams und Enyalios (seid mir ned bös wenn die Namen falsch sind) ich geh nicht auf jeden Punkt ein, weil ich euch doch ned aufzeigen muss. Wir sind (hoffe ich) Erwachsene und man kann sich einiges auch denken. Wie gesagt, ich verstehe das ganze Negative nicht, da ich die Veränderungen echt gut finde, zumal ich im Sommer aufgehört habe, weil mir eben zuviel Zeit für das Game draufging. Als mir dann im Oktober mein Bruder mitteilte, dass man mittlerweile einfacher und schneller an Dinge und somit in einen Raid kommt, war ich wieder dabei. Nur wollte ich mir eben nicht das gleiche wie in BC geben. Und dann verstehe ich euch nicht, dass ihr euch nur beschwert. Wie gesagt man ist seinen eigen Glückes Schmied (denkt mal über den Satz nach).


----------



## Hubautz (20. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das is das Prob. Wie gesagt 0 --> 90 --> 100
> 
> und wenn mir hier jez einer mit ausrüstung farmen kommt ist das nie etwas anderes. Man muss alles immer farmen. Nur wie schwer das ist, durch Bosse, ist eben entscheidend



Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt, dein Problem nicht. Was stört dich denn konkret daran, dass man relativ leicht zu Equip kommt? Zumal ein Großteil der Leute die leveln, sowieso Twinks sind.
Oder soll ich deiner Meinung nach, wenn ich einen Twink auf 80 gebracht habe mit dem erst mal Nax 10er gehen? 
Und ich wiederhole es gerne noch mal: ganz früher war es nicht schwer, sondern einfach nur zeitaufwändig. Mein Schurke hat damals beim gefühlten 100sten Mal BWL die T2 Schultern bekommen, nur weil der blöde Hund sie nicht droppen wollte.
Da lobe ich mir doch das Markensystem. 
Die Frage, die sich hier stellt ist ob viele der Leute nicht deshalb jammern weil das Spiel zu einfach ist und sie sich um ihren Spielspaß betrogen fühlen sondern eher weil sie um ihre armselige virtuelle Einzigartigkeit fürchten.


----------



## Spellman (20. Januar 2010)

*Ich poste mal erneut, weil ich denke, dies wäre ein guter Mittelweg und für alle vorstellbar:

Gerne kann alles jedem zugänglich sein.. aber warum kann man die jeweils aktuellen Endcontent-Inis nicht anspruchsvoller gestalten, sodas wirklich nur ein kleiner Teil der Spieler just zur Implementation dort equip- und skilltechnisch raiden kann.
Und wenn dann die nächsthöheren Raidinis online gehen, werden die vorherigen im Schwierigkeitsgrad herabgesetzt (so wie mit Sunwell kurz vor Wotlk).
Bsp: 

Addon -> Ini1 Schwierigkeit 10

Content Patch 1 -> **Ini2 Schwierigkeit 10** | Ini1 Schwierigkeit 8

**Content Patch 2** ->** Ini3 Schwierigkeit 10** | Ini2 Schwierigkeit 8* * | Ini1 Schwierigkeit 6*

*Content Patch 3** ->* *Ini4 Schwierigkeit 10** | **Ini3 Schwierigkeit 8 **| Ini2 Schwierigkeit 6** | Ini1 Schwierigkeit 4*
...

*Damit hätten die "Pros" ihren Anspruch und die "Casuals" ihren Content. Kurz vor Release eines neuen Addons könnte man dann auch den aktuellen Endcontent senken.

**Weiterhin wäre ich wieder für die Einführung von Prequest, die einen durch die Inis führen (müssen ja keine Gearchecker wie Kelle oder Vashj dabei sein ^^).... und dies könnte man ja "accountgebunden" machen, ergo fällt auch das Argument weg, twinken würde dadurch wieder massiv erschwert.

Das Markensystem würde ich so ändern, das Marken z.B. für T9 nur im T9 Content droppen und man für eine bestimmte Anzahl damit dann die meisten Items erwerben kann, welche auch in den jeweiligen RaidInis droppen... damit hätte man eine weitere Möglichkeit an bestimmte Items zu kommen, wenn man z.B. kein Dropglück hat.
** 
....Ich warte auf Gegenargumente... ^^*


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Spellman schrieb:


> *
> ....Ich warte auf Gegenargumente... ^^*



Was spricht gegen die Implementierung von verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden? Für den gehobenen
Schwierigkeitsgrad werden Prequests eingeführt (behinhalten NICHT das absolvieren der NormalStufe)
Warum soll es zeitversetzt starten, wenn es nicht notwendig ist?


----------



## Braamséry (20. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und was stört dich daran? Du musst doch diesen Weg nicht gehen. Geh den zweiten Weg mit den 20er Schritten.
> Oder stört es Dich, dass ander den 0-90-100 Weg nehmen?



Ein Kumpel, weil ich ja nicht mehr spiele, hat mal versucht für Naxx/Ulduar ne grp zu finden, gab aber nix.

Wenn man allerdings wieder sagt, dass man erst raid 1, dann raid 2 etc machen muss isses schonma ein vorteil, weil die nicht aussterben.


----------



## -Baru- (20. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel, weil ich ja nicht mehr spiele, hat mal versucht für Naxx/Ulduar ne grp zu finden, gab aber nix.
> 
> Wenn man allerdings wieder sagt, dass man erst raid 1, dann raid 2 etc machen muss isses schonma ein vorteil, weil die nicht aussterben.



Er kann warten, bis eine Naxx Weekly Quest dabei ist und einen Raid aufmachen, bei dem er sagt:
"Wir machen die Quest und gleich die gesamte Ini" Klar werden einige Spieler sagen "nicht mit mir"
Aber ich glaube schon, dass er den Raid vollbekommen würde.
Er kann es natürlich auch ohne die Quest probieren, aber damit wäre es noch einfacher.
Und Du beziehst Dich doch immer auf Gilden. Ich sehe sehr oft auf meinem Server im Handelschannel
Gildenmitlgieder-Suchen, die mit aktiven Naxx,Uluar,PdK Raids werben.


----------



## Enyalios (20. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Du mit Elyanios gehören zu den Spielern, die immer nur haben wollen, nur verlangen, aber nicht merken, dass das Unternehmen Blizzard macht was es will. Und wenn dir was nichtmehr gefällt, dann solltest du nicht nur drauf rumhacken, sondern dich von dem entfernen, was dich/euch nervt. Mach ich doch genauso, wenn mich was stört, dann ändere ich die Sache, wenn ich die Sache nicht ändern kann, dann geh ich oder lass es bleiben und finde mich ab. Was ihr macht is nur eure schlechte Laune rauslassen, oder aber Zeitvertreib im Forum und spätestens um sieben seid ihr mit eurer Gilde wieder am Raiden und hier geschriebenes ist längst vergessen-->heisse Luft.
> Und btw wenn du schon anfängst deinen Account auf buffed zu rechtfertigen, dann scheinen wohl eher dir die Argumente auszugehen Enalyos. Und deine Meinung sollte mich nicht wirklich tangieren? Warum tust du sie dann kund? Brauchst du Aufmerksamkeit? Oder bist du (keine Beleidigung) Schizophren und stellst dich immer an öffentliche Orte und fängst an irgendwas zu reden/schreiben?



Du verstehst es wirklich nicht, und das ist jetzt nicht nur ein Spruch. ICH WILL NICHTS HABEN, zumindest auf keinen Fall geschenkt ! Und welche Schlüse ich daraus ziehe oder bereits gezogen habe ist meine Sache.

Und das Problem hierbei ist auch weniger mein Mangel an Argumenten, sonder schlciht die Tatsache das du es nicht verstehst worums mir geht. Baru hats begriffen, du leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (20. Januar 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Kundenaustausch? ja. Viele sehr junge Spieler? Ehr nein.
> 
> Das Geld haben wir, die berufstätigen Spieler von 25-65. Wir nutzen die Server nicht übermäßig und können uns auch die Erweiterungen leisten, kaufen eventuell auch noch ein Haustier im Shop.
> Unterhaltung und Entspannung kommt vor Leistung, denn die müssen wir schon im RL bringen.
> ...



Ach, denkst du wirklich ? Und haben die heutigen Familien keine Kinder ? Kinder die dann sagen: Mama + Papa, ich will das Spiel da kaufen! Alle meine Freunde haben das auch! Und die meisten Eltern denken nicht nach und kaufen es einfach, denn es ist ja auch nicht ab 16 oder ähnliches freigegeben, obwohl ich ab 16 Jahren für wesentlich angemessener halten würde mittlerweile.

Und schon hat sich Blizzard leichtes Geld abgeholt. Die Kinder finden es sowiso toll, weil sie es eh nicht anderst kennen. Und ich versichere dir, das es NICHT umsonst auf den neusten Servern am Schlimmsten mit dem Ton ist. Denn das kann kein zufall sein, das ausgerechnet auf neuen Realms der Ton so schlecht ist.


----------



## Zwigg (20. Januar 2010)

Spellman schrieb:


> *
> **
> ....Ich warte auf Gegenargumente... ^^*




Es ist zu zeitintensiv für die vielzahl von Spielern und vorallem für TWINKS nicht geeignet. 
Ansonsten haben wir jetzt auch schon mit den HM einen anspruchvollen Content


----------



## EisblockError (20. Januar 2010)

die einfachste lösung für alle Probleme ist so simpel:

Accountgebundene Epics bzw Tokens für lv 80(85)

Das wird es aber nciht geben das ich denke Blizzard benutz dieses "Bring the player not the skill" um WoW einfacher zu machen und nicht zu verbesern


----------



## Spellman (20. Januar 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> Es ist zu zeitintensiv für die vielzahl von Spielern und vorallem für TWINKS nicht geeignet.
> Ansonsten haben wir jetzt auch schon mit den HM einen anspruchvollen Content




*Weiterhin wäre ich wieder für die Einführung von Prequest, die einen durch die Inis führen (müssen ja keine Gearchecker wie Kelle oder Vashj dabei sein ^^).... und dies könnte man ja "accountgebunden" machen, ergo fällt auch das Argument weg, twinken würde dadurch wieder massiv erschwert.*

---> Mainchar macht die Prequests und die nachfolgenden Twinks haben automatisch Zugang.

HMs sind kein Content... obwohl, der ICC HM ist atm ganz toll... der ist so schwer, den schafft keiner ^^
Und was wäre zu zeitintensiv? Wo steht das ich 20h-Raids haben möchte? Und wenn du gar keine Zeit investieren möchtest, ist WoW deutlich das falsche Spiel!!!
Für die Vielspieler ist von Anfang an alles möglich (sofern der Skill reicht) und für die Wenigspieler wird die Schwierigkeit mit der Zeit so geändert, das pro Contentpatch immer wieder neue Inis nachgeschoben werden, die ein bestimmter Spielertyp schaffen kann und somit beschäftigt ist.
Gleichzeitig ist gewährleistet, das ein Großteil der Spieler auch den Endcontent noch im jeweils aktuellen Addon zu Gesicht bekommt.




-Baru- schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die Implementierung von verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden? Für den gehobenen
> Schwierigkeitsgrad werden Prequests eingeführt (behinhalten NICHT das absolvieren der NormalStufe)
> Warum soll es zeitversetzt starten, wenn es nicht notwendig ist?



Verschiedener Schwierigkeitsgrad mit (annähernd) gleichen Inis und Bossen =! Content
Wieso nicht lauter verschiedene Inis mit allmälig sinkendem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Bei deiner Variante gibt es 3x das selbe zu sehen (wie in D2).
Bei meiner gäbe es deutlich mehr Abwechslung und für alle die Chance, alles zu erleben.
Und es startet auch nichts zeitversetzt, sondern so wie immer kommen Content-Patches und dabei wird der "alte" Content vereinfacht.

Und deine vorhergehenden Argumentationen, da dahin führen, das man es sich selbst künstlich erschwert (z.B. mach die Ini ddoch gleich auf HM und nich auf normal, geh doch systematisch durch alle Inis, auf wenn du bei dem derzeitigen System alle Raids incl. Ulduar auslassen kannst, Raidleiter sollen CC verlangen, obwohl nicht nötig, um den Skill zu testen...) ... ähm.. no comment.


----------



## Omidas (20. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die Implementierung von verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden? Für den gehobenen
> Schwierigkeitsgrad werden Prequests eingeführt (behinhalten NICHT das absolvieren der NormalStufe)
> Warum soll es zeitversetzt starten, wenn es nicht notwendig ist?



Das HMs eben so wie sie im Moment sind mist sind.

Haben wir schon oft gehabt, das ein Hauptgrund der Zwang des Normalmodes ist.
Wenn man jetzt sagen wir Hardmodeloot für die nächsten HMs in der folgenden ini brüäuchte. und der Loot des Normalmodes so gut wäre wie der Loot aus den HMs der Vorgängerinstanz (So können späteinsteiger/Twinker sich leicht für den HM ausrüsten) hätten wir Diskusion gar nicht. Erst dadurch das man sich den Appetit auf den HM im Normalmode gewaltig verdirbt kommen solche Diskusionen.
Als andere Alternative haben viel (ich auch) schön öfters einen Zeitversetzen Progress von "Casuals" und "Pros" verlangt. und man darf ja die Hoffnung haben, das Blizzard genau das umsetzen wird. Den genau das ist ICC im Moment. Wie ich hier lesen durfte, sind ja einige Bosse nicht PuG bar.
Applaus wunderbar gratz jubel.
Aber hey man jeder will den Content sehen. Dann warte auf die schon angekündigte Hilfe der Raidbuffs!

Wenn sie das richtig umsetzen kann man sich mit diesem System auch als Mittelklassespieler versöhnen.Bosse auf BC Niveau mit einem recht zeinahen, optionalen!!! Nerf durch die Buffs auf WotLK Version. Und dann paar Hardmodes für die Sunwellfraktion. Genau das was ich schon lange wünsche.


----------



## AmigaLink (20. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!


Der Vergleich Hinkt ganz Extrem!
Es kann sich zwar jeder -der genug Geld zusammen bekommt- einen Ferrari kaufen. Aber nur weil man den Wagen besitzt bedeutet das noch lange nicht das man auch in der Lage ist die Karre am Limit zu Fahren!!! 



> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!


Dem Stimme ich voll und ganz zu!
Übrigens ist es jetzt schon so, nur die meisten Erkennen es nicht. Den Casual Spieler möchte ich sehen, der *jetzt schon* mit der bestmöglichen Ausrüstung rum läuft!
Das schaffen nämlich nur die Pro-Gamer die in einer entsprechend guten Gilde sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ändert aber nicht daran daß das derzeitige Konzept für den Popo ist!
Zwischen Pro- und Cacual-Spielern muss wieder eine klarer erkennbare Grenze liegen, denn die derzeitige Vermischung ist schuld an den Streitereien.
Das Markensystem ist schön und gut. Aber zu BC-Zeiten war es irgendwie besser. Man konnte über Marken an Sachen ran kommen die auf BT-Niveau waren. Aber wirkliches Highend Equipment bekam man nur wenn man Sunwell gegangen ist, was wiederum für viele erst nach diversen Nervs möglich wurde.


----------



## Xorle (20. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Du verstehst es wirklich nicht, und das ist jetzt nicht nur ein Spruch. ICH WILL NICHTS HABEN, zumindest auf keinen Fall geschenkt ! Und welche Schlüse ich daraus ziehe oder bereits gezogen habe ist meine Sache.
> 
> Und das Problem hierbei ist auch weniger mein Mangel an Argumenten, sonder schlciht die Tatsache das du es nicht verstehst worums mir geht. Baru hats begriffen, du leider nicht
> 
> ...



Wenn DU nichts "geschenkt" haben willst, dann nimm das "Geschenk" doch nicht an! NIEMAND außer DU SELBER hindert DICH daran den "klassischen" Instanzenweg zu wählen und sich "hochzuarbeiten"...was und wie andere ans Ziel kommen, SOLLTE dir eigentlich am verlängerten Rücken vorbeigehen.

@Braamsery (oder so ähnlich)
Oh, ok, dein Kumpel hat mal eine Gruppe gesucht und keine gefunden. Klar, dauert es für manche "ältere" Raidinstanzen länger, aber früher oder später findet man für jede Instanz eine Gruppe...und da gibt es noch diese komische Institution...wie hieß sie nochmal...ach ja...GILDE! Dort sind im Regelfall Gleichgesinnte versammelt, die als GEMEINSCHAFT auch gerne etwas miteinander unternehmen...oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? 

Und du selber hast doch recht gut aufgezeigt in deinen Schritten, das es immer noch einen "Abstand" zwischen "Pros" (100) und "Casuals" (davor...) gibt...der ist halt (wie schon oft gesagt) kleiner geworden, aber immer noch vorhanden. Reicht das nicht? Muss es in einem SPIEL unbedingt einen elitären Ckub geben, zu dem nur bestimmte Spieler Zutritt haben. Verdammter Egoismus...


----------



## Shrukan (20. Januar 2010)

Genau wegen diesem Grund habe ich mit WoW aufgehört.
Casuals und Progress - Raider stehen viel zu nah beieinander.

Es frustriert doch zu sehen, wie wenig spielende Menschen das selbe erreichen wie
einer der stundenlang raidet. Klar ist schön und gut, dass Blizzard will, dass jeder
der sich WoW kauft auch alles sehen kann, aber man hätte bedenken sollen,
dass viele Menschen mit verschiedenen Zielen an das Spiel gegangen sind und das
nun seit einiger Zeit nur für Konflikte sorgt.

Ich habe nie den kompletten Content gesehen! Warum? Weil ich nicht
die nötige Zeit investiert habe!
Zur Classic-Zeit habe ich AQ 40 nie komplett gesehen, geschweige denn das alte Naxx.
Zu BC war Sunwell für mich eine Traumwelt, BT schon eher mein Bereich.
Mit dem momentanen Addon bin ich mit meinem Raid quasi durch die Instanzen gerast.

Ich habe mich nie aufgeregt wenn ich zu Classic/BC etwas nicht gesehen habe,
weil ich es mir einfach nicht verdient habe. Dafür hätte ich wesentlich früher anfangen 
müssen oder länger am Pc sitzen müssen.
Inzwischen kann doch jeder den Anspruch erheben den gesamten Content zu sehen.
Ich sehe mich als Progress-Raider und musste mit ansehen wie viele viele Raids die selben
Bosse umhauen wie wir, als wären das Hogger im Wald von Elwyn.
Schön dass es dann die Hardmodes gibt, aber der Reiz ist daran eigentlich immer nur gewesen:
Achievements oder Items. Einen persönlichen Erfolg konnte man das nie nennen.
HEY! WIR HABEN HOGGER IM HARDMODE BESIEGT! 
Toll dann blinkt da etwas... aber was hat man davon? Millionen andere haben auch
Hogger besiegt.

Jetzt kommen noch diese Content-Blocks.
Damit es vielleicht jeder schafft alles zu sehen?
Damit Blizzard Zeit schinden kann für den neuen Content?

Man weiß es nicht! Jedenfalls bin ich heilfroh dass ich dieses Spiel nicht mehr spiele.
Alleine wenn ich sehe dass "botten" irgendwie zur Normalität wird.
Ich kenne ingesamt 5 Menschen die richtig WoW spielen und 3 von denen "botten".
Muss ein echt tolles Spiel sein wenn man zu solchen Mitteln greift.

Wie dem auch sei. Ich hoffe dass sich die Wut über Blizzard sich langsam mal
auf die Abonnentenzahlen ausdrückt.


----------



## Enyalios (21. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Wenn DU nichts "geschenkt" haben willst, dann nimm das "Geschenk" doch nicht an! NIEMAND außer DU SELBER hindert DICH daran den "klassischen" Instanzenweg zu wählen und sich "hochzuarbeiten"...was und wie andere ans Ziel kommen, SOLLTE dir eigentlich am verlängerten Rücken vorbeigehen.



Ich soll also nachdem ich 3,5 Jahre täglich mit dem Fahrrad 30km zur Arbeit gefahren bin jetzt weiterhin mit dem Fahrrad fahren, obwohl die neue Autobahn direkt daneben eröffnet wurde...soso. Klingt verlockend.


----------



## Rainaar (21. Januar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Aja ?
> .....................
> ................................ gezwungen das zu spielen ?



Echt nett. 
Beim durchlesen Deines Posts spürt man richtig die aufsteigende Panik ich könnte recht haben.

Man sieht förmlich wie die Traumblasen in denen 8 leichtbekleidete Blutelfenmädels vor Dir am Brunnen von Dala knieen und dein "Gear" bewundern zerplatzen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (21. Januar 2010)

Konzeler schrieb:


> Jaja Das ewige Geflame um den Content...Blizz Sollte ruhig meiner meinung nach den Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder so machen wie in OLD Wow.Mit MC und co wo mann wochen getryt hat für ein Boss..da konnte mann noch gut sehen wer Pro is und wer nicht ..Oder Besser Gesagt wer zeit hat und wer nicht.Das sind halt die Pro Gamer mit ihren t2 oder sogar T3 durch die Gegend Gelaufen..und die Gimps? Die haste an ihren Blau Epischen PvP Gear Erkannt...Alle heulen rum Wir wollen den Vollen Content Sehen aber Nix dafür Tuhen...War war Damals mit Naxx...nur ne HAnd Voll Leute hatte die ini Gesehen..und das Mehr als nur den Anfangs Trash...Und Gabs nen Aufstand in Foren weil keiner Reinkommt..Nein..eben nicht...Blizz hat mit BC Angefangen das Spiel zu Versauen...Mann kommt ins Start Gebiet und was is..Son Oller Eber Lässt ne Grüne Gegenstand Droppen und schon kannste Dein Wochen Lang Erfarmtes T2 Ablegen..und warum ...Nur damit die "Casuals" Es nicht zu schwer zu anfang haben...Das ging immer so weiter ..Sunwell Boss Nerv ohne ende weil leute rumheulten die Bosse seien zu Schwer und so weiter...Die Faden zieht sich bis Wotlk durch...und nun?Alle heulen Rum die Wollen Arthi Legen und keiner will was dafür Tuhen..Hört doch mal auf Zu heulen nur weil ihr 4-5 mal am Boss Wiped..Damals sind wir Monate Gewiped an ein Boss..Stop das Geheul und Lernt Endlich Spielen..



Und DU sprichst von Gimps? Legendär!


----------



## Rainaar (21. Januar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> ................Mir geht es darum, dass jedem Spieler in angemessenem Rahmen die Möglichkeit gegeben wird das Spiel bis zum Endgame-Content zu spielen.
> ..........................Die VErhältnismäßigkeit sollte immer gewahrt sein.



Kann man so unterschreiben.
Das Problem ist nur, das meist so gedacht wird :



> Ist es nicht seltsam wie wir das so bemessen? "_Alles unterhalb meines Equip und Erfahrungsstands sind lowbobs, alles darüber 24/7 Hartz4 opfer !!!11elf!_"



Demnach auch die Zeit die man für angemessen hält. Ich denke das der von Dir beschriebene Rahmen sehr gut passt und das der Hersteller dies nicht völlig anders sieht.


----------



## Quintusrex (21. Januar 2010)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Es frustriert doch zu sehen, wie wenig spielende Menschen das selbe erreichen wie
> einer der stundenlang raidet.



naund, soll Blizz vielleicht Naxx und Ulduar zu machen, nur weil du die Raids geschafft hast? 



> Inzwischen kann doch jeder den Anspruch erheben den gesamten Content zu sehen.
> Ich sehe mich als Progress-Raider und musste mit ansehen wie viele viele Raids die selben
> Bosse umhauen wie wir, als wären das Hogger im Wald von Elwyn.



Raid Inis für 5% der Spieler zu bauen, wäre wirtschaftlicher Unsinn und bis jetzt war es In WotLK immer so, das die meisten Randomraids immer noch ein paar Wochen hinter den Pros waren



> Schön dass es dann die Hardmodes gibt, aber der Reiz ist daran eigentlich immer nur gewesen:
> Achievements oder *Items*. Einen persönlichen Erfolg konnte man das nie nennen.



Um mal beim vielgenannten Beispiel T9 zu bleiben. ich hab 3 T9 Teile an (Itemlevel245). Der Fachmann sieht, dass ich zumindest PdK25 mehrmals gemacht haben muss, weil es unwahrscheinlich ist 3 Torkens auf einmal zu bekommen. Es gibt also noch genug Unterscheidungen, nur fallen die beim Posen halt nicht gleich auf. Wobei ich eigendlich dachte Progressraidern ginge es um die Firstkills, nicht um's Posen



> Jetzt kommen noch diese Content-Blocks.
> Damit es vielleicht jeder schafft alles zu sehen?
> Damit Blizzard Zeit schinden kann für den neuen Content?



Du hast noch was vergessen, im neuen Flügel hast du nur 10 Versuche, aber da ja WoW eh viel zu leicht ist, wird ja jeder Raid die Bosse im first Try legen



> Man weiß es nicht! Jedenfalls bin ich heilfroh dass ich dieses Spiel nicht mehr spiele.
> Alleine wenn ich sehe dass "botten" irgendwie zur Normalität wird.
> Ich kenne ingesamt 5 Menschen die richtig WoW spielen und 3 von denen "botten".
> *Muss ein echt tolles Spiel sein wenn man zu solchen Mitteln greift.*



Falsch, das müssen "imba" Spieler sein, die zu solchen Mitteln greifen. Ich behaupte mal frech, die meisten "Pros" schaffen es auch ohne zu bescheissen.


----------



## Orgoron (21. Januar 2010)

Um mal noch beim Equip zu bleiben;

wenn ich den Charakterbildschirm einen Spielers öffne sage ich euch in 30 Sekunden ob das ein Gimp ein interessierter Amateur oder ein Hardcoreraider ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (21. Januar 2010)

Ach ja, dieses ewige "ich find mist das alle die Bosse umhauen die ich auch umhaue" oder "es macht mir keinen Spaß weil alles es viel zu leicht geht"

Da kann man echt nur tschüss ihr alle sagen, denn euch scheint es wirklich keinen Spaß mehr zu machen. Diejenigen die die oben genannten Sätze propagieren schreinen auch meist "früher war alles besser". Epic fail.., früher hattet ihr nur noch Spaß am Spiel, der jetzt durch viel zu lange monotonie vergangen ist!
Macht lieber mal Pause und heult nicht rum!


----------



## Thau (21. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Nochmal: Alle die zahlen, haben die gleichen Rechte. Das bedeutet auch, das das NICHT das Recht beinhaltet eine derart leichte Raidinstanz zu implementieren, welche jeder Horst mit verbundenen Augen und Arme auf dem Rücken gebunden problemlos bewältigt...es beinhaltet aber eben auch NICHT, das der Endcontent eine Herausforderung darstellt. Das bestätigst du ja gerade selber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das meine ich auch!
Viele glauben sie haben das Recht auf harten bzw leichten Content!
So wie es Blizz sich denkt wirds gemacht! Ende!


----------



## ofnadown (21. Januar 2010)

was ihr euch alle nur einen kopf macht. wenn in cata alles schwerer wird, brüllen doch 90 % der spieler laut, boah wotlk will ich wieder haben, weils da so schöne leicht war. was juckt es denn blizzard,wenn ihr in foren rumheult alles ist scheiße, sieht alles gleich aus usw. das juckt den genau so als wenn in china ein sack reis umfällt. die lutschen wow noch mal so richtig aus. und gut ist es. nehmt es so wie es ist und freut euch auf cata und dann seht ihr o es besser oder schlechter wird. weil bc und classic zeiten sind nun mal definitiv vorbei. so das mußte jetzt mal sein.


----------



## -Baru- (21. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich soll also nachdem ich 3,5 Jahre täglich mit dem Fahrrad 30km zur Arbeit gefahren bin jetzt weiterhin mit dem Fahrrad fahren, obwohl die neue Autobahn direkt daneben eröffnet wurde...soso. Klingt verlockend.



Ja. Wenn Du früher die 3,5km gerne gefahren bist, weil sie Dich herausgefordert haben (Steigung drch Berg o.ä.),
dann wirst Du doch jetzt auch noch Fahrradfahren, auch wenn es eine Autobahn gibt. Lässt Du dich so leicht demotivieren, nur weil es einen einfacheren Weg gibt?


----------



## -Baru- (21. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wenn sie das richtig umsetzen kann man sich mit diesem System auch als Mittelklassespieler versöhnen.Bosse auf BC Niveau mit einem recht zeinahen, optionalen!!! Nerf durch die Buffs auf WotLK Version. Und dann paar Hardmodes für die Sunwellfraktion. Genau das was ich schon lange wünsche.



Ich weiß, das Thema hatten wir beide schonmal diskutiert und ich fand Deine Ansicht gut.


----------



## Enyalios (21. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ja verdammt! Mensch, ist es sooo schwer das zu verstehen? Wenn Du früher die 3,5km gerne gefahren bist, weil sie Dich herausgefordert haben (Steigung drch Berg o.ä.),
> dann wirst Du doch jetzt auch noch Fahrradfahren, auch wenn es eine Autobahn gibt. Lässt Du dich so leicht demotivieren, nur weil es einen einfacheren Weg gibt?



30 km ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte 30km zur Verdeutlichung gewählt, weil man eben keine 30km nur so zum Spaß an der Freude fährt.

Sehe das ähnlich wie Braamsery, ein Stufensystem wie es eigentlich bis zum Lootking schon immer war würde ich persönlich als das Beste erachten. Mir egal wenn ich nicht auf der obersten Treppe stehe, aber mein Ziel wäre es. Und ein Ziel zu haben kann doch nichts Falsches sein...

Und ein Ziel ist es nicht für mich nach 98% des Contents der gecleared ist auch noch unbedingt die letzten 2% zu sehen, wenn man 80% davon übersprungen hat oder überspringen kann. Wenn ich bei 0% anfange und bei 60% stehe ist der Weg für mich klar.

Hätte auch kein Bock bei DA:Origins ins Spiel einzusteigen nachdem man alle Verbündeten schon im Lager hat...nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## -Baru- (21. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> 30 km !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh verguckt. 3,5 Jahre und 30km ^^

Ok dann gehen da unsere Ansichten von Motivation zu weit auseinander.


----------



## Schorsche2407 (21. Januar 2010)

Eure Probleme möchte ich haben....

Ich selber spiele derzeit bei der besten Gilde unseres Servers. An Items zu kommen ist ja nicht sonderlich schwer, das ist richtig.
Man muss nur bissl hartzen alle heros 3 Tage lang durchmachen, einmal 20k Gold aufn Tisch legen und sich dur PDOK 10er ziehen lassen und die Trophies mitnehmen. Schon steht man quasi mit ziemlich dickem Gear da, das locker für ICC reicht.
Dann macht man als Casual einmal daily hero = 2 Frostmarken, einmal Raidweekly = 5 Frostmarken, und ICC25/10 bis Saurfang sollte auch noch jede rand00mgruppe schaffen = 8 Marken

14+5+8+8= 35

d.h. nach 2 Wochen hat man seine rstes T10 in der Tasche

Und was machen leider die meisten damit? Richtig, in Dalaran hinstellen, im /2 rumposen was der und der überhaupt will, weil er eh kein Gear hat! Oder man sucht für die Raidweekly (Noth der Seuchenfürst) Leute ab einem Gearscore (mittlerweile einer meiner Lieblingsbegriffe) ab 5000!!!!!

Sry, da hört der Spass auf... Naxx schafft man als Caster mit T6 und/oder T5 Gear locker!
Und dann schaut man den an der die Forderungen gestellt hat, und siehe da ein Schurke mit einem Gearscore von 5400 und man denkt sich naja, ned schlecht der taugt was...
Dann stirbt Noth und während man schaut ob man alles richtig gemacht hat (man verbessert sich immer und ständig wo es gerade geht) und wirft einen Blick ins Recount, und sieht diesen "TOP SCHURKEN" mit 4,5k DPS

0o0o0o0o0o0o0kay denk ich mir.... erinnere mich an meinen T7 Schurkentwink mit einem Gearscore um die 3k und macht aber 5k DPS....

Und da failt das ganze System für mich....
Wir schaffen pdok10 mit unseren blauen Gammeltwinks meistens mit 50 Tries left, einfach weil ich denke wir können die Klasse spielen. wir stehen aber nicht in Dalaran und legen die dicken Eier aufn Tisch.

Klar das Belohnungssystem vom Classic war schon schlecht! Das von BC war durchaus sehr annehmbar!
Und warum soll ein Casual nicht fähig sein auch mit wenig Zeit nach ICC zu kommen??

Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde Stammraider die NUR zu Raids da sind, und die dauern 4 Std und das 2x momentan in der Woche

Und wir haben den Content trotzdem clear...

Man muss nicht hartzen um gut zu sein, man muss einfach nur wissen in welcher Reihenfolge man seine Fähigkeiten drückt!


----------



## EisblockError (21. Januar 2010)

Schorsche2407 schrieb:


> Eure Probleme möchte ich haben....
> 
> Ich selber spiele derzeit bei der besten Gilde unseres Servers. An Items zu kommen ist ja nicht sonderlich schwer, das ist richtig.
> Man muss nur bissl hartzen alle heros 3 Tage lang durchmachen, einmal 20k Gold aufn Tisch legen und sich dur PDOK 10er ziehen lassen und die Trophies mitnehmen. Schon steht man quasi mit ziemlich dickem Gear da, das locker für ICC reicht.
> ...



Das einzige Problem dabei ist, dass Leute die soviel spielen keine Casuals mehr sind =)



Schorsche2407 schrieb:


> Sry, da hört der Spass auf... Naxx schafft man als Caster mit T6 und/oder T5 Gear locker!



Du meinst T7/T8 oder?


Schorsche2407 schrieb:


> Wir schaffen pdok10 mit unseren blauen Gammeltwinks meistens mit 50 Tries left, einfach weil ich denke wir können die Klasse spielen. wir stehen aber nicht in Dalaran und legen die dicken Eier aufn Tisch.
> 
> Klar das Belohnungssystem vom Classic war schon schlecht! Das von BC war durchaus sehr annehmbar!
> Und warum soll ein Casual nicht fähig sein auch mit wenig Zeit nach ICC zu kommen??
> ...




Das mit dem blauen Equip glaub ich nicht, Schaden ist schon entscheident


----------



## Super PePe (21. Januar 2010)

ne er meint t6 oder grünes nordendzeug ... probiere es aus, macht tierisch spass


----------



## Genomchen (21. Januar 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen, mein erstes Mal 25er Naxxclear mit meiner Hexe war auch in T6+Archi+Illi Dropps. Und ich hab ne 2.3k dps bei 1.5k Spellpower gefahren damals. Ja, da gucken manche^^


----------



## Lari (21. Januar 2010)

Blaue Gammeltwinks in PdoK 50 Tries left ist Humbug, aber ich glaub das muss ich niemandem erklären. Denn da fehlt einfach der Schaden, den man aus dem Equip holt. Da bringt einem Skill nichts, wenn man die DPS Anforderung nicht packt.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, mein erstes Mal 25er Naxxclear mit meiner Hexe war auch in T6+Archi+Illi Dropps. Und ich hab ne 2.3k dps bei 1.5k Spellpower gefahren damals. Ja, da gucken manche^^



naja nicht schwer, ich hab da mit teilweise blauem wotlk equip auch 4,4k gemacht
naja ein paar epics waren dabei, bin halt halt nicht so arrogant direkt mit lv 80 zu raiden


----------



## Schmiddel (21. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema Content sehen.... Gehe mit Level 80 mit Pdk/ICC Equip nach Sunwell, und wipe fröhlich bei Teufelsruch, weil die Hälfte der Leute mit ihren Highend-Equip zu dämlich sind, richtig zu laufen und seinem Atem aus dem Weg zu gehen. Black Temple ist ein Witz, das packt jeder. Aber bei dem dritten Boss Sunwell trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Da komm erstmal bis zum Schluss.


----------



## Braamséry (21. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> @Braamsery (oder so ähnlich)
> Oh, ok, dein Kumpel hat mal eine Gruppe gesucht und keine gefunden. Klar, dauert es für manche "ältere" Raidinstanzen länger, aber früher oder später findet man für jede Instanz eine Gruppe...und da gibt es noch diese komische Institution...wie hieß sie nochmal...ach ja...GILDE! Dort sind im Regelfall Gleichgesinnte versammelt, die als GEMEINSCHAFT auch gerne etwas miteinander unternehmen...oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Versuch mal in der heutigen zeit aus einer Gilde auch nur 10Leute für Naxx zu begeistern. Das kann man vergessen weil die meisten lieber PDK gehen würden.

Wenn Blizz die Rnd Raids abschafft gibt es das nweniger, weil alle den Content von vorne bis hinten spielen müssten und dadurch jede Instanz besucht wäre.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem dabei ist, dass Leute die soviel spielen keine Casuals mehr sind =)



Wenn du, was unwarscheinlich ist, die Lust hast, such dir mal 20 Spieler aus mittelgroßen oder kleineren Gilden. Beobachte diese 1Woche lang wie lange sie spielen. Dann frage sie ob sie sich als Casuals sehen. Die meisten sagen ja, obwohl sie so viel spielen wie die meisten aus größeren Gilden.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Du meinst T7/T8 oder?
> 
> Das mit dem blauen Equip glaub ich nicht, Schaden ist schon entscheident



Das passiert wenn man jedem ermöglicht bestes gear zu besitzen. Er denkt zwar, aber er weiß es nicht. Wie sollte man deiner Meinung nach bitte Naxxramas zu Anfang 70er Zeiten gelegt haben? Stell dir mal folgende Situation vor:
Eine Gilde geht zum ersten mal Naxxramas, kur nachdem das Add-On draußen ist. Jetzt ist sie NATÜRLICH T7 und T8 equipped, weil das noch gar nicht geht.

GZ zum unlogischen denken.



Super schrieb:


> ne er meint t6 oder grünes nordendzeug ... probiere es aus, macht tierisch spass



Macht Spaß, wenn man Leute hat, die ihre Klasse zu spielen verstehen. Sonst aber auch nicht^^


----------



## EisblockError (21. Januar 2010)

> Das passiert wenn man jedem ermöglicht bestes gear zu besitzen. Er denkt zwar, aber er weiß es nicht. Wie sollte man deiner Meinung nach bitte Naxxramas zu Anfang 70er Zeiten gelegt haben? Stell dir mal folgende Situation vor:
> Eine Gilde geht zum ersten mal Naxxramas, kur nachdem das Add-On draußen ist. Jetzt ist sie NATÜRLICH T7 und T8 equipped, weil das noch gar nicht geht.
> 
> GZ zum unlogischen denken.



Lieber unlogisch denken als garnicht denken so wie du.

Das meinte ich überhauptnicht, normal geht man heros bevor man naxx geht, deswegen hab ich gedacht er hat sich verschrieben...


----------



## Orgoron (21. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Versuch mal in der heutigen zeit aus einer Gilde auch nur 10Leute für Naxx zu begeistern. Das kann man vergessen weil die meisten lieber PDK gehen würden.
> 
> Wenn Blizz die Rnd Raids abschafft gibt es das nweniger, weil alle den Content von vorne bis hinten spielen müssten und dadurch jede Instanz besucht wäre.




Mit dem Satz hast du es doch sogar selber erkannt wenn die Leute lieber PDK gehen möchten dann solln sie doch PDK gehen meine Güte es ist doch nur ein Spiel ^^


----------



## Raisershell (21. Januar 2010)

ok dann mal andersrum wenns so net verstanden wie bisher versucht

was wäre wenn es statt so leicht mehr ähnlich bc gewordern wäre mit wotlk?
klar die mimimi zu schwerfraktion gäbe es noch und dann?
wenn blizz net drauf reagiert hätte wären die dann alle gegangen?  ich denke ganz sicher nicht!
jetzt wo paar sagen das kanns doch net sein für null anstrengung alles zu bekommen nimmt jeden spass am spiel is doich mehr als verständlich
mit welcher motivation geh ich denn an ein spiel ran?  richtig, spass und was macht spass? wenn ma sich versuchen kann was zu erreichen find ich
und das fehlt in wow ab wotlk eben


----------



## Braamséry (21. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Mit dem Satz hast du es doch sogar selber erkannt wenn die Leute lieber PDK gehen möchten dann solln sie doch PDK gehen meine Güte es ist doch nur ein Spiel ^^



Es sollte aber nicht der Sinn sein, dass ein Content praktisch ausstirbt. Wenn das der Sinn ist, naja, fail würd ich sagen. Etwas einführen um es nutzlos zu machen...


----------



## Enyalios (21. Januar 2010)

Komisch das in Classic MC bis zum Schluss besucht wurde, in BC Karazhan bis zum Schluss nur beim Lootking ist der einstiegscontent für die fische.

Warum nur ?


----------



## Xorle (21. Januar 2010)

Der "alte" Content stirbt doch nur dann aus, wenn keiner mehr hingeht. Wer die Instanzen der Reihe nach abarbeiten will, der kann das doch auch tun. Wer nur wegen einer möglichen Abkürzung (Marken) diese auslässt, verweigert sich damit aus eigener Entscheidung dem "alten" Weg. Wer in einer Gilde ist, die Instanzen nur nach Loot aussucht, obwohl es auch Wünsche nach "alten Raids" gibt, ist schlicht und ergreifend in der falschen Gilde (gibt für mich eine klare Unterscheidung zwichen Raidgilde, meist eine Zweckgemeinschaft um möglichst erfolgreich zu sein, und einer "normalen" Gilde, deren Schwerpunkt auf das Miteinander nicht auf Erfolg und Loot liegt.)
Vielleicht wäre es so, daß wenn es in Wotlk ähnlich geblieben wäre wie in Classic oder BC, dass nicht die "Proraider" rumheulen, sondern die wie auch immer gearteten Casuals. Tja, auf Grund der Spielmechanik ist es aber nunmal andersherum. Es wird nie allen 100% gefallen können, dafür sind die Spielvorstellungen zu unterschiedlich. 
Egoismus ist das Gift jeder Gemeinschaft...mer muss och jönne könne...


----------



## Nicorobbin (22. Januar 2010)

Du vermisst die alten naxxramas Zeiten in denen du auf deinem Server einer der Topraider warst und dich alle bewundert haben, das ist jetzt nicht mehr so.
Dir fehlt die aufmerksamkeit, das willst du wiederhaben.


----------



## Braamséry (22. Januar 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Du vermisst die alten naxxramas Zeiten in denen du auf deinem Server einer der Topraider warst und dich alle bewundert haben, das ist jetzt nicht mehr so.
> Dir fehlt die aufmerksamkeit, das willst du wiederhaben.



Wieso denken das gleich die Meisten, wenn jmd sowas schreibt?

Es heißt, in meinen Augen, einfach, dass er das System aus BC/Classic besser fand. Damals musste man eben ne Gilde haben um weiter zu kommen, natürlich ohne den Spaß zu verlieren, und noch ein bischchen Skill und Ahnung haben um nicht nach 10sec zu sterben. 
Aber soooo viel war nicht gefordert wie immer behauptet wird. nur leider für den Großteil der Comm, wie es scheint, eindeutig zu viel. Und wem das zu viel war....


----------



## Chillers (22. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wieso denken das gleich die Meisten, wenn jmd sowas schreibt?
> 
> Es heißt, in meinen Augen, einfach, dass er das System aus BC/Classic besser fand. Damals musste man eben ne Gilde haben um weiter zu kommen, natürlich ohne den Spaß zu verlieren, und noch ein bischchen Skill und Ahnung haben um nicht nach 10sec zu sterben.
> Aber soooo viel war nicht gefordert wie immer behauptet wird. nur leider für den Großteil der Comm, wie es scheint, eindeutig zu viel. Und wem das zu viel war....



Du wirst langsam die Frau, die mit dem Nudelholz wartet, Braamy.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (22. Januar 2010)

irgendwie hab ich nicht den eindruck das topraider früher selten waren.............


----------



## Nania (22. Januar 2010)

Ohne mir alle 23 Seiten durchgelesen zu haben: 

JA. 
Jeder sollte die Möglichkeit haben, den Content zu sehen. Denn egal, wie viel Spielzeit wir in WoW investieren, wir zahlen alle das Gleiche. Schön brav unsere 13 Euro im Monat. 
Wieso sollte da nicht jeder die Möglichkeit haben, alles vom Content zu sehen, ohne dafür sehr viel Zeit opfern zu müssen. 
Eine Heroic Instanz ist schnell gemacht und man hat auch mittlerweile die Möglichkeit, Gruppen zu finden.
Dies ermöglicht auch Gelegenheitsspielern oder Späteinsteigern, schnell gutes Equip zu sammeln, um damit dann auch mal Ulduar, PDK oder ICC von innen zu sehen - welche ich aus Ermangelung von Zeit übrigens immer noch nicht gesehen habe (nur Ulduar die ersten Bosse). 
Da aber auch keiner jemanden mitnimmt, der keine Erfahrung hat, bzw. in Ulduar kein Equip aus PDK usw. hat man als Neueinsteiger quasi gar keine Chance hoch zu kommen - wenn Blizzard nicht die Möglichkeit über Marken geschaffen hätte. 


Wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind, wer hatte den in BC nach dem 10x Mal Schlangenschrein wirklich noch Lust, die Instanz noch einmal zu sehen? Wer ging dann mit Neueinsteigern mit, wenn nicht Leute aus der Gilde? Wie schwer ist es gewesen, einen Tank zu finden? 
Mit den Marken hat Blizzard in meinen Augen eine faire Möglichkeit geschaffen, auch Gelegenheitsspielern das gleiche Spiel zu ermöglichen. Denn schließlich geht es darum. Um das Spiel. 
Wenn ich etwas erreichen will, womit ich angeben kann, dann such ich mir etwas anderes, aber nicht ein Spiel, das Millionen spielen um dann zu meckern, wenn man allen versucht, die gleiche Chance zu geben. 
Auch für Leute, die zwar in BC sehr aktiv gespielt haben, aufgrund von RL Gründen aber zwischen BC und WotLK nicht mehr so viel Zeit hatten, bieten Marken doch eine gute Chance, wieder ins aktive Spielgeschehen einzusteigen und das ohne sich wieder ewig durch die unteren Instanzen zu kämpfen und überhaupt ewig darauf zu warten, dass man eine Gruppe findet (also ohne zwei Stunden Wartezeit einkalkulieren zu müssen). 

Zudem biete WoW gerade mit WotLK wie ich finde eine wunderbare Geschichte, bei der ich furchbar gespannt bin, wie es ausgeht. Ich will wissen, was mit Arthas geschieht (UND NEIN, ICH WILL ES NICHT GESPOILERT HABEN), ich will es auch einmal erleben können. Denn schließlich sind wir alle "Helden" im Spiel. 
Wer nur darauf bedacht ist, möglichst schnell die "geilsten" "coolsten" und "imbasten"(ich hasse dieses Wort" Item bekommen will, der hat für mich weder ein Auge für die Geschichte, noch für das letzte bisschen Rollenspiel was in WoW vorhanden ist, verloren. Hier vor allem das Wort "SPIEL", scheint in meinen Augen bei vielen nicht mehr zu zählen, sondern nur noch die Zahlen im Recount. 
Was soll das denn?


----------



## Lindhberg (22. Januar 2010)

@nania............... du hättest es garnicht schreiben müssen^^ man merkt am ersten satz das du die beiträge nicht gelesen hast ^^


----------



## Nania (22. Januar 2010)

Ist ja nicht dramatisch. 
Ich wollt dazu nur mal meine Meinung sagen, auch wenn man die Argumente möglicherweise schon gelesen hat, man kann es manchen nicht oft genug sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (22. Januar 2010)

Wie hier alle mit dem "wir zahlen das gleiche" Argument kommen. Ach Leute das ist doch echt lächerlich. Nur weil ich meine 8-10 Stunden am Tag arbeite verdiene ich auch nicht das gleiche wie mein Chef (der meisst weniger arbeitet).

Schluss aus Punktum mit diesem unnötigen Argument.


----------



## Progamer13332 (22. Januar 2010)

ich finds mittelmäßig das alles so easy geworden is, was mich halt aufregt is, dass man twinks so schnell ausstatten kann und nur durch heros abfarmen dank des beschissenen markensystems auch gleich in der lage ist mit pdok oder direkt icc 10/25 weiter zu raiden. Also ich finds nicht gut, dass naxx ulduar maly und co außers wenns mal weekly ist, nicht mehr angegangen werden müssen, da man auf ihre epix ja verzichten kann.

Zu Anfang Wotlk wars ja echt ok mit den Marken und dropps in Naxx10er und den normalen heros (beides itemlvl 200).
Aber jetzt ist es ja so das man durch die Marken, Items vom lvl 245 bekommt und sogar das komplette t9 set mit wenig zeitaufwand.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (22. Januar 2010)

Man muss zu World of Warcraft einfach sagen das es nichtmehr das ist was es mal war.

Das Problem ist nur das man World of Warcraft nichtmehr auf Classic Niveau setzen kann, denn dann würden mehr als 50% aller Member ihre Abo´s kündigen weil es ihnen zu schwer wird.

Damals gab es stundenlanges gewipe nette Geschichte:
Erster Gildeninterner MC Raid. 21:00 Gings auf ins Portal.
Einige Eisteepackungen und Chipstüten später: "Leute ich glaube wir sollten mal aufhören. Schaut mal raus".
Ich mache das Rollo hoch und seh die Sonne aufgehen...und ich denke nur: "What the Fu....". Ja da gab es Stunden voller TS und Spaß stunden voller gewipe und Bossen. Das gibt es heute nichtmehr. HEute geht man in DIE MEISTEN inis rein, haut mal 3-4 Stunden auf en Boss ein, und ist fast fertig. am nächsten Tag noch schnell 2 Bosse in 30 Minuten gelegt wenns vielleicht Ulduar ist und das wars. Es gibt keine Prequest mehr, man is kaum 80 und läuft in jeden Raid den man will.
Es gab damals nur 2 Klassen:
Die LEute die aktiv Raiden und in T2 durch die Städte liefen, und dann merkte man: "WoW der hat Skill und steckt sein können in WoW".
Oder
Den der wenig raidet und so eben nur Mittelmäßg equipt war.
Heute stellt man 2 Leute mit T9 nebeneinander und man weiss immernoch nicht:
Ist Links ein Noob der es nur durch Heros hat
Ist Rechts ein noob der es nur durch Heros hat
Sind BEIDE Noobs die BEIDE in Heros waren.

Das Problem ist einfach nur, das man es heute keinem mehr rechtmacht.
Wird der Content einfach: "NENE BLIZZARD WILL EPIC CONTENT WTF?!" von den "Progamern"
Wird der Content schwerer: "HOCH WIE SOLL ICH DEN SEHEN WTF ZAHLE 13 EURO WIE DIE PG LOL!" Von den Casuals.
Man kann es keinem mehr recht machen. Da hilft kein Vorschlag. Der Progamer wird JEDEN Content clearen sei es für seiner angemessen oder nicht, hautpsache er hat das archievment, und wenn er dann den PG Content + Den von dir vorgeschlagenen Gecleart hat, Dann schreit er wieder nach neuem.
Damals war sich jeder Spieler klar: "Der Content ist schwer, ich muss was leisten um ihn zu sehen.". Aber wenn ich heute manche lese:
"Ja wisst ihr, ich hab mir T9 durch heros gefarmt, jo ich zahl 13 Euro, jo und ich will auchn Content sehen was die "PRogamer" sehen" Dann könnt ich heulen. Haben einige davon mal auf Classic gespielt?

Wie ich sagte, man kann Vorschlagen was man will, World of Warcraft geht weiter davon Weg was es einmal war, und sämtliche Kompromisse von Blizzard von einer der beiden Seiten zermatscht wird. Blizzard ist einmal in diese Richtung gegangen, sie können nichtmehr zurück ohne viele Kunden zu verlieren.
Ich meine seht euch einfach mal die Community an sich an. Damals bestand World of Warcraft auf:
80% Warcraft Fans
20% Computerspielfans

HEUTE jedoch:
20% warcraft Fans
40% Computerspielfans
40% Von irgendwelchen 50 Jährigen Familienvätern die einfach ne Ablenkung suchen.

Die Community ist einfach anders als damals. Wo damals World of Warcraft und Warcraft Lore Fans rumliefen (Wie ich), da laufen heute 35 Jährige rum die ZUFÄLLIG durch die Medien von WoW gehört haben UND sich mal etwas ablenkung dadurch erhoffen. Und hier kommen wir zum Punkt:
Der Arbeitstag eines durchschnittlichen 35 Jährigen:

06:00 : Frühstück
07:00 : Auf zur Arbeit
13:00 : Mittagspause
13:30 : Arbeit wieder aufnehmen
19:30 : Ab nach Hause.
20:00 : Abendessen mit der Familie
20:30 : Die Racker ins Bett
21:00: Endlich mal WOW spielen

Da bleibt nicht viel zeit für das Aktive PG und die Community hat sich verändert.
Du kannst Kompromisse bringen wie du willst, es wird niemals so sein das du die PG´s und die Casuals unter einen Hut bekommst, denn die PG´s wollen vorallem eins: MEHR.


----------



## gehix (22. Januar 2010)

So Leuts.
Vorweg, mir isset nun egal, ob ich verhöhnt, geflamed oder vor ein virtuelles Gericht gestellt werde.
Ich gebe zu, nur die ersten 2 Seiten gelesen zu haben, was meist hier auch ausreicht, da 80% danach sowieso total am Topic vorbeischleudern.

--EDIT ANFANG--
@ TE: Das ist eine Idee und Ideen sind gut (Punkt und aus)

Naja, ob alles jetzt den Content sehen dürfen, sollen oder wie auch immer. Naja. Hochschlafen eben. Tu was dafür.. Zur Zeit ist es einfacher, vielleicht wird wieder schwieriger.. Ich habe auch nicht alles gesehen, beneide aber auch keinen dafür. Gibt genug, was man im Spiel machen kann. Was Blizzard nun verändert hat, oder noch verändern wird Schlussfolgert aus dem, was zuvor gut oder schlecht lief ^^.
--EDIT ENDE--


Man muss sich generell mal die Frage stellen, was WoW zu diesem jetzigen Zeitpunk noch ist?
Ganz einfach gesagt, ein Spiel mit einer verdammt großen Community und Spieleranzahl.

Es gibt Updates, das ist so normal wie das Amen nach einer Predigt. Ob diese letztendlich gut oder schlecht sind.. Naja, relativ.
Problem?
Ganz einfach. Die Community ist so verdammt groß, dass man nicht alle besänftigen kann. 


----- Der Flame beginnt ab hier, wer nicht will, auslassen -----
Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Spiel so gut ist, wie es ist. Im Spiel jammer ich nicht, nur hier. Denn das hier ist nen Forum und da darf ich mich auskot....
90% (oder mehr) der hier geleisteten Beiträge beziehen sich im ganzen aufs Gejammer.

Warum gejammer?
Dem einen passt das nicht, der andere findet das Bockmist usw.

Das einzige was sich ändern muss, ist nicht das Spiel, sondern die Leute die es spielen und nur jammern. 

@20 mindest Post hier im Board.
Gearscore mist, das mist, man sollte hier und man sollte da.
Alle schreiben, GS ist mist und 95% der WoW Spieler ingame fordern es aber trotzdem für Random Raids. ^^
Die Leute, die nen bisschen was vom Content sehen, sind in einer Gilde und posten hier nicht. 

Sucht euch ne Gilde, baut selbst was auf und macht es besser. Das Spiel ist nur so gut, wie die Leute die es spielen.

Und nein, es liegt auch nicht am Alter. Konstruktives gibbet kaum noch. Egal um was es geht und was erfragt wird. 

Seid mal schlau, und fragt mal was "Gearscore" bedeutet als 80er im Städte Chat, wenn ihr euch traut. Auch wenn ihr des wisst, einfach mal blöd fragen. 
Dann messt ihr die Zeit, wann (falls überhaupt) ihr mal eine Freundliche Antwort bekommt.

Schlusswort: Versucht nicht das Spiel zu ändern, nehmt es so hin wie es ist. Woll ihr was gutes tun? Ändert euch selbst !

Persöhnliche Beleidigungen nehme ich nur via PM war und beantworte diese auch, bin ja ein netter Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long...


----------



## Quintusrex (22. Januar 2010)

Hmm, vielleicht sollte Blizz, das nächste Mal einfach das Markengewurstel weglassen.

1 Sorte Marken würde völlig ausreichen, bessere Items kosten mehr Marken und je höher die Raidini ist, desto mehr Marken droppen.

Nebenbei wären dann die unterern Raids auch wieder besser besucht und wenn dann die guten Spieler ab und zu nen Schlechteren mitnehmen, hätte alle was davon.


aber das wäre ja zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (22. Januar 2010)

Die sollen die Marken ganz weglassen, jeder soll sich seine Rüstung im Raid holen. Ja ich bin Casual Spieler. Man sollte auch diese vereinfachte Realmübergreifende Suche wieder rausnehmen ( ist der Tod jeder Gilde).
Grüsse


----------



## NikkiSixx (22. Januar 2010)

Man kann mir ja erzählen was man will, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß irgendjemand wirklich die Zeiten wieder haben möchte an denen man 4 wochen an nem Boss rumgedocktert hat, nicht einmal die Progamer!!!! Es geht doch nicht, zumindest meiner Ansicht nach, darum, daß die Bosse zu einfach sind, sondern daß die, naja ich nenn se jetzt
mal gimbs, durch daß markensystem zu einfach an die T-Sets rankommen und damit so mancher ein egoproblem hat, weil er nicht mehr alleine auf vorm AH possed sondern auf einmal mehrere zur gleichen Zeit. Und mal ehrlich....wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen nem sogenannten gimp und nem twink von nem super progamer....die Arbeiten doch auf die gleiche Art und Weiße.....die überspringen einfach mal ein paar instanzen und raiden nicht erst naxx, sondern steigen gleich bei PDK ein weil se von der Gilde durchgezogen werden.....da beklagt sich doch auch keiner!!!!! blizz soll ne ein Quiplvl-Voraussetzung für die Contants einführen, damit keiner mehr contants überspringen kann und die Hirachie wäre wieder hergestellt....!!! Aber dann wird ja wieder rumgejammert, daß man zu lange braucht bis man sein T-set zusammen hat...aber sorry wo liegt daß Problem, wenn ich 5 Wochen länger brauche???Arbeitet doch einfach mal an eurem Ego! Mir gehts so ziemlich am Ar... vorbei ob mich einer für nen progamer hält oder fürn gimb, spätestens im Raid fällts auf obs einer drauf hat!!und wenns einer nicht drauf hat, dann kümmerts keiner und wird mitgezogen. Ich hatte, wenn ich random war, schon so viele Nixkönner dabei die sich verhalten haben wie King
Karl, die Ihre unwissenheit gar nicht mehr verbergen konnten, aber noch kein Raidleiter hatte den Arsch in der Hosen den ausm Raid zu kicken und solange daß nicht daß nicht gemacht wird, braucht sich auch keiner beklagen, daß diese gimps das gleiche Equip tragen wie die pro´s!!

Und ausserdem erkennt man doch nach wie vor obs ein spieler drauf hat oder nicht, wenn einer nach 2 wochen schon einige Teile vom neuen contant trägt kann man davon ausgehen, daß ers auch drauf hat oder ein spieler ist ,der mehr aufwand im spiel betreibt als ein anderer.....denn die spieler dies nicht drauf haben haben daß nicht schon nach 2 Wochen.

Ist doch immer daß gleiche schema: erst gehen die Gilden den contant clearen ( da gibts auch so gut wie kein Random Angebot) und 4 - 6 Wochen später sind die Contants clear und dann gehen die Randoms los wo sich dann die Gimbs.....und natürlich die Twinks mit kleidern eindecken.

Lange Reder kurzer Sinn: Jeder der zahlt sieht den contant, progamer hab immer noch ihr alleinstellunsmerkmal und bei Aion wird immer noch gegrindet wie sau!!!


----------



## Orgoron (22. Januar 2010)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Wie hier alle mit dem "wir zahlen das gleiche" Argument kommen. Ach Leute das ist doch echt lächerlich. Nur weil ich meine 8-10 Stunden am Tag arbeite verdiene ich auch nicht das gleiche wie mein Chef (der meisst weniger arbeitet).
> 
> Schluss aus Punktum mit diesem unnötigen Argument.



WoW ist ein Spiel das ich spiele weil es mir Spass macht, auf arbeit schleppe ich mich weil ich irgendwie meine Existenzgrundlage sichern muss.

Schluss aus Punktum mit diesem unnötigen Argument.


----------



## p1nk (22. Januar 2010)

NikkiSixx schrieb:


> ... und damit so mancher ein egoproblem hat, weil er nicht mehr alleine auf vorm AH possed sondern auf einmal mehrere zur gleichen Zeit. ...




/sign


----------



## Hubautz (22. Januar 2010)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich meine seht euch einfach mal die Community an sich an. Damals bestand World of Warcraft auf:
> 80% Warcraft Fans
> 20% Computerspielfans
> 
> ...




Das bedeutet also, dass 50-jährige weder Warcraft- noch Computerspielfans sein können?
Darf ich mal ganz höflich nachfragen, auf welchem Planeten du wohnst? 

Ich würde das eher so beziffern:

Früher: 

80% Leute die einfach Spaß am Spiel hatten und sich den jeweiligen Content  „erspielen" wollten.
20% Leute, die einfach nur mit T2 oder T3 posen wollten.

Heute: 

20% Leute, die es gerne schwerer hätten und mehr Herausforderung suchen.
30% Leute, die gerne nach Feierabend bisschen daddeln und noch PDK und ICC 10er gehen
50% Leute die gemerkt haben, dass die Chat Funktion in WOW wesentlich komfortabler als in CSS ist und eigentlich nur in Dalaran oder Orgrimmar rumlungern und „dei Mudda" Witze erzählen. 
Die ersten 20% werden den Content sehen, die zweiten 30% würden ihn gerne sehen und für die letzten 50% ist es völlig egal, weil sie es eh nicht begreifen würden.
Wenn in der letzten Schlacht gegen Arthas ein tolles, bewegendes und episches Event starten würde, dann würde man im Chat nur „Gogogo Lich King gieev Epixx" lesen.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich schon lese "Ich zahl auch 13 Euro im Monat also darf ich auch alles sehen...." rollen sich mir die Zehennägel auf.

Was hat diese Leute nur damals davon abgehalten Alles zu sehen ? Stand da bei Eintritt in die Instanz "Du bist zu schlecht!"...nein, das steht erst seit dem Lootking da.

Versteh dieses Argument (ich nenn es nur so weil es von diesen Leuten als Solches gedacht ist) beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Schmiddel (22. Januar 2010)

Ich probiers mal mit einem anderen Beispiel.Ich kauf mir ein Spiel ala Call of Duty. Wenn ich von dem Spiel keine Ahnung habe oder auch nicht die Zeit habe, um da vorwärts zu kommen, habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten. Aufhören oder durchbeissen. Das Risiko besteht, das ich das Spiel nie zu Ende bringe. Deswegen Geld zurückfordern oder in irgendwelchen Foren rümbrüllen, die sollen´s leichter machen, das macht keiner. Bloss in WoW meinen alle, das der Schwieriegkeitsgrad so angepasst sein soll, das alle zu jeder Zeit hinkommen. Ich verweise nochmals auf mein Beispiel Sunwell mit dem Boss Teufelsruch. Wer da nicht in der LAge ist, richtig zu laufen, sieht halt den Endboss nicht. Selbst auf Level 80 mit dem allerbesten Equip.


----------



## Genomchen (22. Januar 2010)

Schmiddel und Enyalios, ihr habt da vollkommen Recht.
Und hinzukommt, damit das 13€ Argument total an Schlagkraft verliert, dass die 13€ keinen Content beinhalten, sondern ihr 13€ dafür zahlt, dass es keine Laggs auf dem Server gibt, ihr nette GMs habt und alle paar Mittwoche die Server gewartet werden ---> Ihr zahlt 13€ Support-Gebühren, wenn ihr nämlich ernsthaft meint, dass ihr dafür Inhalt zu bekommen habt, dann seid ihr schön blöd, oder anders gesagt, wer bitte kauft sich ein Game für 468€ Gebühren (seit 2007, in meinem Fall) + 50€ an Games. Aber das rechnet ihr ja nicht hoch, sonst wärt ihr selbst drauf gekommen, dass die 13€ nur für Support sein können, denn sonst würde ich verlangen, dass sie jeden Monat Content rausbringen, der den Wert von 13€ hat.


----------



## Xorle (22. Januar 2010)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal mit einem anderen Beispiel.Ich kauf mir ein Spiel ala Call of Duty. Wenn ich von dem Spiel keine Ahnung habe oder auch nicht die Zeit habe, um da vorwärts zu kommen, habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten. Aufhören oder durchbeissen. Das Risiko besteht, das ich das Spiel nie zu Ende bringe. Deswegen Geld zurückfordern oder in irgendwelchen Foren rümbrüllen, die sollen´s leichter machen, das macht keiner. Bloss in WoW meinen alle, das der Schwieriegkeitsgrad so angepasst sein soll, das alle zu jeder Zeit hinkommen. Ich verweise nochmals auf mein Beispiel Sunwell mit dem Boss Teufelsruch. Wer da nicht in der LAge ist, richtig zu laufen, sieht halt den Endboss nicht. Selbst auf Level 80 mit dem allerbesten Equip.



Wieder ein Paradebeispiel für Scheuklappen vor den schwarz umrändertern(zu)VielZocker-Äuglien, der traurigerweise auch noch an die Richtigkeit seines schwachsinnigen Vergleichs glaubt.
1. Offline-Spiele und MMO's zu vergleichen ist Blödsinn. Im Offline-Spiel hab ich a. normalerweise mehrere Schwierigkeitsstufen für jeden "Geschmack", b. kann ich das Spiel jederzeit pausieren und auch nach wenn ich BOck habe nach JAHREN an der gleichen Stelle weiterspielen. Hab das hier im Thread schon einmal beschrieben (statisch und dynamisch), und trotzdem kommen noch solch unsinnige Vergleiche. Durchbeissen heißt bei WoW eine völlig andere zeitliche Anforderung, weil es eben nicht pausiert wenn ich offline gehe! Und genau das ist es was mir persönlich bei allem Verständnis für angeblich mangelnde Herausforderung so gut gefällt. Ich kann pausieren und trotzdem innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit einen Equipanschluss herstellen. 



> Wenn ich schon lese "Ich zahl auch 13 Euro im Monat also darf ich auch alles sehen...." rollen sich mir die Zehennägel auf.
> 
> Was hat diese Leute nur damals davon abgehalten Alles zu sehen ? Stand da bei Eintritt in die Instanz "Du bist zu schlecht!"...nein, das steht erst seit dem Lootking da.
> 
> Versteh dieses Argument (ich nenn es nur so weil es von diesen Leuten als Solches gedacht ist) beim besten Willen nicht.



ZEIT! ZEIT! ZEIT! ZEIT! ZEIT! Das war der Name des Türsteher ins Classic und BC. UNd nochmal auch für dich: Die ach so störende Masse an 13€ zahlenden nervenden "Casuals" sorgen u.a. dafür, dass es überhaupt noch Content, Server und das SPIEL an sich gibt!



> HEUTE jedoch:
> 20% warcraft Fans
> 40% Computerspielfans
> 40% Von irgendwelchen 50 Jährigen Familienvätern die einfach ne Ablenkung suchen.
> ...



Vielleicht verstehe ich deinen Beitrag falsch, aber er kommt so rüber, als wenn Familienväter(mütter), arbeitende Bevölkerung und Menschen deren Lebensinhalt nicht WoW ist, in dem SPIEL nichts zu suchen hätten.
Mir sind entspannte Familienväter (wie gestern im Random-ICC) tausendmal lieber als 18jährige Oberroxxor, die zwar viel Zeit und oft sogar viel SPIELSkill haben, aber im TS auch einem unerträglich auf den Sack gehen (die Verallgemeinerung dient nur der Veranschaulichung, es gibt "Spacken" jeglicher Altergruppe und ebenfalls symphatische Spieler jeder Altersklasse). Da Wipe ich lieber 10mal mit netten Leuten, als mit skilligen Roxxor-Nervensägen durch eine Raidinstanz zu rushen.



> Wie hier alle mit dem "wir zahlen das gleiche" Argument kommen. Ach Leute das ist doch echt lächerlich. Nur weil ich meine 8-10 Stunden am Tag arbeite verdiene ich auch nicht das gleiche wie mein Chef (der meisst weniger arbeitet).
> 
> Schluss aus Punktum mit diesem unnötigen Argument.


Lächerlich ist es reale Arbeit mit einem SPIEL zu vergleichen...



> Die sollen die Marken ganz weglassen, jeder soll sich seine Rüstung im Raid holen. Ja ich bin Casual Spieler. Man sollte auch diese vereinfachte Realmübergreifende Suche wieder rausnehmen ( ist der Tod jeder Gilde).
> Grüsse


Es ist der Tod von Zweckgemeischaften, aber ganz gewiss nicht von Gilden deren Grundlage die Gemeinschaft und das gemeinschaftliche Erleben und Spielen ist. 

Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass nicht einer der hier vertretenen "Proraider" auf die Argumente/Spekulationen eingeht, warum das Spiel leichter geworden ist, die nichts mit Nerfs oder angeblichem Gewine zu tun haben...aber die könnten ja an der eigenen Überlegenheit kratzen und zu Tage fördern, das es nicht ausschließlich an Spielskill (ob vorhanden oder nicht) liegt, sondern viel vielfältiger ist...


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

@Xorle

Mit Jemandem wie dir, der einfach diskutiert um des diskutierens willen, könnte man vermutlich auch einen 10-seitgen thread darüber führen ob 1+1=2 ist.

Das die 13 Euro bezogen auf die AGB rein der Beitrag für die Serverbenutzung ist ist Fakt, versteh nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Willst im Off-topic nen neuen thread aufmachen wo wir darüber diskutieren können ob das Wasser nass, der Himmel blau ist ? wobei letzteres ja schon wieder gefährlich wäre weil es für die Farbe blau ja mehrere Abstufungen gibt.

Sry, aber wenn du das mit den 13 Euro nicht einsiehst dann empfehle ich dir mal die AGB gründlich durchzulesen was genau du dafür von Blizzard bekommst.


----------



## -Baru- (22. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Das die 13 Euro bezogen auf die AGB rein der Beitrag für die Serverbenutzung ist ist Fakt, versteh nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt.


Macht er doch gar nicht. Zeig mir bitte die Stelle in seinem letzten Post, in der er das anscheinend machen soll.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

@Baru:

Ich schreibe dir jetzt einfach mal soviel Intelligenz zu das du die Zusammenhänge seiner aussage mit meiner Antwort selbst richtig deuten kannst.

sollte ich mich damit irren, Sorry im Voraus.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Januar 2010)

Das Argument mit den 13 Euro finde ich persönlich auch etwas daneben. Wer für 13 Euro alles sehen will, soll ins Kino gehen.

Dass man Arthas nicht mit der Spitzhacke erschlagen kann, steht wohl nicht zur Debatte.

Was ich begrüße, ist der reduzierte Zeitaufwand. Wer sich noch an Instanzen wie MC oder AQ 40 erinnert, weiß worauf ich hinaus will. Ich habe zu MC Zeiten einen Schurken gespielt. Für Ragnaros brauchte man Feuerresi. Feuerresi-Klamotten konnte man aus Kernhundleder herstellen. In MC gibt es 5 oder 6 Kernhunde. Jetzt kann man sich ausrechnen, wie oft man da rein musste um die Schurken und Druiden feuerresistent zu machen. Dazu kam noch, dass man Ruf bei der Thoriumbruderschaft brauchte. (Ich habe nachts von Incendosauriern geträumt.)

Das ist zum Glück nicht mehr der Fall.

Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht: Der wird so angelegt, dass es die meisten damit zufrieden sind. Und egal wo man ihn ansetzt, es wird immer welche geben, denen es zu leicht oder zu schwer ist.


----------



## ceene (22. Januar 2010)

Um es auf einen Puknt zu bringen......ich denke so wie es zur Zeit mit den Hero-Modes ist, ist das schon super.

Und gegen eine farbliche Abgrenzung der Items ist doch auch nichts einzuwenden.

Denke die Entwickler von Blizz sollten sich da mal gedanken drüber machen, denn die Idee ist echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Januar 2010)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal mit einem anderen Beispiel.Ich kauf mir ein Spiel ala Call of Duty. Wenn ich von dem Spiel keine Ahnung habe oder auch nicht die Zeit habe, um da vorwärts zu kommen, habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten. Aufhören oder durchbeissen. Das Risiko besteht, das ich das Spiel nie zu Ende bringe. Deswegen Geld zurückfordern oder in irgendwelchen Foren rümbrüllen, die sollen´s leichter machen, das macht keiner. Bloss in WoW meinen alle, das der Schwieriegkeitsgrad so angepasst sein soll, das alle zu jeder Zeit hinkommen. Ich verweise nochmals auf mein Beispiel Sunwell mit dem Boss Teufelsruch. Wer da nicht in der LAge ist, richtig zu laufen, sieht halt den Endboss nicht. Selbst auf Level 80 mit dem allerbesten Equip.



Wenn jemand bei WoW nicht weiter kommt, egal ob des Schwierigkeitsgrades oder des Zeitaufwands, wird er sein Abo nicht verlängern und sich keine Addons kaufen.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Wenn jemand bei WoW nicht weiter kommt, egal ob des Schwierigkeitsgrades oder des Zeitaufwands, wird er sein Abo nicht verlängern und sich keine Addons kaufen.



Dazu passt aber nicht das nach allgemeiner Auffassung objektiver Spieler die Zugänglichkeit sehr weit nach unten geschraubt wurde, die Abozahlen aber genau in jener Zeit zu maximaler Größe kamen als der Content noch "schwerer" war.


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Dazu passt aber nicht das nach allgemeiner Auffassung objektiver Spieler die Zugänglichkeit sehr weit nach unten geschraubt wurde, die Abozahlen aber genau in jener Zeit zu maximaler Größe kamen als der Content noch "schwerer" war.



Mag ja sein, ich hab keine Ahnung welcher Reiz darin besteht, Tage lang Mist zu farmen für einen Raid, da ich damals meinen Account bei L28 auf Eis gelegt habe. Nicht weil es schwer war, sondern weil es zäh war.
Allerdings bezweifle ich das, da die Abozahlen, soweit bekannt, zu Beginn von Lichking am größten waren, was auf BC zurückgeführt werden kann. Die Abozahlen im Moment kennt nur Blizzard, daraus werden die ihre Schlüsse ziehen und WoW entsprechend weiter entwickeln. 
Mal davon abgesehen, ist das reine Klotzen auf Abozahlen eh nicht gut geeignet, um die Akzeptanz von WoW bei seinen Kunden zu messen. Damals war die Spielelandschaft eine andere.

"allgemeiner Auffassung objektiver Spieler" ist das ein trauriger Versuch intelligent zu klingen? Meinst nicht auch, dass die "allgemeine Auffassung objektiver Spieler" nicht dein subjektives Empfinden plus 3 Statements von Leuten, die genauso denken, ist.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, ich hab keine Ahnung welcher Reiz darin besteht, Tage lang Mist zu farmen für einen Raid, da ich damals meinen Account bei L28 auf Eis gelegt habe. Nicht weil es schwer war, sondern weil es zäh war.
> Allerdings bezweifle ich das, da die Abozahlen, soweit bekannt, zu Beginn von Lichking am größten waren, was auf BC zurückgeführt werden kann. Die Abozahlen im Moment kennt nur Blizzard, daraus werden die ihre Schlüsse ziehen und WoW entsprechend weiter entwickeln.
> Mal davon abgesehen, ist das reine Klotzen auf Abozahlen eh nicht gut geeignet, um die Akzeptanz von WoW bei seinen Kunden zu messen. Damals war die Spielelandschaft eine andere.
> 
> "allgemeiner Auffassung objektiver Spieler" ist das ein trauriger Versuch intelligent zu klingen? Meinst nicht auch, dass die "allgemeine Auffassung objektiver Spieler" nicht dein subjektives Empfinden plus 3 Statements von Leuten, die genauso denken, ist.



Wohl mehr als ein trauriger Versuch, wenn du schon selbst sagst das es dir zu zäh war, die Abozahlen aber in die Höhe schossen. Wenn dem noch so der Fall war würden wir wohl noch monatliche Rekordzahlen vermeldet bekommen. Klar rührt da etwas Subjektivität mit, aber zeig mireine aussage die diese nicht beinhaltet.
Sogar deine Aussage das es "zäh" war ist eine eben solche.


----------



## Captain Mosh (22. Januar 2010)

Es ist immer wieder herrlich (oder sollte ich sagen: erschreckend) wie Leute versuchen ein Spiel mit Arbeit gleichzusetzen. Leute, dass was Blizzard uns für 13 Euro gibt, ist eine Dienstleistung, die uns Spaß bringen soll und keinen weiteren Job. Und dass man, auch als arbeitender Familienvater möglichst viel von dieser Dienstleistung haben möchte leuchtet doch wohl jedem ein oder? Bekommt man nämlich weniger geboten als einem 13 Euro wert sind, wird man den Account kündigen. Und genau deshalb tut Blizzard uns Casuals den Gefallen und reduziert den Zeitaufwand im High-Level Content und schafft Hardmodes für die wirklichen Progamer. 
Keine Ahnung warum man da so ewig rumheulen muss. Jeder bekommt etwas für seine 13 Euro geboten und wem das Gebotene nicht genügt der sollte die Konsequenzen ziehen und den Account kündigen. 
Mir macht WoW seit WotLK wieder richtig viel Spaß, gerade weil es weniger zeitaufwändig geworden ist.

An die selbsternannten Progamer: WoW bringt Euch im wahren Leben übrigens genau NICHTS! Also seht das ganze mal als spaßigen Zeitvertreib und nicht als virtuellen Schwanzvergleich an!


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Wohl mehr als ein trauriger Versuch, wenn du schon selbst sagst das es dir zu zäh war, die Abozahlen aber in die Höhe schossen. Wenn dem noch so der Fall war würden wir wohl noch monatliche Rekordzahlen vermeldet bekommen.


Wenn es Rekordzahlen gäbe, würden wir die sicherlich gemeldet bekommen, allerdings, wie ich schon schrieb, war die Situation auf dem MMO-Markt damals anders als heute. Spieletrends ändern sich, und aus dem Boom, den WoW seiner Zeit ausgelöst hat, ist eine etablierte Gattung geworden, die seit einiger Zeit aber mit Stagnation zu kämpfen hat. Das lässt sich an jedem neuen MMO beobachten. Alle, die nach 5 Jahren WoW, die Schnauze voll haben, suchen verzweifelt einen Ersatz und hypen jedes neue Spiel über den grünen Klee, um dann 2, 3 monate nach Release zu erkennen, dass es nichts neues bietet und bis auf die Graphik im Großen und Ganzen einfach schlechter ist bzw nur für eine relativ kleine Zielgruppe interessant bleibt.



Enyalios schrieb:


> Klar rührt da etwas Subjektivität mit, aber zeig mireine aussage die diese nicht beinhaltet.
> Sogar deine Aussage das es "zäh" war ist eine eben solche.



Ich streu ja auch nicht Begriffe in meine Meinungsäußerung, die dem ganzen eine größere Relevanz verleihen sollen.
Und was mein "...weil es zäh war" mit deiner "...allgemeinen Auffassung objektiver Spieler" zu tun haben könnte, wird wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> An die selbsternannten Progamer: WoW bringt Euch im wahren Leben übrigens genau NICHTS! Also seht das ganze mal als spaßigen Zeitvertreib und nicht als virtuellen Schwanzvergleich an!



Es ist allerdings auch nicht die Schuld der sogenannten "ProGamer" wenn du nur 2 Schubladen im Schreibtisch hast. Differenzierter betrachtet gibt es sowohl in WoW als auch in der Arbeit ehrgeizige, faule, anspruchsvolle und anspruchslose Menschen. Dein Denken das man nur in der Arbeit ehrgeizig sein darf ist für meine begriffe völlig daneben.
Wenn der arbeitende Familienvater am abend ein PC-Spiel stressfrei zocken will dann tut es hierfür auch ein Offline-RPG wo er abspeichern kann - stressfreier gehts kaum.




MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich streu ja auch nicht Begriffe in meine Meinungsäußerung, die dem ganzen eine größere Relevanz verleihen sollen.
> Und was mein "...weil es zäh war" mit deiner "...allgemeinen Auffassung objektiver Spieler" zu tun haben könnte, wird wohl dein Geheimnis bleiben.



Du hast meine aussage, welche sich auf Subjektivität bezog, aus dem Kontext gerissen.


----------



## Captain Mosh (22. Januar 2010)

> Differenzierter betrachtet gibt es sowohl in WoW als auch in der Arbeit ehrgeizige, faule, anspruchsvolle und anspruchslose Menschen. Dein Denken das man nur in der Arbeit ehrgeizig sein darf ist für meine begriffe völlig daneben.


 <-- Hab ich nie gesagt!

Gegen Ehrgeiz und Anspruch ist nix einzuwenden. Dafür gibts die Hardmodes, die für arbeitende Familienväter nahezu unerreichbar sein sollten. Mir ist es auch egal wieviel Zeit jemand in das Spiel steckt. Aber wenn jemand meint anderen Spielern High-End-Content und das Erlebnis eines neuen Encounters verweigern zu wollen, dann frag ich mich wieso er sich dieses Recht rausnimmt? 
Nicht misverstehen: Hier geht es nicht um Equip oder irgendwelche Belohnungen, sondern allein um den Content, den man erleben kann oder auch nicht! Ich finde es super, dass Blizzard es auch Spielern mit weniger Zeit ermöglicht den vollen Storyumfang wahrzunehmen. 



> Wenn der arbeitende Familienvater am abend ein PC-Spiel stressfrei zocken will dann tut es hierfür auch ein Offline-RPG wo er abspeichern kann - stressfreier gehts kaum.


Über andere Spiele brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren weils hier um WoW geht. Wie gesagt: Wenn jemand meint, dass er für 13 Euro nicht das geboten bekommt, was er gern hätte, dann wird er so oder so wechseln. Mal abgesehen davon glaubst Du mir wahrscheinlich nicht wie stressfrei es sein kann bei Reggaemusik auf einem PVE-Server Quests zu absolvieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Starfros (22. Januar 2010)

îch versteh hier nicht was da zu diskutieren gibt....

Casuals wollen den Content sehen ....ist ok..... ab in den Normal Mode Inzen ...... wer Pro sein will macht den Normal Mode MAL EBEN (sieh sind ja pro) um einen guten einstieg zu bekommen für den Heroic Mode.... und genau da sind diese selbst ernannten Pro´s sehr gut aufgehoben.

Also demnach kann ich logisch sagen das der Casual den Content sieht und der Pro seine imba items bekommt die nicht jeder hat.
Wo ist da das grosse problem?

Das konzept was eigentlich dahinter steckt , ist gut gelöst. Aber man mischt dies zusammen zu einem Brei. 

Oder gehts hier nur um das aussehen der Items , da sag ich mir nur omg ...man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand meint anderen Spielern High-End-Content und das Erlebnis eines neuen Encounters verweigern zu wollen, dann frag ich mich wieso er sich dieses Recht rausnimmt?




Der Content stand seit release jedem offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Starfros:

Thema leicht verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier gehts ned um Items.


----------



## Rage123 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich find in den Grundzügen is es recht sinnvoll, was du schreibst, aber auf meinem Server z.B. da gibt es gar keine Casual-Gilden mehr... und so kann man als solcher keine Inis wie Ulduar raiden. Zudem liegt es auch an der nicht vorhandenen Zeit bei einigen Spielern und wenn man nicht die passende Gilde findet, die die Raids (mit Außnahme von PDK) nicht an einem Tag clearen will, weil es halt doch wirklich lange dauert, dann hat man keine Chance diese Instanzen mal von innen zu sehen.
Also: wer als Casual die richtige Gilde findet, die sich für ne Ini Zeit nimmt (ich mein man hat doch eh schließlich 7 Tage Zeit), der kann den Content sehen. Wer aber, wie meine Wenigkeit, keine 6 Stunden am Tag Zeit hat oder keine solche Gilde aufm Server findet, dem bleibt nix anderes übrig als PvP, 5er Inis oder zu farmen. =)


----------



## Starfros (22. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht sollte Blizz, das nächste Mal einfach das Markengewurstel weglassen.
> 
> 1 Sorte Marken würde völlig ausreichen, bessere Items kosten mehr Marken und je höher die Raidini ist, desto mehr Marken droppen.
> 
> ...




wäre schön wenn es so wäre mit den besuchten Inis.

Hör dich mal um wie es zum größten teil abgeht , wenn man lesen muss das man pdk nicht pdok, leute haben will mit 5k+ Gearscore dann kann es das nicht sein. Wie willst da an bessere items kommen wenn man ausgebootet wird und auf seine 232 er Sachen sitzen bleibt , egal ob neu eisteiger oder der 95zigste Twink eines Spielers. Fängt ja schon bei diversen 5er inzen an das man 5k+ leute dabei haben will , weil viele denken 5k+ = Skill = hoher dpswert. Sry ist nur reiner bullshit , sollen die leute mal erlich sein und sagen das man nur fix durch fetzen will. 
Tendenz im ganzen spiel schlägt nicht auf diverse Items nieder sondern auf die ZEIT. Zeit = viel erreichen in der kürze der würze und das wipe frei denn wipe = kosten.
So ist das denken bei vielen leute besser gesagt so kommt es mir derbe vor.


----------



## Starfros (22. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Mit dem Satz hast du es doch sogar selber erkannt wenn die Leute lieber PDK gehen möchten dann solln sie doch PDK gehen meine Güte es ist doch nur ein Spiel ^^



genau das ist es ...nur ein SPIEL.


Aber logisch ist auch, wenn ich gegen gefarmte Marken 232er Items holen kann will ich nicht in Naxx rum gurken wenn ich in PDK25er zb. mich verbessern kann vom Itemlvl bzw vom Equipstand.


----------



## Enyalios (22. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> genau das ist es ...nur ein SPIEL.
> 
> 
> Aber logisch ist auch, wenn ich gegen gefarmte Marken 232er Items holen kann will ich nicht in Naxx rum gurken wenn ich in PDK25er zb. mich verbessern kann vom Itemlvl bzw vom Equipstand.



Naja, sperr 100 Leute in einen Raum die je 10€ in der Hand halten, und dann wirf durch eine Luke 100.000 Euro. Was denkst du wieviel danach wieder mit 10€ rauskommen, bzw. wieviele Leute dann plötzlich einen anderen als arm betrachten weil er nur 20 Euro hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (22. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Spiel das ich spiele weil es mir Spass macht, auf arbeit schleppe ich mich weil ich irgendwie meine Existenzgrundlage sichern muss.
> 
> Schluss aus Punktum mit diesem unnötigen Argument.



Dann mal ein anderes Beispiel:

Du kausft dir Zutaten für eine Pizza um sie selbst zu machen. Du denkst, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast, schiebst die Pizza in den Ofen und isst sie, nachdem du sie wieder rausgeholt hast.
Du merkst, dass du etwas falsch gemacht hast, weil sie dir nicht schmeckt.
Jetzt kannst du aber nicht beigehen und etwas reklamieren, weil du ja nicht für den Geschmack der Pizza bezahlt hast.
Du hast nur die Zutaten bezahlt.

Bei WoW ist es nicht anders:
Du bezahlst den Support, die Server/-wartung usw. 
Was du aber daraus machst, was Blizzard dir gibt ist eigentlich dir überlassen.

Ist in anderen Spielen genauso oder hast du schonma von jemandem gehört, der sich z.B. über CoD beschwert hat, weil es zu schwierig war?

Und nein, hier greift das Existenzargument nicht, weil eine Pizza nicht notwendig ist, sondern ein Luxusgut ist *bevor jemand noch damit kommt*



ceene schrieb:


> Um es auf einen Puknt zu bringen......ich denke so wie es zur Zeit mit den Hero-Modes ist, ist das schon super.
> 
> Und gegen eine farbliche Abgrenzung der Items ist doch auch nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> Denke die Entwickler von Blizz sollten sich da mal gedanken drüber machen, denn die Idee ist echt nicht schlecht.



Sollt Blizzard alle Hero-EQs schön gestalten, in nen pinken Farbtopf werfen und an die Whiner vergeben, damit sich ejder wider anstregnt um net scheiße auszusehen.


----------



## Ureldhir (22. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> ...




Leider bringen die Vergleiche anscheinend nichts mehr, da Uneinsichtigkeit wohl einfacher denn Verstehen ist.


----------



## Omidas (22. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> genau das ist es ...nur ein SPIEL.
> 
> 
> Aber logisch ist auch, wenn ich gegen gefarmte Marken 232er Items holen kann will ich nicht in Naxx rum gurken wenn ich in PDK25er zb. mich verbessern kann vom Itemlvl bzw vom Equipstand.



Ach WotLK ist ein Spiel?? oO 

Dazu mal folgendes:

Ich hatte BC das Cap für AV Marken gehabt, wie viele andere auch. Wie viele andere auch. Und bin trotzdem rein gegangen. Wie viele andere solcher Leute auch. Und warum? Weil es ein Spiel ist und Spaß machen soll. Dann kam diese Wunderbare Änderung und Spaß wurde durch Loot ersetzt. Und es gibt nur noch kaum mehr Leute die a) Markencap Av haben und b) trotzdem noch rein gehen. Und warum? Weil es kein Spiel mehr ist und auch kein Spaß mehr machen soll. Es ist hartes grinden /arbeiten um Equip zu bekommen.

Mein Paladin hatte T5 Equip an und das auch nahezu für die 2te Skillung. Trotzdem ist er immer noch gerne in Heroics rein gegangen. Wie viele andere auch. Warum? Weil es ein Spiel war und Spaß machen soll. Heut wird sich darüber beschwert, das man einen schlechten Marken/Stunde Schnitt bekommt, weil ein paar Bosse eine Mechanik haben, die selbst mit der besten DPS nicht schneller erledigt werden können. Und warum? Weil es kein Spiel mehr ist und auch kein Spaß mehr machen soll. Es ist hartes grinden /arbeiten um Equip zu bekommen.
Die BC Heros waren um einiges spaßiger. Wers nicht kennt, soll sich mal Futureman anhören und seinen berühmten Schattenlabby run. Und um ehrlich zu sein ich würde lieber in so einer Instanz mit so einem Typen mit gehen, als das ich in der gleichen Zeit 10 WotLK Heros geschafft hätte, wo man, wenns gut kommt, vielleicht mal ein Hallo in der ganzen Instanz hört.

Blizzard hat leider den Fehler gemacht in WotLK Spaß mit Equip zu verwechseln. Doch Equip ist wie eine Droge. Man braucht nach und nach immer mehr, um den gleichen Kick zu bekommen. Und alle machen mit. Wie ich mich selber noch über mich aufregen kann, das ich in PdC öfters rein gelaufen bin. Spaß = 0. Eine der schlimmsten und lächerlichsten Instanzen die je erstellt wurden. Und trotzdem bin ich rein wegen einem Item. Equip > Spaß. Wie ein Roboter.


Und jetzt noch ein andere Punkt. Es wird ja oft über die Leute gelästert, die sagen sie waren Stolz auf einen Bosskill aus BC. Den Stolz in einem Computerspiel haben = Nerd ohne RL. Dazu folgender Gedankengang:

Ich speile Schach und gewinne zum ersten mal gegen einen sehr starken Gegner. Darf ich Stolz sein?
Ich Spiele gegen den gleichen Menschen, aber er ist umgezogen. Wir Spielen über Briefe. Ich gewinne zum ersten mal. Darf ich Stolz sein?
Wir sind etwas moderner geworden und schreiben uns die Züge per Mail. Ich gewinne zum ersten mal. Darf ich Stolz sein?
Noch etwas moderner. Wir verwenden ein Schachprogramm mit Netzwerkanbindung. Ich gewinne zum ersten mal. Darf ich Stolz sein?

Selbst der Schachweltmeister wurde von einem Computer besiegt. Wir können also davon ausgehen, das Computer ein würdiger Gegner im Schach sind.

Ich habe den Kontakt zu dem Spieler verloren, übe aber weiter an einem schweren Schach Programm. Ich gewinne zum ersten mal. Darf ich Stolz sein?
Ich spiele in WoW gegen einen schweren Bossgegner. Ich gewinne zum ersten mal mit meiner Gilde. Darf ich Stolz sein?

Wenn man sich diesen Gedankengang mal anschaut. kann mir irgendeiner sagen, an welcher Stelle mein Denkfehler ist. An welchem dieser Übergänge wird es falsch "angemessen" Stolz auf seine eigene Leistung zu sein. Das "angemessen" ist das wichtigste. Wenn ein 12 jähriger seinen Vater zum ersten mal im Schach Fair besiegt muss man natürlich nicht gleich die CNN davon benachrichtigen. Aber man kann sicher sein, das er gleich Stolz zu seiner Mutter rennt um ihr davon zu erzählen. Und ich finde man kann sowas 1zu1 auf Computerspiele übertragen. Angemessener Stolz ist kein Zeichen von "kein RL".

Edit: Paar Typos entfernt.


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Dann mal ein anderes Beispiel:
> 
> Du kausft dir Zutaten für eine Pizza um sie selbst zu machen. Du denkst, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast, schiebst die Pizza in den Ofen und isst sie, nachdem du sie wieder rausgeholt hast.
> Du merkst, dass du etwas falsch gemacht hast, weil sie dir nicht schmeckt.
> ...



Das Problem bei deinen zahlosen Vergleichen ist doch, dass EUCH, die ihr über den Status Quo von WoW jammert, die Pizza nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Omidas (22. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Das Problem bei deinen zahlosen Vergleichen ist doch, dass EUCH, die ihr über den Status Quo von WoW jammert, die Pizza nicht schmeckt.



Und woran liegt das Problem?
Der Pizzarhersteller hat durch umfragen erkannt, das die Pizza früher nicht gelungen ist, da die Kunden den Käse erst auf die Pizza tun. Um das zu verhindern, wird einfach der Käse entfernt. 

Und darüber beschweren sich die Leute, die immer eine gute Pizza hin bekommen haben und die zurecht finden, dass eine Pizza mit Käse besser geschmeckt hat.

Aber der Hersteller hat ja noch mehr solch komischer Ideen. Er gibt jeder Pizzamischung einen Coupon mit. Wenn man 5 davon gesammelt hat, kann man sich die alte Pizzamischung mit Käse kaufen. Und schon sind wir wieder beim Hardmodeproblem. die meisten werden halt nicht mehr eine 6te Pizza in kurzer Zeit essen wollen, obwohl diese dann wieder gut schmecken würde. Denn die Pizza ist 1zu1 die selbe nur halt mit etwas mehr. Aber da man nunmal satt ist. Deswegen wünschen wir Kunden die Pizza backen können, das man beide parallel kaufen kann.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Januar 2010)

Provokante Aussage:
Die, die jetzt zufrieden sind, haben früher zum grossen Teil A) nicht gespielt  nichts gerissen und waren deshalb neidisch.

Machen wirs noch provokanter:
Charakteristika lassen sich grossteils auf alle Lebensbereiche ausdehnen. Wer hier mit minimaler Eigenleistung maximale Gegenleistung will, der hatt gute Chancen im RL auch so zu sein....


PS: nein ich flame sonst nicht, aber die ganzen RL-Gosus die hier rumflamen, die verdienen einfach eine Retourkutsche.


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und woran liegt das Problem?
> Der Pizzarhersteller hat durch umfragen erkannt, das die Pizza früher nicht gelungen ist, da die Kunden den Käse erst auf die Pizza tun. Um das zu verhindern, wird einfach der Käse entfernt.
> 
> Und darüber beschweren sich die Leute, die immer eine gute Pizza hin bekommen haben und die zurecht finden, dass eine Pizza mit Käse besser geschmeckt hat.
> ...



Tja und normale Menschen würden einfach aufhören, Pizza von diesem Hesteller zu essen, ohne dies Monate lang im Internet breit zu treten.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Tja und normale Menschen würden einfach aufhören, Pizza von diesem Hesteller zu essen, ohne dies Monate lang im Internet breit zu treten.




die Hersteller der Pizza sind aber in einem Oligopol (wenige Anbieter qualitativ gleich guter Pizza im verhälniss zu vielen Nachfragern)


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Provokante Aussage:
> Die, die jetzt zufrieden sind, haben früher zum grossen Teil A) nicht gespielt  nichts gerissen und waren deshalb neidisch.



Ja ne ist klar, ein Unding auch nur anzunehmen, dass es Leute gibt, die ein Spiel spielen weil es ihnen Spass macht, ohne darüber eine Grundsatzdebatte zu führen als ob es um die Rettung der Zivilisation gehen würde




Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Machen wirs noch provokanter:
> Charakteristika lassen sich grossteils auf alle Lebensbereiche ausdehnen. Wer hier mit minimaler Eigenleistung maximale Gegenleistung will, der hatt gute Chancen im RL auch so zu sein....


Uhh ein Reallifeflame, wie kreativ. 
Also mir macht WoW Spass. Ich hab mit 16 eine Berufsausbildung nach der Realschule gemacht, nach eineinhalb Jahren als Facharbeiter, hab ich mein Abitur nachgeholt, studiert und arbeite gerade an meiner Promotion in einem angesehenen Forschungsinstitut.
Und was machst du so im "Real-life", als Leistungsträger in WoW hast du bestimmt eine beeindruckende Karriere im Berufsleben hingelegt.



Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> PS: nein ich flame sonst nicht, aber die ganzen RL-Gosus die hier rumflamen, die verdienen einfach eine Retourkutsche.



Ne klar, ist kein Flame. Du bist halt einfach nur ein dummer arroganter Vollspaten, aber das soll natürlich auch kein Flame sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (22. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> die Hersteller der Pizza sind aber in einem Oligopol (wenige Anbieter qualitativ gleich guter Pizza im verhälniss zu vielen Nachfragern)



Na dann wird es wohl den einen oder anderen Oligarchen geben, der euch Pizza mit Käse verkauft.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (22. Januar 2010)

habe nie gesagt dass das KEIN flame ist sondern, dass ich sonst NICHT flame.
bitte lern Lesen. 

und:
nein, jedenfalls keine Pizza wo wir keine grösseren Umstellungen machen müssten.

aber hey, wieso erwarte ich dass gerade du weisst wie ein Oligopol funktioniert wo du ja anscheinend noch nicht mal richtig lesen kannst und dich so ausdrückst als wäre die SuperNanny gleich vor deiner tür... 
verallgemeinern kannst du aber schon ganz prima. dazu gratuliere ich dir herzlichst

und noch ein Edit:
wo schreibe ich dass ich ein WoW-Leistungsträger bin?


----------



## Ureldhir (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich in einem Schützenverein gehe und meinen Beitrag zahle muss ich auch genauso gut treffen wie alle anderen. Sind diese besser und machen ihre 9.0 Schnitt im KK auf 25m und ich nicht muss ergo die Scheibe dichter ran. Also hängen wir sie einfach in 5m Entfernung auf und endlich mach ich auch meine 9.0 im Schnitt... alle anderen sind natürlich bei 10.0, können sich aber nicht steigern und ihnen fehlt die Anforderung.
Das immernoch sehr viele Leute das nicht auf WoW projezieren können, zeigt nur wie viele BrainAFKler rumeiern, die maximal eine Hand freihaben um am Pc etwas zu erledigen. 


Ahja um noch auf das böse Ruffarmen zu BC zurückzukommen....:

Mein Twink hat gestern frisch auf 70 in 6h sich für ALLE Instanzen den heroischen Modus freigeschaltet.
Wer sich über so einen Aufwand beschwert, gehört sonstwohin, aber nicht in ein Pc-Spiel


----------



## Omidas (22. Januar 2010)

@Skelettkrieger

Naja so darf man das sicher nicht sagen.

Ich bin eher der Meinung!!, das es in etwa so sich verändert hat.

BC:
10% sehr glücklich
80%
10% unglücklich

WotlK:
15% sehr glücklich. Hey, noch nie waren soviele Leute in WoW wunschlos glücklich. Toll
65%
20% unglücklich. Huch!?!

WotLK spaltet nunmal wirklich auf. Den ich denke das kann man wirklich sagen. Noch nie waren soviel sehr glücklich/unglücklich wie mit diesem Addon. Ob jetzt meine (recht gewagte) Behauptung stimmt, das der negative Zuwachs größer ist, als der positive könnte wohl nur Blizzard sagen. Aber da es ja nicht nur das PvE betroffen ist von mMn Verschlechterung tippe ich doch, das ich tendenziell richtig liege.

Aber rein hypothetisch. Wenn ich recht hätte, würde Blizzard dann nicht zurück rudern? Nein. zu BC können sie gar nicht mehr zurück. Selbst wenn sies wollten. Den was würde passieren, wenn Cata wie BC werden würde.

Die 5% die aufgrund von WotLK glücklich geworden sind würden es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr sein. Und noch ein paar mehr würden runter rutschen in der Gunst. Es ist halt viel schwere auf etwas zu verzichten, was man einmal hatte. Und die Leute die unglücklich sind, sind viel schwerer wieder gutmütig zu stimmen, da immer noch die spepzis überwiegen würde. Und es würden auch einige aus dem Mittelteil unglücklich werden.

Und in einem solch theortischen Cata würde es dann so aussehen:
8% sehr glücklich
72%
20% unglücklich

Also mit BC würde man mehr verlieren als gewinnen. Aber selbst hier im Thread wurden genug alternative Wege genannt, wie man beide Seiten bedienen kann.

PS: Nicht auf den Zahlen rum reiten, sollten nur als Indikator dienen und würden sicher nicht in dem Maße wechseln.


----------



## LaVerne (22. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Wieder ein Paradebeispiel für Scheuklappen vor den schwarz umrändertern(zu)VielZocker-Äuglien, der traurigerweise auch noch an die Richtigkeit seines schwachsinnigen Vergleichs glaubt.



Guter Einstieg, erst mal alle anzupflaumen und abzukanzeln - das sorgt mit Sicherheit dafür, daß man Dich ernst nimmt. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man sich die dürftigen Argumentchen anschaut:



> 1. Offline-Spiele und MMO's zu vergleichen ist Blödsinn. Im Offline-Spiel hab ich a. normalerweise mehrere Schwierigkeitsstufen für jeden "Geschmack", b. kann ich das Spiel jederzeit pausieren und auch nach wenn ich BOck habe nach JAHREN an der gleichen Stelle weiterspielen. Hab das hier im Thread schon einmal beschrieben (statisch und dynamisch), und trotzdem kommen noch solch unsinnige Vergleiche.



Wenn Du schon "normalerweise" schreibst, dann gibt es offensichtlich hier Ausnahmen - mit denen macht also ein Vergleich durchaus Sinn. Nicht selten ist es übrigens so, daß man bei erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Offline-Spielen Zusatzlevel bzw. Gegner freischaltet. Wir dürfen hier also nicht vergleichen, weil bei Dir solche Spiele nur die "Ausnahmen" sind und deshalb nach Deiner Vorgabe nicht vorkommen dürfen.



> Durchbeissen heißt bei WoW eine völlig andere zeitliche Anforderung, weil es eben nicht pausiert wenn ich offline gehe! Und genau das ist es was mir persönlich bei allem Verständnis für angeblich mangelnde Herausforderung so gut gefällt. Ich kann pausieren und trotzdem innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit einen Equipanschluss herstellen.



Den Equipanschluß schaffst Du eventuell, den Anschluß an den aktuellen Endcontent zumindest als Rnd-Spieler eher nicht, weil Dich ohne Erfahrung keine Sau mitnimmt. Dann stehst Du da mit Deinem T9 und sonstigem Zeuch aus den neuen drei Inis und darfst weiter "Heroes" kloppen, die mit T7 schon langweilig waren (grind, grind, grind). Wenn Du allerdings mit einer Gilde raidest (siehe unten zu Deinen "Zweckgemeinschaften"), dann stellt sich die Frage, warum eine "Nichtzweckgemeinschaft" nicht auch in der Lage ist, Dir wieder den Anschluß zu ermöglichen, indem sie Dich durch die Raids zieht, die Du nicht wahrgenommen hast.



> ZEIT! ZEIT! ZEIT! ZEIT! ZEIT! Das war der Name des Türsteher ins Classic und BC. UNd nochmal auch für dich: Die ach so störende Masse an 13€ zahlenden nervenden "Casuals" sorgen u.a. dafür, dass es überhaupt noch Content, Server und das SPIEL an sich gibt!



Jupp, deshalb hatten wir zu den miserablen BC-Zeiten genauso viele Spieler wie derzeit in WoW - und merkwürdigerweise wurde da bis zum Schluß so ziemlich jede Instanz geraidet; nicht nur der Endcontent.



> Mir sind entspannte Familienväter (wie gestern im Random-ICC) tausendmal lieber als 18jährige Oberroxxor, die zwar viel Zeit und oft sogar viel SPIELSkill haben, aber im TS auch einem unerträglich auf den Sack gehen (die Verallgemeinerung dient nur der Veranschaulichung, es gibt "Spacken" jeglicher Altergruppe und ebenfalls symphatische Spieler jeder Altersklasse). Da Wipe ich lieber 10mal mit netten Leuten, als mit skilligen Roxxor-Nervensägen durch eine Raidinstanz zu rushen.



Es ist ein großer Irrtum, daß es zwischen "Spacken-OberRoxxor" und "Casual-Familien-Vater" keine Gruppierung gäbe. Derzeit gibt es leider nur für viele "Casuals" (zumindest die echten, die tatsächlich nur ein- bis zwei Stunden am Tag allerhöchstens in WoW verbringen können) entweder zu leichten oder unerreichbaren Inhalt - und genau das ist der Hauptgrund, warum etliche Leute aus meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis mit WoW aufgehört haben, die zu BC-Zeiten jedoch zufrieden waren, ohne jemals den BT oder sonstwas gesehen zu haben.



> Lächerlich ist es reale Arbeit mit einem SPIEL zu vergleichen...



Wenn alle Spiel- und RL-Vergleiche lächerlich sind, dann sollte man vielleicht auch mal den 13-Euro-Joker in der Tasche lassen. Man soll WoW nicht mit der Realität vergleichen - aber wenn es um darum geht, echtes Geld für eine echte Dienstleistung hingelegt zu haben, dann will man plötzlich eine reale Gegenleistung wie jeglichen Content erleben, weil man ja das selbe wie jeder andere bezahlt.

Vielleicht sollte man WoW nach Stunden abrechnen mit optionalen Monats- und Tages-Flatrates - oder in der "Armory" die tatsächlichen Spielzeiten anzeigen lassen. Ich wette, dann wären einige der selbsternannten "Casual-Schreier" plötzlich sehr still...



> Es ist der Tod von Zweckgemeischaften, aber ganz gewiss nicht von Gilden deren Grundlage die Gemeinschaft und das gemeinschaftliche Erleben und Spielen ist.



Du willst mir nicht erzählen, daß in eurer Gilde das Zusammenspiel gerade im Hero-Bereich nach wie vor noch genauso läuft wie in BC?

Ich hab's in meinen zwei Gilden erlebt: Die sehr guten Spieler wandern mit ihren Mains in Stammgruppen für Hardmodes ab, weil es ihnen sonst zu langweilig ist und stehen der Gilde  in den Raids nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Alle anderen wuseln wild in Rnds herum; bis auf einen oder zwei Raidtage - zu denen es fraglich ist, ob man überhaupt noch 10 Leute zusammenbekommt - passiert gildenmäßig wenig.  



> Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass nicht einer der hier vertretenen "Proraider" auf die Argumente/Spekulationen eingeht, warum das Spiel leichter geworden ist, die nichts mit Nerfs oder angeblichem Gewine zu tun haben...aber die könnten ja an der eigenen Überlegenheit kratzen und zu Tage fördern, das es nicht ausschließlich an Spielskill (ob vorhanden oder nicht) liegt, sondern viel vielfältiger ist...



Genauso schöner Abschluß wie Einstieg. Welche "Argumente" sollen das sein? Daß die Spieler ihre Klasse mittlerweile ganz toll beherrschen und der Content deshalb einfacher erscheint? Das Gegenteil erlebt man wohl jeden Tag auf den Servern (nach Aktivierung meines 7-Tage-Rückkehr-Accounts bei einem 25er-Naxx-"Farmrun" erlebt. Die tollen GS5500 wollten mich gar nicht mitnehmen (GS4500). Trotz dreimonatiger Pause und Gammel-Equip mit dem Jäger immer noch unter den ersten Drei - und einer der wenigen Überlebenden bei Heigan, bei dem sich dieser "Farm-Run" nach zwei Wipes mangels Movements fast aller Beteiligten auflöste - und es sind nicht die "Überlebenden" gegangen, sondern die Bodenverzierung) . 

Daß die AddOns das Spiel so einfach machen? Warum war das zu BC-Zeiten dann nicht der Fall, obwohl die selben AddOns mit den selben Features benutzt wurden? Darf ich daran erinnern, daß Zul'Aman keine Vorquest hatte und die Rnds trotzdem nicht Schlange anstanden? DBM, Grid, Decursive etc. gab es auch "damals" schon - und einige spezielle AddOns wie z. B. "EasyMother" für die Schattenmami im BT. Wenn diese AddOns alles so einfach machten, wieso haben die selbsternannten Casuals dann nicht "damals" im BT gestanden, nachdem die Vorquest wegfiel und konkurrenzfähiges Equip durch Marken erhältlich war? Wieso haben es allerdings "echte Casuals" mit Job, Familie etc. aus meiner damaligen Gilde geschafft, MH und BT mit zwei Raidtagen in der Woche zu stürmen?


----------



## Omidas (22. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Tja und normale Menschen würden einfach aufhören, Pizza von diesem Hesteller zu essen, ohne dies Monate lang im Internet breit zu treten.



MDafür müssen wir ledier das Beispiel wechseln. Ich habe vor paar Monaten es schonmal gebracht. Werde das jetzt nur kurz anreissen und nicht verlinken, da der Thread in Ruhe bleiben soll. hat eh viel zu lange gebraucht bis der mal verschwunden ist.

Du bist Fußballfan und sogar in einem Verein zu diesem. Du angagierst dich für ihn. Und gehst auf die meisten Spiele.
Das Managment "deiner" Mannschaft wechselt und die macht ein paar tiefgreifende Veränderungen, die du absolut nicht nachvollziehen kannst.
Verlässt du direkt den Verein ohne deine Meinung zu sagen?
Überwiegen die schlechten Veränderungen das positive was bestand hatte?
Gibt es überhaupt alternativen zu deinem Verein? Ein anderer Verein ist nunmal ein anderer Verein. andere Spielphilosophie, Klima, ...
Wenn du den Verein verlassen hast, wirst du dich nicht trotzdem darüber schlau machen und hoffen?
Wirst du nicht auch ab und an gesittet!!! deine Meinung kund tun?

Und das übertrage auf WoW. Es ist und bleibt eines der besten Spiele. Im Bereich PvE eigentlich immer noch recht konkurenzlos trotz Verschlechterungen. Kann jetzt mich arg vertun, da ich HDRO nie ernsthaft gespielt habe, aber ich denke mal das deren PvE Raidcontent immer noch leichter ist als WoW Easymode (Wenn ich mich da vertue - Mea culpa) PvP gibt es viele Spiele, die besser sind, aber fehlt halt die Abwechslung aus WoW, das man zwischen PvE und PvP wechseln kann.

Auf den Pizzavergleich bezogen. Wenns einem nicht past, muss man zu Pommes wechseln als Alternative. Pommes sind lecker keine Frage. Aber man kann sie bei weitem nicht so unterschiedlich machen wie eine Pizza.


----------



## Xorle (22. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> @Xorle
> 
> Mit Jemandem wie dir, der einfach diskutiert um des diskutierens willen, könnte man vermutlich auch einen 10-seitgen thread darüber führen ob 1+1=2 ist.
> 
> ...


Bisher war ich der scheinbar falschen Meinung, ein Forum sei unter anderem zum Diskutieren da. 
Scroll mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da ich habe ich geschrieben, das in den AGBs weder das Recht auf Herausforderung NOCH auf "Alles sehen zu dürfen, weil ich 13€ bezahle" steht. Also genau, was du selber schreibst. Daher empfehle ich dir, erst mal die Beiträge richtig zu lesen und dann zu schreiben.
Übrigens ist der Himmel nicht blau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Enyalios schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings auch nicht die Schuld der sogenannten "ProGamer" wenn du nur 2 Schubladen im Schreibtisch hast. Differenzierter betrachtet gibt es sowohl in WoW als auch in der Arbeit ehrgeizige, faule, anspruchsvolle und anspruchslose Menschen. Dein Denken das man nur in der Arbeit ehrgeizig sein darf ist für meine begriffe völlig daneben.
> Wenn der arbeitende Familienvater am abend ein PC-Spiel stressfrei zocken will dann tut es hierfür auch ein Offline-RPG wo er abspeichern kann - stressfreier gehts kaum.


Blizzard sucht einen Weg, möglichst viele Spieler an das Spiel zu binden, um möglichst viel Kohle zu verdienen. Wenn der größere Teil (wenn nicht größte Teil) der Spieler den derzeit eingeschlagenen Weg begrüßen und spielen (=zahlen), dann hat Blizzard alles richtig gemacht >>>> aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht. Klar ist das schade für Spieler, welche Anspruch und Herausforderung wollen, aber vielleicht sind es ja gerade diese Spieler die mittlerweile fehlbesetzt in einem möglichst erfolgreichen MMO sind, weil sie nicht die große zahlende Masse ausmachen...so als Überlegung...der Wandel der Zeit.
Für die einen ist es scheisse, für die anderen sehr gut. Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten.
Genauso wie jeder ein Recht auf seine Spielweise hat (auch Familienmenschen)...ob diese mit dem Spiel vereinbar ist, zeigt sich auf Dauer. Mag ich das Spiel trotzdem, versuche ich etwas zu ändern (z.B. durch Beschwerden), hilft das nichts, geh ich halt...letztendlich entscheidet die Kohle und sonst gar nichts...


----------



## Orgoron (22. Januar 2010)

Um nochmal kurz was nach all den Argumenten die sich an Schluss immer mehr im Kreis drehen zu sagen um alle glücklich zu machen müsste Blizz wohl einen zweigleisigen Contend (harte Raidinis ohne Normalmods für Pro`s und leichtere Raidinis und mehr Quest´s für Casuals anbieten{was sicher wieder neue Probleme aufwerfen würde}) warum müssen Casulas immer alles aus Raids hohlen und können sich nicht mal ein gutes Stück selbst erfarmen oder es gibt mal wieder für die Berufe ein richtig gutes Teil was man auch länger farmen muss.

Hier wird bei WoW aber nur noch versucht die Spieler mit minimalem Aufwand bei der Stange zu halten.

Z.B. WotLk Pforte des Zorn nette Qestreihe mit tollem Ingamevideo mensch da muss doch mit Patch 3.3. wenns in die Zitadelle geht was ganz tolles kommen und jetzt schleichen wir wie Verbrecher klammheimlich durch die Hintertür rein.

Die Abwechslung fehlt schon in WoW aber ich bin mir sicher mit dem momentanen Schwierigkeitsgrad sind Millionen von Spielern einfach glücklich.
Evtl leidet WotLk auch etwas unter Cata.


----------



## Thewizard76 (22. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!



So es geht dabei nicht um den 3. Gang.
Es geht darum, dass der mit mehr Zeit länger das Auto fahren kann als der, der weiniger Zeit hat.
Darum geht es.
Mehr Zeit = Mehr Raiden = Mehr Erfahrung dabei sammeln = Boss Kill


----------



## spencer10 (22. Januar 2010)

,,, früher war es noch schlimmer, aber ist eh immer das gleiche geweine hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorle (22. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Guter Einstieg, erst mal alle anzupflaumen und abzukanzeln - das sorgt mit Sicherheit dafür, daß man Dich ernst nimmt. Vor allen Dingen, wenn man sich die dürftigen Argumentchen anschaut:


Ui, da hab ich wohl ein Sensibelchen erwischt, welches sich angesprochen fühlt. Taschentuch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso ALLE anpflaumen? Der Satz war auf den zitierten Beitrag bezogen, welcher einen Vergleich verwendete, der 1. schon mehrfach genutzt wurde (Scheuklappen = "Wozu soll ich mir eigentlich den ganzen Thread durchlesen, das fällt mir eh schwer?!?" und 2. in seiner "Argumentationskette" schon längst wiederlegt wurde.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon "normalerweise" schreibst, dann gibt es offensichtlich hier Ausnahmen - mit denen macht also ein Vergleich durchaus Sinn. Nicht selten ist es übrigens so, daß man bei erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Offline-Spielen Zusatzlevel bzw. Gegner freischaltet. Wir dürfen hier also nicht vergleichen, weil bei Dir solche Spiele nur die "Ausnahmen" sind und deshalb nach Deiner Vorgabe nicht vorkommen dürfen.
> 
> Den Equipanschluß schaffst Du eventuell, den Anschluß an den aktuellen Endcontent zumindest als Rnd-Spieler eher nicht, weil Dich ohne Erfahrung keine Sau mitnimmt.



Da hast du recht, die meisten Gruppen (vor allem Randoms) suchen meist Leute mit E/E. Auch da gibt es Ausnahmen. 

Auf Anhieb fällt mir kein Offlinespiel ein, welche nicht wählbare Schwierigkeitsstufen enthält, was jedoch nicht heißen soll, das dies nicht der Fall da ist. Da es sich dabei aber um eine verschwindend geringe Minderzahl handelt (wenn überhaupt) ist dieser Umstand zu vernachlässigen. Um aber gleichzeitig hinzuzufügen, das ich mir dieser Möglichkeit bewusst bin, habe ich den Ausdruck "normalerweise" = in der Regel verwendet.
Multiple Persönlichkeit oder die Annahme die Meinung aller zu vertreten...oder warum benutzt du wir, statt ich? 
Richtig ZUSATZlevel oder ZUSATZgegner, die jedoch keinen entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Erlangen des Spielziels haben..ergo, völlig wurscht in dem Vergleich sind. Und wenn es einen "erhöhten" Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt, wie du selber schreibst, dann bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss auch, das einen niedrigeren enthält. WoW hat KEINEN WÄHLBAREN Schwierigkeitsgrad zu SPIELBEGINN. Der Einzige einem wählbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad vergleichbare Anteil an WoW sind normale oder heroische Instanzen.


LaVerne schrieb:


> Dann stehst Du da mit Deinem T9 und sonstigem Zeuch aus den neuen drei Inis und darfst weiter "Heroes" kloppen, die mit T7 schon langweilig waren (grind, grind, grind). Wenn Du allerdings mit einer Gilde raidest (siehe unten zu Deinen "Zweckgemeinschaften"), dann stellt sich die Frage, warum eine "Nichtzweckgemeinschaft" nicht auch in der Lage ist, Dir wieder den Anschluß zu ermöglichen, indem sie Dich durch die Raids zieht, die Du nicht wahrgenommen hast.
> 
> Jupp, deshalb hatten wir zu den miserablen BC-Zeiten genauso viele Spieler wie derzeit in WoW - und merkwürdigerweise wurde da bis zum Schluß so ziemlich jede Instanz geraidet; nicht nur der Endcontent.



Unglaublich aber es gibt Gilden die machen das sogar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch unglaublicher, es gibt auch Randomgruppen die unerfahrene leute mitnehmen, weil sie nicht vergessen haben, das JEDER eine Instanz irgendwann zum ersten Mal betreten hat und brechen sich keine Zacke aus der Krone, wenn sie dafür sogar mal was erklären müssen.
Zum Vergleich, um zu verdeutlichen, warum ICH PERSÖNLICH (und meine anderen Stimmen im Kopf) das schnelle Equipen gut finde und was ich mit dem von dir kritisierten Beitrag aussagen wollte. Vor ein paar Wochen beendete ein Gildenkollege seine lange WoW-Pause...ein sehr guter Spieler, aber sein Equip war natürlich völlig veraltet. Also mischte er HC-Inis auf, sammelte Marken, machte ein paar Random-Raids...und spaziert mittlerweile wieder in einem Raid durch ICC25, PDOK usw...so schnell, wäre das in Classic sowieso nicht und in auch in BC nicht gegangen. Ich finde es gut, muss aber ganz gewiss nicht jeder.
Echt, du fandest die Zeiten in BC miserabel? Ich fand BC gut, hat mir Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich SW erst nach dem großen Nerf von innen betrachtet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe nie behauptet, das es zu BC weniger Spieler gab oder die Zahlen seid Wotlk steigen.
Es gibt einen ganz simplen Grund, warum damals sämtliche Instanzen geraidet wurden: Weil nicht alle auf dem gleichen Stand waren. JA! NEIN! DOCH! OH!
Ist heute auch noch so, nur durch die Marken ist es möglich bestimmte Treppen der Instanzstufen zu überspringen (wie auch zu BC-Endzeiten durch Einführung des Markensystems.... Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Es ist ein großer Irrtum, daß es zwischen "Spacken-OberRoxxor" und "Casual-Familien-Vater" keine Gruppierung gäbe.


Und wer hat behauptet, das es nur diese 2 Gruppen gäbe? Das waren nur 2 Extrembeispiele, nicht eine allgemeingültige Kategorisierung.


LaVerne schrieb:


> Derzeit gibt es leider nur für viele "Casuals" (zumindest die echten, die tatsächlich nur ein- bis zwei Stunden am Tag allerhöchstens in WoW verbringen können) entweder zu leichten oder unerreichbaren Inhalt - und genau das ist der Hauptgrund, warum etliche Leute aus meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis mit WoW aufgehört haben, die zu BC-Zeiten jedoch zufrieden waren, ohne jemals den BT oder sonstwas gesehen zu haben.


Ja und? Es ist ein Spiel, schade wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht und daher nicht mehr gespielt wird, aber es gibt noch so viele andere Spiele oder Sachen, mit denen man seine Freizeit füllen kann. 
Sorry, aber das es nur zu leichten oder unereichbaren Content gäbe ist ja wohl nun wirklich Blödsinn. Für jeden "Spielstand" (Equip, Skill, Zeit etc.) ist etwas dabei.


LaVerne schrieb:


> Wenn alle Spiel- und RL-Vergleiche lächerlich sind, dann sollte man vielleicht auch mal den 13-Euro-Joker in der Tasche lassen. Man soll WoW nicht mit der Realität vergleichen - aber wenn es um darum geht, echtes Geld für eine echte Dienstleistung hingelegt zu haben, dann will man plötzlich eine reale Gegenleistung wie jeglichen Content erleben, weil man ja das selbe wie jeder andere bezahlt.


Der 13€ Joker ist witzigerweise Realität, weil ich die 13€ nicht virtuell bezahle...und selber mir wünsche, jeglichen Content der in meine Zeit passt zu sehen, aber gewiss nicht fordere...


LaVerne schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man WoW nach Stunden abrechnen mit optionalen Monats- und Tages-Flatrates - oder in der "Armory" die tatsächlichen Spielzeiten anzeigen lassen. Ich wette, dann wären einige der selbsternannten "Casual-Schreier" plötzlich sehr still...


*gähn*
Der Begriff Casual ist im Grunde genauso aussagend, wie der Begriff Mensch...unendlich viele Variationsmöglichkeiten, was Spiezeit, Spielverhalten etc. betrifft...wir können uns jetzt auch stundenlang im Kreise drehen, wer als erstes geschrien hat oder am "lautesten"...*gähn*


LaVerne schrieb:


> Du willst mir nicht erzählen, daß in eurer Gilde das Zusammenspiel gerade im Hero-Bereich nach wie vor noch genauso läuft wie in BC?


Vielleicht liegt es jenseits deiner Vorstellungskraft, aber in unserer Gilde geht es in erster Linie um die Menschen, nicht um Pixel. Wenn ich die Wahl habe z.B. zwischen Gilden-PDK gerade mit den Wiederinsteigern, deren Equip nicht das Beste ist und daher das ganze nicht ganz reibungslos ablaufen wird und ICC25 Garantieloot, dann wipe ich lieber in PDK...weil der Spaß im TS unendlich viel höher ist, als ein paar lila Pixel mehr...


LaVerne schrieb:


> Ich hab's in meinen zwei Gilden erlebt: Die sehr guten Spieler wandern mit ihren Mains in Stammgruppen für Hardmodes ab, weil es ihnen sonst zu langweilig ist und stehen der Gilde in den Raids nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Alle anderen wuseln wild in Rnds herum; bis auf einen oder zwei Raidtage - zu denen es fraglich ist, ob man überhaupt noch 10 Leute zusammenbekommt - passiert gildenmäßig wenig.
> 
> Genauso schöner Abschluß wie Einstieg. Welche "Argumente" sollen das sein? Daß die Spieler ihre Klasse mittlerweile ganz toll beherrschen und der Content deshalb einfacher erscheint? Das Gegenteil erlebt man wohl jeden Tag auf den Servern (nach Aktivierung meines 7-Tage-Rückkehr-Accounts bei einem 25er-Naxx-"Farmrun" erlebt. Die tollen GS5500 wollten mich gar nicht mitnehmen (GS4500). Trotz dreimonatiger Pause und Gammel-Equip mit dem Jäger immer noch unter den ersten Drei - und einer der wenigen Überlebenden bei Heigan, bei dem sich dieser "Farm-Run" nach zwei Wipes mangels Movements fast aller Beteiligten auflöste - und es sind nicht die "Überlebenden" gegangen, sondern die Bodenverzierung) .


Tolle Gilde...null Zusammenhalt, spielerischer Fortschritt vor Miteinander...nur weil du in einer oder zwei Gilden warst/bist, in denen Egoismus eine Tugend darstellt, muss das nicht überall so sein.

Ah, ja die Selbstbeweihräucherung darf natürlich nicht fehlen...nur hat dieser Abschnitt rein gar nichts mit dem von dir zitierten Teilbeitrag meinerseits zu tun.


LaVerne schrieb:


> Daß die AddOns das Spiel so einfach machen? Warum war das zu BC-Zeiten dann nicht der Fall, obwohl die selben AddOns mit den selben Features benutzt wurden? Darf ich daran erinnern, daß Zul'Aman keine Vorquest hatte und die Rnds trotzdem nicht Schlange anstanden? DBM, Grid, Decursive etc. gab es auch "damals" schon - und einige spezielle AddOns wie z. B. "EasyMother" für die Schattenmami im BT. Wenn diese AddOns alles so einfach machten, wieso haben die selbsternannten Casuals dann nicht "damals" im BT gestanden, nachdem die Vorquest wegfiel und konkurrenzfähiges Equip durch Marken erhältlich war? Wieso haben es allerdings "echte Casuals" mit Job, Familie etc. aus meiner damaligen Gilde geschafft, MH und BT mit zwei Raidtagen in der Woche zu stürmen?


Puuuuhhh...ok, für dich nochmal gaaaaaanz langsam. Addons, Guides (Videos und Texte, Bilder und Skizzen), viele neue oder veränderte (meist verbesserte) Zauber/Fähigkeiten haben ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet, das das Spiel in seiner Mechanik MITTLERWEILE einfacher geworden ist. Einfacher, nicht einfach.

Wenn du mir schon schwache Argumente vorwerfen möchtest, dann konter mich auch bitte entprechend argumentativ inhaltlich aus...so, ist das nur warem Luft.


----------



## Quintusrex (22. Januar 2010)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Mehr Zeit = Mehr Raiden = Mehr Erfahrung dabei sammeln = Boss Kill



Ironie_on

Am beste baut Blizz nen Timer ein, unter 100 Tage played, geht keine Raidinstanz mehr auf.

Ironie_off

Mal im Ernst, ich habe bis jetzt KEINEN vernünftigen Grund gelesen, wieso Leute, die neben WoW noch andere Dinge zu tun haben, nicht im Endcontent raiden sollen. 

Der Faktor Zeit ist doch keine Maßgabe. Letztendlich sollte das Können entscheiden und sonst nichts und das hatte Blizz mit der Änderung vor. Was die Com wieder draus macht, ist ein anderes Thema.

Übrigens, ich lese bei uns auf dem Server wieder vermehrt, dass die "Pro" Gilden Spieler suchen. Wo sollen die bitteschön herkommen, wenn sich alles nur noch um Clearerfahrung und ewige Spielzeit dreht? Spieler, die jetzt nachkommen, hätten wenn es nach euren Wünschen ginge, ja keine Möglichkeit ICC auch nur zu sehen.


----------



## DirtyLick (22. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Das wird so aber nicht gehen! Die Leute bezahlen alle das Gleiche dafür, und dann hat auch jeder ein Recht darauf das Spiel voll "nutzen" zu können! Du kaufst Dir auch keinen Ferrari für das gleiche Geld wie jeder andere, und darfst aber nur bis zum 3. Gang damit fahren!
> 
> Die Pros sollen ihr super high euqip kriegen, aber den Endcontent sollte jeder irgendwie "sehen" können!



Nö. Warum soll jeder den Endcontent sehen können? Also den Zeitpunkt an dem der pöse Obermotz umgehauen wird? Dieses Erlebnis sollte nur denjenigen vorbehalten sein (Zu Wotlk-Zeiten hört sich das sicherlich seltsam an) die dafür "gearbeitet haben. 

Als die meisten von den aktuellen Forenusern noch das Internet nach DonkeyKong-Cheats durchforstet haben, ging eine kleine Minderheit auf die gewaltigen Spiele los. Nicht um der beste zu sein, den längsten zu haben, nein! Ganz einfach nur um Spass(!) zu haben. Dazu brauchte es keiner glänzenden Rüstung (oder lila, orange..), sondern nur ein wenig miteinander. Fehler des anderen zu sehen, ihm zu helfen, eigene Fehler zu bemerken und diese durch irgendeinen blöden Spruch zu kommentieren, um anschliessend eine neue Gilde aus diesem zarten Pflänzchen der Freundschaft wachsen zu lassen.....

Niemals, hat irgendjemand ein Spiel gekauft mit dem RECHT auch das Ende zu sehen. Wenn du zu blöd für Monopoly warst/bist überlebst du die erste Runde nicht, säufst den Kasten Bier leer, während sich die anderen köstlich amüsieren.

Kommt mal runter von dem Schwanzvergleichszeugs. Wow ist ein Spiel. Ein gutes Spiel. Wow wird von Leuten wie dir kaputtgemacht, die meinen sie hätten auf irgendwas ein "Recht".
Niemand wird gezwungen WoW zu spielen nur weil es gut ist. Zockt weiter CS und was weiß ich nicht alles, spart Euch aber bitte die 30 Euro für Cataclysm.


----------



## Plohunter (22. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Der Faktor Zeit ist doch keine Maßgabe. Letztendlich sollte das Können entscheiden und sonst nichts und das hatte Blizz mit der Änderung vor. Was die Com wieder draus macht, ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Übrigens, ich lese bei uns auf dem Server wieder vermehrt, dass die "Pro" Gilden Spieler suchen. Wo sollen die bitteschön herkommen, wenn sich alles nur noch um Clearerfahrung und ewige Spielzeit dreht? Spieler, die jetzt nachkommen, hätten wenn es nach euren Wünschen ginge, ja keine Möglichkeit ICC auch nur zu sehen.



Kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen.Ich glaub der Kollege meint, dass man sich den Skill erst aneignen muss.Man kann zwar argumentieren, dass man beim leveln schon gewisse Fähigkeiten entwickelt, aber den Rest lernt man in Raids(PvE bezogen).Es gibt zwar solche Leute die auch nach Jahren ihre Klasse noch nicht richtig beherschen und welche, die schon nach ein paar Tagen keine Probleme haben ihre Klasse zu spielen, aber man braucht auch eine gewisse Übung um sein ganzes Potentzial zu entfalten.

Was nützt einem das beste Equip wenn man keinen Plan von der Rotation hat oder nie gewisse "Ausweichbewegungen" trainiert hat.Diese Spieler werden dann ins kalte Wasser gestoßen und beschweren sich, dass man sie nicht ausreichend vorbereitet hat.Dieshalb sollten diese Spieler nicht im Highend Content einsteigen sondern sich erst einmal "hocharbeiten"


----------



## Quintusrex (22. Januar 2010)

@ Plohunter

ich gebe dir ja im großen und ganzen recht, aber nur weil jemand 100 mal in PdK war, alle teile hat und es immernoch nicht gerafft hat, ist er für ICC nicht brauchbarer als jemand, der einmal drinnen war nur 2 oder 3 teile hat, den rest für marken holt und seinen char beherrscht.

beispiel PdK anub, ich hab schon genug leute gesehen, die den boss noch immer nicht kapiert haben, obwohl sie schon x- mal drinnen waren und es gibt spieler, denen erklärt man es einmal und die bringen es. 

wen von den leuten würdest du eher dabei haben wollen?

das meine ich, wenn ich sage der faktor zeit ist kein anhaltspunkt, letztendlich gehört mehr zu einem guten spieler als nur die Zeit, die er mit raiden verbringt oder der ach so tolle gearscore.


----------



## LaVerne (22. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Ui, da hab ich wohl ein Sensibelchen erwischt, welches sich angesprochen fühlt. Taschentuch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muß kein "Sensibelchen" sein, um zu bemerken, daß Dein unsachlicher und unbegründet überheblicher Ton in keinster Weise zu einer entspannten Diskussion beiträgt. Souverän geht anders - z. B. mit Hinweis auf die angebliche "Widerlegung" - die offensichtlich nicht stattgefunden hat, sonst würdest Du in Deiner Antwort darauf verweisen, statt weiter darauf einzugehen. 



> Multiple Persönlichkeit oder die Annahme die Meinung aller zu vertreten...oder warum benutzt du wir, statt ich?



Da ich mich in meiner Meinung - der Vergleich mit den Offline-Spielen kam von mir - hier von einigen Leuten im Thread als auch im Bekanntenkreis bestätigt finde, habe ich das "wir" meines Erachtens nach zu Recht benutzt. Beantwortet das Deine Frage nach meiner geistigen Verfassung oder hast Du vor, weiterhin schön unsachlich und möglichst im Tonfall abwertend herumzuschwurbeln, um etwaige Gegensprecher (an einer Diskussion ist es Dir im Sinne des Wortes offenbar nicht gelegen) abzuschrecken?



> Richtig ZUSATZlevel oder ZUSATZgegner, die jedoch keinen entscheidenden Einfluss auf das Erlangen des Spielziels haben..ergo, völlig wurscht in dem Vergleich sind. Und wenn es einen "erhöhten" Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt, wie du selber schreibst, dann bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss auch, das einen niedrigeren enthält. WoW hat KEINEN WÄHLBAREN Schwierigkeitsgrad zu SPIELBEGINN.



Ich mach's anschaulich für Dich: Ist es in Deiner Vorstellung möglich, daß ein Spiel nur einen Schwierigkeitsgrad bietet, jedoch Zusatzinstanzen bzw. Bosse bzw. sonstigen Inhalt? War das eindeutig genug?



> Der Einzige einem wählbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad vergleichbare Anteil an WoW sind normale oder heroische Instanzen.



Du hast die "Hardmodes" vergessen.



> Zum Vergleich, um zu verdeutlichen, warum ICH PERSÖNLICH (und meine anderen Stimmen im Kopf) das schnelle Equipen gut finde und was ich mit dem von dir kritisierten Beitrag aussagen wollte. Vor ein paar Wochen beendete ein Gildenkollege seine lange WoW-Pause...ein sehr guter Spieler, aber sein Equip war natürlich völlig veraltet. Also mischte er HC-Inis auf, sammelte Marken, machte ein paar Random-Raids...und spaziert mittlerweile wieder in einem Raid durch ICC25, PDOK usw...so schnell, wäre das in Classic sowieso nicht und in auch in BC nicht gegangen. Ich finde es gut, muss aber ganz gewiss nicht jeder.



Für diese kleine Feststellung mußt Du werweißwieviele Worte aufwenden? Wäre es allerdings in Deiner Gilde, die - wie Du unten beschreibst - nur auf das Erlebnis zusammen ausgerichtet ist, ein Problem gewesen, diesen sehr guten Spieler mal eben in ein, zwei Raids auszustatten, statt ihn durch den Rnd-Grind zu schicken?



> Echt, du fandest die Zeiten in BC miserabel? Ich fand BC gut, hat mir Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich SW erst nach dem großen Nerf von innen betrachtet habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werde Ironie demnächst deutlicher kennzeichen, obwohl ich eigentlich dachte, mit einem "Jupp" zu Anfang sei es schon deutlich genug. Ich fand BC recht gut, wenn auch verbesserungswürdig in vielerlei Hinsicht. Sunwell habe ich übrigens nie gesehen - ich hatte noch genügend mit dem Rest zu tun.
Wenn es zu BC und WotLK - wie es aussieht - gleich viel Spieler gab, dann muß man allerdings sagen, daß die Änderungen in LK alles andere als ein Erfolg waren - lediglich einen Teil des Klientels zu Ungunsten der Community wurde ausgetauscht.



> Es gibt einen ganz simplen Grund, warum damals sämtliche Instanzen geraidet wurden: Weil nicht alle auf dem gleichen Stand waren. JA! NEIN! DOCH! OH!



Welch neue Information! Statt Content zu überspringen, weil den keiner mehr macht, hatte also ein Neu- bzw. Wiedereinsteiger früher erheblich mehr zu erleben? Das spricht doch eher für ein stufenweises Vorgehen als dagegen! 
Leider wurde auch in BC der T5-Content durch das Sunwell-Marken-Zeugs obsolet und wurde gegen Ende nur durch die Vereinfachung und natürlich die zu ergatternden Erfolge wieder interessant gemacht.



> Und wer hat behauptet, das es nur diese 2 Gruppen gäbe? Das waren nur 2 Extrembeispiele, nicht eine allgemeingültige Kategorisierung.



Warum bringst Du dann überhaupt dieses Beispiel? Es ist doch völlig überflüssig zu erwähnen, daß man lieber mit angenehmen Mitspielern als mit Nervensägen spielt - da werden Dir wohl annähernd 100 % der Spieler zustimmen. Welchen Nährwert hatte das also für die Diskussion? Bisserl polemisieren, damit's die Leuts ruhig sind?

Hier wird immer so getan, als ob jeder mit dem sogenannten "Skill" kein gutes Equip hätte (siehe Gearscore-Diskussion) oder eine egoistische Nervensäge wäre - und natürlich liegt jeder Spieler mit hoher DPS-Zahl immer im Dreck, weil er kein Movement drauf hat oder Aggro-Management für ihn ein Fremdwort wäre. Und natürlich würden nur diese Leute sich beschweren.



> Ja und? Es ist ein Spiel, schade wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht und daher nicht mehr gespielt wird, aber es gibt noch so viele andere Spiele oder Sachen, mit denen man seine Freizeit füllen kann.



Diskussionsforen sind meiner Ansicht nach dafür da, daß man auch über die unsinnigsten Sachen seinen Standpunkt austauscht. Wenn hier also keiner mehr mitschreiben und erzählen darf, warum ihm WoW weniger oder überhaupt keinen Spaß macht, können wir das Ding hier auch gesamt zumachen.



> Sorry, aber das es nur zu leichten oder unereichbaren Content gäbe ist ja wohl nun wirklich Blödsinn. Für jeden "Spielstand" (Equip, Skill, Zeit etc.) ist etwas dabei.



Dann zähl' mal auf. Meines Erachtens nach gibt es außer den Raids so gut wie keinen Inhalt, der nicht zu leicht wäre. Fesselnden tatsächlichen "Casual"-Inhalt sehe ich heute nicht; es heißt mehr denn je "Raid or die!". 

Mehr im 2. Posting - mehr Zitate lässt die Software nicht zu!


----------



## LaVerne (22. Januar 2010)

> Der 13€ Joker ist witzigerweise Realität, weil ich die 13€ nicht virtuell bezahle...und selber mir wünsche, jeglichen Content der in meine Zeit passt zu sehen, aber gewiss nicht fordere...



Du magst ihn nicht fordern, es ist aber das "Argument" vieler, daß man für seine 13 Ronzen gefälligst auch alles sehen müße - und abseits vom real geleisteten Geldbeitrag soll ja nur keiner mit RL-Vergleichen kommen, weil der auf das Spiel nicht passe. Es ist IMHO ein Widerspruch, RL-Vergleiche auszuschließen, wenn es um Spielinhalte bzw. deren Gestaltung geht, aber andererseits für seinen real geleisteten Beitrag die Spielgestaltung (eben "Ich will aber alles sehen, weil ich bezahle!") vorauszusetzen.
Daß andere Leute abweichende Vorstellungen haben, die ebenfalls denselben Betrag bezahlen, wird dann mit einem "Wir sind aber viel mehr!" abgeschmettert, obwohl sich die Menge der Spieler von BC zu WotLK nicht wirklich unterscheidet. 
Ich halte Omidas' Prozenteinschätzung für durchaus reell - und mit ein klein wenig Vereinfachungen bzw. Anpassungen des BC-Systems (leichterer Zugang für Twinks; Zugang zu Heroics auch ohne Ruf, wenn von entsprechenden Leuten geladen; 10er und 25er-System für die kleineren Gilden ohne die Vereinfachungen und optionale Bosse statt Hardmodes; abwechslungsreichere Aufgaben wie schöne lange Questreihen für Pets etc., statt Unmengen davon für ewiggleiche Dailies unter's Volk zu hämmern etc.). denke ich, daß wir erheblich weniger unzufriedener Leute in WoW hätten.



> *gähn*
> Der Begriff Casual ist im Grunde genauso aussagend, wie der Begriff Mensch...unendlich viele Variationsmöglichkeiten, was Spiezeit, Spielverhalten etc. betrifft...wir können uns jetzt auch stundenlang im Kreise drehen, wer als erstes geschrien hat oder am "lautesten"...*gähn*



Mir ist nicht klar, was Du mir damit sagen möchtest - abgesehen davon, mal wieder Deine eigene Überheblichkeit zur Schau zu stellen. Hast Du es auch sachlich?



> Vielleicht liegt es jenseits deiner Vorstellungskraft, aber in unserer Gilde geht es in erster Linie um die Menschen, nicht um Pixel. Wenn ich die Wahl habe z.B. zwischen Gilden-PDK gerade mit den Wiederinsteigern, deren Equip nicht das Beste ist und daher das ganze nicht ganz reibungslos ablaufen wird und ICC25 Garantieloot, dann wipe ich lieber in PDK...weil der Spaß im TS unendlich viel höher ist, als ein paar lila Pixel mehr...



Wieder so eine rethorische Nullbehauptung. Wer die Wahl zwischen mehr Spaß und weniger Spaß hat, wird mit Sicherheit kaum das letztere wählen. Warum mußte Dein oben erwähnter Wiedereinsteiger überhaupt Rnd gehen, wenn das so gut bei euch läuft (s. o.)?



> Tolle Gilde...null Zusammenhalt, spielerischer Fortschritt vor Miteinander...nur weil du in einer oder zwei Gilden warst/bist, in denen Egoismus eine Tugend darstellt, muss das nicht überall so sein.



Was die Wahl zwischen "wegen Langeweile aufhören" und "Stammraid" suchen mit reinem Egoismus zu tun hat, ist mir nicht verständlich. 
Noch mal die Frage an Dich: Es hat sich seit WotLK - gerade was die Heroes betrifft - also nichts bei euch geändert? Keine Leute, die lieber Rnd gegangen sind und eine ID haben, weil ihnen der Rnd-Raid zeitlich besser passte als der allwöchentliche Gildenraid?



> Ah, ja die Selbstbeweihräucherung darf natürlich nicht fehlen...nur hat dieser Abschnitt rein gar nichts mit dem von dir zitierten Teilbeitrag meinerseits zu tun.



Wohl aber mit den hier oft getätigten Aussagen anderer. Wenn Du forderst, daß ich oder andere sich hier ausschließlich mit Dir beschäftigen, dann würde ich dafür die Diskussion per eMail vorschlagen. Dein Schreibstil als auch die Erzählungen vom Verhalten innerhalb Deiner Gilde hat selbstverständlich nichts von Selbstbeweihräucherung. 



> Puuuuhhh...ok, für dich nochmal gaaaaaanz langsam. Addons, Guides (Videos und Texte, Bilder und Skizzen), viele neue oder veränderte (meist verbesserte) Zauber/Fähigkeiten haben ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet, das das Spiel in seiner Mechanik MITTLERWEILE einfacher geworden ist. Einfacher, nicht einfach.



Einfacher seit Start des LK-AddOns - und in Teilen verdammt einfach, zumindest im Vergleich zu BC. Nur haben die AddOns sowie Videos etc. damit wenig zu tun, weil es das alles auch zu BC-Zeiten gab.



> Wenn du mir schon schwache Argumente vorwerfen möchtest, dann konter mich auch bitte entprechend argumentativ inhaltlich aus...so, ist das nur warem Luft.



Dann hätten wir immerhin Gleichstand.


----------



## Nexilein (22. Januar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Ahja um noch auf das böse Ruffarmen zu BC zurückzukommen....:
> 
> Mein Twink hat gestern frisch auf 70 in 6h sich für ALLE Instanzen den heroischen Modus freigeschaltet.
> Wer sich über so einen Aufwand beschwert, gehört sonstwohin, aber nicht in ein Pc-Spiel


Heute musst du aber nur "Wohlwollend" werden um den Schlüssel zu kaufen, früher ging das erst ab "Respektvoll". Außerdem geben heute auch die Gegner Ruf, die keine Exp mehr bringen. Daher hatte man früher auf Lvl 70 meistens nur eine Ini pro Fraktion, die Ruf, aber kein neues Equip gebracht hat.
Die meisten Spieler haben damals wohl erstmal Kara geraidet, und dann den Ruf für die heroischen Instanzen nachträglich gefarmt um an die Urne zu kommen oder die SSC Pre zu machen. 

Komischerweise war es ja nach der Einführung der zweiten Generation von Markenitems damals fast das selbe wie jetzt. Jeder "Nap" hatte Markenequip weil man die Marken in Kara und Heros farmen konnte. Und heute wünscht man sich die schweren Instanzen zurück, über die man sich noch vor 2 Jahren aufgeregt hat weil sie "Epix 4 free" boten.


----------



## Ureldhir (22. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Heute musst du aber nur "Wohlwollend" werden um den Schlüssel zu kaufen, früher ging das erst ab "Respektvoll". Außerdem geben heute auch die Gegner Ruf, die keine Exp mehr bringen. Daher hatte man früher auf Lvl 70 meistens nur eine Ini pro Fraktion, die Ruf, aber kein neues Equip gebracht hat.
> Die meisten Spieler haben damals wohl erstmal Kara geraidet, und dann den Ruf für die heroischen Instanzen nachträglich gefarmt um an die Urne zu kommen oder die SSC Pre zu machen.
> 
> Komischerweise war es ja nach der Einführung der zweiten Generation von Markenitems damals fast das selbe wie jetzt. Jeder "Nap" hatte Markenequip weil man die Marken in Kara und Heros farmen konnte. Und heute wünscht man sich die schweren Instanzen zurück, über die man sich noch vor 2 Jahren aufgeregt hat weil sie "Epix 4 free" boten.



Der Wohlwollendnerf kam doch recht "früh" damals in BC. Ich hab Bc ausgiebig genossen und mit entsprechend vielen Chars alles gemacht. Ruf farmte man damals wie auch heute ueber Quest und Instanzen. Vor dem Nerf ein wenig länger als 6h, das ist richtig. Allerdings hatte ich mit allen Chars immer Zugang zu allen heroischen Instanzen und war doch nur der böse Casual.
Nur wenn man vergleiche mit BC zieht und das schlimme Ruffarmen als Grund angiebt, was bei normalem Spielpensum und Spielverhalten auf 70 in 6h machbar ist.... Tut mir leid. Wer die Zeit nicht aufbringen kann und will gehört wirklicht nicht mehr ansatzweise in ein MMO.


----------



## Omidas (22. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Heute musst du aber nur "Wohlwollend" werden um den Schlüssel zu kaufen, früher ging das erst ab "Respektvoll". Außerdem geben heute auch die Gegner Ruf, die keine Exp mehr bringen. Daher hatte man früher auf Lvl 70 meistens nur eine Ini pro Fraktion, die Ruf, aber kein neues Equip gebracht hat.
> Die meisten Spieler haben damals wohl erstmal Kara geraidet, und dann den Ruf für die heroischen Instanzen nachträglich gefarmt um an die Urne zu kommen oder die SSC Pre zu machen.
> 
> Komischerweise war es ja nach der Einführung der zweiten Generation von Markenitems damals fast das selbe wie jetzt. Jeder "Nap" hatte Markenequip weil man die Marken in Kara und Heros farmen konnte. Und heute wünscht man sich die schweren Instanzen zurück, über die man sich noch vor 2 Jahren aufgeregt hat weil sie "Epix 4 free" boten.



1) Als ich mit meinem Tankpala gelevelt habe, hatte ich mit den Rufstufen kein Problem. War da eh schon direkt nach 70ig bei fast allen Respektvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Spaß beiseite. Fand das Ruf farmen ging recht fix bis Respektvoll. Würde da lieber alle Inifraktionen auf diese Stufe bringen, als nur einmal Söhne Hodirs auf ehrfürchtig. Den ich finde Hodir ist die ödere und langweiliger Methode Ruf zu farmen und Instanzenruf ging nebenbei. Und diese Rufvorraussetzung hatte einen gewaltigen Vorteil. Wenn man mit in eine Hero kam, war das für jeden anderen aus der Gruppe ausreichend als Könnensbeweis (Tanks etwas außen vor. die hatten es immer schon schwerer). Hätte zu der Zeit einer in Shattrat bei der Gruppensuche nach Gearscore etc gefragt, hätte ihn wohl der halbe /2 ausgelacht. Mit dem Wegfall der Pre sah man sich gezwungen auf andere Art und weise sicher zu stellen, das er in die Ini rein passte. Und das uferte aus. aus realistischen Werten wurden irgendwann utopische, die sich mit WotLK noch weiter steigerten, da man als Vielspieler leicht an passendes Equip ran kommt. Für den wirklichen Casual Rnd spieler ist ja (vor einführung des neuen LFG-Tools) die Pre die von den Spielern aufgestellt wurde bei weitem schwieriger als wenn man eine (nicht mehr vorhandene) Instanzfraktion auf Ehrfüchtig bringt.

2) Das Insel Markenequip
Jetzt muss ich mal böse schätzen, da ich das selber nicht mehr genau weiß. Damals gab es wieviele T5,5wertige Items für Marken? Mehr als 7 Stück pro Skillung warens glaube ich nicht. Und wie viele sind es Heute? Das war damals als Ergänzung gedacht. Heute als Ersatz. Und weil es nur eine Ergänzung war, war der unmut bei weitem nicht so groß. Vor allem, da sich auch einige gut Equipte Leute Teile holen konnten, wo sie bislang kein Droppglück hatten. Auch das man sich damals vielleicht ein wenig darüber aufgeregt hat und heute sich danach sehnt ist kein Widerspruch. Den man weis nie, was noch die Zukunft bringt. Vielleicht wird in einem Jahr wenn Cata draußen ist hier ein Thread diskutiert, wie gut doch die alte WotLK Zeit war^^

Edit:
Und das man erst Kara ging und dann sich den Ruf für die Heros hohlte ist falsch. Zumindest für die meisten Fraktionen. Den für Kara brauchte man: Hüter der Zeit, Unteres Viertel, Expedition des Cenarius auf Respektvoll, weil man da für die Karapre auf Hero rein musste. Also bei 3/5 der Fraktionen musste man den Ruf schon vor Kara haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Thralmar/Allyäquivalent und FdS blieben dann noch über)


----------



## Xorle (23. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Man muß kein "Sensibelchen" sein, um zu bemerken, daß Dein unsachlicher und unbegründet überheblicher Ton in keinster Weise zu einer entspannten Diskussion beiträgt. Souverän geht anders - z. B. mit Hinweis auf die angebliche "Widerlegung" - die offensichtlich nicht stattgefunden hat, sonst würdest Du in Deiner Antwort darauf verweisen, statt weiter darauf einzugehen.
> 
> Da ich mich in meiner Meinung - der Vergleich mit den Offline-Spielen kam von mir - hier von einigen Leuten im Thread als auch im Bekanntenkreis bestätigt finde, habe ich das "wir" meines Erachtens nach zu Recht benutzt. Beantwortet das Deine Frage nach meiner geistigen Verfassung oder hast Du vor, weiterhin schön unsachlich und möglichst im Tonfall abwertend herumzuschwurbeln, um etwaige Gegensprecher (an einer Diskussion ist es Dir im Sinne des Wortes offenbar nicht gelegen) abzuschrecken?


Wenn ich kein Interesse an einer Diskussion hätte, wäre ich nicht in einem Forum wie diesem unterwegs derzeit. Der Deiner Meinung nach überhebliche Ton ist völlig absichtlich provozierend gewählt, als Resultat diverser Diffamierungen seiten "ProRaider" in diesem Thread und ein Echo deines eigenen Beitrags. Die Widerlegung hab ich aus dem einfachen Grund der nicht gewollten Wiederholung nicht abermals niedergeschrieben. Zum Nachlesen, einfach ein paar Seiten zurück. 
Wer die "wir"-Form wählt, muss sich auch die Frage (oder den Spott) gefallen lassen, ob er für eine repräsentative Allgemeinheit spricht, was ich trotz einiger Leute in diesem Thread und deiner Freunde immer noch stark anzweifel.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Ich mach's anschaulich für Dich: Ist es in Deiner Vorstellung möglich, daß ein Spiel nur einen Schwierigkeitsgrad bietet, jedoch Zusatzinstanzen bzw. Bosse bzw. sonstigen Inhalt? War das eindeutig genug?
> 
> Du hast die "Hardmodes" vergessen.
> 
> Für diese kleine Feststellung mußt Du werweißwieviele Worte aufwenden? Wäre es allerdings in Deiner Gilde, die - wie Du unten beschreibst - nur auf das Erlebnis zusammen ausgerichtet ist, ein Problem gewesen, diesen sehr guten Spieler mal eben in ein, zwei Raids auszustatten, statt ihn durch den Rnd-Grind zu schicken?


Ich kann mir sehr viel vorstellen, auch auf einen Schwierigkeitsgrad beschränkte Spiele (wie auch schon geschrieben...), was jedoch nichts daran ändert das der Vergleich...ach, halt, lies es ein paar Seiten vorher...

Wenn jemand freiwillig AUCH RandomHCInis macht, schon allein weil seine Spielzeit im Moment deutlich höher ist als das der meisten Gildenmitglieder, dann impliziert das nicht, das keine Raids MIT diesem Spieler stattfinden, oder? Und niemand wird "geschickt", jeder spielt auf die Weise die ihm persönlich am liebsten ist.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Ich werde Ironie demnächst deutlicher kennzeichen, obwohl ich eigentlich dachte, mit einem "Jupp" zu Anfang sei es schon deutlich genug. Ich fand BC recht gut, wenn auch verbesserungswürdig in vielerlei Hinsicht. Sunwell habe ich übrigens nie gesehen - ich hatte noch genügend mit dem Rest zu tun.
> Wenn es zu BC und WotLK - wie es aussieht - gleich viel Spieler gab, dann muß man allerdings sagen, daß die Änderungen in LK alles andere als ein Erfolg waren - lediglich einen Teil des Klientels zu Ungunsten der Community wurde ausgetauscht.


Der erste Satz ist echt unfreiwillig komisch, weil dreimal darfst du raten wie meine Antwort darauf gemeint war...
Ok, also das die Com in ihrer Gesamtheit "schlechter" geworden ist, das Gefühl habe ich auch. Ob dies aber an neuen Spielern liegt, halte ich für eine unbegründete Behauptung bzw. Mutmaßung. Dann schieb doch bitte mal die von dir so geliebten Argumente/Beweise hinterher.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Welch neue Information! Statt Content zu überspringen, weil den keiner mehr macht, hatte also ein Neu- bzw. Wiedereinsteiger früher erheblich mehr zu erleben? Das spricht doch eher für ein stufenweises Vorgehen als dagegen!
> Leider wurde auch in BC der T5-Content durch das Sunwell-Marken-Zeugs obsolet und wurde gegen Ende nur durch die Vereinfachung und natürlich die zu ergatternden Erfolge wieder interessant gemacht.


Simple Frage, simple Antwort...
Das Stufensystem hat einen Zwangscharakter, das "neue" System lässt einem deutlich mehr Wahlmöglichkeiten...ob und wie diese Möglichkeiten genutzt werden 8auch gerne Stufe für Stufe) ist eine Frage der Umsetzung durch die Spieler, nicht eine alleinge "Schuld" des Systems.


LaVerne schrieb:


> Warum bringst Du dann überhaupt dieses Beispiel? Es ist doch völlig überflüssig zu erwähnen, daß man lieber mit angenehmen Mitspielern als mit Nervensägen spielt - da werden Dir wohl annähernd 100 % der Spieler zustimmen. Welchen Nährwert hatte das also für die Diskussion? Bisserl polemisieren, damit's die Leuts ruhig sind?
> 
> Hier wird immer so getan, als ob jeder mit dem sogenannten "Skill" kein gutes Equip hätte (siehe Gearscore-Diskussion) oder eine egoistische Nervensäge wäre - und natürlich liegt jeder Spieler mit hoher DPS-Zahl immer im Dreck, weil er kein Movement drauf hat oder Aggro-Management für ihn ein Fremdwort wäre. Und natürlich würden nur diese Leute sich beschweren.
> 
> Diskussionsforen sind meiner Ansicht nach dafür da, daß man auch über die unsinnigsten Sachen seinen Standpunkt austauscht. Wenn hier also keiner mehr mitschreiben und erzählen darf, warum ihm WoW weniger oder überhaupt keinen Spaß macht, können wir das Ding hier auch gesamt zumachen.


 Weil es durchaus (zu) viele Spieler gibt, denen Erfolg wichtiger ist als das Teamplay, denen "Spaß im TS" völlig wurscht ist, solange die Bosse liegen. Denen Loot wichtiger ist, als das Erlebnis. Die lieber "Mr. Oberroxxorwatbinichgeil" mitnehmen, als den netten "HerrnMüller", der halt nicht ganz so gut equipt ist und nicht mit Megaskill geboren wurde.
Wer hat denn bitte das behauptet? Ich nicht. Jetzt drehst du einen Punkt der hier mehrfach erwähnt wurde einfach um. Lies dir nochmal die ersten Seiten und diverse andere Threads durch, dann wirst du schnell feststellen, das der größte Anteil an Diskussionen darüber ausgelöst wurde, das alles zu leicht sei...
hat hier irgendwer ein Diskussionsverbot gefordert?



LaVerne schrieb:


> Dann zähl' mal auf. Meines Erachtens nach gibt es außer den Raids so gut wie keinen Inhalt, der nicht zu leicht wäre. Fesselnden tatsächlichen "Casual"-Inhalt sehe ich heute nicht; es heißt mehr denn je "Raid or die!".
> 
> Mehr im 2. Posting - mehr Zitate lässt die Software nicht zu!



Fast sämtliche Inhalte außerhalb von Raids sind leicht, das waren sie aber auch schon immer. Einfach ist aber nicht jeder Raid (für jeden) und grundsätzlich, wie es gerne dargestellt und sich darüber beschwert wird. Wer mit Itemlvldurchschnitt 245 (nur als Beispiel) zum ersten mal PDK geht, darf sich über Leichtigkeit nicht beschweren...nur als Beispiel...

Ok, bis gleich...


----------



## Xorle (23. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Du magst ihn nicht fordern, es ist aber das "Argument" vieler, daß man für seine 13 Ronzen gefälligst auch alles sehen müße - und abseits vom real geleisteten Geldbeitrag soll ja nur keiner mit RL-Vergleichen kommen, weil der auf das Spiel nicht passe. Es ist IMHO ein Widerspruch, RL-Vergleiche auszuschließen, wenn es um Spielinhalte bzw. deren Gestaltung geht, aber andererseits für seinen real geleisteten Beitrag die Spielgestaltung (eben "Ich will aber alles sehen, weil ich bezahle!") vorauszusetzen.
> Daß andere Leute abweichende Vorstellungen haben, die ebenfalls denselben Betrag bezahlen, wird dann mit einem "Wir sind aber viel mehr!" abgeschmettert, obwohl sich die Menge der Spieler von BC zu WotLK nicht wirklich unterscheidet.
> Ich halte Omidas' Prozenteinschätzung für durchaus reell - und mit ein klein wenig Vereinfachungen bzw. Anpassungen des BC-Systems (leichterer Zugang für Twinks; Zugang zu Heroics auch ohne Ruf, wenn von entsprechenden Leuten geladen; 10er und 25er-System für die kleineren Gilden ohne die Vereinfachungen und optionale Bosse statt Hardmodes; abwechslungsreichere Aufgaben wie schöne lange Questreihen für Pets etc., statt Unmengen davon für ewiggleiche Dailies unter's Volk zu hämmern etc.). denke ich, daß wir erheblich weniger unzufriedener Leute in WoW hätten.


Ich versuche es noch einmal...da ich nie gefordert habe, nur den Wunsch verstehen kann, möglichst alles zu sehen musst du mir in dem Zusammenhang auch nicht erklären, ob das ein treffender Vergleich ist oder nicht. Falscher Adressat. Warum ich grundsätzlich Vergleiche von WoW, einem Spiel und z.B. wie hier vorgekommen Arbeit ablehen liegt in der unterscheidlichen Natur der beiden "Dinge". 
Spiel = Freizeitbeschäftigung, soll vor allem Spaß machen, freiwillig
Arbeit = Sicherung der Existenzgrundlage durch Geld, ideal wenn die Arbeit auch noch Spaß macht (was aber nicht bei allen Menschen der Fall ist), letztendlich ein Muss



LaVerne schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht klar, was Du mir damit sagen möchtest - abgesehen davon, mal wieder Deine eigene Überheblichkeit zur Schau zu stellen. Hast Du es auch sachlich?


Das war eine weitere Erläuterung, das die beiden genannten und von die als pure Polemik kritisierten Extrembeispiele nur ein Bruchteil einer endlosen Facette darstellen. Der Begriff casual wurde von Kritikern dieser "Spielerart" geprägt und wird gerne auch hearbwürdigend benutzt. Und Sachlichkeit ist etwas grundsätzlich gutes, nur hab ich hier schnell gelernt (leider) das ein paar gezielt eingesetzte Provokationen zumiest überhaupt erst Reaktionen hervorrufen...rein sachlich geschrieben Beiträge werden von den Adressaten meist geflissentlich überlesen und wer dann auf die Provokationen reagiert ist meist auch der richtige Adressat.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Wieder so eine rethorische Nullbehauptung. Wer die Wahl zwischen mehr Spaß und weniger Spaß hat, wird mit Sicherheit kaum das letztere wählen. Warum mußte Dein oben erwähnter Wiedereinsteiger überhaupt Rnd gehen, wenn das so gut bei euch läuft (s. o.)?


Du ghst gar nicht auf den Inhalt ein, denn erzähl mir nicht, das viele Spieler (die meisten?) bei der Wahl zwischen "Massensterben mit netten Leuten" und "Freeloot mit Topgilde" nicht letzteres nehmen würden. Wahrscheinlich weil es ihnen Spaß macht, weil sich der Spaß dann durch den Loot ergibt. Weg von der Gemeinschaft, hin zum zweckorientieren spielen. Wo ist da eine Nullbehauptung?
Und ich habe nur behauptet, das in unserer Gilde Spaß bevorzugt wird, mehr nicht.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Was die Wahl zwischen "wegen Langeweile aufhören" und "Stammraid" suchen mit reinem Egoismus zu tun hat, ist mir nicht verständlich.
> Noch mal die Frage an Dich: Es hat sich seit WotLK - gerade was die Heroes betrifft - also nichts bei euch geändert? Keine Leute, die lieber Rnd gegangen sind und eine ID haben, weil ihnen der Rnd-Raid zeitlich besser passte als der allwöchentliche Gildenraid?


Du hast geschrieben, das einige (viele?) eurer Topleute sich einen anderen Raid gesucht haben und daher der Gildenraid nicht mehr zustande kam. Der Egoismus darin ist in meinen Augen, nicht einen Raid mit/durch die Gilde auf die Beine zu stellen, da ja scheinbar raidwillige Spieler "zurückblieben", sondern einen laufenden Raid suchen. Oder ich habe dich falsch verstanden.
Wir haben schon lange keinen Gildenraid mehr (ca. seid Einführung von Ulduar), weil viele Leute schon vor Ende BC aus zeitlichen Gründen (Arbeit), keine Lust mehr auf WoW, Elternfreuden oder sonstigen nicht das Spiel tangierende Gründen aufgehört haben. Als dann wieder ein paar ihr Abo kündigten und die meisten der restlichen auch keine Lust mehr auf feste Termine wegen eines Spiels in der Woche hatten, war der Raid gestorben...nicht die Gilde.


LaVerne schrieb:


> Wohl aber mit den hier oft getätigten Aussagen anderer. Wenn Du forderst, daß ich oder andere sich hier ausschließlich mit Dir beschäftigen, dann würde ich dafür die Diskussion per eMail vorschlagen. Dein Schreibstil als auch die Erzählungen vom Verhalten innerhalb Deiner Gilde hat selbstverständlich nichts von Selbstbeweihräucherung.


Na klar, ich fordere eine Beschäftigung nur mit mir selber, sorry, aber da musste ich herzhaft lachen. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, das auf einen Aspekt von möglichen Gründen, warum WoW vielen so leicht vorkommt niemand dieser Fraktion auch nur ansatzweise eingegangen ist.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Einfacher seit Start des LK-AddOns - und in Teilen verdammt einfach, zumindest im Vergleich zu BC. Nur haben die AddOns sowie Videos etc. damit wenig zu tun, weil es das alles auch zu BC-Zeiten gab.


Betrachte das Ganze mal in einem etwas größerem rahmen, nämlich seid Release...dann wirst du schnell feststellen, dass die Zunahme an Addons, Guides und vor allem die Veränderungen der Klassenfähigkeiten (Angleichung) in dem Verhältnis gestiegen sind, wie das Spiel leichter wurde (Ausschläge nach oben/unten durch bestimmte Bosse sind auch vorhanden)...aber dies als unzulässig abzutun ist ja auch einfacher (ist ja fast ein Wortspiel), als sich einzugestehen, das jeder halbwegs erfolgreiche Raider auch jede noch so kleine Möglichkeit der Erleichterung der Bosskämpfe nutzt...was ich persönlich nicht schlimm finde, nur relativiert das in meinen Augen das "Geheule", alles sei viel zu leicht...



LaVerne schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir immerhin Gleichstand.


Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.


----------



## Omidas (23. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> [...]
> Der erste Satz ist echt unfreiwillig komisch, weil dreimal darfst du raten wie meine Antwort darauf gemeint war...
> [...]



Solltest du dann echt markieren. Hab das auch nicht als Ironie verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber jetzt wo dus sagst, hätte einem der rolleyes Smily zu denken geben können^^




Xorle schrieb:


> [...]
> Fast sämtliche Inhalte außerhalb von Raids sind leicht, das waren sie aber auch schon immer. Einfach ist aber nicht jeder Raid (für jeden) und grundsätzlich, wie es gerne dargestellt und sich darüber beschwert wird. Wer mit Itemlvldurchschnitt 245 (nur als Beispiel) zum ersten mal PDK geht, darf sich über Leichtigkeit nicht beschweren...nur als Beispiel...
> 
> Ok, bis gleich...



Naja das ist nur halb wahr. Natürlich gehen einige mit zu gutem Gear rein. Aber PdK war man mit Ulduar Gear (kein Hardmode) rein und hat sich eigentlich überequipt gefühlt (bis auf Fraktionskampf vielleicht). Aber was ich an diesem Abschnitt als nicht korrekt sehe, ist der erste Teil. Es gab Sachen auch außerhalb von Raids, die schwer waren. Nur eben nicht in WotLK.

Heros in BC waren für den Wenigspieler (sag jetzt bewusst nicht Casual, da dieser Begriff bei weiten nicht das ausdrückt, wofür er eigentlich stehen sollte) DER Content. mit WotLK ist der für diese Gruppe lachhaft. Den als diese Gruppe hat man längst den Equipstand erreicht, der diese zu einfach macht. Dieser Moment war eigentlich schon mit T7 erreicht. Heros in BC konnten selbst mit T5 teilweise noch spannend sein. Was soll jemand der wirklich wenig spielt - sagen wir mal 3-4 Stunden wöchentlich - von diesem Addon halten, wenn er nicht gerade auf den Kopf gefallen ist. Dem ist nahezu sein ganzer Content abhanden gekommen. Erst recht, wenn man die auf vielen Servern ewigen PvP Warteschlangen mit in Betracht zieht, die eine alternative zu seichten Heros hätte seien können. Ich hätte gerne ein paar der Achievments für die Heros direkt drinne gesehen. Den mehr als einmal macht die kaum einer und die haben teilweise nutzen und verstand. zum Beispiel Drak Taron der Trollboss. Hätte ich super gefunden, wenn der das Achievment als Standard hat. Den er bringt einem spieleriches können bei, das man gebrauchen kann. Nutze Line of Sight. Kriegt man als Neuling nirgendwo beigebracht.

Jetzt mal allgemein:

Eigentlich wird leider alles im Moment auf Raids ausgelegt. Aber das kann eigentlich nicht gut gehen. Ist ja fast, als ob man Techno- Heimatmusik- und Rockfans in einen Raum sperrt und ihnen die selbe Musik vorspielen würde.

Auch das Argument mit dem Content ist für mich immer wieder eine unverständliche Sache. Da wird sich beschwert, das man in WoW Sachen nicht sehen konnte, die vielleicht 5% des Spiels ausmachen. Und das obwohl man eigentlich das schaffen könnte (außer mit extrem wenig Spielzeit). Man musste halt seine Prioritäten setzen. Ich sag ja auch nicht, das Meister der Lehren einfacher gemacht werden soll, da ich aufgrund meiner aktiven Raidbeteiligung kaum Zeit habe Quests zu machen.

Und noch was. BC hätte ich um keinen Preis mit den Pro Gilden tauschen wollen. 1 Monat was zu tun, 3 Moante nichts. Dann kam BT raus. 1 Moant was zu tun. Und wieviele Monate hatten die sich langweilen dürfen bis sunwell kam??? Und jetzt hat genau diese Probleme die 0815 Gilde. Was Blizzard ja selbst sieht, sonst würde nicht das Gatingsystem + Tryanzahl verwendet werden. Denke nicht, das es dazu dient die Progilden zu bremsen, sondern eher die "Normalos"
BC hatte ich es da viel angenehmer. 2 Wochen farmen/tryn. 1st kill bei Boss X, 2 Wochen farmen/tryen 1st Kill bei Boss Y 3 Wochen farmen tryn ...

BC hatte meiner Meinung nach nur 1 großes Casualfeindliche Problem. Wechsel von 10er auf 25iger.

Ist zwar nur wildeste Spekulation. Aber hätte es zu BC schon für jeden Raid 10er und 25iger gegeben, hätten viele viel weiter kommen können. Den es lag hauptsächlich nicht an der Schwierigkeit der Bosse, sondern daran das man 3 Karagruppen braucht um ein 25iger zu bauen. Dies zu koordinieren war schwer. Bei mir ist eine Gilde dran zerbrochen, da eine der KAragruppen schneller war und die Ersatzspieler in Beschalge nahm und es so zur Zersplitterung kam. Oder man machte nen Raidbündnis was auch nicht einfach zu koordinieren war.

Und auch zu BC hätte man trotzdem alles sehen können. Bei uns auf einem Server (Taerar - nicht gerade ein großer mit Topgilden) gab es nach dem 3.0 genug erfolgreiche Rnd Runs die Illidan gelegt haben. Sunwell lasse ich außen vor, den ersten wer war im BC Introvideo zu sehen? Illidan der Endboss von BC. Und Sunwell war für die leidenden Pros eine kleine Entschädigung fürs warten. Sowas wie heute HM. Jetzt hat Blizzard für WotLK den 3.0 Patch direkt aufgespielt und bietet verzögert normal BC an.

Edit, da dem gequoteten Post die Fortsetzung folgte:



Xorle schrieb:


> Ich versuche es noch einmal...da ich nie gefordert habe, nur den Wunsch verstehen kann, möglichst alles zu sehen musst du mir in dem Zusammenhang auch nicht erklären, ob das ein treffender Vergleich ist oder nicht. Falscher Adressat. Warum ich grundsätzlich Vergleiche von WoW, einem Spiel und z.B. wie hier vorgekommen Arbeit ablehen liegt in der unterscheidlichen Natur der beiden "Dinge".
> Spiel = Freizeitbeschäftigung, soll vor allem Spaß machen, freiwillig
> Arbeit = Sicherung der Existenzgrundlage durch Geld, ideal wenn die Arbeit auch noch Spaß macht (was aber nicht bei allen Menschen der Fall ist), letztendlich ein Muss
> [...]



Natürlich sind vergleiche von WoW mit Dingen, die zum beruflichen vorankommen dienen (dazu zählen auch Studium, Schule, etc) absolut fehl am Platz. Aber Vergleiche zwischen Hobby und Hobby sind sehr wohl erlaubt.
Wenn ich mich einen Berg-Wanderverein anschliesse bezahl ich meine Beitragsgebühren. Davon werden Fahrten zu Touren bezahlt.

Der eine läuft recht viel zum trainieren. Der andere nicht. Der eine kommt deswegen oben am Berg an bei einer Tour. Der andere muss an der Mittelstation warten bis die anderen zurück kommen.
Der eine steht bei einer Tour sehr früh auf um mit zu gehen, der andere bleibt noch was liegen. Der eine kriegt ein Marmeladenbrot zum Frühstück, der andere einen beeindruckenden Sonnenaufgang über den Bergen.
 Beide bezahlen das gleiche. Der eine kommt vielleicht an manchen Stellen weiter und sieht vielleicht auch was schönes. Aber der andere hat dafür andere Vorzüge. So ein Marmeladenbrot zum Frühstück hat auch seinen reiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der neuen Geschäftsführung hat man sich jetzt entschlossen, das alle gleich weit kommen sollen und man deswegen nicht mehr in den Alpen wandern geht, sondern sich an den Erhebungen in Nordfriesland versucht.

Mit Activision wurde jetzt beschlossen:
Das jeder die genialen Bosskämpfe aus BC erleben sollte. Deswegen gibt es jetzt in WotLK genialen Bosse für Jedermann.
Das Jeder die epischen Schlachten in den BGs erleben kann. Deswegen gibt es seit WotLK (und bei AV seit Mitte BC) epische Schlachten für Jedermann (mit irrsinnigen Warteschlangen)

Ich finde die Frage sollte nicht sein, ob jeder alles sehen kann, sondern ob jeder genug für sein Geld sehen kann. Und ich denke selbst für jemanden der nur bis Mitte T5 kam und nach 3.0 BT/MH hatte sehr viel für sein Geld bekommen. Es gab halt viel neben raiden zu tun.


----------



## Xorle (23. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Solltest du dann echt markieren. Hab das auch nicht als Ironie verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast vollkommen Recht damit, das die HC-Inis in BC teilwesie recht anspruchsvoll waren (vor allem im Vergleich zu heute) und damit auch interessanter. Das die recht leichten HC-Inis nun sozusagen durch die Leichtigkeit nicht mehr als Wenigspieler-Content "vorhanden" sind, sehe ich etwas anders, nämlich wegen der Marken. In BC war der erste Anreiz der HC-Inis diese überhaupt zu meistern respektive erstmal den Ruf zusammenzufarmen, diese betreten zu dürfen. Daraufhin (im Grunde wie bei Raids) wurden die gemeisterten Inis wegen Loot (epischer Drop beim Endboss) besucht. Somit war der "Zweck" der HC-Inis die Equipgrundlage fürs raiden bereit zu stellen. Wer seinen Loot abgegriffen hatte, dessen Motivation war danach verständlicherweise äußerst gering. Dann kam Kara, welches sozusagen der Krämerladen würd Raidwillige wurde, um sich dort auszustatten. HC-Inis waren praktisch tot (für diese Spieler)...dann kamen die Marken und dadurch wurden die Inis wieder "Interessant". 
Heute ist das Farmen von Marken der Hauptgrund...sind genug zusammen, gehts nur noch max einmal am Tag wegen der Frostmarken rein und weiter zum Raid...wenn alles glatt läuft. *g*
Recht hast du auf jeden Fall auch damit, das eine Reihe von anspruchsvollen 5er Inis ein gutes Training für Spieler darstellt. Ein Training, welches so manchem Neueinsteiger durch Wotlk teils völlig fehlt, leider.

Vieleicht wäre eine mögliche simple Lösung, das Itemlvl bei zukünftigen Raidinstanzen nicht weiter zu erhöhen. Somit hätte praktisch jeder die theoretische Möglichkeit "alles" zu sehen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad aber knackig anzuheben, das anspruchsvolle Taktiken notwendig sind und eben der "Skill" und nicht das Equip zwischen guten und weniger guten Spielern und damit auch über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet. Damit hätten auch Wenigspieler Zugang und Vielspiler oder Prospieler Herausforderung. Klar, ein wenig spät jetzt.
Nur so als Hirngespinst...

Witzig finde ich manchmal (nicht auf dich bezogen), das so viele BC als Vergleich nehmen und diese Zeit als viel besser beschreiben etc...kann mich halt an die Masse an Threads gut erinnern, in denen damals geschrieben wurde, wie schlecht BC doch sei und das wäre nicht mehr WoW und Classic war alles viel toller und...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder Teil von WoW hatte seine Vor-und Nachteile, klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten wirklich interessante Zusammenhänge in deinem Beitrag. Die Sache mit den 10er und 25er hat was, ja. Das problem hatten viele Gilden: Zu wenig für 25er, zu viel für 10er respektive wieder zu wenig für 2-3 10er.


----------



## Omidas (23. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen Recht damit, das die HC-Inis in BC teilwesie recht anspruchsvoll waren (vor allem im Vergleich zu heute) und damit auch interessanter. Das die recht leichten HC-Inis nun sozusagen durch die Leichtigkeit nicht mehr als Wenigspieler-Content "vorhanden" sind, sehe ich etwas anders, nämlich wegen der Marken. In BC war der erste Anreiz der HC-Inis diese überhaupt zu meistern respektive erstmal den Ruf zusammenzufarmen, diese betreten zu dürfen. Daraufhin (im Grunde wie bei Raids) wurden die gemeisterten Inis wegen Loot (epischer Drop beim Endboss) besucht. Somit war der "Zweck" der HC-Inis die Equipgrundlage fürs raiden bereit zu stellen. Wer seinen Loot abgegriffen hatte, dessen Motivation war danach verständlicherweise äußerst gering. Dann kam Kara, welches sozusagen der Krämerladen würd Raidwillige wurde, um sich dort auszustatten. HC-Inis waren praktisch tot (für diese Spieler)...dann kamen die Marken und dadurch wurden die Inis wieder "Interessant".
> Heute ist das Farmen von Marken der Hauptgrund...sind genug zusammen, gehts nur noch max einmal am Tag wegen der Frostmarken rein und weiter zum Raid...wenn alles glatt läuft. *g*
> Recht hast du auf jeden Fall auch damit, das eine Reihe von anspruchsvollen 5er Inis ein gutes Training für Spieler darstellt. Ein Training, welches so manchem Neueinsteiger durch Wotlk teils völlig fehlt, leider.
> [...]



Hab ich in einem vorherigen Post schon mal geschrieben. Ich bin BC trotzdem weiter Heros gegangen, obwohl ich nichts brauchte. Und warum? Weil sie lange Spaß gemacht haben. Übertrieben gesagt sind Raids Marathons gewesen und Heros waren kleine joggings um sich und die Muskulatur zu entspannen. So ein schöner Tiefensumpfhero run war richtig schön chillig. Die Stelle mit den Humanoiden Mobs vorm Hydraboss konnte man als Pala schön zugig machen und etwas seine AoE Tankfähigkeit aufbügeln und das Chainpullen. Ich habe sogar gerne Chaosgruppen gemacht (ja ich weiß sollte man nicht, sonst verzieht man die DDs^^) den ich wette, ich hätte bei weitem nicht so gut in MH die Wellen getankt, wenn ich nicht Spot und sonstige CDs in so manch einer Hero hätte verwenden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warum ich neben Entspannung und Übung auch noch gemacht habe? Weil sie selbst mit gutem Equip SPAß gemacht haben. Den Loot reicht zwar kurzzeitig aus um Leute hin zu bewegen. Doch das macht nicht unbedingt glücklich. Und vor allem werden die Instanzen dann auch nur solange besucht, bis man nicht davon braucht. Mit WotLK wurde das Problem umgangen. Zwar machen die Heros weniger Spaß, aber es wird so schnell MArkengear nach geschoben, das man nicht von der Farmarbeit weg kommt.
Und das BC Spaß gemacht hat ... mach mal eine Umfrag. Wer würde lieber nochmal Kara gehen, oder Naxx (WotLK). Ich wäre schwer entäuscht wenn nicht Kara gewinnen würde. Aber wer weiß. viele Neulinge kennen diese Prachtstück gar nicht.



Xorle schrieb:


> Vieleicht wäre eine mögliche simple Lösung, das Itemlvl bei zukünftigen Raidinstanzen nicht weiter zu erhöhen. Somit hätte praktisch jeder die theoretische Möglichkeit "alles" zu sehen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad aber knackig anzuheben, das anspruchsvolle Taktiken notwendig sind und eben der "Skill" und nicht das Equip zwischen guten und weniger guten Spielern und damit auch über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet. Damit hätten auch Wenigspieler Zugang und Vielspiler oder Prospieler Herausforderung. Klar, ein wenig spät jetzt.
> Nur so als Hirngespinst...
> [...]



Das wäre mehr als kontraproduktiv. Den du hast Das gegenargument ja eigentlich direkt mit den Heros aus BC genannt.

Was ist der Anreiz einen Boss zum ersten mal zu legen? Antwort: Gemeinschaft 30%, Herausforderung 30%, Content 30%, Loot 10%
Was ist der Anreiz einen Boss erneut zu legen? Antowrt: Gemeinschaft 40%, Herausforderung 15%, Content 5% Loot 40%

Und die Gemeinschaft besteht aus einem großen Teil auch wieder aus Content und Loot. Man will ja nicht asozial sein und nicht mehr mit gehen, jetzt da man seinen Content/Loot hat. Wenn man also keinen Loot mehr von Raidbossen haben würde, würden sie nicht mehr besucht. sieht man ja an Ulduar leider. Und ich denke das wäre bei weitem fataler als bei Heros. Den Heros sind eine Art entspannung (Wie oben geschrieben) und durch ihre Vielzahl auch eine Abwechselung. Raids gibt es nicht so viele.

Edit: 

Diese Aufschlüsselung für die Motivation ist auch ein Grund, warum ich keine Hardmodes mag.
Gemeinschaft? HMs müssen leider fast noch mehr die Spieler auf Skill und Klasse selektiert werden als zu BC. Da geht leider die Gemeinschaft etwas für drauf.
Herausforderung? 90% der Taktik ist bereits bekannt. 10% neu lernen und die restlichen 90% optimal spielen.
Conntent? Die Geschichte kenne ich doch irgendwoher .... mhm ....
Loot? Toll da gibt es Loot. Wofür brauche ich den? um den nächsten HM Boss zu legen, der Loot droppt, den ich brauche ... der Enboss droppt Loot den ich für .... ähhh mhm wofür brauche ich den Loot des HM Endbosses???? der nächste Normalmodedrop ist doch besser als der???? 

BC brauchte man den Loot um Herausforderung und Content weiter zu bestreiten. in WotLK HM für gar nichts.Außer zum Posen vielleicht. Und das brauche ich nicht unbedingt .... Okey habs einmal gemacht, als ich das Schild von Kazrogal bekommen hatte. Stand dann da doch absichtlich etwas länger als nötig bei der Bank .... aber hey denke das eine mal kann man machen ... und denke viele haben es bei irgendwas auch mal gemacht ... auch wenns keiner sagen will^^


----------



## Ureldhir (23. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> ...




Wobei die ganzen pro WOTLK, pro Brainafkler, doch gerade meinen, dass man jetzt nicht mehr posen kann...
komische sache.


----------



## Braamséry (23. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Tja und normale Menschen würden einfach aufhören, Pizza von diesem Hesteller zu essen, ohne dies Monate lang im Internet breit zu treten.



Selfowned wenn du jemand bist, der BC zu schwer fand oder mit BC nicht zufrieden war.
Das gilt überigends für alle, die gerade genauso gedacht haben wie er.

Warum?

Weil die, die lieber gewhined haben, hätten aufhören können. Dann hätten sie kein Problem mit WoW gehabt und alles wäre OK. Aber da sie ja den hersteller volljammern mussten, statt "kein Pizza mehr zu essen" haben sie das Spiel verhauen.
Und wenn viele heute sagen, dass die, denen es zu leicht ist aufhören sollen, hätten die a) nicht anfangen sollen oder b) nicht whinen sollen.


----------



## LaVerne (23. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein Interesse an einer Diskussion hätte, wäre ich nicht in einem Forum wie diesem unterwegs derzeit. Der Deiner Meinung nach überhebliche Ton ist völlig absichtlich provozierend gewählt, als Resultat diverser Diffamierungen seiten "ProRaider" in diesem Thread und ein Echo deines eigenen Beitrags.



"ein Echo deines Beitrags". Nur habe ich Dich in diesem Beitrag auf Sachlichkeit hingewiesen und Du hast mit Polemik gekontert: "Er weist mich auf meine fehlende Sachlichkeit hin? Dann geb ich es ihm dreckig!" Das ist ein klarer Fall von "Self-Owned" in Reinkultur, den leider jeder per Klick nachvollziehen kann. Das ist mit Sicherheit kein überragender Beleg von Diskussionskultur!

Den Rest erspare ich Dir und mir erst einmal. Omidas hat sehr treffend beschrieben, was in BC besser für den "Casual" war (ich finde mich bei der "Heroics"-Beschreibung absolut wieder; seine Sichtweisen haben IMHO mehr "Priorität" als unsere kleinen Scharmützel, hier diskutiert zu werden). 

Vielleicht sollten wir Omidas' Postings, die verdammt gut meine Meinung widergeben, als Diskussionsgrundlage nehmen, bevor wir uns in Nebenschauplätzen, die hier sowieso keine Sau interessieren, ergehen (mea culpa! Was nicht in ein Quote-Posting passt, sollte eh nicht das Licht der Öffentlichkeit erblicken, weil dann in jedem Fall kaum jemand mehr folgt). Den Rest können wir gerne per PM ausfechten - und dafür stehe ich Dir in voller Länge und Breite gerne zur Verfügung (und selbstverständlich darfst Du diesen privaten Austausch veröffentlichen, falls Du der irrigen Meinung bist, ich wolle ausweichen).


----------



## Quintusrex (23. Januar 2010)

Im Grunde bleibt eh nur zu hoffen, dass Blizz aus WotLK seine Schlüsse zieht und die Dinge mit Cata wieder etwas in eine andere Richtung schiebt UND(was das wichtigste sein dürfte) das es die Com annimmt. Der Schwachsinn mit den 5k DPS für nen Hero kommt ja nicht von Blizz.

Es dürfte auch für die Entwickler unbefriedigend sein, dass vom mittlerweile 4 großen Raidinis, 2 eigendlich leerstehen. Obsi und Malygos werden auch nur noch besucht, wenn es da die 5 extra Forstmarken gibt.

Wer raiden will und (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) random suchen muss, dem bleibt doch zur Zeit nur PdK und mit Abstrichen ICC. Wer für Ulduar sucht, der kann auch gleich off gehen, wenn überhaupt werden Leute für die HM gesucht.

Was die Heros angeht, zu BC Zeiten wären die meisten Gruppen die ich in letzter Zeit hatte, gnadenlos gewipt. Sheepen, Eisfallen usw. war zu BC wichtig. Heute werden die Mobgruppen einfach weggebombt, Anspruch = 0.

Um nicht missverstanden zu werden, ich will keine endlos lange Inis zurück, den ganzen Abend für ne Ini, wäre mit mittlerweile auch zuviel, aber ein wenig mehr, ich nenne es mal Technik, würde mir schon gefallen. Und ganz nebenbei hätten Neulinge auch die Chance ihre Klasse auch besser spielen zu lernen.


----------



## Orgoron (23. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Wer raiden will und (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) random suchen muss, dem bleibt doch zur Zeit nur PdK und mit Abstrichen ICC. Wer für Ulduar sucht, der kann auch gleich off gehen, wenn überhaupt werden Leute für die HM gesucht.




Das liegt daran das das System mit den riesen ID´s einfach Casualfeindlich ist, es sollte eigene Flügel mit eigener ID geben die man wenn man den vorigen clear hat mit anderen Leuten betreten kann.

(Wäre aber wohl der endgültige Todesstoss für kleine Gilden)

Ein Randomraid hat in 3 Stunden die ersten Bosse down (und die sind eh für die meisten uninteressant) dann löst er sich langsam auf und kommt nie wieder zusammen.

Die schönste Zeit für Casulas war PDK mal sehn ob sowas noch mal wiederkommt


----------



## blackjoke (23. Januar 2010)

was ich nich verstehe sind leute die sagen jeder hat das recht den content zu sehen... woher nehmt ihr das recht? 
wenn ich ein spiel spiele habe ich die *möglichkeit* dinge zu tun und nicht das recht dazu
die möglichkeiten sind für jeden gleich!
wenn du selbst nicht so viel zeit hast diese möglichkeiten war zu nehmen dann is das einfach pech.. bzw. sollte man sich dann schaffbarere inhalte suchen und diese erreichen.

um wieder ne bescheuerte analogie zu verwenden
wenn ihr sagen wir ein god of war spielt habt ihr doch nicht das recht euch die belohnung des titanenenmodus(höchster schwierigkeitsgrad) anzueignen wenn ihr das spiel auf leicht zur hälfte durch habt

was das mit der zeit angeht:
der großteil der leute die raiden(und die ich kenne) haben job, teils familie und schaffen es trotzdem 2-3 mal die woche für 4 stunden am raid teil zu nehmen
das ist auch nichts neues, sonndern das war schon immer so. solche leute haben dann natürlich keine zeit(und lust) in irgendwelchen forem rum zu heulen!

für mich bleibt der kerngedanke das jemand der erfolgreich raiden möchte und nicht soviel zeit hat sich einfach eine gilde suchen sollte so wie es früher standartmäßig war.. ohne 2 stunden gear checks bevor der 1-6 stunden raid los geht mit leuten die man eigentlich nicht mag.


----------



## Omidas (23. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das das System mit den riesen ID´s einfach Casualfeindlich ist, es sollte eigene Flügel mit eigener ID geben die man wenn man den vorigen clear hat mit anderen Leuten betreten kann.
> 
> (Wäre aber wohl der endgültige Todesstoss für kleine Gilden)
> 
> ...



Sehe ich nicht so wie du. 

lange ID´s sind nicht zwangsläufig Casualfeindlich sind. Den es gibt ja nicht erst seit WotLK Casualgilden.
Wie viele schon selbst erzählt haben, konnte man auch als bunter Haufen mit vielleicht max 2 Raidabende doch recht weit kommen. Und mit unterschiedlichen Flügeln? Komisch. Kann mich vertun, aber hatte der T5 und T6 Content zu BC nicht genau das gehabt? Gab 2 "Flügel" SSC/TK und MH/BT. So konnte man auch mit wenig Zeit erst einen Teil des T Contents machen und wenn man da fertig war oder nicht weiter kam sich an dem anderen versuchen bis man da fertig war oder abermals wechseln musst. Dadurch wurden die Raids nicht zu lang. Okey BT war trotzdem recht lang, aber wer so weit kam, hatte meistens auch das Zeug mit Übung und genügend IDs sich mit 2 Raidtagen pro Woche da durch zu kämpfen.

Und das PDK die schönste Zeit für Casuals war. Ist wieder eine Frage wie man Casual definiert. Persönlich habe ich Raids lieber als Bosse und ich denke auch viele andere denken so. Meiner Meinung nach war PDK hauptsächlich für Gildenlose ein Paradis. Aber nicht jder Casual ist Gildenlos. Und eigentlich war für so einen Casual der mit seiner Gilde spielen konnte PDK auch nicht viel mehr als ein "wie? schon fertig?"

PDK ist eigentlich ein Ersatz für fehlende gute Heros. Da mit diesem Addon viele Spieler in Raids genötigt werden, die zu BC nur Heros gemacht hatten bestand halt der Bedarf nach sowas. Den solche Wenigspieler konnten sich einen normalen Raid trotzdem zeitlich nicht leisten. Und Heros wurden bereits langweilig. Also brachte man die erste Heroic für 25 Mann raus, die ein gute (aber nicht alzugroßes) Stück über den normalen Heros in der Schwierigkeit lag. Und auch in etwa so lang dauerte, dass solche Spieler sie auch schaffen konnten. 
Meiner Meinung nach, wäre PDK überflüssig, wenn es gute Heros gab (KAnn von den neuen Heros nicht mitreden ... sollte vielleicht mal die 7 Testtage nutzen dafür).


----------



## Bergerdos (23. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich einen Berg-Wanderverein anschliesse bezahl ich meine Beitragsgebühren. Davon werden Fahrten zu Touren bezahlt.
> 
> Der eine läuft recht viel zum trainieren. Der andere nicht. Der eine kommt deswegen oben am Berg an bei einer Tour. Der andere muss an der Mittelstation warten bis die anderen zurück kommen.
> Der eine steht bei einer Tour sehr früh auf um mit zu gehen, der andere bleibt noch was liegen. Der eine kriegt ein Marmeladenbrot zum Frühstück, der andere einen beeindruckenden Sonnenaufgang über den Bergen.
> ...




Sehr schönes Beispiel, damit kann man arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Dein toller Bergwanderverein jetzt verschiedene Abstufungen anbietet ist das ja in Ordnung, er bietet die friesischen Erhöhungen (Heros) die kleineren Berge im Harz (PDK) und kleinere Alpenregionen an (ICC)

Bei BC war der Verein noch anders gestrickt
Die hatten ihre friesischen Erhebungen (Normal ini) die Höchsten Erhebungen im Hunsrück (Kara) die 3000er in den Alpen (SSC /T5) und das Matterhorn (BT). Nachdem die ersten Mitglieder auf dem Matterhorn auch oben angekommen sind bot der Verein zusätzlich die 8000er im Himalaya an (Sunwell)

Was ist jetzt mit dem Verein passiert ? 90% Der Mitglieder sind maximal noch in den Alpen mitgewandert, die extrem Planungsintensiven Touren zum Himalaya haben gerade mal 1% der Leute mitgemacht.


----------



## Quintusrex (23. Januar 2010)

blackjoke schrieb:


> was ich nich verstehe sind leute die sagen jeder hat das recht den content zu sehen... woher nehmt ihr das recht?
> 
> was das mit der zeit angeht:
> der großteil der leute die raiden(und die ich kenne) haben job, teils familie und schaffen es trotzdem 2-3 mal die woche für 4 stunden am raid teil zu nehmen



1.) Auch wenn ich nur random raide, habe ich pdk 25 mehrmals clear, also nehm ich mir das recht raus ICC auch zu raiden.

2.) Ich frage mich ernsthaft was in in den 12 Stunden Raidtime macht, da ja fast alle "Proraider" jammern, es wäre alles so einfach, sollten die die 3 Viertel ICC in 3-4 Stunden durch sein, für PdK braucht keine Randomgruppe viel länger als ne Stunde und Ulduar oder Naxx macht eh keine Sau mehr. Hardmodes haben wir ja gelernt, wären langweilig. Also fehlen 7 Stunden. Oder sind da am Ende einige genauso gimpig wie ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (23. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Beispiel, damit kann man arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja selbst zu BC Zeiten hatte der Wanderverein irgendwann Gutscheine für Seilbahn raus gegeben, weswegen man schwere Stellen beim Wandern reduzierte. Das war halt der Patch 3.0 ab den Zeitpunkt konnte jeder oben in den Alpen ankommen. Zwar etwas mit dem makel es nur mit Hilfe geschafft zu haben, aber der Ausblick bleibt trotzdem wunderschön.

Und Sunwell. Wie gesagt. Ich betrachte Sunwell wirklich nicht, als etwas was ich hätte erriechen wollen. Viele gute Gilden haben ewig ohne Content rum gestanden - ja meiner Meinung nach hatten die Progilden weniger Content als alle anderen. War halt so. für die war Maximal noch BT interessant. Der Rest hatte Heros, Kara und T5. Und das ist jetzt jedermanns Problem. Eigentlich hat man als Content immer nur 1 T-Stufe, der Rest ist uninteressant. Sunwell ist also in etwa so wie heute die Hardmodes. Etwas um das ich nicht trauere weil ichs nicht habe.

Und es war ein Aushängeschild. Reinste Werbung. WoW ist nunmal für die meisten DAS Spiel mit dem fordernsten PvE Content (Ob es das wirklich ist ? ka). Um auf den Vergleich mit den Wanderverein zurück zu kommen.
Wer hat wohl mehr aufmerksamkeit. Ein Wanderverein unter hundert anderen der die Alpen besucht, oder der, der damit werben kann, das von den Beitragsgebühren einmal im Jahr eine Reise zum Dach der Welt gemacht wird. Selbst wenn man sich selbst einschzätzen kann und so weiß, das man da nie mit kann ist man unweigerlich davon beeindruckt und viele werden genau deswegen dort mitmachen. Vieleicht irgendwann unter bestimmtern Umsänden evtl könnte es ja irgendwie doch möglich sein da mit zu sein.
Und solange diese Extremtouren nicht den Großteil der Reisen ausmachen stört das wenige.

Sunwell war wie gesagt nur (wenn überhaupt) 5% des BC Contents! Von den finanziellen kosten wird es vielleicht etwas teurer gewesen sein, als 2 neue Heros, aber immer noch ein sehr kleiner Teil des ganzen. Da hatte die Arena sicher mehr gekostet. Vor allem wenn man die Folgen mit dem Balancing mit einbezieht. Ich habe mich ja auch nie darüber beschwert, das dafür Geld ausgegeben wird, obwohl ich das nie in Anspruch nehmen werde. Genauso mit WotLK. Srand und Insel. Meiner Meinung nach total überflüssig und hätte ruhig weg bleiben können. Aber ich würde mich hüten das zu fordern. Soll ja vielleicht ein paar geben, denen es gefällt. Okey sollen die ihren Spaß damit haben mit meinem teilweise bezahlten Content.

Der Bergwanderverein bot zu BC kleine Grillabende an. Campingübernachtungen etc. Die Bersteigerexperten konnten da nie dran Teilnehmen, weil sie für den Mount Everest trainieren mussten. Er bot außerdem kleine Tagesausflüge (Heros) für Leute an, die kaum Zeit hatten. Die gingen auch mal ins Mittelgebirge. heute gehen nahezu alle Tagesausflüge ins flache Land.

Und nochmal meine Aussage von ein paar Posts zuvor:
Die Frage sollte nicht lauten, ob jeder alles sehen kann, sondern ob jeder genug zu sehen hat.


----------



## Enyalios (23. Januar 2010)

Die Entwicklung so mancher Spieler von BC zum Lootking gleicht halt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klar das sie diesen "verdienten Status" jetzt nicht aufgeben möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepheus (23. Januar 2010)

Ich spare es mir jetzt mal 27 Seiten komplett zu lesen da ich davon ausgehe das 85% eh "Casual/Pro" gemecker ist.....

Ich finde das interessant, das viele garnicht mehr der Wirtschaftlichen Faktor dahinter beachten sondern nur noch sagen: "Wir sind hier bei Wünsch dir was!"
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr Besitzer einer Pommesbude seid, die Gut läuft und ihr verkauft sozusagen Eimerweise NORMALE Currywurst.....nun kommt hin und wieder der eine oder andere der eine EXTRA Scharfe hätte (weil er der Profi Currywurst Esser ist) würdet ihr dann euer geschäft völlig auf die Extra Scharfe umswitchen und auf den Normalen Kundenstamm verzichten?mitnichten oder?

Für mich Persönlich kommt seit mehreren Jahren nur 1 Vorschlag in betracht: gebt WoW ein Diablo ähnliches Battlenetsystem mit Bronze/Silber/Gold Servern oder meinetwegen Normal und Hardmode Servern, in dem die Mobs Mehr Leben haben, fester zuschlagen oder sogar der Ingame Tot mit Char verlust bestraft wird (Extrem Harte Diablo Spieler wissen was ich meine)da tummeln sich dan die ganzen selbsternannten Profi und Halbprofi Chars und Gilden bekriegen wer den nun am ende der Beste ist.
und alle sind glücklich...


----------



## fenchel (23. Januar 2010)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mir damit viele feinde mache bin ich der meinung das der ansatz gänzlich falsch ist indem man nur das aussehen der 25er items verändert oder der hero items. Ich bin der meinung wenn man die zeit nicht investieren will oder kann, was ja nicht schlimm ist, hat man auch nichts im endcontent zu suchen. Ähnlich wie BC das causual spieler halt net oder eher selten über ssc equipt hinaus gekommen sind, und wie ich finde auch zurecht. Das ganze mit den hero modes ist ja ganz nett gemeint aber schlecht umgesetzt. Letztendlich sinds die gleichen bosse die sie für 3-4 trys schwerer machen das wars dann auch. Mit Bossen oder taktiken aus BT Bossen oder Sunwell hat das schon garnix mehr zu tun. Selbst SSC & FdS Bosse waren grundsätzlich schwerer was taktik anging (sieht man übrings bestens bei classic & archivment raids
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das heißt also, das nur Menschen, die aufgrund von Arbeitslosigkeit oder ähnlicher Dinge genug Zeit investieren können es somit verdient haben, den Endcontent zu sehen?
Hmmmm.......
Würde im Umkehrschluss also bedeuten, dass ich meine Arbeit hinschmeissen muss, um von solchen Leuten wie dir ingame annerkannt zu werden, da ich als arbeitender Mensch nicht wirklich die Zeit aufbringen kann, jeden Tag 12 Stunden zu zocken....
Tut mir leid, RL geht definitiv vor...


----------



## Omidas (23. Januar 2010)

Zepheus schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich finde das interessant, das viele garnicht mehr der Wirtschaftlichen Faktor dahinter beachten sondern nur noch sagen: "Wir sind hier bei Wünsch dir was!"
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr Besitzer einer Pommesbude seid, die Gut läuft und ihr verkauft sozusagen Eimerweise NORMALE Currywurst.....nun kommt hin und wieder der eine oder andere der eine EXTRA Scharfe hätte (weil er der Profi Currywurst Esser ist) würdet ihr dann euer geschäft völlig auf die Extra Scharfe umswitchen und auf den Normalen Kundenstamm verzichten?mitnichten oder?
> [...]



Das Beispiel ist verbesserungswürdig.
Den ersten selbst zu BC nicht nur scharfe Currywurst. Es war Eine! extrem scharfe und darunter viele Abstufungen, die aber alle für jedermann machbar waren, wenn er sich langsam ran getastet hat. 
Zweitens ist breites Sortiement meistens gut fürs Geschäft, weil man mehrere Leute damit anspricht.
Drittens will man komplett auf die Leute verzichten die es etwas schärfer mögen indem man solche Würtschen ganz raus nimmt, oder sie an Modelle wie diese hängt? Kommen sie 4 Wochen her und Essen sie die Total normal absolut nicht scharfe Currywurst und sie dürfen sich dann an einer scharfen versuchen.

Sunwell war ein Aushängeschild, das mehr zum betrachten in einem Schaufenster war, als das man es sich kaufen würde. Denke das hat gut Kunden gezogen, auch wenn diese wussten das sie es nie bekommen.

Die Würstchenbude in Frankfurt ist eine der bekanntesten in Deutschland glaube. Soll da die schärfste Wurst in Town geben. Wird kaum ein normaler Mensch schaffen, dennoch nehmen viele Leute weite Fahrtwege in kauf um nur mal hin zu kommen und sich an den weniger scharfen zu probieren und sich zu steigern.



Zepheus schrieb:


> Für mich Persönlich kommt seit mehreren Jahren nur 1 Vorschlag in betracht: gebt WoW ein Diablo ähnliches Battlenetsystem mit Bronze/Silber/Gold Servern oder meinetwegen Normal und Hardmode Servern, in dem die Mobs Mehr Leben haben, fester zuschlagen oder sogar der Ingame Tot mit Char verlust bestraft wird (Extrem Harte Diablo Spieler wissen was ich meine)da tummeln sich dan die ganzen selbsternannten Profi und Halbprofi Chars und Gilden bekriegen wer den nun am ende der Beste ist.
> und alle sind glücklich...



OMG das wäre glaube ich grausam ... ich würde nie ...um nichts in der Welt auf einen Profiserver gehen!
Den was würde man da alles antreffen. R0xx0rs und sonstige die sich für Imba halten. Würden zwar vielleicht nicht alle lange da bleiben, aberdie würden den richtigen Spielern doch gewaltig auf den Keks gehen. Außerdem würde es wenig Spaß machen, wenn alle "perfekt" wären. Würde da wahnsinnig werden in Heros. Wie schon gesagt. Lieber einen Futureman Schattenlabbyrun, als 10 sterile WotLK Heros, wo nichts passiert.

Edit:



fenchel schrieb:


> Das heißt also, das nur Menschen, die aufgrund von Arbeitslosigkeit oder ähnlicher Dinge genug Zeit investieren können es somit verdient haben, den Endcontent zu sehen?
> Hmmmm.......
> Würde im Umkehrschluss also bedeuten, dass ich meine Arbeit hinschmeissen muss, um von solchen Leuten wie dir ingame annerkannt zu werden, da ich als arbeitender Mensch nicht wirklich die Zeit aufbringen kann, jeden Tag 12 Stunden zu zocken....
> Tut mir leid, RL geht definitiv vor...



Wo hat er geschrieben, das man 12h am Tag zocken oder gar seine Arbeit hinschmeissen muss?
genug Zeit können auch ~6h in der Woche sein, die man aufbringen muss um selbst zu BC Zeiten weit zu kommen. Wir haben zu BC 4 Raidtage a 3 Stunden gehabt. Für Casuals und RL absolut nicht gerade förderlich möchte man meinen. Im Gegenteil. Wir hatte bei uns zB Familienväter mit im MH, wo eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit bestand, das er mitten in den Wellen mal sagte, das er AFK ist für 10-15 Minuten, weil seine kleine grad was hat. Wir hatten Leute bei uns mit im Raid gehabt, die hatten eine wöchentlich Raidzeit von ~9h. aber auch welche die vielleicht einmal die Woche Zeit hatten mit zu kommen. ODer Leute bei der Polizei, wo sich sehr kurzfristig ersatz finden musste, wenn die mal länger mussten oder sich Schichten geändert hatten.
RL Time ist kein Grund, weswegen man kein Content sehen kann oder konnte!

Es ist eher gemeint, wie man seine Ingame Zeit aufwendet. Wenn jemand 30h die Woche On war und nicht raiden konnte, weil er in der Zeit wo ers hätte tun können lieber seinen Angelskill hoch bringen , lieber Achievment X machen oder sonstwas wollte, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht die Aufgabe des Spiels zu sorgen sich so anzupassen, das man trotzdem raiden kann.
Und ich denke das war bei vielen der Fall, das sie lieber was anderes machen wollten als zu Raiden. Deswegen finde ich auch solche Aussagen, das nur max 5% der Leute Naxx (original) und Sunwell gesehen hatte. Die Frage muss lauten, wie viele die raiden wollten haben diese gesehen.


----------



## MrGimbel (23. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Selfowned wenn du jemand bist, der BC zu schwer fand oder mit BC nicht zufrieden war.
> Das gilt überigends für alle, die gerade genauso gedacht haben wie er.



Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, hab ich kurz nach BC-Release WoW ausprobiert und auf L28 wieder aufgehört (ich hab, glaube ich auch früher schon einmal WoW ausprobiert, keine Ahnung mehr. Wem´s hilft, ich hab die 5 CD-Version), weil ich es einfach nur stumpfsinnig und zäh fand. Spielfluss nicht vorhanden. Ich hab keinen Beschwerdebrief an Blizzard geschickt und bin nicht im Internet anderen Menschen auf Nüsse gegangen bzw hab diese beleidigt, weil sie ein stumpfsinniges Spiel spielen.
Regelmäßig WoW zocke ich seit Oktober 2008, dazwischen gab es dann auch nochmal ne Pause von cirka 3Monaten.




Braamséry schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Weil die, die lieber gewhined haben, hätten aufhören können. Dann hätten sie kein Problem mit WoW gehabt und alles wäre OK. Aber da sie ja den hersteller volljammern mussten, statt "kein Pizza mehr zu essen" haben sie das Spiel verhauen.
> Und wenn viele heute sagen, dass die, denen es zu leicht ist aufhören sollen, hätten die a) nicht anfangen sollen oder b) nicht whinen sollen.



Tja, tut mir wirklich Leid, dass die bösen Männer von Blizzard dein Lieblingsspielzeug kaputt gemacht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist schon echt voll fies, dass Blizzard möglichst viele Kunden haben möchte und scheinbar auf die Idee kamen, dieses Ziel mit WotLK zu erreichen.


----------



## Zepheus (23. Januar 2010)

Omidas, aber effektiv hälst du dein Geschäft mit dem Normalen Kundenstamm am Laufen oder? Ich sag ja auch garnicht das man den Handel mit der Scharfen oder der Extra Scharfen Wurst sein lassen soll, sie sollte aber nicht als Standart angesehen werden und die abstufungen mit BC, ja ich gebe dir recht aber du musst auch sagen die Community hat sich seit dem leider extrem verändert As Fast as Possible ist momentan die meinung die vorrangig herrscht....

Komischerweise ist WoW das einzige Spiel was ich in 25Jahren Videospiel geschichte kennengelernt habe bei denen vom Hersteller gemachte vorgaben einfach Ignoriert werden..... bei X Milliarden Spielen gab es damals wie heute die möglichkeit zwischen Easy, Normal, Hard(oder nochmehr abstufungen) auszuwählen Blizzard macht das jetzt auch und nennt das Ganze Hardmode...... Interessiert aber niemanden
(ganz nebenbei, damals waren diese unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrade auch kein zusätzlicher Content dennoch waren in der Szene die leute geachtet und Hochgejubelt die den Schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad meisterten)


----------



## Tomminocka (23. Januar 2010)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Es dürfte auch für die Entwickler unbefriedigend sein, dass vom mittlerweile 4 großen Raidinis, 2 eigendlich leerstehen. Obsi und Malygos werden auch nur noch besucht, wenn es da die 5 extra Forstmarken gibt.



Das Schicksal eines jeglichen Addons....MC und BWL und AQ40 geht auch keiner mehr, ebenso BT, SSC, ach und wie sie alle heißen, warum auch(Maximal für Erfolge).

Das ist durchaus mit einkalkuliert. Den Entwicklern war es definitiv klar, denn ihr Ziel ist es, jedem Spieler das Gefühl zu geben, im Endconctent dabei zu sein, und das bekommt er eben, weil er über das Markensystem Gegenstände bekommt, die den Wert von Naxx bei weitem übersteigen.

Trotz alledem heißt es aber nicht, dass er dadurch auch automatisch in den aktuellen Raids mitgenommen wird und ein Garant auf 271er(ist doch das Höchste derzeit oder?) Items hat.

Ich hätte nur eines anderes gemacht: Epische Gegenstände sind der Standard, ok. Dann bauen wir das System der legendären Gegenstände mit Rüstungen etc. aus, die in den End-Raids (alle 25er Hero/Hardmodes, wo das Itemlevel bei 245/261 anfängt) und lassen diese dann droppen(nicht über das Token-system). Je höher der Wert eines epischen Gegenstandes in dem entsprechenden 25 Raid ist, umso höher ist die Dropchance(die trotz alledem verschwindend gering ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in dem entsprechenden Hard/Heromode für ein legendäres Rüstungsteil.

Hmm, was machen wir mit den bisherigen Legendaries? Erstmal nix, aber alle Folgegegenstände werden dann die sogenannten Artefakte(rot), die ja ursprünglich eingeführt werden sollten.

Ein Vorteil hat es, es kommt nicht ständig ein Nerf der Bosse(ich meine nicht Bugfixing oder so), denn die chance auf legendäre Gegenstände rechtfertigt einen extrem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad allemal.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Orgoron (23. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> OMG das wäre glaube ich grausam ... ich würde nie ...um nichts in der Welt auf einen Profiserver gehen!
> Den was würde man da alles antreffen. R0xx0rs und sonstige die sich für Imba halten. Würden zwar vielleicht nicht alle lange da bleiben, aberdie würden den richtigen Spielern doch gewaltig auf den Keks gehen. Außerdem würde es wenig Spaß machen, wenn alle "perfekt" wären. Würde da wahnsinnig werden in Heros. Wie schon gesagt. Lieber einen Futureman Schattenlabbyrun, als 10 sterile WotLK Heros, wo nichts passiert.



Oder würde es dich stören wenn du in IF dein virtuelles bestes Stück von der Brücke baumeln lässt und keiner guckt hin ?



Zepheus schrieb:


> Omidas, aber effektiv hälst du dein Geschäft mit dem Normalen Kundenstamm am Laufen oder? Ich sag ja auch garnicht das man den Handel mit der Scharfen oder der Extra Scharfen Wurst sein lassen soll, sie sollte aber nicht als Standart angesehen werden und die abstufungen mit BC, ja ich gebe dir recht aber du musst auch sagen die Community hat sich seit dem leider extrem verändert As Fast as Possible ist momentan die meinung die vorrangig herrscht....



Sorry aber es heisst "Standard" alles andere tut echt weh.


----------



## Enyalios (23. Januar 2010)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Ich spare es mir jetzt mal 27 Seiten komplett zu lesen da ich davon ausgehe das 85% eh "Casual/Pro" gemecker ist.....
> 
> Ich finde das interessant, das viele garnicht mehr der Wirtschaftlichen Faktor dahinter beachten sondern nur noch sagen: "Wir sind hier bei Wünsch dir was!"
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr Besitzer einer Pommesbude seid, die Gut läuft und ihr verkauft sozusagen Eimerweise NORMALE Currywurst.....nun kommt hin und wieder der eine oder andere der eine EXTRA Scharfe hätte (weil er der Profi Currywurst Esser ist) würdet ihr dann euer geschäft völlig auf die Extra Scharfe umswitchen und auf den Normalen Kundenstamm verzichten?mitnichten oder?



Nicht ganz richtig der Vergleich !

Die Pommesbude begann ihr Geschäft mit SUPERSCHARFER Currywurst, bot dann mit der Zeit zusätzlich noch die extrascharfe Currywurst an und das Geschäft explodierte. Nun macht der Lieferant aber dicht und alles was du bekommst ist ein geschmackloses Würstchen, dafür gibts 10 Dosen Bier gratis dazu.
Diejenigen die ihre wurst trotzdem gern etwas schärfer hätten beginnen die Pommesbude zu meiden, was anfangs noch durch ein paar Pensionisten ausgeglichen wird deren Magen nichts Scharfes verträgt. Insgesamt macht die Pommesbude aber nun weniger Geschäft als zu der Zeit wo man noch Extra,- und Superscharf im Programm hatte.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Januar 2010)

Lol...sind wir inzwischen schon bei Pommesbuden angelangt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (23. Januar 2010)

Weil man krampfhaft versucht, WoW mit der Realität zu vergleichen. 
Der Vergleich müsste aber eigentlich schon daran scheitern, dass man dies eben nicht kann. Das trifft vllt. nicht direkt auf die Pommesbude zu, weil es damit halt um Blizzards Firmenpolitik geht und nicht um die Spieler, die Lohnvergleiche sind jedoch schlecht, weil man WoW eben freiwillig betreibt. 

Zudem möchte ich noch eines loswerden: 
WoW ist ein sehr zeitintensives Spiel. Natürlich kann ich auch viel Zeit darein investieren, in dem ich eben Marken sammle, und nicht stundenlang darauf warte, das ein Ulduar Raid zusammen kommt, der am ersten Boss scheitert. Dann doch besser Marken farmen und vielleicht, wenn man dann mal mehr Zeit hat, wieder aktiv ins Raidgeschehen einsteigen. 

Natürlich ist es schön gewesen in BC mit dem T6 Set (komplett) irgendwo herumzugammeln (und das als Moonkin bevor die Instanzen generft wurden), aber dennoch war es mir herzlich egal, als dann auch andere dies erreichten, oder als fast gleichwertige Teile per Marken gekauft werden konnten. Ist doch nur fair. Dann hat man auch mehr Spieler, die man mitnehmen kann. 

Zudem kann ich Leute nicht leiden, die andere nicht mitnehmen, weil sie sich nich die Zeit nehmen wollen, die Bosse ne Minute lang kurz zu erklären. Denn auch wenn es manchmal anders scheint: Die meisten WoW Spieler sind eben nicht doof. Doof und egoistisch sind in meinen Augen die jenigen, die sich für die neuen keine Zeit mehr nehmen und sie dann als Noobs bezeichnen. Daher kommt in meinen Augen auch der schlechte Ruf der Community.


----------



## SuperAlex! (23. Januar 2010)

Jetzt mal ohne deinen scheiss gelesen zu haben: Wenn du den ganzen Content sehn willst, dann musst du dich auch bemühen, von nichts kommt nichts, du zahlst dein Geld und hast einen Haufen Möglichkeiten dafür, wenn du mehr rausholln willst musst du dich auch mehr reinhängen!


----------



## DeathDragon (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht komplett alle 28 Seiten gelesen, möchte aber auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann WoW nicht wirklich mit einer Pommesbude vergleichen. Der Vergleich hinkt, da du viele Aspekte wie die Hardmodes etc. weggelassen wurden. Ebenfalls kamen bisher Vergleiche mit Shootern, aber WoW ist kein Shooter und es ist deshalb nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Klar gibt es in den meisten Shooter verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade und man bekommt dasselbe vorgesetzt, einfach schwerer. Aber WoW ist halt ein mmoRPG und deshalbt sollte man es eher mit einem RPG vergleichen wie z.B. Final Fantasy(nicht FF11 sondern FF10 oder FF7). Hier fällt halt der Onlinespieleteil weg, aber der Vergleich ist meiner Meinung nach am naheliegendsten.

In Final Fantasy gibt es eigentlich keine verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrade. In FF10 konnte man zwar das Levelbrett umstellen, das Spiel war dann aber eher für die Leute gedacht, die sich mit dem lvl System auskannten.
Die Hauptstory von Final Fantasy ist auch für jeden zugänglich, also jeder Spieler konnte am Schluss den Endboss legen. Das ist natürlich in Ordnung so und deshalb finde ich es auch in Ordnung wenn auch Casual den Lichking oder Illidan zu BC Zeiten besiegen können. Diese Bosse sind einfach die Oberschurken des Spiels und es gehört nunmal zu einem Spiel, dass der Endboss machbar ist. Soweit finde ich auch die Schiene welche Blizzard fährt in Ordnung. 

Jedoch gibt es in den meisten Rollenspielen keine anderen Schwierigkeitsgrade und bessere Spieler werden anders beschäftigt. In Final Fantasy waren das die schwarzen Bestias, der Richter, die Omega Weapons etc. Diese Bosse waren Optional und konnten nur von besseren Spielern besiegt werden. So finde ich es von Blizzard ehrlich gesagt relativ billig, wenn sie einfach HM einfügen und die Bosse nur schwerer machen. Blizzard sollte einfach optionale Bosse oder sogar Raidinstanzen einfügen um auch die besseren Spieler bei Stange zu halten. Dies hat Blizzard auch zu Anfängen von Wotlk so durchgeführt. Es gab zum Beispiel Malygos, welcher früher um einiges schwerer war oder auch Algalon in Ulduar.

Es fühlen sich halt derzeit die ganzen besseren Spieler angepisst, weil man ihnen nicht wirklich was bietet. Klar gibt es die HM aber ob ich einen Boss das erste Mal mit Müh und Not besiege oder ob ich ihn danach das erste Mal mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken besiege ist einfach ein Unterschied. Deshalb wäre ich halt dafür, dass Blizzard optionale Bosse einführt, welche um einiges schwerer sind als der Rest und nicht einfach Hardmodes macht. Natürlich sollte dann auch der Loot dementsprechend ausfallen wie z.B. das bessere t10.5 Set.


----------



## Xorle (23. Januar 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Hab ich in einem vorherigen Post schon mal geschrieben. Ich bin BC trotzdem weiter Heros gegangen, obwohl ich nichts brauchte. Und warum? Weil sie lange Spaß gemacht haben. Übertrieben gesagt sind Raids Marathons gewesen und Heros waren kleine joggings um sich und die Muskulatur zu entspannen. So ein schöner Tiefensumpfhero run war richtig schön chillig. Die Stelle mit den Humanoiden Mobs vorm Hydraboss konnte man als Pala schön zugig machen und etwas seine AoE Tankfähigkeit aufbügeln und das Chainpullen. Ich habe sogar gerne Chaosgruppen gemacht (ja ich weiß sollte man nicht, sonst verzieht man die DDs^^) den ich wette, ich hätte bei weitem nicht so gut in MH die Wellen getankt, wenn ich nicht Spot und sonstige CDs in so manch einer Hero hätte verwenden müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, Kara war/ist wirklich eine schöne Instanz, ich bin da gerne hingegangen. Und auch mit dem Training durch Instanzen und auch durch Chaostruppen, hast du auch vollkommen Recht, diese "Lehrzeit" fehlt vielen. Und Spaß sollte im Optimalfall immer der Hauptmotivationsgrund sein, nur verliert irgendwann halt auch die spassigste Instanz ihren reiz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Omidas schrieb:


> Das wäre mehr als kontraproduktiv. Den du hast Das gegenargument ja eigentlich direkt mit den Heros aus BC genannt.
> 
> Was ist der Anreiz einen Boss zum ersten mal zu legen? Antwort: Gemeinschaft 30%, Herausforderung 30%, Content 30%, Loot 10%
> Was ist der Anreiz einen Boss erneut zu legen? Antowrt: Gemeinschaft 40%, Herausforderung 15%, Content 5% Loot 40%
> ...


Sollte sich es des Loots wegen nicht lohnen, dann hast du Recht. Meinte das in etwas in dem Sinne, das es (als plattes Beispiel) in den nächsten 3 Raidinstanzen gleiches Itemlvl gibt. Natürlich unterschiedliche Sachen und für jeden etwas dabei. Hab ich die 1. Instanz durch, kann ich mir überlegen: Raide ich die noch etwas, weils Spaß macht oder wander ich weiter, weil ich die nächste "unbekannte" Herausforderung suche. Bei gleichem Itemlvl wäre ein Verweilen, um möglichst viele für den nächste Instanz zu equipen nicht mehr zwangsläufig gegeben. So kann ich mir die Instanzen nach Interesse und nicht (wenn gemeistert) nach notwendigem Loot aussuchen...ist aber wahrscheinlich eine Schnapsidee. *g*



Omidas schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Diese Aufschlüsselung für die Motivation ist auch ein Grund, warum ich keine Hardmodes mag.
> Gemeinschaft? HMs müssen leider fast noch mehr die Spieler auf Skill und Klasse selektiert werden als zu BC. Da geht leider die Gemeinschaft etwas für drauf.
> ...


Das Argument gilt sicherlich für "normale" Gilden oder Randomraids, meiner Meinung nach jedoch weniger für Progessorientierte Gilden, welche eh darauf bedacht sind (bedacht sein müssen), einen Stamm von Leuten mit entsprechendem Skill und Equip zu haben. Da fallen sehr viele verständlicherweise schon vorher durchs Raster. 

@LaVerne
Wenn der Tonfall meiner Beiträge zu negativ oder anmaßend war, so tut es mir insofern leid, als das das einerseits das Resultat der häufigen niedergeschriebenen "Arroganz" sogenannter "Progamer" ist (absichtliche Verallgemeriung, Ausnahmen gibt es immer) und andererseits vollkommen beabsichtigt war, um überhaupt eine Reaktion zu provozieren. Im Falles des dann hoffentlich richtigen Adressaten habe ich mich geirrt. In vielen Threads geben sich wenige Schreiber die Mühe mehr als 2 Sätze mit Inhalt zu füllen und letztendlich reagieren darauf dann diejenigen, welche eigentlich angesprochen werden sollen dann meist gar nicht (weil mehr als 3 Wörter zu lesen zu anstrengend ist) oder halt maximal mit blöden Sprüchen der Marke "Wer rumheult, ist nur zu dämlich zu spielen!". Daher ist eine Weiterführung via PN nicht "nötig". Denn auch wenn wir unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, so möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen in welcher Form meine Beiträge an dich gerichtet waren. Nicht inhaltlich, aber formal.


Edit: (Klammer vergessen und was zu schreiben)
@Omidas
Mir hat BC großen Spaß gemacht, das Beispiel war emhr als ironische Randnotiz gedacht, weil "damls" wirklich viele gemeckert haben, wie schlecht das Addon doch sei und ich fast jede Wette eingehen würde, das einige von denen zu den Leuten gehören, die BC als Beispiel dafür nehmen, was "früher" einmal besser war. Vergangenheitsverklärung war und ist in WoW schon immer ein Phänomen gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Edit: Beiträge wie der von SuperAlex sind das perfekte Beispiel für den angeführten "Grund" einen schärferen Tonfall zu wählen...nicht lesen wollen (können? ^^), aber niedermachen. In den Augen vieler (wenn auch eine falsche Verallgemeinerung) das Paradebeispiel eines arroganten MöchtegernProGamers...


----------



## Enyalios (23. Januar 2010)

Heutzutage gilt ja schon jeder als ProGamer der für 2x3 Stunden die woche eine Raidinstanz besucht.

Casual sind dann die Leute die am Tag 5-6 Stunden in Dalaran rumhängen und zu blöd sind sich entsprechende Raidgruppen zu suchen.

Dachte immer es sei umgekehrt, aber im Buffed-Forum herrschen halt andere Gesetze.


----------



## Nexilein (23. Januar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte ich mit allen Chars immer Zugang zu allen heroischen Instanzen und war doch nur der böse Casual.
> Nur wenn man vergleiche mit BC zieht und das schlimme Ruffarmen als Grund angiebt, was bei normalem Spielpensum und Spielverhalten auf 70 in 6h machbar ist.... Tut mir leid. Wer die Zeit nicht aufbringen kann und will gehört wirklicht nicht mehr ansatzweise in ein MMO.



Ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass es furchtbar war den Ruf zu farmen. Aber es war zunächst einmal unnötig, weil man anders schneller an Equip gekommen ist. Heros waren bis zum Markenpatch nur für die ein oder andere Prequest gut. Ich persönlich war als erstes bei der Expedition des Cenarius respektvoll, weil in der Dampfkammer recht viele brauchbare Teile für Kara gedroppt sind. Bei der Gelegenheit haben wir dann eben auch mal die Sklavenunterkünfte auf hero gemacht um so eine hero Ini von innen zu sehen. Durch Glück habe ich dann ein Epic abgestaubt, welches auch das einzige Item aus einer Hero Ini war das ich auf Lvl 70 jemals anhatte. Für den Progress waren Hero Inis eben einfach absolut unnötig und nur eine Alternative für Leute die nicht geraidet haben. 



Omidas schrieb:


> 2) Das Insel Markenequip
> Jetzt muss ich mal böse schätzen, da ich das selber nicht mehr genau weiß. Damals gab es wieviele T5,5wertige Items für Marken? Mehr als 7 Stück pro Skillung warens glaube ich nicht. Und wie viele sind es Heute? Das war damals als Ergänzung gedacht. Heute als Ersatz. Und weil es nur eine Ergänzung war, war der unmut bei weitem nicht so groß. Vor allem, da sich auch einige gut Equipte Leute Teile holen konnten, wo sie bislang kein Droppglück hatten. Auch das man sich damals vielleicht ein wenig darüber aufgeregt hat und heute sich danach sehnt ist kein Widerspruch. Den man weis nie, was noch die Zukunft bringt. Vielleicht wird in einem Jahr wenn Cata draußen ist hier ein Thread diskutiert, wie gut doch die alte WotLK Zeit war^^



Klar hatten die Marken damals einen niedrigeren Stellenwert, mir geht es ja auch um etwas anderes:
Damals hieß es plötzlich: "Jetzt kommen die Leute ohne zu raiden an Epics auf T6 Niveau." und "Jeder Nap kann sich gutes Equip holen" Das war ja auch zutreffenden. Aber heute heißt es: "Die Hero Inis in BC waren so schwer" "Die Hero Inis in BC waren auch mit T4 noch eine Herausforderung"
Das passt einfach nicht zusammen :-)

Ich denke mal, der Mythos der Heroinis in BC kommt daher, weil man nur mit schlecht equipten Gruppen rein ist. Wer geraidet hat musste dort zunächst nicht farmen, und so hatte man eben nur Herogruppen die aus Leuten mit Preraidequip bestanden. Außerdem gab es in diesen Instanzern zunächst keine Routine, weil man sie nur sehr selten besucht hat. Es gibt in WotLK durchaus auch Instanzen die mit itemlvl 187 knackig sind. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird aber von Leuten mit itemLvl 200+ beurteilt.

Naürlich musste man damals den ein oder anderen Trashmob CCen oder die Trashgruppen standen dichter zusammen. Allerdings würde ich das nicht mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Verbindung bringen wollen. Ich habe noch nie schweißnasse Hände bekommen weil ich ein Target sheepen oder als Tank hinter eine Wand laufen musste um eine Trashgruppe zu mir zu pullen.

Ganz im Gegenteil: Heute wird Blizzard vorgeworfen, dass sie einfallslos sind und mit Hardmodes den Content recyclen. Das man früher den Content mit Trash getreckt hat stört irgendwie niemanden.




Omidas schrieb:


> Edit:
> Und das man erst Kara ging und dann sich den Ruf für die Heros hohlte ist falsch. Zumindest für die meisten Fraktionen. Den für Kara brauchte man: Hüter der Zeit, Unteres Viertel, Expedition des Cenarius auf Respektvoll, weil man da für die Karapre auf Hero rein musste. Also bei 3/5 der Fraktionen musste man den Ruf schon vor Kara haben
> 
> 
> ...


Die Karapre war auf normal zu machen, hero musste nicht sein :-)


----------



## Omidas (23. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Oder würde es dich stören wenn du in IF dein virtuelles bestes Stück von der Brücke baumeln lässt und keiner guckt hin ?
> [...]


 
 1) Ne weil ich den eh vom Dach der OG Bank hängen lassen müsst. Bin Hordler.
 2) Finde ich die Unterstellung lustig.
 3) Warst du mal auf einem Autotreffen? Wo sich alle Autonarren mit ihren Autos versammelt haben? Rat mal auf welchem Server mehr gepost werden würde? 



DeathDragon schrieb:


> [...]
> Man kann WoW nicht wirklich mit einer Pommesbude vergleichen. Der Vergleich hinkt, da du viele Aspekte wie die Hardmodes etc. weggelassen wurden.
> [...]



 In einem bekannt Film hat mal der Hauptdarsteller gemeint, dass das Leben wie eine Pralinenschachtel ist. Denkst du der meinte die Erde ist eine Schachtel? Vergleiche sollen ein komplexes Gebilde vereinfacht darstellen. Dabei wird nicht erwartet die Gesamtheit abzubilden, sondern nur den Bereich den man betrachten will.



Xorle schrieb:


> [...]
> Das Argument gilt sicherlich für "normale" Gilden oder Randomraids, meiner Meinung nach jedoch weniger für Progessorientierte Gilden, welche eh darauf bedacht sind (bedacht sein müssen), einen Stamm von Leuten mit entsprechendem Skill und Equip zu haben. Da fallen sehr viele verständlicherweise schon vorher durchs Raster.
> [...]


 
 Einer hat mal was gutes zu dem Punkt gesagt. Keine Ahnung wie genau das ging, weswegen ichs leider nicht verlinke. 
 Aber im Endeffekt ging es darum, das jeder leicht andere Motivationen hat den Boss zu töten. (Die Prozente von mir spiegeln etwa meine Werte wieder). Aber Andere legen mehr Wert auf Loot, Content, Herausforderung, Gemeinschaft. Und genau da setzte die Argumentation an.

 Den zu BC musste jeder, egal welches sein Antrieb war mit den anderen an einen Strang ziehen. Den alle mussten um ihr Ziel zu erreichen den Boss vor einem legen.
 Wer Loot wollte musste den Boss legen um seinen Loot und bald den der nachfolgenden Bosse zu bekommen.
 Wer Content wollte, musste den Boss legen um seine Geschichte vollends zu besiegeln und zum nächsten Kapitel zu gelangen.
 Wer Herausforderung wollte musste den Boss legen ...
 Wer Gemeinschaft wollte ... dem war fast alles egal und machte mit.

 In WotLK angekommen stand dann so eine gemischte Gilde vor großen Problemen.
 Wer die Herausforderung wollte ist gelangweilt, weil er erst normal spielen muss. Vielleicht leidet unter dieser Spielweise sein Skill. Vielleicht hört er auch auf..
 Wer den Content sehen wollte, war nach dem Normalmode bedient und bräuchte kein Hardmode. Ihn nerven die Herausforderungsleute, die weiter machen wollen.
 Wer den Loot wollte braucht jetzt nicht mehr raiden. Normalmode ist eh fast geschenkt und HM Loot ist unnütz.
 Wer die Gemeinschaft wollte muss zusehen, wie sich Gilde versucht anzupassen und paar nette Spieler mit denen er gerne geraidet hatte die Gilde verlassen haben.

 Das ist natürlich jetzt ein sehr düsteres Szenario. Aber die Kernaussage stimmt. In BC hatte jeder das gleiche Ziel, wenn auch durch andere Motive. IN WotLK nicht mehr und die Ziele widersprechen sich teilweise.



Xorle schrieb:


> [...]
> Mir hat BC großen Spaß gemacht, das Beispiel war emhr als ironische Randnotiz gedacht, weil "damls" wirklich viele gemeckert haben, wie schlecht das Addon doch sei und ich fast jede Wette eingehen würde, das einige von denen zu den Leuten gehören, die BC als Beispiel dafür nehmen, was "früher" einmal besser war. Vergangenheitsverklärung war und ist in WoW schon immer ein Phänomen gewesen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Natürlich wurde gemeckert ... aber recht gemäßigt. Und vor allem sehr unnütz. Fand zum Beispiel die Beschwerden vom Patch 3.0 Nerf übertrieben. Kara etc wurden nach einiger Zeit generft um sie etwas zugänglicher zu machen. Wer glaubt das würde nicht irgendwann mit BT passieren lebte in einer Traumwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nexilein schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Karapre war auf normal zu machen, hero musste nicht sein :-)


 Huch musste jetzt tatsächlich in der Datenbank anschauen, weil ich fast nicht glauben konnte. Aber hast recht, hab mich da arg vertan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Aber damit kann ich gut zum nächsten Punkt überleiten.



Nexilein schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich denke mal, der Mythos der Heroinis in BC kommt daher, weil man nur mit schlecht equipten Gruppen rein ist. Wer geraidet hat musste dort zunächst nicht farmen, und so hatte man eben nur Herogruppen die aus Leuten mit Preraidequip bestanden. Außerdem gab es in diesen Instanzern zunächst keine Routine, weil man sie nur sehr selten besucht hat. Es gibt in WotLK durchaus auch Instanzen die mit itemlvl 187 knackig sind. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird aber von Leuten mit itemLvl 200+ beurteilt.
> 
> Naürlich musste man damals den ein oder anderen Trashmob CCen oder die Trashgruppen standen dichter zusammen. Allerdings würde ich das nicht mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad in Verbindung bringen wollen. Ich habe noch nie schweißnasse Hände bekommen weil ich ein Target sheepen oder als Tank hinter eine Wand laufen musste um eine Trashgruppe zu mir zu pullen.
> ...


 
 Ich bin zum start mit komplett blau Iniequip die ersten Heros gegangen. Ich denke, das keine der Anfangsheros ein Problem für eine ~170-180 Blauequipte Gruppe darstellen. Mit ein wenig Erfahrung. Aber meiner Meinung nach konnte man nicht mit blauem Levelgear so einfach wie in WotLK die Heros legen. Denke an Arka ungenerft würde man scheitern. Genauso wie SL und HdZ2. Eigentlich waren alle Inis die normal für 70iger gedacht waren im Hero so ausgelegt das man erst Loot aus anderen Heros brauchte. In WotLK sind sie nahezu alle auf einem Niveau. Und auch von der Schwierigkeit. Nach >meinem< Gefühl würde ich die Einsteiger Hero Meachanar in etwa auf die Schwierigkeit von HdB Hero setzen.
 Sl Non Hero ist von der Schwierigkeit glaube ich höher als jeder WotLK Hero.

 Und das früher die Instanzen mit Trash gestreckt wurden ... als extrem Beispiel jetzt HdZ 2 und 3. Da war der Trash eigentlich bestandteil des Bosskampfes. In ganz BC gab es nur eine einzige Hero, wo ich den Trash am liebsten entfernt hätte (Krypta). Und der Trash war eben nicht einfallslos. Geschickte Pullmanöver, CC, kiten und auch Wipes machten das eigentlich teilweise so interessant wie einen Boss. Der Trash in SSC zum Beispiel direkt am Start. Ich habe da gut was zu tun gehabt als Paladin. aufgrund des CC konnte ich keine Weihe machen und durfte so eingeschränkt gegen die DDs tanken. Kam man gut ins schwitzen^^ Oder vor Leotheras. Die beiden Nahkämpfer durch Hunter kiten, die irgendwann ins Wasser springen müssen, da die Mons schneller laufen um dann so spät wie möglich Todstellen zu benutzen. Derweil müssen die Anderen schnell zur Wand, bevor der erste Knockback am besten die Heiler ins Wasser schubst.

 Trash war also keinesfalls einfallslos. Da ist Naxx eher grausam. Man fühlt sich nahezu so wie in dem Schlacht um Unterstadt Event und eigentlich besteht nur an so 2-4 Stellen Wipegefahr. Das ist einfallslos und könnte genauso gut gar nicht da sein. Was dann Blizzard bei PdK auch gemacht hat.

Edit: Typos, Sinnfehler und fehlende/doppelte Sachen


----------

